# Gewinnspiel Profiwin



## Anonymous (12 April 2005)

Hallo, 

angeblich habe ich mich bei gewinn...de angemeldet, da ich die zweiwöchige Widerrufsfrist verstreichen ließ. Das stimmt. Ich habe eine E-Mail erhalten, jedoch lösche ich grundsätzlich solche Mails ohne sie zu lesen. Somit wusste ich nicht, dass ich mich irgendwo angemeldet hatte. Jedenfalls bekam ich ein Aufforderungsschreiben zur Zahlung von 60 Euro Jahresbeitrag. Ich weiß ganz sicher, dass ich um die angegebene Uhrzeit nie an einem PC sitze. Ich widersprach also sofort per E-Mail. Eine Kündigung wurde notiert, nach Ablauf der 2 Jahre. Mittlerweile habe ich die IP-Adresse erhalten. Diese stimmt. Aber ich habe mich wirklich nicht angemeldet. Wer weiß, woher die meine Daten haben. 

Soll ich nun die Sache einfach aussitzen, d.h. evtl. Mahnbescheid abwarten und Widerspruch einlegen?


----------



## stieglitz (12 April 2005)

Das Thema wird hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5531&highlight=gewinn24
schonmal behandelt.
Lese erst mal diesen Thread durch.


----------



## Reducal (12 April 2005)

*Re: gewinn24*



			
				S966 schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile habe ich die IP-Adresse erhalten. Diese stimmt.


Hast Du eine statische IP oder woher weißt Du, dass das Deine ist?

Weitere Diskussionen zum Thema "Profiwin" und deren Produkt "gewinn24" auch > HIER <.


----------



## Anonymous (18 April 2005)

*IP*

Ja, habe eine fest IP.


----------



## KatzenHai (18 April 2005)

*Re: gewinn24*



			
				S966 schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt. Ich habe eine E-Mail erhalten, jedoch lösche ich grundsätzlich solche Mails ohne sie zu lesen. Somit wusste ich nicht, dass ich mich irgendwo angemeldet hatte.


ist das dein geplanter Vortrag oder war es so? 
Wenn ja: Woher kennst du den Inhalt der Mail, wenn du löschst, ohne zu lesen?
Übrigens: "ich mich irgendwo angemeldet hatte" ist Indikativ, also der Realfall - wörtlich heißt das, dass du dich angemeldet hast. Nun, dann müsstest (bedingter realis hier) du auch zahlen, oder?
Feste IP - Arbeitgeber-PC? Jemand anderes ggf. am Gerät oder anderem Client tätig gewesen?


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2005)

Nein, das ist nicht geplant. Das war wirklich so. Den Inhalt der Mail mit der 2-wöchentlichen Widerspruchsfrist hab ich aus meinem Trash, wo die gelöschten Mails aufgehoben werden, bis ich sie dort auch raus lösche. Ich war das wirklich nicht, weil ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt gar nicht am PC sas.


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2005)

...die Bestätigungsmail (ohne Replik-Funktion) wird an die E-Mail-Adresse gesandt, die der Nutzer angegeben hat. Sollte nun jemand Deine Daten missbräuchlich verwendet haben (ein "guter" Freund z. B.) und auch Deine E-Mailadresse, dann bekommst Du die Bestätigungsmail und auch die Rechnung.
Widerspruchsführer erhalten von Profiwin eine IP-Adresse, unter der die Eintragungssession statt gefunden hat. Zusammen mit den Zeitdaten aus der Rechnung (in Motzen hat man noch nicht gerafft, dass das zwingend zusammen gehört) werden die Rechungsempfänger i. d. R. zur Anzeigenersttung bei der Polizei verwiesen. Profiwin hat zivil keine Chance die Bestandsdaten des Internetnutzers zu erfahren und müsste (als eigentlich Geschädigte) selbst Anzeige erstatten. Macht sie aber nicht (außer in besonders krassen Fällen), weil´s anscheinend den Aufwand nicht lohnt. Anstatt dessen hofft man darauf, dass genervte Rechungsempfänger letztlich doch zahlen, um Ruhe vor der Forderung zu haben.


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2005)

Nachdem ich mitgeteilt habe, dass ich den Betrag nicht zahle, weil ich es wirklich nicht war, die sich beim Gewinnspiel angemeldet hat, kam nun die 3. und letzte Mahnung per Post mit Hinweis dass bei Nichtzahlen das Inkassobüro eingeschaltet wird. Das heißt, für mich jetzt einfach "aussitzen" und ggf. auf Mahnbescheid warten?


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2005)

...das ist eine Möglichkeit, die ich an Deiner Stelle auch machen würde. Das Inkasso ist wahrscheinlich die "Intrum Justitia". Die Inkassofirma prüft mEn weder den Grundsachverhalt der Forderung noch die evtl. bereits eingegangenen Einwendungen - wenn kein Erfolg eintritt (der Kunde nicht zahlt) wird die Forderung wieder an den Forderungssteller zurück gegeben und der muss sich dann selbst um die gerichtliche Durchsetzung kümmern. Bis es soweit ist, ist jedoch die irgendwann mal dokumentierte IP Adresse unbrauchbar, da nicht mehr recherchierbar.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juni 2005)

Ja, jetzt kam ein Brief von Intrum Justitia angeflattert. Es handelte sich um ein Standard-Schreiben mit der Schlussbemerkung "Fair Pay Please". Haha. Weiß jemand, wie weit die wirklich gehen?


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2005)

S966 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand, wie weit die wirklich gehen?


Steht eigentlich schon im Posting zuvor und z. B. auch > HIER< - wo das Ende der Fahnenstange ist, kann man jedoch nur erahnen.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juni 2005)

Papiertiger wie es im buche steht.
nach 2 intrum mahnungen kommt noch ein weiterer brief von deren Hausadvokaten (...) (allerletzte chance) 
danach wird ausgebucht.#
möglicherweise schickt man noch eine MB (aber in kopie  :-? )
erfolgt dann keine reaktion wird ausgebucht
hier wird m. E mit sicherheit nicht geklagt.
lohnt sich schon aus Kostengründen nicht 
z.b OLG Dresden NJW RR 1994 1139

Inkassokosten ODER RA kosten
Die 40 € würden dann zwischen dem inkasso und dem ra geteiltwerden 
und nicht zu vergessen das risiko zu verlieren :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juni 2005)

Vielen Dank! Falls es zu einem anderen Verlauf kommt, werde ich es mitteilen.


----------



## simhakoe (22 Juni 2005)

*Re: Gewinnspiel*



			
				S966 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> angeblich habe ich mich bei gewinn...de angemeldet, da ich die zweiwöchige Widerrufsfrist verstreichen ließ. Das stimmt. Ich habe eine E-Mail erhalten, jedoch lösche ich grundsätzlich solche Mails ohne sie zu lesen. Somit wusste ich nicht, dass ich mich irgendwo angemeldet hatte. Jedenfalls bekam ich ein Aufforderungsschreiben zur Zahlung von 60 Euro Jahresbeitrag. Ich weiß ganz sicher, dass ich um die angegebene Uhrzeit nie an einem PC sitze. Ich widersprach also sofort per E-Mail. Eine Kündigung wurde notiert, nach Ablauf der 2 Jahre. Mittlerweile habe ich die IP-Adresse erhalten. Diese stimmt. Aber ich habe mich wirklich nicht angemeldet. Wer weiß, woher die meine Daten haben.
> 
> Soll ich nun die Sache einfach aussitzen, d.h. evtl. Mahnbescheid abwarten und Widerspruch einlegen?



Ich hab bei dieser fragwürdigen Firma Profiwin meine Daten angegeben, weil auf jeder Seite ganz groß "OHNE BEITRAG" steht und bin blöderweise die AGB Klausel übergangen.Jetzt bekomm ich auch Mahnungen. Daß die eine furchtbare Verwirrungstaktik spielen lassen um an Geld zu kommen, kann ja nicht rechtlich in Ordnung sein.

Eingeschriebene Briefe werden sofort per mail mit Zahlungsaufforderung ignoriert. Sind mails rechtskräftig? Und gibts im Gesetz keine Klauseln für Verwirrungstaktiken?

Weißt Du schon was Neues?

Hilfe!

Simha


----------



## Reducal (22 Juni 2005)

*Re: Gewinnspiel*



			
				simhakoe schrieb:
			
		

> Eingeschriebene Briefe werden sofort per mail mit Zahlungsaufforderung ignoriert.


...oder werden automatisiert versandt, ansonsten wäre das ja kein Ignorieren.



			
				simhakoe schrieb:
			
		

> Sind mails rechtskräftig?


Rechtskräftig sind Urteile und Gesetze - Du meinst sicher, ob die was zu bedeuten haben? Meiner Meinung nach allenfalls nur bedingt bis gar nicht, wenn der Empfänger keine Empfangs- oder Lesebestätigung erteilt hat.



			
				simhakoe schrieb:
			
		

> Und gibts im Gesetz keine Klauseln für Verwirrungstaktiken?


Es ist alles erlaubt, was nicht verboten ist. Der Trick bei solchen Geschäften ist die Bewegung auf Messer´s Schneide, bis hin zum Rande der Legalität. Dabei kann es eben passieren, das auch Gesetze eigenartige Auslegung erfahren - letztendlich müsste dann ein Richter über die Recht- oder Unrechtmäßigkeit urteilen.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2005)

*Re: Gewinnspiel*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> simhakoe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meinst Du, soll ich es darauf ankommen lassen?


----------



## Stalker2002 (23 Juni 2005)

> Meinst Du, soll ich es darauf ankommen lassen?



Das ist eine Frage, die du dir nur selbst beantworten kannst und bei der dir nur ein Anwalt eine echte Entscheidungshilfe sein kann und darf.
In diesem Forum wird einem keine Einzelfall-Rechtsberatung erteilt, da dies (noch) verboten ist und schon mal tierischen Stress verursacht hat.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2005)

Baukastenmahnbriefe die zu tausenden verschickt werden
Es ist hier sehr unwahrscheinlich das es zum verfahren kommt.
Absurd.
die sache wird kurz vor MB ausgebucht.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2005)

Auf mein letztes Schreiben hin, dass ich es der Staatsanwaltschaft übergeben werde, wenn ich noch einmal einen Brief bekomme, habe ich nun seit ca. 3 Wochen nichts mehr gehört. Abwarten ...


----------



## Harman (26 August 2005)

Ich habe jetzt auch eine Zahlungserinnerung von profiwin.de bekommen. Auf so einer Seite habe ich mich niemals angemeldet (allein das unseriöse Design der Seite). Ich schreibe mich nur in Standardgewinnspielen ein, wo eine Gewinnantwort erwartet wird und bei der (offiziellen?!) Anmeldung von profiwin.de steht ja auch noch der Betrag drüber.

Daher lese ich mir solche E-Mails auch gar nicht erst durch und kommen automatisch zu SPAM.

Habe woanders gelesen, dass Telefondamen die einen anrufen einen gerne in solche "Dienste" eintragen. Da ich oft von solchen Anrufen belästigt werde, kann ich mir dies gut vorstellen.

Die IP bei profiwin.de ist nicht nachvollziehbar, da ich eine dynamische IP vom Provider habe.

Wieso sollten die ein Verfahren später einstellen? Die Kosten müßte man ja selbst zahlen, wenn Sie gewinnen würden.

Hat schon jemand einen Anwalt zu dieser Sache befragt? Bin leider nicht Rechtschutzversichert. Aber habe überlegt, dass beim Verbraucherschutz mal anzufragen.


----------



## bia77 (5 September 2005)

S966 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf mein letztes Schreiben hin, dass ich es der Staatsanwaltschaft übergeben werde, wenn ich noch einmal einen Brief bekomme, habe ich nun seit ca. 3 Wochen nichts mehr gehört. Abwarten ...


hallo S966.ich habe deine beiträge immer mitverfolgt weil ich genau das gleiche problem hab wie du..habe auch so ein schreiben bekommen das ich in deinem ersten beitrag lesen konnte!habe auch etliche emails bekommen,das ich doch zahlen soll und und und...inzwischen ist es 5 monate her das ich mich angeblich bei denen angemeldet hab und ende der woche kam ein brief von einem mahnwerkdas ich 130 euro zahlen soll,da ich bisher die 52euro die sie haben wollten nicht bezahlt hab!habe mit meinen anwalt tel aber ich warte ab ob ich noch einen brief vom inkassobüro bekomm. dann bleibt mir der weg zum anwalt leider nicht erspart. und leider hab ich keinen rechtschutz... gibt es bei dir was neues??? grüße.. :-?


----------



## Reducal (5 September 2005)

bia77 schrieb:
			
		

> ...inzwischen ist es 5 monate her das ich mich angeblich bei denen angemeldet hab
> ...bleibt mir der weg zum anwalt leider nicht erspart. und leider hab ich keinen rechtschutz...


Wieso? Warte doch erstmal ab, ob den (einfachen) Schreiben der Inkassounternehmen auch ein > gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid < folgt. Dem widerspricht man durch Häkchensetzen auf der Rückseite und wenn danach tatsächlich noch weiterer Schriftverkehr eingehen sollte, kann man immer noch zum Anwalt schreiten.
Wenn die Anmeldung nun schon 5 Monate alt ist, kann man Dir eh nichts mehr nachweisen, da die IP-Adresse längst verfallen ist.


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2005)

Reducal hat Recht !
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das hier das Inkassobüro Geld in einen Mahnbescheid investiert ist sehr gering !


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2005)

hallo, ich würde gern wissen, ob es sich inzwischen bei manchen in dieser Sache was geklärt hat.
Ich würde sehr dankbar für  Ihre Antworten, da ich selbst betroffen bin
Ich habe nämlich heute die 4-te Mahnung bekommen? Gibt es über überhaupt "4 Mahnung"????

Danke Renia


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2005)

Renia schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nämlich heute die 4-te Mahnung bekommen? Gibt es über überhaupt "4 Mahnung"????


 Hallo Renia,
Wenn du die 4te Mahnung bekommen hast, müsste dir klar sein, das es die 4te Mahnung auch gibt.

Im übrigen, du schuldest mir immer noch 5 Euro und ich sende dir hiermit die 173te Mahnung. Weitere 3126 Mahnungen werden folgen, wenn du nicht zahlst.

Ja Renia, auch das ist möglich. Wie viele Mahnungen ich dir zusende, bleibt mir überlassen. 
z.B. Freunde und gute Kunden beschehrt man nicht gleich nach der ersten Mahnung mit einem Inkassounternehmen. Penetrante Nichtzahler können aber schon sehr schnell mit einem Inkassounternehmen beglückt werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 November 2005)

Renia schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nämlich heute die 4-te Mahnung bekommen?


Alles was über die zweite bestenfalls dritte Mahnung hinausgeht, zeugt davon, dass man von der Durchsetzbarkeit 
der Forderung selbst nicht überzeugt ist. Andernfalls erfolgt im normalen Geschäftsleben der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid.
 Genau diesen Weg beschreiten aber bestimmte  Unternehmen  nicht.
Dafür werden Inkassounternehmen beauftragt, die den "säumigen" Kunden "bearbeiten" . Wer sich seiner 
 Sache sicher ist, kann über derartige Methoden nur müde lächeln und die x-te Mahnung entweder der Ablage P
 oder zur Belustigung unter "Gemischtes" abheften. 
Ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ( nach der zweiten oder dritten Mahnung) zeugt von der Ernsthaftigkeit der "Mahnung": 
Es gibt sogar Fälle in denen nach Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid das Mahnkarussel von Neuem losging.
Was davon zu halten ist, kann sich jeder selber denken...

cp


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2005)

*Intrum und die Prof.win*

Wie ihr aus meinem alten Beitrag entnehmen könnt, habe ich ja auch Post von denen bekommen. Irgendwann vor 2 Monaten kam wieder ein Brief, in dem ich gebeten wurde doch nun endlich zu bezahlen. Mache ich natürlich nicht. Man schrieb mir auch, dass ich doch wohl keinen negativen Schufaeintrag wolle. Inzwischen lache ich nur noch darüber. 
Am Anfang war ich ja so sauer, [...]
Inzwischen, wie gesagt, lache ich nur noch drüber.
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

_[Eine Passage entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2005)

*Einfach nix machen*

Hi!

Hatte bzw. hab auch Ärger mit ProfiWin... Ich denke, da ich bisher noch nicht gelesen habe dass die es auf ein Gerichtsverfahren ankommen lassen, werden die das auch nicht tun.

Anfangs habe ich noch boswillig auf die Emails und die Mahnungen reagiert, heute freue ich mich dass ich der Firma ProfiWin wieder 55 Cent Porto gekostet habe!

Also Leute... keine Panik! Freut euch wenn ihr Post von ProfiWin bekommt! Endlich mal jemand, der an euch denkt! Ist doch auch was nettes!

Ich hoffe, dass ich vor Weihnachten etwas neues von denen bekomme... is schon `ne Weile her die letzte Mahnung.

Gruß!
Bastian


----------



## Anonymous (11 Dezember 2005)

*Apropo mahnung*

hab dasselbe Problem hab auch so ein Gewinnspiel gemacht und ne Rechnung offen von 76 Euro, die mir angeblich per E-Mail zugesendet wird. Leider habe ich keine Rechnung erhalten per E-mail  erhalten, wie soll ich dann den Betrag zahlen. Auch per Kontaktformular kann ich die nicht anschreiben weil ich dazu die rechnungsnummer brauche, da ich aber keine Rechnung habe, kann ich die auch nicht nennen. Nun ja aber ich wollte eigentlich wegen den Mahnungen fragen, wenn die zich mahnungen schreiben kommen ja jedesmal 3 euro Mahngebühren dazu + die 5 % Verzugszinsen, da kommt dann schnell ne beachtliche Summe zusammen. 

Die bei mir haben in ihren AGB´s stehen daß ich nach Teilnahme am Spiel die Rechnung per E-mail zugesendet bekomme. Wenn die sich aber nicht an ihre eigenen AGB´s halten, brauch ich doch normalerweis auch nicht zahlen oder? ICH mein ich zahl schon hätte ich ja blosen durchlesen müssen aber dann sollen die mir auch eine REchnung senden  :argue:


----------



## Reducal (11 Dezember 2005)

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, dann hast Du tatsächlich bei der Sache mitgemacht. Die Rechnungen konntest Du nicht empfangen, da Du eine falsche oder nicht mehr gültige E-Mail-Adresse angegeben hast. Nun bekommst Du die Mahnungen frei Haus, da die echte Anschrift verwendet wurde. Wenn dem so ist, wo ist da das Problem? Die AGB standen schon bei der Eintragung zu Profiwin zur Verfügung und werden in den Rechnungsmails nur noch einmal wiederholt.

Zugegeben, ich mag weder Profiwin noch deren Macher aber hier scheiden sich die Geister.


----------



## nightstore (1 März 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Daran kann man erkennen, wie [ edit] Profiwin ist!
Ich soll 125€ für eine Angebliche Anmeldung Bezahlen, und bekomme keine Gegenleistung.
Eine Seriöse Firma ist daran zu erkennen, dass Sie niemanden hinterherlaufen braucht.
Aber hier kann man erkennen, dass nur mit lauter Einschüchterung, versucht wird dem Kunden das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.




> wie Ihnen bereits mitgeteilt wurde, endet Ihre Teilnahme mit KundenID XXXXX nach der zweijährigen Mindestvertragslaufzeit am xx.xx.2008.
> Sie haben sich am xx.xx.2006 bei unserem Gewinnspielservice angemeldet und wurden ordnungsgem auf die Kosten und die Mindestvertragslaufzeit hingewiesen.
> Seit dem xx.01.2007 melden wir sie, wie Ihnen besttigt wurde, wunschgem nicht mehr bei den Gewinnspielen an.
> Sie erhalten natrlich, was ihnen auch mitgeteilt wurde, weiterhin die Gewinnspielbersichten, da dies Bestandteil des Vertrages ist. Diese bersichten werden nicht extra umgeschrieben und somit steht dort "wir haben sie angemeldet". Gerne knnen sie uns nachweisen das wir sie auch weiterhin angemeldet haben sollen. Wir werden dies dann nach Eingang des Nachweises prüfen.
> ...


----------



## pafiro (9 April 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

leider habe ich für 1 jahr bezahlt. jetzt im diese monat wäre noch aktuel, aber ich weigere mich dies zu zahlen. was glaubst du?!


----------



## Reducal (10 April 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

@ pafiro - gerade bei Projekten, wie Profiwin, fällt es mir doch reichlich schwer, das Ansinnen des Nutzers nachvollziehen zu können. Du hast dich womöglich dort angemeldet, weil du erwartet hast, dass du reichlich Gewinne über das Internet erzielst, ohne dich einzeln bei Gewinnspielen anmelden zu müssen - das nehme ich an. Nun hat dir die Profiwin GmbH die Arbeit abgenommen, wofür du bezahlt hast. Nun meine Frage: wurdest du automatisch mit deinen Daten in die Gewinnspiele eingetragen oder hast du regelmäßig eine E-Mail zur Anmeldung bei irgendwelchen aktuellen (kostenlosen) Gewinnspielen erhalten?



			
				Profiwin schrieb:
			
		

> Automatische Teilnahme
> 200 Spiele pro Monat
> Hohe Gewinnchancen
> Kein Zeitaufwand
> ...


----------



## pafiro (10 April 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

ich wollte mich gar nicht anmelden, aber sie haben mir drohbriefe geschicht und deswegen habe ich für 1 jahr bezahlt. aber leider dieses jahr muss ich auch zahlen! dieses spiel interresiert mich überhaupt nicht! ärgerlich! soll ich dieses jahr auch zahlen, oder soll ich lassen?!  merci


----------



## Reducal (10 April 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Irgendwie ist dein Problem etwas unverständlich. Du wolltest dich gar nicht anmelden? Wie das? Nun bekommst du Rechnungen für eine Anmeldung - hast du dich womöglich gar nicht angemeldet sondern liegt lediglich eine Anmeldung mit deinen Daten beim Anbieter vor, die ein fremder veranlasst hatte?


----------



## pafiro (10 April 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Liebe Reducal! Ich Sollte Mich Verständlicher Ausdrücken! Zufällig Habe Ich Mich Bei Gewinn24 (spiele) Angemeldet, Dachte Gratis. Als Sie Mir Drohbriefe Geschicht, Habe Ich 1 Jahr 60.-euro Zahlt. Weil Das Spiel Gilt Für 2 Jahre, Also Ich Muss Dieses Jahr Nochmals 60.00 Euro Zahlen. Aber Ich Will Das Nicht Mehr Zahlen. Reducal Ist Das Möglich, Oder Wenn Ich Schon Drin Bin, Weil Ich Einmal Schon Zahlungen Geleistet Habe, Muss Ich Weiter Zahlen Für Dieses Jahr. Merci, Und Entschuldige Wegen Mein Deutsch


----------



## Reducal (10 April 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Unser Problem hier ist, dass wir keine Rechtsberatung machen dürfen. Deines ist das, dass du womöglich bei Gewinn24 (auch Profiwin) einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hast und zwar über zwei Jahre. Nun hast du die Hälfte bezahlt, wobei der Anbeiter davon ausgehen kann, dass du mit dem ursprünglichen Vertrag einverstanden warst. Nun willst du aber nimmer zahlen, eine stichhaltige Begründung fällt mir dafür (in deinem Fall) auf die Schnelle nicht ein.
Wenn Profiwin sein Geld nicht bekommt, dann bekommst du demnächst Post von deren Inkassounternehemen - mehr nicht. Mir ist kein Fall bekannt geworden, in dem Profiwin tatsächlich seine offene Forderung versucht hat gerichtlich durchzusetzen.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 April 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



Reducal schrieb:


> Nun hast du die Hälfte bezahlt, wobei der Anbeiter davon ausgehen kann, dass du mit dem ursprünglichen Vertrag einverstanden warst. Nun willst du aber nimmer zahlen, eine stichhaltige Begründung fällt mir dafür (in deinem Fall) auf die Schnelle nicht ein..


so einfach ist nicht (auch wenn es den Kaben so in den Kram passen würde)
kommt   drauf an,  wie man zu sagen pflegt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


> Bei Abo: Einmal bezahlt, immer bezahlen?


----------



## Ffm2007 (28 April 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,

habe auch ein ernsthaftes Problem mit w*w.profiwin.de.  Ich kann mich nicht erinnern zu keiner Zeit bei denen angemeldet zu haben und komme nun da nicht mehr raus. Die sind und bleiben stur. Egal wie viele Mails / Fax ich schreibe. Auch Höflichkeit bringt nix. Ich würde mich nie bei einem Gewinnspiel anmelden wenn es was kostet!

Jetzt habe ich direkt an den Geschäftsführer geschrieben und bekam eine Antwort von der Assistentin des Geschäftsführers, dass ich mich angemeldet habe und AGB's akzeptiert habe. Ich soll dann halt wenn ich Mißbrauch vermute eine Anzeige gegen unbekannt zu erstatten und denen das Aktenzeichen und die zust. Polizeidienststelle mitteilen. 

Eine Anzeige wird eher nix bringen, weil ich mit meinem Internet-Provider gesprochen habe und dieser mir nicht sagen kann zu wem die mir von Profiwin übermittelte IP-Adresse hingehört. 

Folgendes habe ich zu Speicherung der IP-Adresse im Internet gefunden.

Um eine Nachverfolgung zu verhindern, müssen Internet-Zugangsprovider
dynamisch zugewiesene IP-Adresse nach Verbindungsende unerverzüglich
löschen. So hat das Landgericht Darmstadt am 07.12.2005 (25 S 118/2005)
entschieden. T-Online hat zwar geklagt, jedoch mit Beschluss vom
26.10.2006 (Az. III ZR 40/06) verwarf der Bundesgerichtshof die
Beschwerde.

T-Online hat damals eine Klage am Hals gehabt!

Also was soll ich tun? Abwarten und mich anmahnen lassen? Wie weit gehen die? Mache mir schon ernsthafte gedanken und überlege ob ich nicht zahlen soll, damit ich meine Ruhe hab. Aber warum soll ich den zahlen wenn ich mich nicht angemeldet habe?

Ich weis jetzt echt net mehr weiter.

Grüße


----------



## pafiro (28 April 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

weiss du, meine problem ist, das ich leider nach mehrere drohbriefe 1 jahres abo bezahlt bei gewinn24. dieses jahr kommt die nächste zahlung, was jetzt fällig ist. Ich zahle das nicht. Meine erster zahlung geben sie mir nicht mehr zurück, ich wil das auch nicht mehr zurückfordern, aber für ein zweites jahr (nämlich muss du 2 jahres abo abschliessen) kommt nicht in frage. Also abwarten....Wenn du jetzt zahlst (wegen drohbriefe) wie ich das gemacht habe, dann bist du eigentlich in "schwerigkeiten", weil sie möchte natürlich ihre 70E dieses jahr auch haben. Nicht zahlen!!


----------



## Ffm2007 (28 April 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Hi,

ist natürlich Mist, dass Du schon einmal gezahlt hast. Damit hast Du eigentlich den Vertrag akzeptiert. Wie viele Briefe hast Du erhalten bist Du bezahlt hast? Gehen die bis zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren über? Ich glaube die wollen einen Mürbe machen so lange bis man zahlt. Praktisch wer gibt als erstes nach.


----------



## pafiro (28 April 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

weiss du, sie haben per post briefe geschickt, und vorher 2-3 maile. Meine situation ist anderes, aber du darfst nicht zahlen! sei bitte nicht blöd,(entschuldige) weil ich bin das gewesen! wichtig, das du keine antwort schickst. Wenn sie merken, dir interressiert das, dann lassen sie dich nicht in ruhe! Also nicht reagieren, briefe muss du wegschmeissen! Erst dann hast du deine ruhe! ok?! Was mit mir geschiet, das lasse ich abwarten. Der Moderatoren haben geschrieben, das ich nicht zahlen muss eigentlich! na ja, ich warte noch! grüss:-?


----------



## jupp11 (28 April 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



pafiro schrieb:


> Der Moderatoren haben geschrieben, das ich nicht zahlen muss eigentlich!


wer hat das geschrieben und wo steht das?


----------



## pafiro (28 April 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



jupp11 schrieb:


> wer hat das geschrieben und wo steht das?


jupp11 !zwar das nicht wörtlich ist, das ist klar, sie dürfen keine rechtsberatung geben, habe ich so verstanden, wenn ich nicht zahle, schicken sie weiterhin mahnungen, und damit basta! Weil ich aus dem schweiz bin, habe ich möglicherweise andere bedinungen auch: Also wörtlich hat mir niemand gesagt, aber ich habe das so kapiert, muss gar ncht zahlen!


----------



## Ffm2007 (28 April 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Nunja ich bin aus Deutschland und ich muss sagen ich mache mir schon ernste Gedanken wo ich da hinein geraten bin. Frage ist auch wenn ich nicht zahle wie weit gehen die und bekomme ich einen Schufaeintrag wg. son sch..... Ob die sich die Mühe machen bzgl. eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides? Hilfreich wäre vielleicht von einem  die Meinung der das komplett durchgezogen hat.....


----------



## pafiro (28 April 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

ok, aber leider die jenige, wer das durchgezogen hat, liest dieses nicht von pc betrug usw. Kann ich nicht vorstellen, das jemand schon vor gericht müsste. Ich habe alles durchgelesen, und jede schreibt das gleiche, nämlich nur drohbriefe! Das ist alles. Keine angst, du bist auch nur einer von vielen wer dieses sch...... angeklickt hat, oder als spam bekommen hat. Gebe bescheid, wenn du etwas bekommst!


----------



## Ffm2007 (28 April 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Na dann bin ich mal gepsannt was noch passiert. Lt. Schufa dürfen keine bestrittene Forderungen eingetragen werden. Was auch immer das heißt.


----------



## pafiro (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

ich habe die erste zahlungsbefehl bekommen von profiwin. ich werde nicht antworten! ich warte....


----------



## peanuts (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Wie sieht denn so was aus? Kannst du den (anonymisiert) einscannen und online stellen?


----------



## Ffm2007 (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Hmm...Krass....dann scanne ihn mal ein. Wäre sehr nett. Drohen mit Schufa Eintrag dürfen sie nicht. Das verstößt gegen die Schufa-Regeln!!!!


----------



## Bambi (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Oh ja, bitte! Scanne ihn ein!


----------



## pafiro (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

hallo

wie kann ich den Brief online stellen bzw. hier einstellen!?


----------



## Ffm2007 (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Ja, dass habe ich auch erhalten. Habe nicht gezahlt. Hätte zum 10.05 zahlen müssen. Naja jetzt müßten die ja weiterhin mahnen. Bin mal gespannt was Du oder ich dann bekomme. Hat einer überhaupt schon von denen einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erhalten? Frage ist ja wie weit gehen die? Tragen die einen echt in die Schufa ein....usw....


----------



## pafiro (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

ich warte ab, wann kommt die nächste mahnung! auf alle fall melde ich mich wieder!


----------



## pafiro (17 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Ich habe heute eine mahnung, drohbrief bekommen. Ich versuche wieder scannen, und einschicken!


----------



## peanuts (18 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



pafiro schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> wie kann ich den Brief online stellen bzw. hier einstellen!?



Das nennst du Zahlungsbefehl? Das ist doch nein nettes, höfliches Schreiben mit der Bitte um Bezahlung.

@Ffm2007

Wo bitte wird mit einem SCHUFA-Eintrag gedroht?


----------



## pafiro (18 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

das war die erste brief. Die zweite muss ich noch scannen. dieses brief ist härter. Apropo ich habe nie gesagt, das ich eine harte brief bekommen habe. dieses zweite ist schon eine drohung! aber erst kann ich am sonntag, oder am montag einscannen.


----------



## Ffm2007 (18 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Hi peanuts,

Anonymous (Seite 3) hat berichtet, dass er diese Drohung mit einem Schufaeintrag erhalten hat. Ich habe die Schufa angerufen und die teilten mir mit, dass keine Firma damit drohen darf. Damit würde die Frima gegen die Schufaregeln verstossen und wir sollen sowas sofort mitteilen, dann wird auch der Vertrag zwischen Schufa und der Firma gekündigt. Wie gesagt das teilte man mir telefonisch mit. Des Weiteren dürfen keine bestrittene Forderung eingetragen werden. :sun: 

LG


----------



## muskatnuss666 (18 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

hallo zusammen,
sehr interessiert habe ich euche beiträge zum thema profiwin gelesen. auch ich habe mich vor einem jahr aus versehen angemeldet und habe bis jetzt ein jahr bezahlt und es stinkt mir jetzt noch mal zu zahlen für das das ich noch gar nichts gewonnen habe und 60 euro für mich nicht wenig sind. ich habe heute eine neue zahlungsaufforderung per mail gekriegt, und bin mich nun überall ein wenig am informieren ob es einen weg gibt nicht zahlen zu müssen. haltet mich auf dem laufenden, ich melde mich wenn ich was rausgefunden habe.


----------



## Immo (18 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



muskatnuss666 schrieb:


> ich habe heute eine neue zahlungsaufforderung per mail gekriegt, und bin mich nun überall ein wenig am informieren ob es einen weg gibt nicht zahlen zu müssen.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


----------



## muskatnuss666 (18 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Danke IMMO für den link, habs ein paarmal durchgelesen bis ich es verstand. hab einfach ein wenig bammel, wenn ich nicht bezahle jenes mahnspesen dazukommen und ich schlussendlich mit einerer noch höheren zahlung dastehe. naja hab ja noch ein wenig zeit um zu schauen wie es anderen geht mit nichtzahlen.


----------



## pafiro (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

hello leute
ich habe das brief von profiwin gescannt, ich brauche ein moderator, wer mir das brief bearbeitet.:roll:


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

@ pafiro, du sollst dich also am, 08.04.2006, um 15:22:47 Uhr bei dem Dienst über die schweizer Cablecom GmbH angemeldet haben? Kein Mensch auf der Welt kann das wirklich nachweisen und die preußischen Ossis schon gleich dreimal nicht.


----------



## muskatnuss666 (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Reducal, woher weisst du das er sich über cablecom angemeldet hat???
Denn ich habe letztes jahr dasselbe schreiben gekriegt, (werde es sicher in ein paar tagen auch im Briefkasten haben) und ich finde auf dem schreiben nichts von cablecom.


----------



## Immo (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Die im Brief genannte IP-Adresse  80.218.239.192 gehört zum IP-Adressen-Bereich
 der   Cablecom GmbH  Zuerich


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



muskatnuss666 schrieb:


> und ich finde auf dem schreiben nichts von cablecom.


Welche IP-Adresse steht bei dir und welches Datum?


----------



## muskatnuss666 (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Meine IP-Adresse ist 84.73.128.135  und datum 17.05.06  10.25.22.
Bin auch bei cablecom daher wohl die 80 am anfang der Ip-Nummer.Also bei der IP hab ich gesehen das es nicht mehr die richtige ist. Gibt es den einen link wo man die Nummern eingeben kann um zu schauen woher die kommt?


----------



## Immo (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



muskatnuss666 schrieb:


> Meine IP-Adresse ist 84.73.128.135


ist ebenfalls cablecom 


muskatnuss666 schrieb:


> Gibt es den einen link wo man die Nummern eingeben kann um zu schauen woher die kommt?


http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/index.php?p=0


----------



## muskatnuss666 (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Cool, Danke für die Info's.


----------



## peanuts (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



pafiro schrieb:


> hello leute
> ich habe das brief von profiwin gescannt, ich brauche ein moderator, wer mir das brief bearbeitet.:roll:


Höflich und korrekt. Formell, mein ich


----------



## Immo (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



peanuts schrieb:


> Höflich und korrekt. Formell, mein ich


höflich/korrekt = stilistisch  ja, substantiell   strotzt es von Fehlern und falschen Behauptungen


----------



## Ffm2007 (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Hallo zusammen,

über diesen Link könnt ihr eure IP-Nummer eingeben:

[noparse]http://whois.syndicat.com[/noparse]

Gruß


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



Ffm2007 schrieb:


> über diesen Link könnt ihr eure IP-Nummer eingeben


Bedenkt aber dabei, dass in der Regel alle Privatanwender eine dynamische IP haben. Das heißt, bei jeder Internetverbindung gibt es eine neue oder spätestens nach 24 Stunden Zwangsunterbrechung. Einzigst, was gleich bleibt, ist der Anbieter, dessen IP-Pool genutzt wird.


----------



## Immo (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



Reducal schrieb:


> Bedenkt aber dabei, dass in der Regel alle Privatanwender eine dynamische IP haben.


Und selbst wenn es eine statische IP wäre  wie bei vielen Kabelbetreibern (auch für Privatkunden) : 
 Das ist doch kein IP-Payment...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=35106


----------



## Ffm2007 (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Hi,

das ist richtig. Dann kann aber theoretisch Profiwin nicht nachvollziehen ob derjenige sich wirklich angemeldet hat. Eigentlich wenn dann nur über eine Klage und Internet-Provider. Und ob Profiwin so weit geht???? :roll: 

Aber man muss was nachvollziehen können. Es können ja auch Internetnutzer ausfindig gemacht werden wenn Lieder oder Filme down geloadet werden.


----------



## Immo (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



Ffm2007 schrieb:


> Es können ja auch Internetnutzer ausfindig gemacht werden wenn Lieder oder Filme down geloadet werden.


Das ist richtig, aber das erfolgt über die Staatsanwaltschaft auf Grund von Ermittlungen in Strafverfahren.
Hier liegt aber eine angebliche zivilrechtliche Forderung vor und deswegen wird kein Staatsanwalt tätig.

Strafrecht und Zivilrecht sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe


----------



## pafiro (2 Juni 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

heute habe ich die 3. letzte mahnung bekommen von profiwin. habe gescant, und ich möchte wieder das brief veröffentlichen! bitte moderator melde dich!
merci


----------



## muskatnuss666 (6 Juni 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Hallo pafiro, Ich wollte mal nachfragen was bei dir so läuft in sachen profi-win.
Ich habe bis jetzt noch nichts gekriegt.
Eine allgemeine Frage hab ich auch noch: Wie ist/wäre das wenn jetzt irgendein Mitarbeiter von Profiwin auch in dieses Forum kommt und sieht das wir uns weigern zu Zahlen, der könnte uns ja dann anhand von unserem geschriebenen drankriegen??:-?


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Käse - zumindest wir in D haben hier das Grundrecht der freien Meinungsäußerung. Wenn einer schreibt, was er erlebt und wie er damit umgeht, ist das sein gutes Recht.


----------



## muskatnuss666 (6 Juni 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Danke Redukal, hab mir das heute auch noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und das ist ja wohl sicher sehr unwarscheinlich, und wenn schon.


----------



## conair2004 (6 Juni 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



pafiro schrieb:


> habe gescant, und ich möchte wieder das brief veröffentlichen



Häng den Brief einfach als Anlage an deine Nachricht an.
Einfach bei "Datei anhängen" auf "Anhänge verwalten" klicken und hochladen-dann können auch wir den Brief sehen.


----------



## pafiro (6 Juni 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Häng den Brief einfach als Anlage an deine Nachricht an.
> Einfach bei "Datei anhängen" auf "Anhänge verwalten" klicken und hochladen-dann können auch wir den Brief sehen.


das geht nicht! wo kann ich das direkt machen?


----------



## pafiro (6 Juni 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



muskatnuss666 schrieb:


> Hallo pafiro, Ich wollte mal nachfragen was bei dir so läuft in sachen profi-win.
> Ich habe bis jetzt noch nichts gekriegt.
> Eine allgemeine Frage hab ich auch noch: Wie ist/wäre das wenn jetzt irgendein Mitarbeiter von Profiwin auch in dieses Forum kommt und sieht das wir uns weigern zu Zahlen, der könnte uns ja dann anhand von unserem geschriebenen drankriegen??:-?


ich möchte die 3.mahnung einschicken, aber das kann ich erst morgen, am donnerstag. sonst ich weiss nicht wie kann ich das einfügen! weiss du das?


----------



## muskatnuss666 (7 Juni 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



pafiro schrieb:


> ich möchte die 3.mahnung einschicken, aber das kann ich erst morgen, am donnerstag. sonst ich weiss nicht wie kann ich das einfügen! weiss du das?



Hallo pafiro es hatt ja schon 2 mal geklappt mit dem veröffentlichen deiner Briefe. Aber abgesehen des 3 ten Briefes ist noch nichts gelaufen, keine Anrufe nichts????


----------



## pafiro (7 Juni 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



muskatnuss666 schrieb:


> Hallo pafiro es hatt ja schon 2 mal geklappt mit dem veröffentlichen deiner Briefe. Aber abgesehen des 3 ten Briefes ist noch nichts gelaufen, keine Anrufe nichts????


hi muskatnuss
möglich, das ich heute das brief  per mail wegschicken kann. sie telefonieren nie, ich habe noch nie eine telefon bekommen. briefe schon. ich hoffe heute kann ich das brief für eine moderator weiterschicken. nämlich nur sie können das brief veröffentlichen. wir nicht! mfg


----------



## pafiro (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



muskatnuss666 schrieb:


> Hallo pafiro es hatt ja schon 2 mal geklappt mit dem veröffentlichen deiner Briefe. Aber abgesehen des 3 ten Briefes ist noch nichts gelaufen, keine Anrufe nichts????


hello muskatnuss
jetzt ist  drin meine 3.mahnung. lese durch. jetzt warte ich noch was passiert. ich glaube nicht, das sie in der schweiz durchgreifen können. ich hofffe wenigstens! hast du noch gar nichts bekommen?


----------



## conair2004 (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



pafiro schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, das sie in der schweiz durchgreifen können. ich hofffe wenigstens!



Auslandsinkasso ist jederzeit möglich.

Dies läuft folgendermaßen ab: 
Zunächst wird dem Schuldner eine in der jeweiligen Landessprache geschriebene Zahlungsaufforderungen geschickt. Erst wenn der Schuldner auf hiesige Bemühungen gar nicht reagiert, wird nach Kostenvoranschlag und Rücksprache mit dem Auftraggeber die Hilfe von landesansässigen Kooperationspartnern oder Vertragskanzleien in Anspruch genommen.


----------



## Bambi (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Pafiro, ich will Dir nicht möglicherweise falsche Hoffnungen machen, aber die letzte Mahnung von denen habe ich vor Monaten bekommen. Dann folgten zwei, drei Schreiben von deren Inkasso (Motto: Fair pay please). Ich habe weder auf die Mahnungen noch auf das Inkasso reagiert, sondern auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid gelauert. Bis heute ist er nicht gekommen.
Nur ruhig bleiben.
Gruß Bambi


----------



## pafiro (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

bambi
hast du auch 1 jahr bezahlt und dieses jahr willst du nicht mehr zahlen? das finde ich natürlich eine grosse schweinerei das sie mit uns 2 jährige vertrag machen. wie ist das mit dem gerichtliche sache? muss man das überhaupt ernst nehmen?


----------



## Bambi (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

@pafiro

So verhält es sich. Ich habe gutgläubig ein Jahr gezahlt, nie auch nur die kleinste Kleinigkeit gewonnen (naja, soll vorkommen), leider zu spät mißtrauisch geworden. Erst dann habe ich gesucht und unschöne Dinge gefunden.
Wie gesagt, vom Inkasso habe ich lange nichts mehr gehört, geht aber sicher noch weiter. Mal abwarten. Und ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, auf den man reagieren muß, hat sich bis zum heutigen Tag nicht bei sehen lassen. Ich fasse mich in Geduld und trinke jetzt erstmal ein kühles Bier gegen die Hitze in Hamburg.
Ruhig bleiben.
Gruß Bambi


----------



## Bambi (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

@pafiro

Zu Deinem Verständnis: Ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ist keine spaßige Sache mehr. Den muß man erst nehmen. Soweit ich informiert bin (bin kein Jurist, leider), prüft das Gericht aber nicht, ob der Antrag berechtigt ist (bitte die Mitlesenden um Belehrung, wenn ich da falsch liege). Ich würde ein gerichtliches Mahnschreiben umdrehen. Auf der Rückseite kannst Du Kreuzchen machen, z. B. beim "Widerspruch".
Gruß Maren


----------



## technofreak (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338

Bisher aber nur extrem selten aufgetaucht. Zumindest nach unseren Kenntnisssen.


----------



## muskatnuss666 (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



pafiro schrieb:


> hello muskatnuss
> jetzt ist  drin meine 3.mahnung. lese durch. jetzt warte ich noch was passiert. ich glaube nicht, das sie in der schweiz durchgreifen können. ich hofffe wenigstens! hast du noch gar nichts bekommen?



Hallo pafiro, ich habe bis jetzt erst die Zahlungserinnerung erhalten. Habe deine 3 te Mahnung gelesen. Halt uns/mich auf dem laufenden bitte was weiter abgeht, Danke


----------



## muskatnuss666 (14 August 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Hallo mal wieder an alle.
Also pafiro dir möcht ich sagen das ich also echt enttäuscht von dir bin, das du hier nicht weiter berichtest was so abgeht, find ich schade und nicht in ordung, sorry das ich das so schreibe.
Ansonsten möchte ich noch mitteilen das ich schon alle 3 Mahnungen bekommen habe, und seit gestern auch das schreiben der Justitia - Inkasso aus Schwerzenbach(ZH) Schweiz, die verlangen jetzt 195.- Sfr. von mir.
Vielleicht kannst du mir pafiro doch noch sagen wie es weitergeht, und sonst schau ich halt mal.
Liebe Grüsse


----------



## pafiro (14 August 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

hello leute! ich bin es wieder. heute habe ich von eine justitia inkasso (schwerzenbach) brief bekommen. ich habe gescannt, ich brauche wieder eine moderator!


----------



## pafiro (14 August 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

muskatnuss! du darfst nicht enttäuscht sein, ich habe versprochen, ich melde mich wieder. genau heute habe ich das briefli bekommen, so wie du! ich bitte dich, warte, und zahle nicht. ich hoffe jemand kann uns rat geben. mfg


----------



## muskatnuss666 (15 August 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Hallo zusammen, Hallo pafiro
tut mir leid das ich gemeint habe du würdest dich nicht mehr melden, dachte halt das du früher Bescheid kriegst da du alles andere einen monat früher bekommen hast.
Das schreiben das ich bekommen habe ist genau das selbe wie du, ausser ich habe .-65 Rappen weniger 
ok schauen wir mal wie es weiter geht. Grüsse


----------



## Don Pablo (15 August 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



pafiro schrieb:


> genau heute habe ich das briefli bekommen, so wie du! ich bitte dich, warte, und zahle nicht. ich hoffe jemand kann uns rat geben. mfg


Tolles Schreiben vom Inkasso.
Wer ist denn der Auftraggeber für die Forderung?
Hast Du auch eine (Original-) Vollmacht des Auftraggebers erhalten?


----------



## pafiro (15 August 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

auftraggeber ist GEWINN 24
ich habe alles so bekommen, wie ich das hier weitergeleitet (einzahlungschein habe nicht kopiert) 
wenn jemand ein rat weiss, bitte melden! merci


----------



## Don Pablo (15 August 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



pafiro schrieb:


> auftraggeber ist GEWINN 24


Das finde ich witzig. Da möchte ich mal sehen, wie eine Internetseite eine Vollmacht unterschreibt. Ich würde erst einmal die Vollmacht (Original oder beglaubigte Kopie) vom Inkasso anfordern, bevor ich irgend etwas unternehme.


----------



## pafiro (15 August 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso vollmacht? ich muss zahlen nach ihre meinung nach. dafür brauche ich keine vollmacht?! oder?  gewinn24 hatte eine betreiber mit der name profiwin. weil ich nicht reagiert habe auf ihre forderungen, sie haben in der schweiz eine firma aufgesucht, eine sogenannte justitia inkasso, wer mich ihre meinung nach betreiben könnte. verstehst du? sie haben die vollmacht gegeben für diese justitia mich zu attakieren. jetzt warte ich noch, und ich brauche gute rat......


----------



## pafiro (15 August 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



muskatnuss666 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, Hallo pafiro
> tut mir leid das ich gemeint habe du würdest dich nicht mehr melden, dachte halt das du früher Bescheid kriegst da du alles andere einen monat früher bekommen hast.
> Das schreiben das ich bekommen habe ist genau das selbe wie du, ausser ich habe .-65 Rappen weniger
> ok schauen wir mal wie es weiter geht. Grüsse


hi muskatnuss
ich weiss auch nicht, wieso habe ich so spät dieses brief bekommen! keine ahnung! hast du etwas inzwischen unternommen?


----------



## muskatnuss666 (15 August 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Hallo zusammen , Hallo Pafiro
Nein, ich habe noch nichts unternommen und habe es auch nicht vor.
Was Don Paplo geschrieben hat wegen dem Auftrag und Vollmacht an die Inkasso-Stelle macht eigentlich sehr Sinn. Ich werde wohl einfach abwarten, weil sie müssen ja beweisen das wir (Gewinn 24) was Schulden. Und solange ich nichts eingeschrieben bekomme, können sie mir nicht beweisen das ich die ganzen Briefe bekommen habe.
Gruss


----------



## pafiro (16 August 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

hi muskatnuss
von meine kollegin habe ich ein tel.nr. bekommen von beobachter. diese kennst du, du bist auch von schweiz. ich traue mich nicht sie anrufen. sogar meine kollegin als mitglieder ihre mitgl.nr. gegeben. wenn du willst, gebe ich die tel.nr.043 444**** aber du muss mir bescheid sagen auf alle fälle!! es ist möglich, das sie diese gewinn24 kennen, oder profiwin, oder diese justitia in der schweiz.
grüss


----------



## pepsi06 (28 August 2007)

*Hilfe*

Hallo,
ich habe mich hier angemeldet, weil ich das gleiche Problem mit Profiwin habe wie ihr.
Ich habe mich allerdings nie wissentlich dort angemeldet und war sehr schockiert, wo die meine Daten her haben.
Ich werde nichts zahlen,auf keinen Fall. 
Was meint ihr denn, soll ich das absolut ignorieren oder einen Brief dort hinschreiben. Habe die Post von denen am 25.08. bekommen, habe mich angeblich am 05.08. angemeldet.
Danke für euren Rat:roll:


----------



## jupp11 (28 August 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



pepsi06 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich allerdings nie wissentlich dort angemeldet und war sehr schockiert, wo die meine Daten her haben.


warst du mal auf deren Seite (ohne  sich anzumelden) und wenn ja, wie bist du an die Seite  gekommen?


----------



## pepsi06 (28 August 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Ich kannte diese Seite überhaupt nicht, keine Ahnung.


----------



## jupp11 (28 August 2007)

*AW: Hilfe*



pepsi06 schrieb:


> wo die meine Daten her haben.


Welche Daten haben sie denn? nur die Mailaddi oder auch die postalische Adresse? kam das per Brief?


----------



## pepsi06 (28 August 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Sie haben beide Adressen, sogar Geb.datum!!!!


----------



## pepsi06 (28 August 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Ach ja es kam per Brief. Mit Angabe meiner "Kundendaten". HAbe mich dann einmal auf der Seite eingelogt, um irgendwas heraus zu finden, woher das kommen könnte. Ich soll 60€ überweisen!


----------



## jupp11 (28 August 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



pepsi06 schrieb:


> Ich soll 60€ überweisen!


Sorry, aber  noch ein paar Fragen, um die Situation besser beurteilen zu können.

1. Bist du auf anderen Seite/n mit diesen Daten angemeldet (gewesen), inbesondere,  hast du irgendwo dabei deinen Geburtstag angegeben?  

2, Wer hat sich jetzt gemahnt?  Der Verein    selber oder ein Inkassoladen?


----------



## pepsi06 (28 August 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

das einzige was mir einfällt ist partypoker.de. Da habe ich meine Daten angegeben, weil ich schon mal online Poker spiele. Aber sonst mache ich nie bei Gewinnspielen etc mit. Ich habe mir die Seite von Profiwin angeschaut. Es ist ja sofort zu erkennen, das es kostenpflichtig ist, deswegen könnte mir so eine Anmeldung ja auch nicht aus Versehen passieren!
Ich habe eine freundliche Zahlungserinnerung vom Geschäftsführer persönlich bekommen.Bis 07.09. sollte ich überweisen.


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

...dann würde ich den GF  mal fragen, wie er auf den Vertragsschluss kommt und im Zweifel desen Antwort mit den eigenen Erinnerungen abstimmen.


----------



## jupp11 (29 August 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



pepsi06 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine freundliche Zahlungserinnerung vom Geschäftsführer persönlich bekommen.Bis 07.09. sollte ich überweisen.



Findet sich kein Inkassoladen mehr, der das übernehmen  will? ansonsten die Standardinformationen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/handel/vertragsarten/abo-fallen.htm

http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ118788594816495/link308612A.html
Entweder  man hat ein dickes Fell. Gerichtlich geht man,  soweit bekannt ist,  nicht vor. 
Konkret  würde es ohnehin erst bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
oder  man geht  auf Nummer sicher, dafür gibt es einen Brief  der VZ 
http://www.vz-nrw.de/mediabig/31922A.rtf
Ob der allerdings wirklich vor weiteren Belästigungs- und Mahnschreiben schützt, 
kann niemand  garantieren.


----------



## pepsi06 (29 August 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Vielen Dank, das waren ja schon mal einige Infos! ICh werde einfach mal den Brief von der Verbraucherzentrale abschicken und schauen, was passiert...


----------



## muskatnuss666 (29 August 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Hallo zusammen,
Hier bin ich auch wieder mal, seit meinem letzten Schreiben vom Inkasso-Büro, Intrum Justitia AG, das ja das selbe wie pafiros,(das er gescannt hat)ist.
Ich habe jetzt heute eine E-Mail gekriegt vom Intrum Justitia:



> Sehr Geehrte Frau ..........
> Bezugnehment dem Mandat so....so....so......!
> 
> Um eine Betreibung zu umgehen bitten wir Sie um telefonische kontaktaufnahme, damit eine einvernehmliche Zahlungsvereinbarung getroffen werden kann.
> ...



Also pafiro!! würd mich interessieren ob Du auch so ein Mail bekommen  hast.
An Pepsi!!!! Zuerst kommt die Zahlungseinladung, dann Mahnung, dan nochmal Mahnung, danach 3 und letzte Mahnung. Dann vom Intrum Justitia und dann noch die Mail die ich heute bekommen habe.
Weiter weis ich noch nichts, habe *noch* nicht angerufen.
Liebe grüsse bis dann


----------



## pepsi06 (30 August 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Weiter weis ich noch nichts, habe *noch* nicht angerufen.

DA würde ich auch nicht anrufen. Sollen sie doch dich anrufen, sie wollen ja schließlich was. Hab gestern einen schönen Brief voll mit §§§ per Einschreiben mit Rückschein hingeschickt. DAnn warte ich mal auf die nächste Mahnung:sun:


----------



## pafiro (6 September 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Hello ich bin zurück von meine ferien. Eine überraschung habe ich noch, sie haben mir folgendes sms geschickt. 
"Unsere kontaktaufnahme war erfolglos - kontaktieren sie uns oder informieren sie sich auf fairpay.ch über ihre Zahlungsmöglichkeiten Mfg justitia Inkasso" und tel.nr. mit 078 899 26 ..
weil ich erst heute zurück bin, habe mich noch nicht informiert, aber das mache ich noch.


----------



## pafiro (6 September 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



muskatnuss666 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Hier bin ich auch wieder mal, seit meinem letzten Schreiben vom Inkasso-Büro, Intrum Justitia AG, das ja das selbe wie pafiros,(das er gescannt hat)ist.
> Ich habe jetzt heute eine E-Mail gekriegt vom Intrum Justitia:
> 
> ...


weiss du, ich habe keine mail bekommen, nur briefe, und letztlich ein sms. ich nehme an, das wäre die letzte, was sie gegen mich unternehmen können. ich warte mal ab,  und ich melde mich wieder, wenn irgend etwas kommt!!!


----------



## pafiro (12 September 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

hello

heute habe ich ein brief von justitia inkasso schwerzenbach (schweiz) weitergeschicht an technofreak zum einscannen. hoffentlich es klappt, und ihr kann das ganze lesen. wenn jemand etwas weiss, dann schreibe bitte......
merci


----------



## muskatnuss666 (16 September 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



pafiro schrieb:


> hello
> 
> heute habe ich ein brief von justitia inkasso schwerzenbach (schweiz) weitergeschicht an technofreak zum einscannen. hoffentlich es klappt, und ihr kann das ganze lesen. wenn jemand etwas weiss, dann schreibe bitte......
> merci


Hallo zusammen, hallo pafiro,
Diesen Brief hab ich noch nicht bekommen, wird sicher bald kommen. Wenn Die echt eine Betreibung einleiten, sofort einen Rechtsvorschlag machen.
Mal sehen was dann weiter geht. Werde vom 26.Septenber bis 07.Oktiber abwesend sein melde mich aber wenn i9ch was neues weis.
Grüsse


----------



## kiesel (1 November 2007)

*INTRUM JUSTITIA Profiwin und kein Ende *

Z.H. von ****

Betr. Ihr Schreiben vom 18.10.2007
Aktenzeichen 0*****

Sehr geehrter Herr ****, 
leider weiss ich nicht, welcher ihrer Mitarbeiter den Brief verfasst  hat. Unter Ihrem Schreiben sind drei unleserliche Unterschriften zu sehen. Eigentlich antworte ich nicht auf anonyme Briefe. Da es aber hier scheinbar um ein motivationsloses Inkassobüro handelt, wo der Eine nicht weiß, was der Andere tut, mache ich eine Ausnahme. Schon mehrmals haben sie mir Ratenzahlung für ihre unberechtigte Forderung angeboten. Auch die Hälfte ihrer Forderung zu zahlen, haben sie mir schon angeboten. Bei ihrem Chaos hat wohl niemand eine Übersicht, was in ihrem Büro so abgeht. Niemand hat  wohl Ahnung, welchen Betrag man fordern sollte. Alle leben in dem Glauben, „Jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf“. Das ist schon etwas lächerlich. Des Weiteren möchte ich sie Bitten, die Unterstellung, ich habe Schulden, zu unterlassen. Ich sehe Ihre Behauptung als sittenwidrig an. Ihre  Schreiben stammen alle aus dem Reservoir  ihres Standard-Legobaukasten, welche an mich verschickt werden. Nun antworte ich Ihnen auf eines ihrer sinnlosen Schreiben und stelle den Brief in die Foren ins Internet, damit die Leser etwas zu lachen haben. Eine Antwort werde ich von ihren Mitarbeiter, wie sonst auch üblich, nicht erhalten. Auch warte ich schon Monate auf die Vollmacht  im Original der Profiwin GmbH. Ihre Firma hat wohl Angst vor einer Unterlassungsklage. Im Volksmund sagt man auch, große Klappe und die Hosen gestrichen voll!  Im Übrigen bestehen die Forderungen der Fa. Profiwin nur aus einer haltlosen Behauptung, ich habe ein Dienstleistungsvertrag bei ihr abgeschlossen. Die Briefe, welche im Märchenbüro in Motzen entstehen, sind ja bekannt und haltlos. Die Firma Profiwin hat keinen Titel mir gegenüber um eine Forderung einzutreiben. Das selbige gilt auch für ihre Forderung als Inkassobüro. Auch sind Sie nicht berechtigt, ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einzuleiten. Deshalb frage ich mich warum bekomme ich alle paar Monate ein sinnloses Schreiben von der Fa. Intrum Justitia Inkasso? Da glaubt doch jemand mir Angst machen zu können mit hochtragenden nichts sagenden Firmennamen. Deshalb empfehle ich  ihnen, einen ihrer Vertragsanwälte einzuschalten, um die Angelegenheit zu einem Ende zu bringen. PS. Beim nächsten Schreiben bitte mit einer Briefmarke frankieren. Ich bin Sammler und damit könnten sie mir eine Freude bereiten.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Rxxxx Fxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Strandhafer (2 November 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Meine aufrichtige Anerkennung und Gratulation zu diesem Brief!!!!:-p


----------



## pepsi06 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

ja den Brief find ich auch gut! Hoffentlich lesen die sowas überhaupt. Das lustige ist, ich habe die erste Mahnung bekommen und dann direkt die dritte! Wollte mich zuerst beschweren, dass ich erst gerne die zweite hätte, aber dann habe ich mir gedacht, die Zeit denen was zu schreiben ist sowieso Verschwendung. Ich werde die absolut ignorieren, sollen sie mir schicken, was sie wollen:sun:


----------



## Strandhafer (4 November 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*



pepsi06 schrieb:


> Das lustige ist, ich habe die erste Mahnung bekommen und dann direkt die dritte!


  Zählen ist Glücksache. Pisa lässt grüssen.


----------



## hking (10 Dezember 2007)

*Noch ein neuer Betroffener*

Hallo Gemeinde,
auch ich bin seit einem Jahr bei Profiwin - bis ich endlich gemerkt habe, dass das [......] ist.
Danach habe ich für das zweite Jahr nix mehr bezahlt.
Die Folge waren 3 Mahnungen von Profiwin, 2 Mahnungen von Justitia Inkasso und heute ein Schreiben von einem Rechtsanwalt aus Salzburg.
Das Merkwürdige daran war, dass der Rechtsanwalt seine Kosten mit 11,86 Euro berechnet hat und dafür bekommt man von einem RA noch nicht einmal den kleinen Finger!!!

Warum ist das [.......]:
Nachdem ich mich vor einem Jahr bei Profiwin angemeldet und bezahlt hatte, habe ich selbst via I-net bei zahlreichen Gewinnspielen teilgenommen.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich von jedem Gewinnspiel-Anbieter grundsätzlich eine Teilnahmebestätigung - teilweise sogar mit Bestätigungslink erhalte.
Bei den angeblich 2400 Gewinnspielen bei denen mich Profiwin angeblich angemeldet hat, habe ich KEINE Einzige Bestätigung bekommen dass ich dort oder da teilnehme.
Erst, nachdem ich den Betrag für das zweite Jahr nicht mehr bezahlt habe, habe ich plötzlich 2 (!!) Anmeldebestätigungen (SAT1 und PRO7) bekommen und danach ständig Spam von den beiden.

Darüber hinaus steht in den Geschäftsbedingungen der Gewinnspiel-Anbieter dass Massenanmeldungen nicht erlaubt sind und für die Gewinnausschüttung nicht berücksichtigt werden!!!

Ich zahlte also 12 Monate lang für ein Hirngespinst und eine Verbraucherblendung.

Nun warte ich auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, dann werde ich diesem Unternehmen ganz schön in den Hintern treten - vor Gericht. :-D
Die Beweise für meinen Rechtsanwalt habe ich bereits zusammen.

P.S. Ich war 12 Jahre lang Computer-Fachjournalist in München

vg
Hartmut

_Zwei Editierungen aus rechtlichen Gründen. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Noch ein neuer Betroffener*



hking schrieb:


> Nun warte ich auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, dann werde ich diesem Unternehmen ganz schön in den Hintern treten - vor Gericht.


Wie soll das gehen? erstens ist schon sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
danach bestehen  zwei Möglichkeiten: 
 nicht widersprechen=Forderungsanerkennung (was wohl kaum in deinem  Interesse wäre)
oder widersprechen. Dann steht es wieder bei dem Laden, ob sie weiter gehen wollen.
Von deiner  Seite sehen ich keine Möglichkeit selber einen Prozess  anzuleiern


----------



## pafiro (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Noch ein neuer Betroffener*



hking schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> auch ich bin seit einem Jahr bei Profiwin -
> _Fullquote gekürzt _


ich wünsche dir auf alle fälle viel erfolg, und bitte teile uns mit, wenn etwas passiert ist ok? merci


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Noch ein neuer Betroffener*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Von deiner  Seite sehen ich keine Möglichkeit selber einen Prozess  anzuleiern


Prinzipiell schon:
1. Mahnbescheids-Widersprecher (verteidigend) kann auch in das streitige Gerichtsverfahren überleiten, oder
2. neg. Feststellungsklage vorher.

Aber (insoweit Einigkeit) - lohnen tut das nicht!


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Noch ein neuer Betroffener*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Prinzipell schon:
> ....
> 2. neg. Feststellungsklage vorher.


kenne hier im Forum bisher nur zwei die diesen Weg (mit Erfolg)  beschritten haben und  das war ganz woanders...


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Klar - war auch nur ein Juristenklugscheißerposting um der Vollständigkeit halber.


----------



## mutterheimat (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Hallo an alle, mal wieder. Mal ne Frage.  Ich habe gehört, oder irgendwo gelesen, daß man bei Geld "Gewinnen" ,welche an eine Bestellung gekoppelt sind, diese mit dem "Gewinn" verrechnen kann. Ich glaube, darüber gibt es ein Gerichtsurteil (glaube aus Hamburg). Stimmt das????? :roll:


----------



## Franziska (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

wenn ja müßte es hier zu finden sein.
http://www.rechtsrat.ws/gewinnzusagen/einzelfragen.htm


----------



## icyice (29 Januar 2008)

*PROFIWIN ZAHLUNGSERINNERUNG was nu???*

Hallo habe soeben per post von profiwin eine zahlungserinnerung erhalten von 60€ ich hatte mich mal dort angemeldet aber hab auch den account wieder gelöscht und komm mit den zugangsdaten die in dem brief standen garnich mehr in mein benutzerkonto rein, da ich mich abgemeldet habe,
jetzt soll ich aber 60€ bezahlen?!


was soll ich tun? was für rechte habe ich? hat wer erfahrung mit so n dreck?

Brauche HILFE ! danke schonmal im vorrraus!!!


----------



## icyice (29 Januar 2008)

*Zahlungserinnerung Profiwin*

HAllo nochmal!

60€ soll ich bezahlen , war dort mal angemeldet bei profiwin.de mit den zugangsdaten aus der zahlungserinnerung konnt ich mich aber net anmelden, liegt daran das ich mich vorher den account gelöcht habe.

soll ich die 60€ zahlen oder email schreiben das ich mich weigere etwas zu zahlen wobei ich nicht mehr registriert bin... etc

ICH MÖCHTE HIER LÖSUNGEN!!!! und KEINE problemstellungen! also leutz


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Zahlungserinnerung Profiwin*



icyice schrieb:


> ICH MÖCHTE HIER LÖSUNGEN!


Darf man dir, werter Anonymus, auch irgendwie eine Kostennote für die Rechtsberatung zustellen? Einige hier wissen genau was zu tun ist, nur leider darf man dir das wegen dem tragenden RBerG nicht erläutern.


----------



## icyice (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Zahlungserinnerung Profiwin*



Reducal schrieb:


> Darf man dir, werter Anonymus, auch irgendwie eine Kostennote für die Rechtsberatung zustellen? Einige hier wissen genau was zu tun ist, nur leider darf man dir das wegen dem tragenden RBerG nicht erläutern.


ok frage 1. RBerG?
ja die kostennote drafst du mir zukommen lassen^^ wieviel willste ?


----------



## BenTigger (3 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Antwort zu Frage 1:

Nutze mal Google und Wikipedia.


----------



## xyarter (3 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hallo,
ich habe auch ein großes Problem mit Profiwin .
Habe jetzt schon mehrere mahnungen von den bekommen und jetzt auch zweimal von der justitia intrum inkasso muss man jetzt die Forderung bezahlen oder einfach Ignorieren ? würde die ganze Sache auch vor Gericht gehen ?
Wäre lieb wenn mir jemand was dazu sagen könnte.
Vielen lieben Dank schon mal

xyarter 



> Sehr geehrte.
> 
> wir haben Ihnen gestern ein Schreiben per Post gesandt. Haben Sie dieses schon gelesen? Es betrifft die offene Forderung unseres Auftraggebers Intrum Justitia Debt Finance AG über EUR 115,77.
> 
> ...


----------



## komm rein (3 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Du musst doch selber wissen ob Du Dich bei diesem Dienst angemeldet und ihn genutzt hast. Wenn ja, ist die Forderung wohl berechtigt.


----------



## pafiro (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



xyarter schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich habe auch ein großes Problem mit Profiwin .
> Habe jetzt schon mehrere mahnungen von den bekommen und jetzt auch zweimal von der justitia intrum inkasso muss man jetzt die Forderung bezahlen oder einfach Ignorieren ? würde die ganze Sache auch vor Gericht gehen ?
> Wäre lieb wenn mir jemand was dazu sagen könnte.
> ...


nicht zahlen, gar nicht reagieren! hast du eine papierkorb?


----------



## Reducal (24 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



xyarter schrieb:


> ...würde die ganze Sache auch vor Gericht gehen ?


...eher nicht, du wärst mMn der Eerste, dem das passiert. Die Schaumschläger sind immer und überall.


----------



## xyarter (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hallo,
habe ein schreiben jetzt vom gericht bekommen  profiwin will jetzt ein streitiges verfahren und an unseren gericht weiterleiten ich habe jetzt widerspruch eingelegt  würden die [ edit]  denn vorm gericht mit durch kommen oder es wirklich weiterleiten  sie verlangen jetzt schon 180 euro  würdet ihr eher abwarten oder doch bezahlen  



liebe grüße


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Nimm dir einen Anwalt, der kann die Situation wohl am besten beurteilen.


----------



## Jannis (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hallo erstmal,
ich hätte da noch ma ne Frage an Pafiro.
Und zwar würde ich gern wissen was jetz aus der ganzen Sache geworden ist.
Profiwin hat dir ja vor einigen Monaten einen Brief mit Gerichtsandrohung geschickt.
Ist daraus jetz noch irgendwas erwachsen?


----------



## pafiro (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hello jannis
ich habe schon monate lang von profiwin und dazu gehörige schlepp nicht mehr gehörrt! Was noch sehr interresant ist, einmal habe ich auf meine natel ein anruf bekommen (schon mehrere monate her) "ihre schulden sollten sie bezahlen" und aufgelegt. Das war alles. Also ich habe nicht zahlt, und weiterhin werde ich auch nicht zahlen!


----------



## Jannis (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ist ja schon mal beruhigend, dass profiwin irgendwann aufgibt :-D
ich hab jetz nämlich auch die dritte Mahnung gekriegt 
aber ich werde auch nicht zahlen!!!


----------



## HoNa (4 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo,

hab da auch ein "kleines" Problem mit Profiwin.
Habe zum ersten mal am 03.06.08 ein Schreiben der Inkassofirma intrum justita erhalten in dem ich aufgefordert werde eine fällige Rechung vom Januar 08 bei Profiwin zu begleichen. Hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht mal Internet und vor diesem Schreiben auch noch keine Rechungen oder Mahnungen erhalten. Habe darauf nicht reagiert und gestern dann wieder ein Schreiben erhalten in dem sie mir nochmal eine Chance geben zu bezahlen, ansonsten werden die Akten den Anwälten übergeben. 
*Wie soll ich mich verhalten: Soll ich es einfach ignorieren, schriftlich Stellung dazu nehmen oder was schlagt ihr mir vor??!!*
Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.

Grüße HoNa


----------



## pafiro (4 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

lese die vorherige seiten, wir haben auch das selber erlebt. [........] nach meine wissen, niemand hat etwas zahlt, und sie haben aufgehörrt uns zu belästigen.
so la la...:-p


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



HoNa schrieb:


> ...Chance geben zu bezahlen, ansonsten werden die Akten den Anwälten übergeben.



Das übliche Blabla von Nutzlos-Inkassierern.

Die beste Reaktion: die Akte in den Ordner "Warten auf Verjährung, Material für Lokus-Tapete" übergeben.

Nach der "Übergabe" an den Anwalt kommen von diesem dann Schreiben mit Drohung der Weitergabe an den Bundesoberinkassojustizvollzugsaufsichts-Schufa-Schergen, dann kommt die Drohung mit Weitergabe an das päpstliche Femgericht, dann erfolgt "unmittelbar" :scherzkeks: Klage vor dem Bundesoberinkassofemgericht in Buxtehude.

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass ein wie auch immer gearteter Briefwechsel mit Betreibern der Nutzlos-Branche zu nichts führt.
Es ist so ziemlich egal, was man schreibt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html


----------



## wertz (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

So, ich reihe mich dann mal ein.. auch ich habe seit 2006(!!!) ein Problem mit Profiwin. Habe damals aus Angst die 60 Euro bezahlt und sofort mit der Bezahlung auch ein Kündigungsschreiben geschickt, auf das aber nie reagiert wurde. Im November 2007 kam dann wieder die Mahnung, ich solle 60 Euro zahlen. Das habe ich nicht mehr getan. Seitdem gab es Mahnungen, Schreiben vom Inkasso-Büro, Rechtsanwalt... Samstag kam dann ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht. Supi!! Ich hatte mich so darauf verlassen, dass alle immer schreiben, so weit würden die nie gehen. Leider doch!! Aber warum bei mir? Weil ich einmal bezahlt habe? Habe jedenfalls Widerspruch eingelegt, überlege aber gerade ernsthaft, ob ich das Geld ( über 160 Euro) zahlen soll, da ich nicht wirklich Lust aufs Gericht habe und auch nicht noch mehr Kosten auf mich nehmen möchte. Was ratet ihr mir? Muss ich mir nun einen Rechtsanwalt nehmen?


----------



## Teleton (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Mahnbescheid heisst doch noch nix. Spannender ist die Frage , ob nach Widerspruch auch eine Klage kommt. 
Warum Du ?
Bei jemandem der schon mal 60 Euro gezahlt hat würden mir die 23 Euro Gerichtskosten auch locker sitzen, da ich immer noch in der Gewinnzone bleibe.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Teleton schrieb:


> Bei jemandem der schon mal 60 Euro gezahlt hat würden mir die 23 Euro Gerichtskosten auch locker sitzen, da ich immer noch in der Gewinnzone bleibe.


Und bei jemandenm, der schon mal gezahlt hat, nimmt man vermutlich  ein relativ geringes Widerstandspotential an.


----------



## wertz (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Also weiter abwarten? Ganz geheuer ist mir das langsam nicht mehr.... zumal das bei Profiwin ja anscheinend alles mit rechten Dingen zuzugehen scheint!


----------



## Teleton (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Nanana, dieser Behauptung würde ich mich aber nicht anschliessen.
Nur mal so als Beispiel. In der Widerrufsbelehrung heisst es:


> Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt mit der *Kenntnisnahme *der Widerrufsbelehrung bei Abschluss des Vertrages.


Im Gesetz steht aber zum Fristbeginn:





> Die Frist beginnt mit dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem dem Verbraucher eine deutlich gestaltete Belehrung über sein Widerrufsrecht, .... *in Textform mitgeteilt *worden ist.



Zum Begriff Textform dann hier weiterlesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...te-genuegt-nicht-der-textform.html#post161994

und hier zu den Folgen einer fehlerhaften Belehrung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131439


Ob da möglicherweise im Rahmen des Anmeldevorgangs eine weitere gesetzeskonforme Belehrung erteilt wird ist mir natürlich nicht bekannt.


----------



## hking (24 September 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Teleton schrieb:


> Mahnbescheid heisst doch noch nix. Spannender ist die Frage , ob nach Widerspruch auch eine Klage kommt.
> Warum Du ?
> Bei jemandem der schon mal 60 Euro gezahlt hat würden mir die 23 Euro Gerichtskosten auch locker sitzen, da ich immer noch in der Gewinnzone bleibe.



Hallo, ich bins mal wieder,
habe ja schon im Dezember letzten Jahres hier meine Standpunkte zu Profiwin und Justitia Inkasso dargelegt.

Gezahlt habe ich immer noch nix und die wollen nun schon die dreifache Summe.

Mittlerweile kommen alle paar Monate Drohschreiben von der lieben Justitia Inkasso, dass sie meinen Gehalt pfänden wollen.

Lustig, oder!?

Meines erachtens geht das erst, wenn die einen gerichtlichen Titel haben und auf einen Mahnbescheid warte ich immer noch - damit ich dem widersprechen kann.

Und zweitens arbeite ich überhaupt nix, habe also überhaupt keinen Arbeitgeber, bei dem sie was pfänden könnten. 

Viele Grüße
Hartmut


----------



## klipo71e (28 September 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Genügt es denn nicht vor Gericht vorzulegen das ProfiWin verspricht die Benutzer monatlich bei 200 Gewinnspielen MIT IHREN NAMEN !!!ANZUMELDEN!!!. Aber das ist hier nicht der Fall. Ich habe hunderte e-mails von ProfiWin und bei jeder bekomm ich nur das Formular zum anmelden. Schlussendlich muss ich immer selber meine Daten eintragen.


----------



## kiteboarder85 (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Salut Zusammen

Bin gestern auf dieses Forum gestossen.

Bei meiner Freundin sieht es folgendermassen aus:

Vor einigen Jahren hat sie sich versehentlich bei Profiwin angemeldet. Leider erst nach einem Jahr konnte sie sich fristgerecht abmelden. Doch Profiwin liess nicht locker und schickte 3. Zahlungserinnerungen (Weiss nicht mehr genau wann, doch wir haben diese sicher nicht bezahlt).

Vor 10 Tagen erhielt sie einen Brief der Firma Intrum Justitia AG (siehe Anhang). Sie hat diese Rechnung natürlich nicht bezahlt und bis jetzt haben wir noch nichts gehört.

Ich hoffe, es war der letzte Versuch, dieser [.......] Firma, Geld zu erhaschen.

Ich melde mich wieder, falls es was neues gibt.

Gruss


----------



## kiteboarder85 (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo Zusammen

Da bin ich wieder, wie versprochen mit Neuigkeien:

Habe gerade mit der Intrum Justitia AG telefoniert und erklärt, dass meine Freundin sich gemäss AGB Frist von Profiwin abgemeldet hat und wir nun nicht verstehen, weshalb sie dieser Mahnforderungen nachkommen muss.

Der nette Mann am Telefon bestätigte, dass es WIEDER ein Fehler seitens der Profiwin ist und dieser Fall für sie und uns somit abgeschlossen ist!!!! 
:-p :-D !

Hoffe dies bringt Euch weiter

Gruss Kiteboarder85

PS: Benützt die Telefonnummer der Intrum Justita AG gemäss Homepage intrum.ch und nicht die des Schreibens.


----------



## wahlhesse (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo,

kleiner Tipp am Rande: Solche Dinge zusätzlich noch schriftlich absichern, da man Telefonate schlecht als Beweismittel im Falle des Falles nutzen kann.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## eicherpower (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo,
meine Frau hat Heute auch zum 2 o. 3 mal Post von der *Intrum Justitia* bekommen, sie hat sich angeblich im Januar 2006 bem *Deutschen* *Preisausschreiben Service* angemeldet.
Nun fordern die 294,95 €.
Ich habe mit denen telefoniert aber so wirklich was sagen konnte mir die Frau bei Intrum auch nicht, angeblich haben die die IP Adresse, aber naja....
Das schreiben ist auchauf Ihren alten Namen (2 Jahre jetzt verheiratet) und an Ihre alte Adresse gerichtet wo Sie schon 2 Jahre nicht mehr wohnt....

Was kann man tun?

Gruß


----------



## jupp11 (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



eicherpower schrieb:


> angeblich haben die die IP Adresse,


können sie sich über den Kamin hängen
IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



eicherpower schrieb:


> Was kann man tun?
> 
> Gruß




 Tee aufsetzen
 Blumen gießen
 Wellensittich/Katze/Hamster füttern
 Ruhe bewahren
 Die Sitzfläche des Sessels mit dem Allerwertesten beheizen


----------



## eicherpower (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

also so witzig finde ich das nicht, es ist eine Frechheit wenn sich hier manche Leute einen Scherz daraus machen!!!


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Entschuldigung. Das ist aber das einzig sinnvolle, was man mit haltlosen Forderungen machen kann.
Welchen Grund gibt es bitte, sowas ernst zu nehmen?

Wenn ich Dir auf der Strasse begegne, Dich anremple und Dir dann sage: "Mein Name ist Hase vom All-In-Kasper-inkasso, und ich krieg jetzt von Ihnen 500 Euro, einfach so halt..." - na, was würdest Du mir dann sagen?

Du würdest dann sagen: "Du hast wohl ne Meise."

Darauf ich: "nee, hab ich nicht! Ich habe schließlich eine Dienstleistung erbracht. Ich habe Sie gerade angerempelt..."

Würdest Du *das* ernst nehmen?


----------



## bernhard (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Tipp: Noch einmal lesen und nachdenken.


----------



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



eicherpower schrieb:


> also so witzig finde ich das nicht, es ist eine Frechheit wenn sich hier manche Leute einen Scherz daraus machen!!!


Nu bleib mal auf dem Teppich. Er sind die  sinnvollen Ratschläge, die  keine unerlaubte  Rechtsberatung sind.
Wenn dir  dieser Wink mit dem Brückenpfeiler  nicht reicht, geh zur Verbraucherzentrale oder zu einem Anwalt.


----------



## Siggi-51 (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



eicherpower schrieb:


> ,es ist eine Frechheit wenn sich hier manche Leute einen Scherz daraus machen!!!



Lies Dir doch einfach die im vorherigen Posting angegebenen Links durch! Wenn ein Inkassobüro für dubiose Angebote Gelder inkassieren will und als "Beweis" nur einen Papiertiger wie die IP-Adresse hat, kannst Du deren Schreiben wirklich in die Papiertonne werfen oder Dir gewisse Körperteile damit abwischen! Mehr war mit dem ironische Tip von antiscammer nicht gemeint.


----------



## eicherpower (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo zusammen,
ist ja OK, war ja auch nicht ganz so böse gemeint, war nur etwas auf 180 Gestern, also sorry nochmal...


----------



## hking (12 November 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



eicherpower schrieb:


> also so witzig finde ich das nicht, es ist eine Frechheit wenn sich hier manche Leute einen Scherz daraus machen!!!


Das ist doch kein Scherz, es ist seelische Zermürbung und bei einigen klappts, die werden abkassiert und andere haben ein dickes Fell und lachen darüber.
Habe heute erst wieder ein Schreiben von diesem Inkassobüro bekommen - kommt regelmäßig.
Fakt ist, dass die Angst verbreiten und zarte Gemüter daraufhin weich werden und zahlen.
Fakt ist aber auch, daß die auf keinerlei emails zur Klärung des Sachverhaltes antworten. Interessiert die gar nicht, schicken einfach stur weiter ihre Drohungen raus.
Wer Angst hat zahlt - und das ist der Gewinn.
Ich habe mehrfach darum gebeten, dass man endlich einen Prozeß gegen mich eröffnet, damit ich die Sachlage endlich für uns alle eindeutig klarstellen kann.
Unterlagen, Beweise und Zeugen habe ich genug für den Prozeß, eine sehr gute Rechtsschutzversicherung auch und ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, daß ich diesen Prozeß für euch alle gewinnen werde.
Nur, die wollen irgendwie nicht und nur Angst machen gilt einfach nicht.
Haben die etwa Angst? *grins* 

lg
Hartmut.


----------



## hking (13 November 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Was kann man tun?


Brief an Intrium Justitia vom 32,111,08



> Zieht euch warm an Freunde, denn es wird Winter für euch.
> Ihr wolltet den Kampf gegen mich, nun habt ihr ihn, denn ich habe die Nase voll von eueren Drohungen.
> Die wichtigsten Computerzeitschriften und TV-Sender im deutschsprachigen Raum wurden nun von mir über euere "Machenschaften" heute informiert.
> Hatte leider noch nicht die Zeit, diese Information auf alle Magazine wie BUNTE,Goldenes Blatt, BRAVO usw. auszuweiten. Doch dass wird in den nächsten Stunden folgen.
> ...


----------



## hking (13 November 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



hking schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Scherz, es ist seelische Zermürbung und bei einigen klappts, die werden abkassiert und andere haben ein dickes Fell und lachen darüber.
> Hartmut.


Ich suche immer noch Profiwin- bzw. Gewinnspiel24.de- oder Justitia-Inkasso-Geschädigte, die den Mut haben, bei einer Gerichtsverhandlung auszusagen und ihre persönlichen Erfahrungen darzulegen.
Keiner muß Angst haben, wenn er wahrheitsgemäß alles berichtet und jeder, der sich meldet, hilft mit, dem internationalen Internetbetrug ein Ende zu setzen.
Bei Interesse bitte hier posten und ich werde euch kontaktieren, denn wenn ich meine email-addi hier bekannt gebe, dann werden mich wohl unseren Gegner mit Spams überflutet, um mich "still" zu legen.
Habt keine Angst, ich bin bei Euch und ziehe das für alle durch.
lg
Hartmut


----------



## hking (13 November 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



hking schrieb:


> Was kann ich tun?


Bookmark zu diesem Artikel in allen wichtigen social Netwotk gesetzt.

Merkt ihr, liebe Inkasso-Eintreiber, dass der Boden langsam ziemlich eng wird für euch?
Ich kann euch einen guten Rat geben: Für die nächste Marsexpedition 2022 werden noch ein paar Leute gesucht. Meldet euch doch einfach an und ihr habt ein Monopol auf das Mars-Inkasso. :sun:


----------



## hking (13 November 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Teleton schrieb:


> Mahnbescheid heisst doch noch nix. Spannender ist die Frage , ob nach Widerspruch auch eine Klage kommt.
> Warum Du ?
> Bei jemandem der schon mal 60 Euro gezahlt hat würden mir die 23 Euro Gerichtskosten auch locker sitzen, da ich immer noch in der Gewinnzone bleibe.



Hier geht es leider nicht um Gewinnzonen hin und her.
Hier geht es schlicht weg um "Abzocke".

Hier die mail, die ich gerade an Justitia gesendet habe und ich bitte weiter um Euere Unterstützung bei einem Prozeß, den ich gerne gegen diese Abzocker anstreben möchte. Keine Angst, euch kann nichts passieren, denn ich brauche euch nur als Geschädigte oder als Zeugen. Zahlen tut der Gegner.

Hier noch einmal meine mail, die ich gerade an das Inkasso-Institiut gesendent habe:

Hallo, liebe Freunde
angesichts euer Nichtbeachtung meiner emails zur Klarstellung der Sachlage habt ihr von mir nun eine kostenlose PR bekommen.
Den ersten Teil davon könnt ihr in dem Forum "Computerbetrug" lesen, weitere Notizen zu euch gibt es dannn noch in den bekannten "Social Bookmarks" und einigen namhaften und bekannte deutschen TV-Sendern und Magazinen. Die werden sich wohl auch bald bei euch melden mit der bitte um einen Kommentar.

Ihr wolltet Krieg mit mir? Nun habt ihr ihn.

Der Krieg kann nur durch eine Gerichtsverhandlung beendet werden in der ich meine ganzen Zeugen und Beweise präsentieren werde oder durch eine öffentliche Entschuldigung  euererseits im Forum "Computerbetrug".
Seit ihr bereit, euch dort öffentlich bei allen Geschädigten von Gewinn24 bzw. Profiwin zu entschuldigen und ihnen zuzusichern, dass keine weiteren Belästigungen und Terrorschreiben erfolgen werden, dann bin ich auch bereit, meine weltweite Aktion gegen euch einschlafen zu lassen.

Macht ihr das nicht, dann werden wir sehen, wer der Stärkere ist und ihr solltet euch wohl langsam einen neuen Namen ausdenken, denn unter "Intrium Justitia" werdet ihr in Zukunft kein Land mehr gewinnen, dafür werde ich sorgen.
Wenig freundliche Grüße
[ edit ]


----------



## hking (13 November 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



hking schrieb:


> Hier geht es schlicht weg um "Abzocke".



Ein paar Tipps für euch:
Habt ihr euch wirklich dort angemeldet?
Habt ihr gesehen und gelesen, dass diese Anmeldung für mindestens 24 Monate gilt?
Hat man euch danach schriftlich über euer Widerrufsrecht informiert?
Email oder Schreiben aufheben währe von Vorteil. Doch es hat keine schriftlichen Informationen über das Widerrufsrecht gegeben.
Damit seit ihr schon raus aus einem eventuellen Vertrag. und müsst nichts bezahlen. Denn nach deutschem Gesetz gilt, wenn man euch nicht über das Widerrufsrecht schriftlich informiert hat, dann ist der ganze Vertrag rechtsungültig.
Habt ihr euch einmal die Liste der Gewinnspiele angeschaut, bei denen ihr angeblich angemeldet seit (200). Macht einfach einen Versuch, sucht euch wahllos 3-4 Gewinnspiele heraus und meldet euch dort separat und exclusiv noch einmal an.
Funktioniert das - wie bei mir- dann hat Profiwin den Vertrag mit euch nicht erfüllt. Denn bei jedem Gewinnspiel darf man sich nur einmal anmelden.
Bekommt ihr also eine separate Bestätigung für euere Teilnahme an einem Gewinnspiel, obwohl ihr für diesen Eintrag schon bezahlt habt, dann habt ihr die Bestätigung, dass ihr um eueren Jahresbeitrag betrogen wurdet.
Das Gros der Gewinnspiele verbietet grundsätzlich Massenanmeldungen, denn Sinn des Ganzen ist nicht, euch einen Gewinn zu versprechen, sondern nur euere Adresse für Spam-Werbung zu erhalten und dafür müsst ihr bei den Gewinnspielen auch das entsprechende Feld anklicken.
Das geht wiederum nur durch euere persönliche Zustimmung, die ein Massenversender nicht allgemein geben kann und darf.
Wenn du selbst an einem Gewinnspiel teilnimmst und dabei anklickst, dass man dich mit Spammais zumüllen darf und auch am Telefon mit Werbeanrufen belästigen darf, dann bist du selbst schuld daran.
Über eine Massenanmeldung kann man jedoch nicht von deinem Einverständnis ausgehen und alles ist damit wiederum rechtswidrig.

Haben wir nun noch immer Probleme mit einem Prozeß gegen Profiwin, Gewinn24 oder Intrium Justutia?
Wenn die uns weiter belästigen, dann werden wir die verklagen und nicht umgekehrt.l
Lasst euch keine Angst machen Jungs und Mädels, denn das Recht ist auf unserer Seite und ich trete denen in den AR....
lg
Hartmut


----------



## blowfish (13 November 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

So HKing
jetzt hast du dir die ganze nacht die Wut aus dem Bauch geschrieben, jetzt könntest du ja mal anfangen die vorher gehenden Beiträge zu lesen.
Die Sache geht nicht erst seit gestern und auf die Idee die Presse und das Fernsehen zu verständigen sind andere auch schon gekommen. Wenn du einige Beiträge mit deinen Namen unterschreibst, ist das ja für die Nutzlosbranche ganz gut. Die lesen nämlich mit. Aber ich denke mal das da ein Mod editieren wird.
Die Möglichkeit einer Anzeige haben andere auch schon genutzt, aber jeder klagt halt für sich. Das geht nicht anders und dass da jemand als Zeuge bei einen anderen Aussagen muss/soll ist in solchen Zivilprozessen auch nicht nötig, weil die sich halt einfach so die Sache annehmen.
Wenn es denn überhaupt so weit kommen sollte.
Bisher wohl zwei mal passiert.


----------



## dansch (26 November 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



hking schrieb:


> Brief an Intrium Justitia vom 32,111,08


ich finde es sinnlos,solche briefe an die Inkasso zu schicken,zumale sie nur die forderung von prowin erhalten und nicht,ob es berechtigt ist oder nicht!
es wäre eher wichtig,abzuwarten was weiter passiert!
bei der firma profwin kam es noch nie zu einem prozeß! also jedes schreiben von denen und der inkasso und der anwaltschaft von profiwin gleich in den müll werfen!
interessant wird es, falls es doch zu einem gerichtlichen prozeß kommen sollte, doch da kann man auch ein häkchen machen,das die forderungen nicht gerechtfertigt sind!profiwin wird sich sputn,irgendwelche gelder und geldbußen zu bezahlen!
die können nur forderungen schreiben,und denen ist womöglich nicht bewußt,das sie selbst ihre vertragsbedingungen nicht einhalten können,was mehr als unseriös ist
Tipp:
falls jemand doch die 60€ bezahlt haben sollte,kann sein geld zurückfordern,die haben doch ne geldrückgarantie angeboten,also müssen die auch für unzufriedenheit des "kunden" und nichterfüllung der bedingungen einhalten,ansonsten verklagen der firma,wegen nichteinhaltung des vertrages!

eigentlich wär das wirklich mal interessant,wenn profiwin mehrere klagen am hals hätte!
ich wär auch voll dabei,weil es mir genauso geht,wie euch allen hier!hab erst gestern wieder die 4.mahnung und das nach nen halben jahr erhalten!
und ich habe mir aber eins vorgenommen,nichts mehr an denen zu schreiben,sondern nur noch belächeln!denn wer viel schreibt,und sich rechtfertigt kann im schlimmsten fall unrecht erzielen!

also lieber im forum diskutieren und zusammenhalten als dieser sch...verf...firma zu schreiben!


----------



## ingo21 (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hallo ihrs,
mir geht profiwin auch seit nunmehr eineinhalb jahren auf den Zeiger, ihr anhängsel intrumjustitia hat mich mittlerweile auch mit der dritten oder vierten zahlungsaufforderung belästigt.

das neueste schreiben kommt nun von 
ADIUVO rechtsanwälte [...]
Postfach 330127 Düsseldorf [noparse]http://www.adiuvomahn.eu[/noparse]
"In Sachen: Intrum Justitia Debt Finance AG Alpenstr.2 CH 6300 ZUG gegen  (mich)
Forderung: Rechnung aus Dienstleistungsvertrag vom 02.05.2008#
von PROFIWIN GmbH Zeppelinring18 15749 Mittenwalde"#
"Sehr geehrter Herr (ich) bezugnehmend auf Ihren neuerlichen Einwand teilen wir ihnen mit, dass wir voll inhaltlich auf den bisherigen Schriftwechsel beziehen und unseren Ausführungen nichts mehr hinzuzufügen haben.
Unsere Auftraggeberin ist nicht bereit, eine weitere Verzögerung der obigen ANgelegenheit hinzunehmen und wir erwarten den ausgleich der gemäß beiligender Forderungsaufstellung ausgewiesenen Gesamtforderung bis zum 31.12.2008.
Sollte die o.g.Frist fruchtlos verstreichen, werden wir das Verfahren ohne weitere Ankündigung fortsetzen. Ihre Rechtsauffassung müsste dann gerichtlich geklärt werden."

zur Lage:
ich habe einige Monate 6 Euro abgebucht bekommen, diese Abbuchungen dann widerrufen (wegen nichtnutzung, nichtteilnahme) und wurde dann (von Profiwin) darauf hingewiesen, dass der Vertrag 2 Jahre mindestlaufzeit hat.

ich hab den Doedels geschrieben, sie sollen mir einen schriftlichen Wisch schicken, auf dem mein Vertragsverhältnis als gekündigt zum--...- beschrieben wird. hab ich nicht erhalten. also auch nix mehr bezahlt.

die intrum abzocker wollen zu den 50euro von Profiwin noch insgesamt 78 Euro für Ihre Bemühungen.

ich werd erstmal nix mehr machen.

gemacht habe ich:

Anfrage ans zuständige Finanzamt (Berlin, Mittenwalde/Strafabteilung)
ob solche Dienstleistungen wie Profiwin sie angeblich leistet, nicht umsatzsteuerpflichtig sind, da mir intrum 
freundlicherweise bescheinigt hat, dass in den 
forderungen 00% gesetzliche Umsatzsteuer enthalten sind.
da warte ich noch auf antwort.
wäre doch ganz nett, wenn meine Freunde von PROFIWIN Besuch erhalten würden, Ihre gesamten Unterlagen offenbaren und auf alle Dienstleistungsverträge die fällige Umsatzsteuer nachzahlen müsste.

die [.......] wollen wirklich krieg, wenn einer von euch wirklich kämpfen will, ich bin dabei.

mit gruss ingo

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## mr_martini (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo,
habe nun geraume Zeit hier mitgelesen, und es war auch immer einigemassen beruhigend was hier geschildert wurde, bis ... ja bis letzten Samstag, da kam nämlich ein gerichtlicher Vollstreckungsbescheid.

Wen´s genauer intressiert kann http://board.gulli.com/thread/1294446-profiwin----bsartige-abzocke/ hier die ganze Story nachlesen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ich sehe nichts, was da steht, was jemanden beunruhigen sollte, der sich hier aus den Grundsatztexten das herausliest, was er braucht. Du musst zum Anwalt, das ist Dir ja wohl klar. Insofern nehme ich an, dass Du hier auch keine Beratung suchst, die wir Dir nicht geben könnten...

(wer nicht in den Gulli fassen möchte: Der Betroffene bekam einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, reagierte nicht und bekam daraufhin einen Vollstreckungsbescheid vom Herr FB von Profiwin)

PS: _Auch wenn ich neulich sogar diese Gulliseite in einem PC-Magazin gesehen habe und dort auf die tollen Insiderinfos hingewiesen wurde, die es da gibt: Eine Verlinkung dorthin halte ich wegen der unklaren Besitzverhältnisse dort für unappetitlich_


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Um es genauer zu sagen, was Aka hiermit meint





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> _Gulliseite_


ist der Hinweis auf Mr_Martins Geschichte im Gulli-Board, dass immerhin niemand geringerem als dem vermeintlichen Wiener Macher von mega-downloads gehört. Solche Seiten werden hier nicht empfohlen.


----------



## mr_martini (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hmm, 
ok ich wusst ja nicht das das G:B so nen schlechten Ruf hat bzw. selbst zu ner Abzockerseite gehört.Ich wollte halt nur nicht die ganze Story hier nochmal ausbreiten.

zurück zum Thema

@Aka Aka
Du hast sicherlich auch gelesen, das ich nicht rechtzeitig auf den Mahnbescheid reagieren konnte, da dieser ja gar nicht an meine Adresse zugestellt wurde.
Das nur nochmal zur Sache.
Ich habe morgen früh einen Termin auf dem Amtsgericht bei einem Urkundsbeamten, der dem Vollstreckungsbescheid einen förmlichlichen Einspruch erheben wird (so stell ich mir das zumindest jetzt mal vor).
Meinst du wirklich ich brauch nen Anwalt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Lies mal hier
Mahnverfahren - Vollstreckungsbescheid - Widerspruch -


> Um nämlich eine Wiedereinsetzung in der vorigen                 Stand zu erreichen, müssen Sie nachweisen, dass Sie nicht                 schuldhaft versäumt haben, von Ihrem Mahnbescheid Kenntnis zu                 erhalten. "Habe ich nicht erhalten", genügt den Gerichten so gut wie nie
> (...)Aber auch wenn                 Ihnen ein Vollstreckungsbescheid bekannt gemacht wurde, gibt es                 immer noch Möglichkeiten, gegen den Anspruch Ihres Gläubigers                 rechtlich vorzugehen und die Angelegenheit in gerichtliches                 Überprüfungsverfahren münden zu lassen.



Ich weiß nicht, ob es jetzt überhaupt noch eine andere Möglichkeit gibt, als dieses "gerichtliche Überprüfungsverfahren". Auch weiß ich nicht, ob Du einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid widersprochen _hättest_ (ich nehme es aber mal an). Dieser Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid hätte als Aussage ja bedeutet "Nöö, die haben keinen Anspruch gegen mich, den sie gerichtlich durchsetzen könnten" (bzw. wäre noch denkbar "Die haben zwar womöglich einen durchsetzbaren Anspruch, aber die werden schon nicht vor Gericht gehen").


Wenn es so wäre, dass dies nun zwangsläufig vor Gericht geht, dann solltest Du Dir sehr genau überlegen, ob Du das alleine machen willst oder nicht. Ich würde mir dazu einen Anwalt nehmen. Der müsste sich dann anschauen, was Du der Gegenseite bisher bereits mitgeteilt hast und worauf diese sich stützen kann. 


[Duftspray]


			
				aus dem Gulli schrieb:
			
		

> Leider habe ich den Mahnbescheid schon bekommen, leider nicht rechtzeitig (wegen der falschen adresse).
> Bin dann zur Polizei und die sagten ich soll mir keine Gedanken machen


[/Duftspray]
Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Du hattest den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid in Händen und bist zur Polizei gegangen und die haben gesagt "das passt schon"? Tja. Polizisten und Betroffene von Abofallen und Nutzlosanbietern haben eines gemeinsam: Schweigen ist Gold...


----------



## mr_martini (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...<schnipp>Tja. Polizisten und Betroffene von Abofallen und Nutzlosanbietern haben eines gemeinsam: Schweigen ist Gold...


 
Weiß nicht genau was du damit sagen willst, ich jedoch hatte den Mahnbescheid erst in Händen als die Wiederspruchsfrist schon abgelaufen war...wusst mir halt nicht anders zu helfen als zur polizei zu gehn!

Meine fragen belaufen sich dahin.

wie kann so eine vorläufige vollstreckung aussehen (gerichtsvollzieher,lohnpfändung)

Wie weit kann der Urkundsbeamte die wohl augenscheinige nicht berechtigeten Forderungen dem mahnenden Gericht klarmachen?

Lässt dich das mahnende Gericht überhaupt darauf ein, oder herrschht da der sture Amtsschimmel.

Denn eins ist ja wohl klar.....sollte das vor gericht gehen, haben die gar nichts gegen mich in der hand....ein Vertrag ist nämlich niemals zustande gekommen.

Bedanke mich trotzdem mal für die Hilfestellungen, morgen weiß ich mehr.


----------



## wahlhesse (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommt man per Postzustellungsurkunde, deswegen ist die Aussage, dass man ihn erst nach der Widerspruchsfrist in die Hände bekommen hat, etwas grenzwertig.

Für weitere Hilfe kann Dir jetzt nur noch ein Rechtsanwalt zur Seite stehen. Hier kann und darf Dir auch keiner mehr helfen, auch aufgrund des gültigen Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetzes.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Acronis (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



> Einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommt man per Postzustellungsurkunde


 
wenn es den mahnbescheid überhaupt gibt


----------



## mr_martini (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Acronis schrieb:


> wenn es den mahnbescheid überhaupt gibt


 
wie soll ich denn das verstehen??


----------



## spacereiner (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Also wenn ich ehrlich bin kann ich mir das irgendwie auch nicht vorstellen
Nutzlosanbieter und Mahnbescheid:-?

Schon merkwürdig
Scann den Brief doch mal ein,mach Deine Daten unkenntlich und lade es irgendwo hoch


----------



## webwatcher (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Scann den Brief doch mal ein,mach Deine Daten unkenntlich und lade es irgendwo hoch


Da er es als User noch nicht in ein Posting reinhängen kann, sollte  er direkt per
Email an einen der Forenbetreiber senden. Daten stehen im Impressum
Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Impressum

An diesem Mahnbescheid sind wir alle sehr interessiert...


----------



## mr_martini (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



webwatcher schrieb:


> An diesem Mahnbescheid sind wir alle sehr interessiert...


 
na ok....mir wird hier wohl nicht geglaubt.

habs abfotografiert und dir per pn geschickt.


----------



## Teleton (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ein alter juristischer Grundsatz lautet: Frist verrissen, fast verschissen.

Was da bei der Zustellung schief gegangen ist kann nur Mr_martini erklären.
Möglicherweise liegt eine Ersatzzustellung vor an z.B. Eltern, ehemalige WG-Genossen, Geschwister,Vermieter?. Die Zustelladresse scheint ihm ja irgendwie bekannt zu sein.

Du solltest auf jeden Fall anwaltliche Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen, da Du wegen der geplatzten Frist zum Widerruf Probleme mit vorläufiger Vollstreckungbarkeit hast. Ausserdem kommt es, wenn Du Einspruch eingelegt hast auf jeden Fall zu einem Gerichtsverfahren (zur Beruhigung für Mitleser:Im Mahnbescheidsverfahren bei fristgerechtem Widerspruch nicht zwingend, beim Einspruch nach verpatzter Widerrufsfrist wird jedoch automatisch an das Streitgericht abgegeben). In einem Zivilgerichtsverfahren ohne Anwalt anzutreten ist sparen am falschen Ende. Wenn Du gewinnst, bekommst Du die Kosten erstattet. Wenn Du unterliegst, machen die paar Kröten für Deinen Anwalt den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett.


----------



## G.day (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo Leute,
ich hab mal Post bekommen von Profiwin obwohl ich mich dorten nicht angemeldet habe, die haben meine Adresse ip und email adresse alles gehabt... nun paar monate darauf kam vom inkasso büro ein brief.... justitia oder wie die heißen habe die tipps im Forum gelesen und habe nicht geantwortet... nun kam jetzt ein brief von ADIUVO Rechtsanwälte... ich hab die forderung immernoch nicht bezahlt bla bla.. das übliche hal... ist das schon der gerichtliche mahnbescheid bei den ich Wiedespruch einlegen muss??? wäre nett wenn das mir einer sagen könnte weil dann würde ich sofort Wiederspruch einlegen ... ich bin grade 19 Jahre alt und habe noch nie so einen Brief gesehen der einen gerichtliches mahnbescheid ähnelt gesehen ... wenn ich wiederspruch einlegen muss wäre es net wenn mir einer einen musterbrief postet indem ich nur meine daten eingeben muss ...
Danke für eure Mithilfe

euer mario


----------



## webwatcher (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



G.day schrieb:


> ... ist das schon der gerichtliche mahnbescheid bei den ich Wiedespruch einlegen muss???


Wie der Name sagt, der käme  vom Gericht nicht vom Nutzlosseitenbetreiber und so sieht er aus:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
Gesehen haben den bisher nur extrem wenige, die von Nutzloseitensanbietern belästigt wurden/werden.


----------



## G.day (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ok danke für die schnelle antwort....was soll ich jetzt machen ... noch warten bis der mahnbescheid kommt?? 

mfg mario


----------



## webwatcher (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



G.day schrieb:


> ...was soll ich jetzt machen ...


Ob es Sinn macht Brieffreundschaften zu pflegen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


G.day schrieb:


> ... noch warten bis der mahnbescheid kommt??


Eine Möglichkeit. Wird sicher etwas länger dauern. Wie lange, kann man schlecht schätzen,
 da es so wenige gibt. In Grunde gar keine...


----------



## ingo21 (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ob es Sinn macht Brieffreundschaften zu pflegen:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
> 
> ...



stimmt so nicht, die haben mir gestern einen mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht berlin zugestellt;
dem habe ich widersprochen, allerdings ohne Anwalt.
mal sehn was wann noch geschieht.
weiss hier jemand ob ein (von Profiwin) behaupteter Mitgliedsstand von ca. 2300 Leuten ausreicht um eine Umsatssteuerpflicht für Dienstleistungen zu begründen?
(2300x 60/anno=138.000 Euro Jahresumsatz nur für 
die monatlichen Dinge, die die Herrschaften mit IntrumJusticia /oder freiwillig eintreiben.

gruss
ein geschädigter


----------



## webwatcher (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



ingo21 schrieb:


> die haben mir gestern einen mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht berlin zugestellt;
> dem habe ich widersprochen, allerdings ohne Anwalt.r


um das Kreuzchen zu setzen braucht man auch  keinen  Anwalt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
Ist schon sehr ungewöhnlich in diesem Bereich


----------



## Leipzickerin (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo zusammen!

Also, nach mehreren Mahnungen, Schreiben vom Anwalt, ist heute der Mahnbescheid von der INTRUM JUSTITIA DEBT FINANCE AG bei mir angekommen.
Ich mache mir deswegen keine Sorgen, verwundert hat mich das auf der Förmlichen Zustellung kein Zustelldatum und Unterschrift drauf war. Naja, den Widerspruch stecke ich mal lieber gleich Morgen in den Kasten, da ich ja kein Nachweis habe wann der Brief zugestellt wurde.
Beim lesen bin ich auf das Antragsdatum gestossen (22/1/09) wie soll man im Fall der Fälle (14 Tage Widerrufsrecht abgelaufen) erklären das die Post von Berlin zu mir über 7 Tage brauchte? 
Wie gesagt, Sorgen mache ich mir keine, aber so ein ungutes Gefühl bleibt dann doch! Ich werde mich dann sicher nochmal melden wenn nach dem Mahnbescheid die nächste Runde eingeläutet wird oder aber nix weiter passiert!

LG


----------



## webwatcher (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Für die Mitlesenden:

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## blowfish (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Leipzickerin schrieb:


> Also, nach mehreren Mahnungen, Schreiben vom Anwalt, ist heute der Mahnbescheid von der INTRUM JUSTITIA DEBT FINANCE AG bei mir angekommen.



Und das soll ein echter gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid sein? Meines Wissen nach kommen solche *ausschließlich* von einem Gericht und müssen dann auch dorthin zurückgeschickt werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Leipzickerin schrieb:


> ist heute der Mahnbescheid von der INTRUM JUSTITIA DEBT FINANCE AG bei mir angekommen.


Sieht der so aus? > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

ansonsten   ist das kein *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid, sondern eine stinknormale Mahnung


----------



## Leipzickerin (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

@Captain Picard und blowfish

ja, der sieht genauso aus, links oben steht:
Amtsgericht Wedding
Zentrales Mahngericht

13343 Berlin

Neben der Adresse steht bei uns aber nicht: ''Sie werden als Gesamtschuldner in Anspruch genommen mit'', der Platz ist leer. Ansonsten sind genau die gleichen Kosten unten aufgeführt und Rechts stehen die Haupt- und Nebenforderungen.

Antragsteller ist INTRUM JUSTITIA...
gesetzlich vertreten durch: Vorstand[ edit] .

Für mich ist es genau so ein Mahnbescheid wie abgebildet, was auch immer das jetzt für mich heißt.
Wie gesagt, der Widerspruch geht morgen in den Kasten, denn wir haben keine Dienstleistung von dieser Firma angefordert.
Ich tippe mal das es nicht lange dauern wird bis eine Reaktion kommt. Denn diese Firma beschäftigt sich mit uns gerade mal seit August 08.

Ich dachte auch das nach den Mahnungen, Inkasso-, Anwaltsschreiben Schluß ist, aber wir werden sehen wie es weiter geht.

Vorerst vielen Dank fürs mitlesen, vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere Betroffene.

LG


----------



## pafiro (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

na ja, lese mal die vorherige seite, wir haben alle mitgemacht, und es geht zwar weiter, aber keine angst, es dauert nicht mehr lang, und hören sie auf, oder geben sie endlich auf! nicht zahlen!!


----------



## dansch (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

das find ich ja mal richtig geile idee!super,weiter so



> Wenn Sie als Empfänger einem gerichtlichen(!) Mahnbescheid nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen widersprochen haben, kann der Gläubiger vor Gericht einen Vollstreckungsbescheid gegen Sie beantragen. Der wird vom Gericht erlassen und Ihnen übermittelt. Wenn Sie jetzt zum zweiten Mal keinen Einspruch einlegen, wird der Vollstreckungsbescheid rechtskräftig. Dann könnte zum Beispiel gepfändet werden.


----------



## bethke63 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Welch Möglichkeit gibt es da wieder raus zu kommen? Ich lese zwar immer die Beschwerden, aber keinen Weg wie man das beenden kann. Es reicht mir schon das ich dadurch meine eMail zerschossen habe - bekomme ständig Müll seit dem ich diesen Blödsinn bekommen habe. Ja, außer den Mahnungen und intrum justitia. Währe super da einen Endgültigen Weg zu finden das zu evtl. gemeinsam zu beenden....

Gruß Werner


----------



## Reducal (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



bethke63 schrieb:


> Welch Möglichkeit gibt es da wieder raus zu kommen? Ich lese zwar immer die Beschwerden, aber keinen Weg wie man das beenden kann.


Hier im Forum wirst du nicht den erhofften Hinweis bekommen, da das verbotene Rechtsberatung wäre.



bethke63 schrieb:


> ...bekomme ständig Müll seit dem ich diesen Blödsinn bekommen habe.


Na, das ist doch die bestellte Leistung, was erwartest du?



bethke63 schrieb:


> ...das zu evtl. gemeinsam zu beenden....


Gibts nicht! Da musst du leider allein durch! Allerdings kann man selbst auf der Seite von Profiwin auch kündigen.


----------



## bethke63 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ja, sicher ist man da selber Schuld:wall: - wenn man die AGB´s nicht sauber liest. Nur ganz ehrlich wenn ich das hier auch nochmals erkläre, wie ich es dazu gekommen ist, kann man es besser nachvollziehen. Ursprünglich hatte ich ein ganz anderes Gewinnspiel ausgefüllt und bekam (so kann ich es nachvollziehen) den profwinn Link. Genau das ist der Hacken - im Glauben das ich immer noch das "Andere" Gewinnspiel ausfülle - komme ich automatisch auf profwinn. Das habe ich erst dann bemerkt, als ich die Bestätigungs Mail erhalten habe. Da ich aber nicht "Bewusst" teilgenommen habe, ignorierte ich diese Mail und habe nicht darauf geantwortet womit ich die 14 Tage Frist versäumt habe - bis die Mahnungen gekommen sind ... Pech oder gibt es doch einen Ausweg??


----------



## Reducal (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Wie, Pech gehabt? Bist du dir sicher, dass du mit denen überhaupt einen Vertrag hast? Eine Forderung ist nur dann gültig, wenn auch der Vertrag Gültigkeit besitzt.

Übrigens, in den vielen Einträgen hier zeigt sich die Tendenz, dass nach dem Mahngeblubber aus KW und später von der Intrum weiter nichts kommt. Wozu dann überhaupt aufregen und irgendwas unternehmen wollen?


----------



## bethke63 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Das stimmt! Ich habe nichts bewusstes gemacht außer dieses Apple Airbooks-Gewinnspiel. Nicht bewusst bin ich auf einer Seite gegangen - die sich Profwin nennt. Ok, dann warte ich einfach ab bis sich das Amtsgericht meldet. Im übrigen läuft das schon ein ganzes Jahr. Wenn ich Strom, Handy oder der gleichen nicht rechtzeitig bezahle, dann kommt sehr schnell was sich Amtsgericht nennt. Schon komisch das es so was geben muss... Habe das Appel Gewinnspiel von meiner Frau per Mail bekommen, sie bekam nix von   Profwin - noch dazu halte ich grundsätzlich nix von Gewinnspielen. Vor allem weil einem die Mailbox versaut wird. Dachte nur "ok, meine Frau hatte da kein Problem" machte ich ein Auge zu... (ein Auge zu viel) >> nie wieder ein Quiz oder Gewinnspiel nix mehr ....:bash: Besitzt -oder ist so was wie ich es beschrieben habe eine "Gültigkeit??"


----------



## dansch (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

also ich hab jetz mein anwalt eingeschalten,nachdem das von inkasso kam!meine anwältin selbst sagte,das das alles sehr schwammig ist!und komisch,gestern kam eine kopie,das ich nur noch 60€ bezahlen muß,statt 125€.
und dann kam ja heut auch noch eine schöne spammail von gewinn24.de bei mir ins postfach,obwohl die ein jahr nix von sich hören lassen(weder eine gewinnübersicht noch eine bestätigungsmail erhalten)
ich warte nun was weiter passiert!
ich könnte eig.profiwin  die anwaltskosten stellen,schließlich zwingen die ja uns am ende noch ein anwalt zu finanzieren,und eindeutig ist,das die eh [......] machen.
wär ja ein versuch werd,zumal man ja auch parallel noch eine anzeige wegen betrug und irreführung  bei polizei machen kann.
hat denn da jemand mal die erfahrungen gemacht?

ich werd euch weiter informieren,wenn ich weiter gekommen bin.
:tach: versprochen​


----------



## ptown67 (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hallo leute,

als erstes mal vielen dank an alle die sich an diesem thema beteiligt haben, denn ich habe mir den thread komplett durchgelesen und bin doch schon sehr erstaunt was hier "gespielt" wird. zum glück konnte ich dieses forum durch einfaches eintippen von "profiwin" in google auffinden.

ich habe das selbe problem und werde von profiwin regelrecht belästigt. ich soll mich bei irgendwas angemeldet haben, wobei ich mir 100% sicher bin, dass dies nicht der fall war. noch dazu soll ich das ganze bezahlen (sind inzwischen 151,80€). das ganze geht jetzt schon monate mit profiwin, deren inkasso (stammt glaub ich sogar aus dem selben haus) und heute kam von "adiuvo rechtsanwälte" ein schreiben, in dem man mir droht mich wegen betruges anzuzeigen.

ich habe niemanden betrogen! ich kenne profiwin gar nicht. die tauchten plötzlich in meinem leben auf und fordern andauernd geld von mir und schicken mir "drohbriefe". habe natürlich nie was bezahlt. vor allem kann ich ja auch nichts bezahlen, wofür ich auch keinerlei leistungen erhalte. hin und wieder kommt eine email, von wegen die hätten mich hier und dort bei gewinnspielen angemeldet. was für gewinnspiele. wo genau? und wo sind dann die gewinne (und wenn könnten sie die behalten)? ich gehe davon aus, dass es überhaupt gar keine gewinne gibt.

ich habe keine angst davor wenn es tatsächlich zu einem gerichtsstreit kommt. ich habe nichts getan. meiner meinung nach ist das ein böses abgekatertes spielchen, denn man sieht allein an diesem thread wieviele leute der tollen firma profiwin zum opfer werden (bzw. sie versuchen es). ich vermute, dass sich da ein paar spezielisten zusammengesetzt haben, um an das große geld (unseres) zu kommen, ohne dabei einen finger rühren zu müssen, da sie die abzocke durch eine website oder ähnliches automatisieren.

es wird höchste zeit, dass die staatsanwaltschaft gegen die vor geht!

gruß
mario


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Leider interessiert das einen durchschnittlichen deutschen Staatsanwalt regelmäßig nicht die Bohne. Deutschland ist ein ideales Pflaster für Wirtschaftskriminalität, besonders im Bereich Telekommunikation und Internet.
Aufgrund des organisierten Desinteresses der Justiz beginnt daher der banden- und gewerbsmäßige Betrug in Deutschland zum Gewohnheitsrecht zu mutieren.
In den USA werden bei derartigen Betrugsdelikten mehrjährige Gefängnisstrafen sowie Strafzahlungen im 6- bis 7-stelligen Dollarbereich verhängt.
Bei uns gibt es mit sehr viel Pech eine Bewährungsstrafe, oft aber einen windigen Vergleich gegen Zahlung einer relativ geringen Summe.


----------



## webwatcher (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Die einzige "Waffe" , die ein Normalverbraucher  hat, ist sich taub und stur zu stellen und nicht zu bezahlen. 
Im Zivilprozess müssen nämlich die Betreiber die Hosen runterlassen und   in den 
vier Fällen, wo sie in über drei Jahren  es versucht haben,  standen sie am Ende ganz nackt da.
 Würden sich alle User so verweigern, wäre das "Geschäftsmodell"  schnell am Ende.
 Leider sorgen Angst, Unwissenheit  und Unerfahrenheit nach wie vor für prall gefüllte  Konten der Nutzlosbetreiber.


----------



## ptown67 (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Die einzige "Waffe" , die ein Normalverbraucher  hat, ist sich taub und stur zu stellen und nicht zu bezahlen.
> Im Zivilprozess müssen nämlich die Betreiber die Hosen runterlassen und   in den
> vier Fällen, wo sie in über drei Jahren  es versucht haben,  standen sie am Ende ganz nackt da.
> Würden sich alle User so verweigern, wäre das "Geschäftsmodell"  schnell am Ende.
> Leider sorgen Angst, Unwissenheit  und Unerfahrenheit nach wie vor für prall gefüllte  Konten der Nutzlosbetreiber.



ja, genau davon gehe ich ebenfalls aus. und deswegen bekommen die keinen cent von mir. schon gar nich für einen üblen service der mir sozusagen "untergejubelt" wird. die können doch eh nichts machen, denn die wissen genau so gut wie ich, dass ich niemanden betrogen habe. wer der eigentliche [ edit]  ist, ist doch ganz klar: DIE BETREIBER VON PROFIWIN. es ist nämlich sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass zufälligerweise die ganzen leute in diesem thread hier das selbe alarmieren und die schuldigen die verbraucher sind. profiwin ist doch nur mies drauf, weil die auf ehrliche art nur sehr wenige kunden an land zieht. und deswegen versuchen die uns allen hier ihren schmuddelservice aufzuzwingen.

mal so ganz nebenbei: hat eigentlich schon irgendjemand von euch was gewonnen?

leute hört auf das zu bezahlen! wer weiss, die liegen mit nem glas champagner in der hand im whirlpool und lachen über uns... aber ohne mich!!!


----------



## icyice (5 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

sers! wohne im noren deutschlands und habe gestern das inkassoschreiben von dem inkassobüro iustutia oder wiendie auch heißen bekommen. ich solle 201,71 bezahlen.

habe damals als ich die erste rechnung von denen erhalten hab denen zurück geschrieben wegen irreführung etc das ich das ganze halt nicht bezahle zudem es garnicht zu einem rechtmäßigenvertrag gekommen ist und so weiter. war n musterschreiben was ich für mich noch extra dann fertig gemacht hab.

jetzt frag ich mich wie weit die gehen, bzw was ich tuen muss damit mir nichts passiert. ^muss ich dem inkassobüro jetzt antworten oder erst dem gericht? wie weit gehen die? 

sollte ich mir eine rechtschutzversicherung besorgen ?

lieben gruß!


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Von der Intrum kommen 2-3 Schreiben. Da du aber bereits der Forderung ggü. Profiwin widersprochen hattest, musst du nicht antworten. Also bucht Intrum die Sache irgendwann wieder an Profiwin aus und damit ist dann für gewöhnlich das Ende der Mahnorgie erreicht. 

Eine Rechtsschutzversicherung bringt dir hier gar nichts, da der Vorfall schon mit dem Entstehen der Forderung stattgefunden hat.


----------



## ingo21 (5 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Reducal schrieb:


> Von der Intrum kommen 2-3 Schreiben. Da du aber bereits der Forderung ggü. Profiwin widersprochen hattest, musst du nicht antworten. Also bucht Intrum die Sache irgendwann wieder an Profiwin aus und damit ist dann für gewöhnlich das Ende der Mahnorgie erreicht.



stimmt so nicht immer:
ich hab dem Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht Berlin schriftlich fristgemäß widersprochen; jetzt kam ein Schreiben von Intrum, daß sie mir noch bis 13.märz frist gewähren und dann das Vollstreckungsverfahren 
weiterführen (Gericht)


----------



## webwatcher (5 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



ingo21 schrieb:


> und dann das Vollstreckungsverfahren
> weiterführen (Gericht)


So ganz ohne  Prozess geht das wohl nicht.


----------



## icyice (5 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

also machen die auch kein halt vor gericht?


----------



## webwatcher (5 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Du muß genau lesen, was ich geschrieben habe. Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass sie tatsächlich 
klagen werden, sondern dass eine Vollstreckung erst mit einem Titel möglich ist und den kriegt man 
durch einen gewonnenen Prozess.

Bisher gibt es aber keinen von denen  gewonnenen  Prozess


----------



## Leipzickerin (5 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo zusammen,

heute hatte ich wieder mal Post von den Anwälten, nachdem ich dem Mahnbescheid fristgemäß widersprochen habe. Man bietet mir an, das ich den Widerspruch zurücknehmen soll, um mir die Mehrkosten für das '' nun zwangsläufig einzuleitende Prozeßverfahren'' zu ersparen. Desweiteren habe ich Zeit bis zum 13.3.2009 ein Ratenangebot zu unterbreiten.

So, jetzt werde ich wieder gespannt abwarten was passiert...


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Leipzickerin schrieb:


> wieder mal Post von den Anwälten, nachdem ich dem Mahnbescheid fristgemäß widersprochen habe. Man bietet mir an, das ich den Widerspruch zurücknehmen soll, um mir die Mehrkosten für das '' nun zwangsläufig einzuleitende Prozeßverfahren'' zu ersparen.


Das sagt doch wieder mal alles. Wenn die sich ihrer Sache derart sicher wären, würden garantiert nicht derartige "unmoralischen Angebote" unterbreitet, sondern sofort "losgeschlagen".


----------



## eddiepoole (5 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

nach dem 3. brief mit dem titel "3. und letzte mahnung" war ich schon versucht, bei denen nachzufragen, ob ich mich drauf verlassen kann, dass es die letzte ist. LOL

natürlich hab ich das nicht getan, sondern weiterhin toter mann gespielt und es war tatsächlich die letzte. vorher hab ich post im wochentakt von denen bekommen, aber jetzt (seit einigen wochen) bin ich ihnen wohl nicht mehr gut genug.

wieder 60 euro gespart! einfach durch nichtstun - wie damals bei mega-downloads.net *geil*


----------



## mr_martini (6 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

So...da bin ich wieder, diesmal mit einer guten Nachricht.

*Profiwin gibt auf!!*

Habe gestern Post von dem, für meine Stadt zuständigen, Amtsgericht bekommen.




> "Sehr geehrter Herr ..... ,
> 
> In *Sachen Intrum Justitia* debt .... gegen (mich)
> 
> ...


 
Meine letzten beiträge stehen auf den Seiten 18,19 20.
Dort könnt ihr nachlesen, das es bei mir bis zum Vollstreckungsbescheid kam!!!​


----------



## Teleton (6 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Schön, freut mich für Dich, Glükwunsch.

Nur so aus Interesse. Ist mitlerweile geklärt was damals bei der Zustellung des Mahnbescheides schiefgelaufen ist?


----------



## mr_martini (6 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Teleton schrieb:


> Schön, freut mich für Dich, Glückwunsch.
> 
> Nur so aus Interesse. Ist mitlerweile geklärt was damals bei der Zustellung des Mahnbescheides schiefgelaufen ist?


 
Nein, eigentlich nicht.

Es war ja so das in dem ersten Brief von Profiwin, nichts korrekt war.
Weder die Anrede (Frau) noch mein Geburtsdatum, noch meine Email,- und die Adresse war die von meinem Elternhaus, wo nur noch meinem Mutter lebt, und unter der ich schon 3 Jahre nicht mehr gemeldet bin.


----------



## kalle.schell (18 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo,
habe auch Probleme mit diesem Unternehmen.
Leider habe ich schon einen Jahresbeitrag bezahlt. Jetzt steht bei mir dieses Inkassobüro auf der Matte. Soll ich mich auch einfach Taub stellen?
Kalle


----------



## pafiro (18 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ich rate dir nicht zu zahlen! Ich habe auch ein jahr bezahlt, weil ich angst hatte. Lese hier die vorherige seiten, dann werdest du kluger sein, und gar nicht unternehmen, nicht zahlen, nicht antworten usw. Keine angst, sie probieren einfach, sie drohen uns. Ich habe von ihnen schon fast 1 jahr nicht mehr gehörrt. Und so ist gut. Alle mahnungen, und drohungen habe ich weggeschmeissen!


----------



## Antiscammer (18 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Richtig. Denn es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Brine (19 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich soll  mich angeblich auch vor 2 Jahren bei profiwin angemeldet haben. Auf Rat eines Bekannten ignorierte ich die ganzen Briefe!!! Habe nie einen Cent bezahlt. Mittlere ist die Gesamtforderung bei 200 €!

Letzte Woche rief mich eine Dame von Justitia Inkasso an und fragte mich wie ich den Betrag begleichen würde. Ich gab ihr als antwort, dass ich nichts zahle bevor ich einen amtlichen Mahnbescheid mit Unterschrift erhalte.

Wie weit gehen die noch? Wirklich vors Gericht? Wie soll ich jetzt eurer Meinung nach vorgehen?

Ich brauche dringend Rat....:cry:!Danke für eure Antworten!

Grüßle
Brine


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Brine schrieb:


> Ich gab ihr als antwort, dass ich nichts zahle bevor ich einen amtlichen Mahnbescheid mit Unterschrift erhalte.


Wieso dann? 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


Brine schrieb:


> Wie weit gehen die noch? Wirklich vors Gericht?


Nach unserm Kenntnisstand noch nie


----------



## G.day (19 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo leute,

jetzt gerade eben habe ich den mahnbescheid aus dem briefkasten gezogen... ich werde den mal widersprechen... so meine frage: soll ich selber einen widerspruch schreiben oder soll ich den vom vorgefertigten mahnbescheid nehmen... habe wirklich angst vor gericht weil ich jetzt schon 192,48 zahlen muss... könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen??

mfg mario


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



G.day schrieb:


> jetzt gerade eben habe ich den mahnbescheid aus dem briefkasten gezogen... ich werde den mal widersprechen... so meine frage: soll ich selber einen widerspruch schreiben oder soll ich den vom vorgefertigten mahnbescheid nehmen...


Wenn es ein* gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid ist, genügt ein Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle und ab in die Post.

Ein Mahnbescheid ist nichts  als ein formaler Akt, ohne  jede rechtliche Überprüfung des Anspruchs. 
Wer viel schreibt, kann viel verkehrt machen.  Schreiben ist Silber, nichts schreiben ist Gold...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Don Pablo (19 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



G.day schrieb:


> Hallo leute,
> 
> jetzt gerade eben habe ich den mahnbescheid aus dem briefkasten gezogen...


Wirklich ein Mahnbescheid?
Kam der im gelben Umschlag vom Gericht?
Oder war das nur eine Mahnung?


----------



## G.day (19 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ja war der gelbe umschlag=(....

hab den widerspruch schon im eingepackt morgen wird er losgeschickt....

gehen die wirklich vor gericht???

mfg mario


----------



## Don Pablo (19 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



G.day schrieb:


> gehen die wirklich vor gericht???


Da fällt mir nur die Autowerbung ein - nichts ist unmöglich.

Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist gering.
Vermutlich wirst Du eher vom Blitz getroffen.


----------



## G.day (19 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Don Pablo schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur die Autowerbung ein - nichts ist unmöglich.
> 
> Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist gering.
> Vermutlich wirst Du eher vom Blitz getroffen.




naja dann bin ich ja mal beruhigt... wenn i-was kommt dann meld ich mich wieder... und danke für die schnelle hilfe

mfg mario


----------



## rubio (24 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo. Ich bin ja schonmal glücklich, dass ich nicht der einzige mit Problemen mit Profiwin & Co bin, dennoch bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie ich mich verhalten soll. Der Sachverhalt ist folgender:
Vor ca. 3-4 Jahren (keine Ahnung mehr) hab ich mich wohl mal bei Profiwin angemeldet, weil ich das wohl für ne gute Idee hielt. Hab auch ne zeitlang brav bezahlt - natürlich ohne irgendwas zu gewinnen. daraufhin hab ich gekündigt (bin mir zumindest ziemlich sicher, is aber auch schon so verdammt lange her und ich hab leider keine Unterlagen).
Ich hab die dann nich weiter beachtet und mein Spamfilter hat mich auch nich weiter mit Nachrichten von denen belästigt.
Heute hab ich dann nen interessanten Brief bekommen, undzwar von intrum justitia (die hier ja scheinbar nich unbekannt sind).
Die verlangen ausstehende Beiträge von Juni 2006 bis Oktober 2008 von Profiwin. (145 Forderung + Zinsen + Mahnwesen + Inkasso + Kontoführung + "Ermitt.+Auskkosten" = 240,14€)
Interssanterweise is das der erste Brief den ich bekomme, also keine Mahnungen oder ähnliches. man muss dazu sagen, dass ich im März 2007  ohne Nachsendeantrag umgezogen bin. Nichts desto trotz hab ich ja 9 Monate des besagtem Zeitraums noch erreichbar gewohnt, ohne auch nur einen Brief zu bekommen.

Wie gesagt hab ich leider keine Unterlagen mehr, was die Sache angeht und die wollen die Kohle bis 30.März haben. Was soll ich tun? Mulmig is mir bei der Sache ja schon.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Dieses Kasperletheater bei Profiwin geht hier jetzt schon bald vier Jahre, allein dieser Thread hier hat inzwischen gestandene 24 Seiten. Es muss mindestens zehntausende, wenn nicht hunderttausende von Betroffenen geben.

Unter diesen gibt es einen gewissen Anteil, die zahlen, weil sie sich nicht informiert haben bzw. sich einschüchtern lassen. Aber es gibt auch einen großen Anteil, der nicht zahlt. 

*Und?*

Was ist diesen vielen Leuten inzwischen passiert? :scherzkeks:


Hat es auch nur irgendeinen Prozess dieses "Unternehmens" gegen zahlungsunwillige Opfer gegeben?

Ist vielleicht der Inkasso-Scharfrichter vom Oberinkassobundesgericht mit dem Hackebeil vorbeigekommen?

Ist irgendwo auch nur ein Bierdeckel oder eine Unterhose gepfändet worden?

Ist irgendjemand mal auf dem Rathausplatz an den Inkassopranger gestellt worden, mit einem Schild: "Ich bin eine säumige Schuldner-Sau, denn ich habe bei Profi-Win immer noch nicht gezahlt..."?

Die Antwort auf alle diese Fragen können wir hier schnell geben. Sie lautet - jedenfalls soweit wir wissen - ganz einfach: 
*Nööö.* 

Alles weitere, was Du wissen musst, steht ganz oben auf der Seite hier in den blauen Links zum Anklicken.


----------



## rubio (24 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hmm... also gut.
so wie ich das verstehe, brauch ich mir wohl keine sorgen machen?
Komisch - ich trotzdem so ein ungutes gefühl, weil ich den dienst ja wirklich mal genutzt hab und keine Belege hab, die mich freisprechen würden.
Muss ich jetzt auf das schreiben irgendwas antworten? 
Neben dem Informationsschreiben is noch ein Wisch bei, in dem ich ankreuzen kann, dass ich die Forderung anneheme, Informationen über mich tätigen soll, angeben kann ob ich den betrag nicht sofort oder momentan nur teilweise bezahlen kann oder sogar ne Einzugsermächtigung geben soll.

Unten steht noch fogender Satz:
*Abtretung:* Zur Sicherun der umseitig genannten Gesamtforderung zzgl. weiterer Zinsen trete ich unter er auflösenden Bedingung er vollständigen Tilgung en pfändbaren Teil meiner Ansprüche auf Lohn, Gehalt und Arbeitnehmersparzulage, Arbeitslosengeld und -hilfe, Krankengeld, Renten - auch Erwerbsunfähigkeitsrente an die Fa. Intrum Justita GmbH ab. Soweit die Forderung teilweise getilgt ist, wird die Abtretung auf mein Verlangen in entsprechender Höhe freigegeben.

Dann soll noch schick Datum und Unterschrift runter und ich kann noch ankreuzen, ob ich die Forderung bestreite weil:
"Zahlung bereits erfolgt (Bitte Zahlungsnachweis beilegen!)" oder aber "Die Forderung besteht nicht, weil ______________"

Muss ich da jetzt irgendwas zurücksenden, oder das ganze gänzlich ignorieren und den Wisch vernichten?


----------



## Antiscammer (24 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern, deren Inkassobüros oder Anwälten:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.



Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht reagiert?

Im Schuppen von Bauer Tsi-Mu Err in der chinesischen Provinz Kanton wird ein Reissack umfallen.

Man wird weitere schwachsinnige Drohschreiben erhalten, meistens so zwischen 5 und 10 insgesamt, selten mehr, verteilt auf eine Zeit bis zu einem Jahr, selten länger.
Etwa nach diesem Schema: :scherzkeks:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Nox Mortis (25 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Einfach nicht darauf antworten bis der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid kommt (sollte dieser jemals kommen). Ich habe nach 3 Mahnungen der Profiwin GmbH und einer Afforderung von intrum justitia jetzt sogar einen Anruf zu Hause bekommen wo mir mit einem Anwalt gedroht wurde. Ich überlege jetzt spassenshalber diese Assozialen Typen wegen Nötigung anzuzeigen wenn nicht sogar mal einen Firmenbesuch bei diesen [ edit]  abzustatten. 

Ansonsten ist hier ein ganz interessantes Link zu dem Thema.


Kostenfalle Internet


----------



## Reducal (25 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Nox Mortis schrieb:


> ...wegen Nötigung anzuzeigen...


Das macht wenig Sinn, da die Tatbestandsmerkmale und der erforderliche Vorsatz dafür fehlen. Das haben schon viele andere versucht und die Verfahren werden dann generell eingestellt.


----------



## Nox Mortis (25 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das macht wenig Sinn, da die Tatbestandsmerkmale und der erforderliche Vorsatz dafür fehlen. Das haben schon viele andere versucht und die Verfahren werden dann generell eingestellt.


 
Dann bleibt mit wohl nur der Firmenbesuch bei Intrum und Profiwin.:-D


----------



## Yvonne1401 (25 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo,

bin durch goggle zu euch gestoßen.

Ich bekomm auch andauernt Mails und Briefe von der Firma.

Kurz zu meiner Geschichte, ich habe mich wirklich bei so einem Gewinnspiel angemeldet, habe aber erst mach der Anmeldung gelesen das es ein Probeabo ist, ca. eine Woche später hab ich dann einen Widerspruch per E-Mail an die geschickt, die Mail habe ich blöderweise schon gelöscht, da ich dachte das es damit erledigt wäre...:wall:

Ne Woche später bekam ich eine Auftragsbestätigung, ich soll knapp 90€ zahlen, ich hab den natürlich grad zurück geschrieben das ich einen Widerspruch geschrieben habe, schicken mir die doch erst 10mal die gleiche Mail mit der Widerspruchsbelehrung...:wall: 

Dann wollten die ein Nachweis von mir (ich hab die Mail gelöscht) am Ende haben die mir eine Ratenzahlung vorgeschlagen, hab nicht mehr geantwortet bis dann 2 Briefe hier eintrudelten, jeder Brief hatte eine andere Kundennummer, ich denen eine Mail geschrieben was das denn schon wieder soll...auf die Antwort warte ich heute noch...naja mir egal!!!

Aber jetzt vor paar Tagen bekam ich eine Auftragsbestätigung von Gewinnstar... (auf meine andere E-Mail Adresse...wie kommen die denn da ran... die kennt so gut wie niemand) was ist das denn schon wieder???
Sind das die gleichen??? Die sollen mich doch einfach in ruhe lassen...:quaengel:

Soll jetzt 3x knapp [ edit] zahlen...ja klar ich kann ja Geld scheißen!!!

Was soll ich denn jetzt machen???
Ignorieren???


----------



## webwatcher (25 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Yvonne1401 schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn jetzt machen???
> Ignorieren???


Tibetanischer Gebetsmühlenmodus on 


Antiscammer schrieb:


> Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
> Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html
> 
> ...


Tibetanischer Gebetssmühlenmodus off 

persönliche Rechtsberatung ist im übrigen auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistunggesetz verboten


----------



## icyice (31 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hallo leutz

hab ja seit über 1 jahr schon das problem mit profiwin. jedoch bekomm ich neuerdings EMAILS von dem inkassobüro justitia?! BEKOMMT DI NOCH IRGENDJEMAND VON EUCH?! jetzt soll ich mich auch noch bei denen wegen meiner addresse melden? hat das wer von euch getan? hab bislang nur 1 schreiben von denen per post bekommen und heut wird wohl das 2. im postkasten sein. jedoch noch keinen gerichtilichen mahnbescheid!
dass die mir sowas schon per email zuschicken anstatt direkt per post find ich schon merkwürdig...
lieben gruß

also es steht folgendes in der grade angekommenden mail drin:




> Sehr geehrter Herr...,
> 
> wir haben Ihnen gestern ein Schreiben per Post gesandt. Haben Sie dieses schon gelesen? Es betrifft die offene Forderung unseres Auftraggebers Profiwin GmbH über EUR 202,83.
> Um die Angelegenheit nicht unnötig zu verteuern, zahlen Sie die Gesamtforderung ein! Sie können auch eine Ratenvereinbarung abschließen. Die Details hierzu lesen Sie bitte im Schreiben nach.
> ...


----------



## pafiro (31 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

natürlich haben wir das brief bekommen, aber schnell vergessen! nichts machen! Drohungen von alle seiten! Nicht zahlen!


----------



## icyice (31 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ich werd auch net zahlen, aber was mit der frage mit der addresse aus der email? da fragen se ob die anschrift richtig ist und ich mich unter deren email addy antworten soll...hat das wer getan? sonst tue ichs auch net^^


----------



## Antiscammer (31 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen. Denn er hebt den Finger hoch und sagt: "Bitte, bitte, noch mehr Mahnungen. Ich bin einer, der sich weichkochen lässt und schon ganz nervös ist."

Wer Ruhe im Salon bewahrt, kann im allgemeinen folgendes behalten:


sein Geld, und:
seine Nerven.


----------



## icyice (1 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

JETZT bekomm ich angst!

hab heut vormittag doch glatt ne sms bekommen von intrum:

Intrum Justita GmbH:
Achtung, wir haben Ihnen am 27.03.2009 wichtige Post gesandt.
Noch Fragen, dann melden Sie sich!"

Von: Intrum


kann mir mal wer sagen wo die meine handynr her haben? oder hab ich mich wirklich damals angemeldet und ich weiß es einfach nicht mehr?!?!?!?! bin jetzt echt am grübeln... was ist wenn ich mich wirklich dort mal angemeldet hab?? wie sieht das ganze denn von der Seite aus? bislang sah man es ja immer nur von der seite, das man einfach von denen angeschrieben wurde und die noch nichtmal kannte oder lieg ich hier falsch?

lieben gruß und danke für den link! antiscammer


----------



## Antiscammer (1 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Also wir nehmen doch jetzt einmal an, dass Du nicht an Alzheimer-Demenz leidest und Dich daran bestens erinnern kannst, wo Du Dich "angemeldet" hast bzw. wo Du etwas bestellt hast, und wo definitiv nicht.
Denn da solltest Du Dir als geschäftsfähiger Bürger schon sicher sein.

Wenn es also so ist, dass Du da niemals etwas bestellt hast, dann gibt es keinen Vertrag, folglich gibt es auch keine Rechtsgrundlage für die Forderung von Profiwin. So einfach ist das.

Dir sollten auch die vielen Datenskandale der letzten Zeit bekanntgeworden sein, denn so ab und an hört/sieht/liest man ja doch mal Nachrichten. Das fing an bei der CD mit Millionen von Adress- und Kontodaten, die aus dem Bestand eines Callcenters zufällig den Datenschützern zugespielt wurde. Und es hat mit dem Telekom-Datenskandal auch nicht aufgehört. Kabel Deutschland ist kürzlich damit aufgefallen, dass sie eine Unmenge persönlicher Daten an externe Callcenter weitergegeben haben. Und das ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs, die bekannt wird. - Noch Fragen, woher die Deine Handynummer haben?


----------



## icyice (1 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ok aber angenommen ich hab mich wirklich angemeldet? was ist dann sache?

weil mir ist heut nachmitztag eingefallen das ich bei so nem komischen kram mitgemacht hab, wo man geld dafür bekam das man emails ließt mit werbung drin. und da tauchte glaub ich auch profiwin bei auf


wenn ich mich also wirklich dort angemeldet habe, bin ich dann aber nicht trotzdem im recht weil es ja nicht möglich ist dort zu gewinnen? denn man muss SELBER am gewinnspiel teilnehmen sonst zählt das nicht. stand glaub ich mal in den agb's von profiwin selbst!


----------



## icyice (1 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut wegen der handynr. die kann ich auch damals echt eingetragen haben als ich mich angemeldet hab ....

dachte meine handynr ist garnicht so alt weil ich mal ne neue bekam, aber die nr ist exakt die, die ich auch damals hatte als das alles mit profiwin anfing 

was mach ichn jetzt?!


----------



## Antiscammer (1 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

In diesem Fall würde ich Rechtsberatung bei einem Anwalt oder bei der Verbraucherzentrale einholen. Wenn wir Dir hier jetzt eine konkrete Antwort geben, dann wäre das unerlaubte Rechtsberatung. Außerdem muss hier eine genaue Prüfung des Falls erfolgen, bevor man irgendwas dazu sagen kann. Und das geht über ein Online-Forum nicht.
Bevor Du zur Rechtsberatung gehst, solltest Du Dir auch darüber klarwerden, was Du gemacht hast und was nicht.
Schlecht ist es immer, wenn Du dem Berater sagen musst: "Ich glaube... ich habe vielleicht... ich dachte... aber vielleicht auch nicht... nöjah...".
Unter solchen Voraussetzungen ist eine qualifizierte Rechtsberatung denkbar schwierig.


----------



## icyice (1 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

mhm ok :-/ wie teuer ist denn so n gespräch beim anwalt? 

nicht das ich nacher mehr dort bezahle als wenn ich die rechnung bezahlen würde...


----------



## Antiscammer (1 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Die Verbraucherzentralen nehmen für die Beratung so 15-20 Euro, ein Anwaltsgespräch kostet (je nach Streitwert...) ab ca. 30 Euro für die Erstberatung.


----------



## icyice (1 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

vielleicht sollte ich die rechnung von profiwin dann doch besser bezahlen oder nicht? 200euro und der spuk ist vorbei oder nicht =(?

hab noch von justitia das schreiben von gestern wo ich bis zum 6.4 zeit hab denen mitzuteilen wie ich zahlen möchte und falls ich bis dahin nicht antworte diese ihre sachen zu den anwälten geben um ein gerichtliches mahnverfahren einzuleiten

ganz unten auf der 2. seite kann man dann ankreuzen was man machen will, also raten oder einmalzahlung oder ganz unten n kreuz machen das die forderung nicht besteht, weil (grund)... 



die verbraucherzentrale hier hat bis zum 9.4 dicht wegen urlaubsmaßnahmen. was mach ich denn jetzt so kurzfristig bis zum 6.4  =(

rechnung zahlen oder nicht?


----------



## Antiscammer (1 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Kein Kommentar mehr dazu.
Du bist volljährig, geschäftsfähig und wahlberechtigt und musst diese Entscheidung jetzt allein treffen.
Solltest Du nicht geschäftsfähig sein, dann musst Du Deinen Vormund fragen bzw. einen beantragen, wenn Du noch keinen hast.


----------



## ingo21 (2 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



> die verbraucherzentrale hier hat bis zum 9.4 dicht wegen urlaubsmaßnahmen. was mach ich denn jetzt so kurzfristig bis zum 6.4  =(
> 
> rechnung zahlen oder nicht?




Lies mal die vorhergegangenen Beiträge; das sollte zur Entscheidungshilfe beitragen; ich habe auch dem Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht Wedding widersprochen
(frist-, und formgerecht); ich werde es drauf ankommen lassen: letztendlich sollte eine Forderung auf eine Leistung zurückzuführen sein, genau diese Leistung
muß bei einem Gerichtsverfahren vom Leistenden (profiwin) nachgewiesen werden. wahrscheinlich wird es 
einem "Nutzlos- Anbieter" schwer fallen den Nachweis über eine erbrachte Leistung zu führen.

wenn ich mich irre, muß ich auch zahlen warte aber dennoch ab was geschieht.
gruss


----------



## Nox Mortis (2 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ProfiWin oder Intrum Justitia müssen erst einmal nachweisen das es überhaupt einen Vertrag gegeben hat. Und das können die nicht. Wie denn auch? Mittels der IP-Addresse? Diese ist vor Gericht kein Beweismittel auch der angeblich geöffnete Email nicht. Es kann ja jeder meine Daten irgendwo im Internetcafe in Australien eintragen um mich dann zu ärgern und schon gar nicht kann irgendein Hansel daherkommen und behaupten ich hätte im internet einen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Laut Gesetz müssen ausserdem IP-Adressen all 6 Monate gelöscht werden und die meisten Internetuser haben sowieso keine statische IP-Addresse.

Daher nicht in Panik verfallen oder einschüchtern lassen!!! Einmal einen Widerspruch per Einschreiben an die Leute schicken und dann nicht mehr reagieren. Sollte trotzdem ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommen hat man sowieso 2 Wochen Zeit diesem durch ein gesetztes Häckchen zu widersprechen und da hört der Spuk dann auch auf. Denn dann liegt die Beweispflicht bei ProfiWin oder Intrum. Und die haben die haben zu 99.99999% keine Beweise.


----------



## blowfish (2 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



icyice schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte ich die rechnung von profiwin dann doch besser bezahlen...



Durch solche Einstellungen bleiben solche Nutzlos seiten auch weiterhin am Leben und verbreiten ihr Drohgeblubber. :wall:


----------



## icyice (2 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ja, aber wenn ich mich angemeldet habe! dann sind die doch im recht! oder nicht?
wer von euch HAT SICH denn ANGEMELDET!!???
vielleicht sieht das ja bei mir ganz anders aus als bei euch!

lieben gruß


----------



## KatzenHai (2 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Wenn Sie sich nicht die Mühe machen möchten, hier ein Weilchen im Thread zu lesen, dann leben Sie bitte damit, dass wir Sie nicht weiter bedienen können.

Dies hier ist ein Verbraucherschutzforum, kein Rechtsberatungsdienst. Letztere wurden Ihnen bereits empfohlen - Sie entscheiden alleine, ob Sie den Ratschlägen Folge leisten oder nicht.


----------



## jupp11 (2 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



icyice schrieb:


> dann sind die doch im recht! oder nicht?


Wenn du unbedingt Selbstkasteiung betreiben willst,  ist das dein Bier, aber 
nerv hier nicht. Hier bekommst du jedenfalls keine Hilfestellung, dein Konto zu 
erleichtern


----------



## Teleton (2 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Nox Mortis schrieb:


> Einmal einen Widerspruch per Einschreiben an die Leute schicken und dann nicht mehr reagieren. ... Und die haben die haben zu 99.99999% keine Beweise.


Es sei denn die Briefeschreiber räumen im Rahmen der Brieffreundschaft ein sich angemeldet zu haben und/oder berufen sich darauf gekündigt zu haben oder die Leistung habe nicht gefallen oder oder oder. Die meisten Leute schreiben sich um Kopf und Kragen, wozu dann überhaupt (insbesondere mit selbstgebastelten)  "Widersprüchen"antworten?


----------



## webwatcher (2 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Deppen, die sich selber reinreiten, zählen bei der obigen Statistik nicht, werden 
aber gerne von der Nutzlosbranche als Beleg für  ihre Forderungen zitiert.


----------



## Bergmann (2 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Bei icyice werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, er/sie versucht die Ratgeber zu provozieren einen Fehler zu machen. Oder er/sie ist wirklich begriffsstutziger als ein Bergmann.


----------



## Nox Mortis (2 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



icyice schrieb:


> ja, aber wenn ich mich angemeldet habe! dann sind die doch im recht! oder nicht?
> wer von euch HAT SICH denn ANGEMELDET!!???
> vielleicht sieht das ja bei mir ganz anders aus als bei euch!
> 
> lieben gruß


 
Im Rechts sein ist relativ bei diesen unseriösen Unternehmen. Deren Websites sind so angelegt das Leute wie Du schnell in deren Fänge geraten. Welche ernsthafte Firma bietet einen Service an und verlangt hinterher erst das Geld?


----------



## Nox Mortis (2 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Teleton schrieb:


> Es sei denn die Briefeschreiber räumen im Rahmen der Brieffreundschaft ein sich angemeldet zu haben und/oder berufen sich darauf gekündigt zu haben oder die Leistung habe nicht gefallen oder oder oder. Die meisten Leute schreiben sich um Kopf und Kragen, wozu dann überhaupt (insbesondere mit selbstgebastelten) "Widersprüchen"antworten?


 
Deswegen ja auch der rege Briefwechsel Seitens dieser [ edit]  Unternehmen.[ edit]  Deswegen einmal deutlich widersprechen und dann nie wieder auf diese Leute eingehen.


----------



## icyice (2 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ich möchte nicht das irgendeiner hier der ratgeber fehler macht, aber ich mach mir langsam echt sorgen um den kram.
an sich will ich ja auch nicht bezahlen aber jedoch drängen die jetzt immer mehr damit und die rechnung wird ja auch nicht billiger, sondern es kommt ja immer mehr an kosten auf.. und da denk ich mir: " besser jetzt zahlen als wenn noch mehr kosten aufkommen"

wobei ich den laden auch total scherzhaft finde... nachricht per sms etc.
und dann immer auf den schreiben " fair pay PLEASE !!!" das macht doch kein "normales" inkassobüro :/

aber ich bin echt noch am grübeln ob ich jetzt bezahle und es damit gut iost und ich nie wieder was von denen höre oder ob ich nicht bezahlen sollte und nicht weiß was noch schlimmeres auf mich zukommt...

sry falls ich mir sorgen mache. aber anwalt kostet auch nicht wenig, rechtschutzvers. besitz ich nicht und bin auch nur n azubi der nicht viel verdient...

trotzdem danke


----------



## webwatcher (2 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Zum letzten Mal: Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetzes verboten.

Auskünfte bzw persönlichen Rat erteilen Verbraucherzentralen  oder Anwälte 


EOT


----------



## croeg (7 April 2009)

*Profiwin Rechnung !!*

Ich habe gestern eine Rechnung von 60€ per email geschickt bekommen, da ich mich bei Profiwin angemeldet habe !

Ich hab schon so ziemlich alle Forumbeiträge darüber gelesen doch eine Frage blieb offen (die Wichtigste.. )

Folgendes ist wichtig zu wissen, um auf meine Frage eingehen zu können:

1. Ich bin 15 (hab angegeben 18 zu sein)
2. Ich habe falsche Adresse und Nummer und sogar falschen Name angegeben.. :sun: Die Adresse gibts 100 pro nich und auch die nummer hat eine frei erfunden Vorwahl. (hab extra gecheckt obs so ne Vorwahl echt nicht gibt )
3.Ich dachte dass es gratis ist und gab darum die falschen Daten an, weil ich meinte sie würden die sowieso nicht brauchen und ich es wirklich über alles hasse meine Daten frei zu geben !!

So nun war das häufigste was ich gelesen habe, ich sollte es einfach mal ignorieren.... cool fand ich, das wär ja wohl eh das einfachste.
Aber da ich keinen IP hider hab.. kennen die meine IP Adresse .. YEA ....

Nun wollte ich 1. wissen (ja mittlerweile sins 2 Fragen :-D)
ob die über meine IP Adresse an meine wirklichen Daten rankommen können, oder theoretisch auch die meiner Eltern, wir haben alle di gleich IP (aber andre PCs!). 

2. Ob jemand Erfahrung mit denen bzw. damit hat und weiß ob die dann wirklich nach ein paar Monaten ne Ruhe geben und ich nix mehr höre.

3.(sry es werden wohl noch mehr Fragen ggg )
Ob das Probleme geben das mit den falschen Daten bzw. wenn ich das was in den Briefen steht nicht lesen kann ??

4. Ob ein Brief (bzw. Mail weil sie sonst ja sehen würden dass ich ihnen die falsche Adresse) gab was bringt ..

Mein Gott ich muss wirklich sagen das ist ganz schön sch**** ... 
Bin ja zum Teil selbst schuld :wall:  ....

Vielen dank für jede Antwort :smile: !!!!!


----------



## croeg (7 April 2009)

*AW: Profiwin Rechnung !!*

ou hab vergessen das wichtigste zu sagen :

Ich hab nirens gelesen, dass das was kostet und will auf keinen fall die rechnung bezaheln ... auch will ich weder meine eltern (die haben ja andere probleme) noch das Gericht oder so mit reinziehen !!!


----------



## Antiscammer (7 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.

Minderjährige von 7 bis 17 J. können ohne Zustimmung der Erziehungsberechtigten solche Verträge im Internet (mal angenommen, es gäbe da überhaupt einen Vertrag...) nicht abschließen. Solche "Verträge" sind "schwebend unwirksam" und können bei Kenntnisnahme von den Eltern widerrufen werden. An dieser Stelle hört man von den Abzockern immer gern den Verweis auf den "Taschengeldparagraphen". Der greift hier aber nicht, damit kommen die vor Gericht nicht durch.

Was macht man also?

Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir generell, doch die Eltern zu informieren. Es ist keine Schande, auf solche Abzockfallen hereinzufallen. Das passiert täglich ~10000 Deutschen, darunter meistens Erwachsene, auch ein hanseatischer Bürgermeister war mal dabei. Aber der hat auch nicht bezahlt.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht reagiert?

Im Schuppen von Bauer Tsi-Mu Err in der chinesischen Provinz Kanton wird ein Reissack umfallen.

Man wird weitere schwachsinnige Drohschreiben erhalten, meistens so zwischen 5 und 10 insgesamt, selten mehr, verteilt auf eine Zeit bis zu einem Jahr, selten länger.
Etwa nach diesem Schema: :scherzkeks:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## croeg (7 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*


Im Schuppen von Bauer Tsi-Mu Err in der chinesischen Provinz Kanton wird ein Reissack umfallen.
Da bin ich ja noch mal froh dass nicht mehr passiert..
Hab echt total den Lachanfall bekommen als ich das las 

Danke, wirklich, vielen Dank auch !!!  Bin jetzt sowas von erleichtert ..

:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Nox Mortis (14 April 2009)

*AW: Profiwin Rechnung !!*



croeg schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern eine Rechnung von 60€ per email geschickt bekommen, da ich mich bei Profiwin angemeldet habe !
> _full quote gekürzt  modinfo_


 
Wahrscheinlich hast du durch deinen Anbieter sowieso keine statische IP-Adresse und selbst wenn ist diese vor Gericht kein Beweismittel. 

Wenn du 15 Jahre alt bist kann dir sowieso keiner was auch wenn Du 18 angegeben hast. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## webwatcher (14 April 2009)

*AW: Profiwin Rechnung !!*



Nox Mortis schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hast du durch deinen Anbieter sowieso keine statische IP-Adresse und selbst wenn ist diese vor Gericht kein Beweismittel.


Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Rantanplan (29 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin dann auch mal mit von der Partie...

So Ende Anfang 2007 hab mich mal eine Mahnung bekommen von denen mit diesen angeblichen Forderungen von 60€. Ich weiß aber zu 100% mich dort NIE angemeldet zu haben, und kenne diese Seite überhaupt nicht... 
In diesem Schreiben stand noch drin wann man sich da angemeldet hätte mit Zeit und der IP.
Ja ne is klar... hab natürlich nichts gezahlt!, hab vorher gegoogelt und diverse Seiten über deren Masche gefunden, hab denen nicht gerade nett zurückgeschrieben und ne Frist,wenn sie bis dahin nicht antworten, ist alles erledigt. Kam keine Antort, also alles vergessen...(Anfang 2007) 
denkste....

Jetzt kam letzte Woche die "letzte Mahnung". es gab aber nie 2te oder 3te Mahnung.... oder sowas...
und vor allem mit ner Forderung man habe sich im Oktober 2006 (!!!) :wallmit Datum und Uhrzeit) bei denen angemeldet, wieder eine Forderung von 60€ + Mahngebühr.
Abwarten und nicht zahlen, hab ja nichts gemacht, hoffe die geben schnell wieder auf... oder wie seht ihr das? Gehen die noch weiter?
Hab erstmal jetzt wieder ne nicht so nette mail geschrieben, mal sehen...


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Rantanplan schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber zu 100% mich dort NIE angemeldet zu haben, und kenne diese Seite überhaupt nicht...


Dann hat womöglich irgendwer anders die Anmeldung mit deinen Daten vorgenommen, was aber nicht dein Problem ist.



Rantanplan schrieb:


> ...diverse Seiten über deren Masche...


Deren Masche ist es (wahrscheinlich) nicht, selbst fremde Daten in das System einzupflegen. Die Masche besteht darin, Leute kostenpflichtig in kostenlose Gewinnspieldateien diverser Anbieter einzutragen, wozu sie die Daten aus der Anmeldung verwenden.



Rantanplan schrieb:


> Gehen die noch weiter?


Ja, aber nur noch winzige Schritte. Die übergeben das an ein Inkassounternehmen und wenn man auf jenes nicht weiter reagiert, war es dann auch schon.

Da die Forderung in deinem Fall schon ziemlich alt ist, vermute ich mal, dass die nur deine eMailadresse haben aber nicht deine Anschrift. Jeglicher Schriftverkehr mit den Preußen ist schon allein deshalb ziemlich unsinnig.


----------



## Rantanplan (29 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Die Anschrift haben sie auch, hatte ja letzte Woche Post von denen im Briefkasten, aber wie gasagt, vor 2 Jahren hatte ich schonmal ne Forderung, hab denen ja dazu dann was per mail geschrieben und seit dem Funkstille... dachte das Thema hätte sich erledigt und jetzt plötzlich wieder diese 60€ und das von 2006? Die sind ja wirklich lästig.
[ edit] 

Hoffe dass nichts mehr kommt, einfach erstmal ignorieren bis zum gerichtl. Mahnbescheid? [falls es soweit kommt]


----------



## Antiscammer (29 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Mahnbescheide sind bei Nutzlos-Abzockern so häufig wie Kokospalmen in Sibirien.


----------



## Nox Mortis (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Mahnbescheide sind bei Nutzlos-Abzockern so häufig wie Kokospalmen in Sibirien.


 
Das Gegenteil ist der Fall.


----------



## webwatcher (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Nox Mortis schrieb:


> Das Gegenteil ist der Fall.


Woher stammt diese Weisheit? 
Wir sprechen von gerichtlichen Mahnbescheiden
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## Saga (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Sodele, nun möchte ich mich auch mal äußern *gg*

Habe gestern ebenfalls eine Mahnung von ProfiWin erhalten. Stelle mir jetzt aber schon die Frage: Wann hab ich denn bitte eine Zahlungsaufforderung (Rechnung) erhalten??? Per E-Mail schon gar nicht, hab nachgeschaut. Fakt ist dennoch, ich habe mich nie auf dieser Seite aufgehalten. Die einzigste erdenkliche Möglichkeit die besteht ist durch Questler. Da mein Explorer auch ab und an dazu neigt sich "aufzuhängen" und ich alles schließen muss, ebenso diese Zusatzseitchen die sich öffnen (die ich jedoch aufmerksam immer schön lese und schließe). 

Ich hab mir aufmerksam alle Beiträge hier durchgelesen, ebenso auf anderen div. Seiten. Bezahlen werde ich auf keinen Fall. Werde mir das ganze erst mal gemach anschauen...

LG


----------



## webwatcher (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Saga schrieb:


> Bezahlen werde ich auf keinen Fall. Werde mir das ganze erst mal gemach anschauen...


Sehr gute Entscheidung. Bewahr dir deine  Gelassenheit 
Es wird sicherlich mehr noch mehr Mahnmüll kommen.


----------



## ILJINHO (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo, ich habe auch ein großes Problem und weiß nicht weiter.

Ich habe heute ein Mahnbescheid bekommen in dem steht, dass die Firma 
" intrum Justitia Debt Finance Ag" , die sich in der Schweiz aufhält einen Antrag gegen mich gestellt hat.

Die fordern nun 191,50€ von mir.

Ich habe mich angeblich am 10.12.2008 bei der Firma Profiwin.de angemeldet.
Diesen Service habe ich aber niemals genutzt ...d.h. ich habe mich niemals dort eingeloggt oder jemals mitgemacht....
Es könnte sein,dass ich mich vllt durch ein Popup oder was auch immer dort kam angemeldet haben ohne dass ich dies wollte....

Nun haben die mir schon mehrere Mahnungen geschickt und ich habe diese ignoriert ....weil ich im internet auf diversen seiten gelesen haben, dass die das irgendwann lassen und dass dies eien abzock firma ist....

Nun weiß ich leider nicht weiter....bitte um Hilfe.

Gruß Ilja


----------



## Woler (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

@ILJINHO  Hast du diesen bescheid vom amtsgericht bekommen?  Wenn ja dann einfach widersprechen und gut!   Ich rechne auch jeden tag mit einem mahnbescheid .... selbst ignoriere ich die mahnungen von "Profiwin" schon seit mitte 2007!


----------



## webwatcher (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



ILJINHO schrieb:


> Ich habe heute ein Mahnbescheid bekommen in dem steht,


ein echter gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, so wie hier beschrieben?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

was tun:
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## ILJINHO (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

@ Woler , ja ich habe den heute bekommen.....okay werde widersprechen und wie wird es weiter gehen ?


----------



## webwatcher (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



ILJINHO schrieb:


> und wie wird es weiter gehen ?


entweder gar nichts oder Klage (eher unwahrscheinlich)


----------



## Woler (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



webwatcher schrieb:


> entweder gar nichts oder Klage (eher unwahrscheinlich)



 Da bin ich mal gespannt .... allerdings häufen sich in letzter zeit wohl die amtlichen mahnbescheide ..... lassen sich da dann einige zur zahlung bewegen? Frage mich warum die so etwas jetzt anfangen .... ist doch nicht ganz umsonst wie sonst die übliche droh-spam-mails-briefe!


----------



## webwatcher (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide sind ein letztes Mittel  Verbraucher einzuschüchtern.

Es findet keinerlei rechtliche Prüfung statt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Ein Kreuz genügt und es bleibt nur der Klageweg 
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Woler (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Wenn es zu einer gerichtsverhandlung kommen würde(was ich nicht glaube) wo würde diese stattfinden?  Beim wohnsitz des klägers oder des beklagten?


----------



## hking (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Leutz,
lest euch meine Post hier zu Profiwin durch,
dann wisst ihr alles.
Lacht einfach darüber...:sun:


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Woler schrieb:


> Wenn es zu einer gerichtsverhandlung kommen würde(was ich nicht glaube) wo würde diese stattfinden?  Beim wohnsitz des klägers oder des beklagten?


Beim Beklagten.

Wenn Michael Schumacher Bundeskanzler würde, wer würde sein Innenminister?


----------



## ILJINHO (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ok ich fülle da sganze aus und schicke es weg....

Aber as muss ich im kästchen ..Datum der widerspruchs...eintragen ?

das heutige datum `?


gruß ilja


----------



## ILJINHO (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Edit: Entschuldigt für den doppelpost...
iuch weiß nich wie man den beitrag bearbeiten kann....

Also ...noch ich habe noch ne frage...muss ich beide bletter zurückschicken oder bur, dass was ein bisschen rosa ist ?


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Das Blatt, wo "Widerspruch" drüber steht, ist das entscheidende.


----------



## Fidul (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ZDf WISO: Mahnbescheid von Internet-Abzockern


> Keiner prüft nach, ob der Anspruch wirklich besteht.


----------



## dvill (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Das darf man so nicht stehen lassen.

Soweit ich die Sendung verstanden habe, sollte im Kasperle-Drohtheater mal ein richtiges Schurkenstück aufgeführt werden: Der große Auftritt des echten Mahnbescheids.

War genau einer, der Empfänger macht ein Kreuzchen und schickt das Ding zurück. Fertig. Seit drei Monaten Sendepause im Kasperle-Drohtheater.

Ein Mahnbescheid ist bei Einschüchterungsfallen ein äußerst seltenes Ereignis und wird es wohl auch bleiben. Probleme bekommen Verbraucher dadurch nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Fidul schrieb:


> ZDf WISO: Mahnbescheid von Internet-AbzockernZDf WISO: Mahnbescheid von Internet-Abzockern
> 
> 
> > Keiner prüft nach, ob der Anspruch wirklich besteht.


Für diese Erkenntnis  braucht man keine aufwendig produzierte Sendung 

Steht explizit  auf dem  Mahnbescheid (  in jedem besser sortierten Schreibwarenladen erhältlich ) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


> Man beachte auch die Belehrung am Ende des Dokuments:
> *
> "Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragsteller der Anspruch zusteht*.



Mahnbescheide sind  der Nutzlosbranche so selten wie Lottohauptgewinne.
Es so hochzustilisieren ist kontraproduktiv, da es genau die Ängste schürt, auf 
die die Nutzlosen ihr "Geschäftsmodell"  aufbauen.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Die VZs profitieren von dieser Angst.
Da strömen die Beratungskunden in Scharen.

Er hätte korrekterweise noch sagen können, das Prozesse extrem selten sind und bisher bei korrektem Verhalten der Opfer immer von den Abzockern verloren wurden.


----------



## Saga (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Sodele, heute hatte ich mal wieder eines der super Mahnbescheide im Briefkasten...dies ist nr. 3 Oo... ich glaub nach 20 Tagen... also warte ich mal wieder 20 Tage und warte auf Nr. 3 *lach

Lg


----------



## krennz (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hi Saga,

Du hattest keinen MAHNBESCHEID, sondern ne lusche kleine Mahnung im Briefkasten.

Echte Mahnbescheide kommen in einem gelben Umschlag, haben das jeweilige Staatswappen des Bundeslandes drauf und haben als Absender ein Amtsgericht.

Ich würde mich von den normalen Mahnungen nicht anmachen lassen. 

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Saga (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Joa Mahnung meinte ich ja auch, hatte nur aus dem vorherigen Antworten irgendwie Mahnbescheid im Kopf, verzeiht mir das Unglück ^^

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:43:27 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:40:21 ----------




Saga schrieb:


> Joa Mahnung meinte ich ja auch, hatte nur aus dem vorherigen Antworten irgendwie Mahnbescheid im Kopf, verzeiht mir das Unglück ^^


 
Noch dazu kommt das ich mich zig mal verschrieben hab, sowas kann auch nur mir passieren... es war die zweite Mahnung und ich warte jetzt auf die dritte... sorum isses richtig... 

Ja und aufregen tue ich mich nicht, wieso auch ??? Oo

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:44:08 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:43:27 ----------

Noch dazu kommt das ich mich zig mal verschrieben hab, sowas kann auch nur mir passieren... es war die zweite Mahnung und ich warte jetzt auf die dritte... sorum isses richtig... 

Ja und aufregen tue ich mich nicht, wieso auch ??? Oo[/QUOTE]


----------



## Saga (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Sodele Mahnung Nr. 3 ist eingetroffen. Hab die Schreiben mal verglichen, ist ja wirklich jedesmal der gleiche Rotz den die da schreiben, bzw. einfach nur Datum geändert und ein paar Mahngebühren draufgerechnet^^

Nun gut, dann kommt wohl als nächstes das besagte Inkassoteam? Oo

Schönen Feiertag noch...

Gruß Saga


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Saga schrieb:


> Nun gut, dann kommt wohl als nächstes das besagte Inkassoteam? Oo



Genau, die Weitergabe an den Inkassokasper, dann geht es zuallerallerletzt an den Bundesoberinkassokasper.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Münster (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo,

bin neu hier und muss echt mal sagen, dass Profiwin.de echt soweit geht und nen Mahnbescheid geschickt hat. Angeblich hat mein Mann sich im Januar bei denen angemeldet - hat er aber nicht. Er hat lediglich an nem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen, bei dem es ein NOtebook zu gewinnen gab - da stand nix vom Profiwin und schon mal gar nicht, dass es was kostet. Nun haben wir 3 Manhnungen, ein oder 2 Schreiben vom dem Inkasso UNternehmen bekommen, EINEN Brief von nem Anwalt (auf den wir auch geantwortet haben) und dann kam gestern der gelbe Umschlag vom Amtsgericht reingeflattert - was nun??


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Münster schrieb:


> und dann kam gestern der gelbe Umschlag vom Amtsgericht reingeflattert - was nun??


> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Ist noch lange kein Beinbruch. Die Frist für den Widerspruch nicht versäumen
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Man beachte auch die Belehrung am Ende des Dokuments:
> 
> "*Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragsteller der Anspruch zusteht.*"
> 
> ...


----------



## eleanor284 (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo, hab das gleiche Problem.
mir wurde einfach so im April 5€ vom Konto abgebucht, hab noch nie was von Profiwin hört, also ging ich gleich mal auf denen ihre Webseid, aber auch diese Seite noch nie gesehn. Also nochmal auf die Bank und Geld zurück geholt.
Dann fing es an mit 1.Mahnung, 2.Mahnung und jetzt auch noch die 3.Mahnung.
Was soll ich nun tun?? wie ist es bei dir nun gelaufen??
Bekomm jetzt doch mit der Angst
lg
dani


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



eleanor284 schrieb:


> ...hab noch nie was von Profiwin hört, also ging ich gleich mal auf denen ihre Webseid, aber auch diese Seite noch nie gesehn. Also nochmal auf die Bank und Geld zurück geholt.



Wenn Du "noch nie was von denen gehört" hast, dann warst Du sicher auch nicht auf der Webseite. Wenn Du Dich da nicht angemeldet hast, dann ist natürlich auch kein "Vertrag" zustandegekommen, der Dich zu irgendetwas verpflichten würde.


Wenn es keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es auch keine irgendwie geartete Grundlage für eine Zahlungsforderung. Auch keinen sonst irgendwie gearteten Rechtsanspruch, auch keine Erklärungspflicht, auch keine "negative Beweispflicht".
In der "Beweispflicht" ist vielmehr der Forderungssteller. Der müsste aktiv nachweisen, dass eine Anmeldung erfolgt ist. Unmöglich, wenn tatsächlich nie erfolgt.
Sollte ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch sich auf der betr. Internetseite angemeldet haben, dann obliegt es allein dem "Unternehmen", den "Schuldigen" auszumachen und zu belangen. Derjenige, der daraufhin mit einer unberechtigten Forderung konfrontiert wird, hat gegenüber dem Klabauterunternehmen keinerlei Rechtspflichten und muss auch nicht  Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten oder ähnlichen Mumpitz tun.
Es ist dabei völlig unerheblich, ob der Mainzelmann, irgendein Mister X, der "Unternehmer" selbst oder sonstwer einen dort angemeldet hat. Wenn das Klabauterunternehmen nicht durch technisch mögliche Maßnahmen sicherstellt, dass sich nicht ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch anmelden kann, dann hat es die daraus angeblich oder tatsächlich entstehenden wirtschaftlichen Verluste selbst zu vertreten.

Wenn einem aufgrund einer substanzlosen Forderung ohne Genehmigung Geld vom Konto abgebucht wird, dann ist das "Rückbuchen" genau die richtige Reaktion.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer denn Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa..." etc.) wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht. - Es gäbe ja auch gar keine Rechtsgrundlage dafür.

Zum Umgang mit unberechtigten Forderungen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/39767-libereco-rechnung-5.html#post272948

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## eleanor284 (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo, hab auch ein großes Problem mit Profiwin.
mir wurde einfach so im April 5€ vom Konto abgebucht, hab noch nie was von Profiwin gehört, also ging ich gleich mal auf denen ihre Webseid, aber auch diese Seite noch nie gesehn. Also nochmal auf die Bank und Geld zurück geholt. Die haben sogar mein Geburtsdaten und das alles, woher nur?? 
Dann fing es an mit 1.Mahnung, 2.Mahnung und jetzt auch noch die 3.Mahnung.
Was soll ich nun tun?? wie ist es bei dir nun gelaufen?? die machen mir Angst, will da wieder raus, ist ein Alptraum. Muß ich jetzt zum Anwalt??
lg
dani


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Du "musst" gar nichts. Du solltest aber mal mein Posting über Deinem letzten lesen (war zeitgleich gepostet, daher wohl von Dir übersehen).


----------



## rubio (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo zusammen... ich hab vor einiger zeit schon einmal geschrieben...
ich habe mich vor 4 jahren oder so mal bei profiwin angemeldet und sogar eine zeit lang bezaht... war zu der zeit volljährig, hab es aber trotzdem nicht besser gewusst... mit der zeit wird man klüger und ich hab da gekündigt... alles bestens...
hab dann nich mehr darüber nachgedacht... Irgenwelche Unterlagen hab ich diesbezüglich auch nicht mehr. 2007 bin ich auch umgezogen...
jetzt im frühling dieses jahres 2009 habe ich ein schreiben von ner inkasso firma bekommen, die zahlungsforderungen von 2006 (wo ich noch unter meiner alten adresse erreichbar war) eingefordert... irgendwie schon über 200€ mit Mahnkosten...
Rechnungen oder Mahnungen hab ich aber nie bekommen... gleich der bescheid vom inkassounternehmen und ich hab wie gesagt im besagten zeitraum noch unter der alten adresse gewohnt.
Ich hab mich hier dann mal zu wort gemeldet und man gab mir den tip das zu ignorieren bis ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid kommt... nach einigen androhungen von dem inkasso-unternehmen mit anwalt kam dieser dann auch und ich hab den wie empfohlen wiedersprochen und zurückgesendet...
heute hab ich einen brief vom anwalt bekommen, in dem steht, dass der wiederspruch zur kenntnis genommen wurde, dass ich aber nun zwangsläufig einem Prozessvervahren rechnen müsse, welches deutlich höhere kosten nach sich ziehen würde, die ich tragen müsse.
Sollte ich aus finanziellen gründen Widerspruch eingelegt haben, sei ihre "Mandatschaft"  zur Rücknahme des Mahnbescheids bereit und stimmt Ratenzahlungen zu, die meiner Vermögenssituation angemessen seien. (Ratenzahlungen wurden mir auch schon in den schreiben vom Inkasso-Unternehemen angeboten.
Die waren auch so vorausschauend ein Schreiben anzufügen, was ich unterschrieben an das Amtsgericht senden soll und ein Ratenangebot unter Offenlegung meiner wirtschaftlichen Situation machen soll.

Ich hatte natürlich bei jedem schreiben ein ungutes gefühl... die verstehen einen einzuschüchtern, aber da ich mich im recht fühlte, hab ich das mit guten gewissen ignoriert...
War das jetzt doch falsch? Bin ich jetzt am Arsch? Muss ich das doch zahlen? Kann ich irgendwas unternehmen? Muss ich was unternehmen?

Bitte bitte helft mir....

Danke schön


----------



## Nanni (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo rubio,
hast du damals eine Kündigungsbestätigung bekommen?
Ich habe am 26.Mai nach 4 langen Jahren schriftlich und fristgerecht gekündigt, habe aber weder Kündigungsbestätigung noch Rückschein erhalten.Es wurde aber auch nicht mehr für Juni abgebucht.Ich sehe den Fall für mich als erledigt an(hab ja den Beleg von der Post). 
Ich frage nur, damit ich weiß, was da eventuell noch auf mich zukommen könnte.
Wenn ich einmal an dem Punkt ankomme an dem du heute bist, weiß ich was ich zu tun habe: weiter ignorieren. Wenn ich einer Ratenzahlung zustimme, gebe ich zu dass ich einen Vertrag habe. Ich bin sicher, dass die nicht vor Gericht ziehen werden. Das ist nur ein letzter hilfloser Versuch doch noch an Geld von dir zu kommen.

Liebe Grüße Nanni


----------



## katzenjens (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



rubio schrieb:


> ... nach einigen androhungen von dem inkasso-unternehmen mit anwalt kam dieser dann auch und ich hab den wie empfohlen wiedersprochen und zurückgesendet...
> heute hab ich einen brief vom anwalt bekommen, in dem steht, dass der wiederspruch zur kenntnis genommen wurde, dass ich aber nun zwangsläufig einem Prozessvervahren rechnen müsse, welches deutlich höhere kosten nach sich ziehen würde, die ich tragen müsse.
> Sollte ich aus finanziellen gründen Widerspruch eingelegt haben, sei ihre "Mandatschaft" zur Rücknahme des Mahnbescheids bereit und stimmt Ratenzahlungen zu, die meiner Vermögenssituation angemessen seien. (Ratenzahlungen wurden mir auch schon in den schreiben vom Inkasso-Unternehemen angeboten.
> Die waren auch so vorausschauend ein Schreiben anzufügen, was ich unterschrieben an das Amtsgericht senden soll und ein Ratenangebot unter Offenlegung meiner wirtschaftlichen Situation machen soll.


Wenn es "zwangsläufig" einen Prozess geben würde, wären die doch nicht bereit, bei Ratenzahlung den Mahnbescheid aufzuheben. Das Verhalten des Anwalts zeigt eher, dass er unsicher ist, einen Prozess überhaupt gewinnen zu können. Wobei wenn man jetzt einer Ratenzahlung zustimmt... unklug.
Es darf bezweifelt werden, dass die es auf einen Prozess ankommen lassen. Und selbst wenn, ist immer noch genug Zeit, einen Anwalt zu konsultieren.

Mehr Hilfe darf hier leider nicht gegeben werden. Aber Du hast bis jetzt alles so gemacht, wie es in den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten gesagt wurde und ausser Drohschreiben und dem besagten Mahnbescheid nix böses bekommen.

Meine Vermutung, es werden weiterhin Drohschreiben kommen aber auf einen Prozess werden die es nicht ankommen lassen. Wenn die den verlieren, steht für die mehr auf dem Spiel als für Dich. 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## rubio (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Also das is ja gerde mein problem... das is 3 jahre her und selbst wenn ich ein schreiben bekommen habe (ich weiß es nich mehr - es war ruhe und damit war der fall für mich erledigt), habe ich das doch jetzt nich mehr... sowas bewahrt man ja nich unbedingt jahre lang auf...
Ich schlafe durch die sache echt unruhig... sollte das vor gericht gehen, kann ich nix beweisen. was kann ich denn tun? muss ich was befürchten?
die kosten, die die schon jetzt einfordern sind nich ohne, aber wenn da noch verfahrenskosten dazukommen hab ich echt ein problem.... ich bin echt kurz davor weich zu werden.... oder vorm nervenzusammenbruch....


----------



## katzenjens (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Dann würde ich Dir empfehlen, schon jetzt einen Rechtsanwalt zu konsultieren. Die Beratungshonorare sind normalerweise recht zivil. Weil es kann nicht angehen, dass Du wegen so einer Sache Deine Lebensqualität verlierst. Ein guter Anwalt kann Dich beruhigen und dem gegnerischen Anwalt auch das Maul stopfen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Bruno... (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

@rubio
soll es zu einem Prozess kommen, vergeht bestimmt noch eine Zeit. Wenn Du die Forderungen aus 2006 bis zum 31.12.2009 nicht zahlst, dann sind sie verjährt. Du muss nur noch 6 Monate durchhalten. Und schone Deine Nerven, Profiwin ist es nicht wert 

Vor kurzem habe ich auch eine Zahlungsaufforderung aus dem Jahr 2006 bekommen und zwar gleich eine Mahnung (die Nr. 3, ich frage mich, wo die ersten zwei geblieben sind :-p ). Für ein seriöses Unternehmen ist es nicht typisch, deswegen sehe ich das ganze ehe gelassen.


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Bruno... schrieb:


> eine Mahnung (die Nr. 3, ich frage mich, wo die ersten zwei geblieben sind :-p )


Kam die Nr. 3 per eMail oder Brief?


----------



## krennz (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ich hatte Profiwin angeschrieben und um die Lizenznummer nach dem Glückspielstaatsvertrag gefragt.

Profiwin behauptet steif und fest keine Lizenz zu brauchen, da sie keine Lotterien vermittelt. Es würden lediglich Preisausschreiben vermittelt und das wäre kein Glücksspiel. ???????????

Diese Bettelbriefe um Rücknahme des Widerspruchs kenne ich zur GEnüge. Für mich ist das ein Zeichen, dass die ganze Sache auf sehr dünnem Eis liegt.


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



krennz schrieb:


> Profiwin behauptet steif und fest keine Lizenz zu brauchen, da sie keine Lotterien vermittelt. Es würden lediglich Preisausschreiben vermittelt und das wäre kein Glücksspiel.


Und was soll daran nun nicht stimmen? Das Eintragen in kostenlose "_Gewinn_"spiele hat mit dem "_Glück_"spiel nicht viel zu tun und außerdem ist Profiwin damit nur ein Trittbrettfahrer, also ein Dienstleister für denjenigen, der sich dort kostenpflichtig anmeldet.


----------



## Saga (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Sodele meld mich mal wieder zu Wort. Nachdem ich alle Mahnung fein säuberlich erhalten habe, bekam ich gestern ein Schreiben von Intrum Justitia. Ich hab mich vor lachen nicht mehr eingekriegt^^ Man beachte die Zusatzseite! Anerkennung der Forderung: man soll Angaben über Beruf machen, sowie was man alles sonst zahlt, wie Miete. Ebenso Angaben über den Ehepartner, ob eine Lebensversicherung etc besteht und wenn ja wie hoch Oo.

Ich muss sagen, ich hatte schon mal das Vergnügen mit Inkassofirmen und nicht eine einzigste wollte solche Angaben wissen !!!:wall:

Ich frage mich sowieso was auf einmal der "Ehepartner" ( wenn vorhanden ) damit zu tun haben soll Oo

Nun gut, ich hoff ja das es bald zum Mahnbescheid kommt und der Rotz ein Ende hat. So langsam nervts den Müll aufzuheben...


----------



## Boindil (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

HaHaHa... hab nach langer ruhezeit wieder einen brief bekommen..
ebenfalls "irtum justitia - profiwin" selber betrag alles gleich...
hab gedacht ich hätt endlich ruhe..
werd wohl mal mit ner axt dort anrücken.....:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hausbesuche bringen nichts, außer Ärger.


----------



## Boindil (16 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ja, ich weis... aber es kribbelt so in den fingern....


----------



## krennz (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ich weiss aus Korrespondenz mit Profiwin, dass die sich schon seit Jahren keiner Callcenter mehr bedienen, auf Grund schlechter Erfahrungen. Profiwin wirbt nur noch im Internet. Auf den Anmeldeseiten, die ich besucht habe ist, zumindest vor der Eingabe der persönlichen Daten, der Preis im vorstehenden Text ersichtlich. Bei der schriftlichen Rechnung wird die anmeldende Mailaddy genannt. Was sollne die noch machen, damit auch der Letzte mitbekommt, dass hier Kostenpflicht besteht?

5 € im Monat, Laufzeit 2 Jahre, 2oo Gewinnspiele im Monat.

Ich habe mich selber angemeldet, weil ich das reel finde. Ich könnte auch Lotto spielen, aber das würde teurer.


----------



## boudei (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo zusammen

Ich komme aus der Schweiz und habe das selbe Problem wie ihr mit Profwin, bin zwar erst bei der 1. Mahnung aber ich stehe dam ziemlich gelassen gegenüber.

Ich wollte nur Fragen da das ein GmbH ist hat der sich sicher eintragen lassen, und wo lässt man sich in Deutschland eintragen?

gruss boudei ( und nehmmts nicht so ernst :smile


----------



## krennz (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

In Deutschland werden die Firmen ins Handelsregister beim zuständigen Gericht eingetragen. 

Profiwin ist eingetragen. Gesellschaftervertrag und andere weitergehende Auskünfte sind kostenpflichtig und können nach entsprechender Anmeldung und Registrierung beim Registergericht, sofern schon dem elektronischen Register angeschlossen, eingesehen werden.

www.handelsregister.de


----------



## feelle (22 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Endlich habe ich eine Seite gefunden wo sich mit ProfiWin beschäftigt wird. Braucht man ja nur bei Google.de Profiwin eingeben *gg*


Bei mir war es so, das ich eines schönes Tages eine  E-Mail von Profiwin erhalten habe mit ein er Rechnung. Wisst ja selber wie hoch. 

Ich denke so: WIE KANN DAS SEIN? Geht nich! Kenn die Seite nicht und habe sie auch nie Besucht. Das weiß ich zu 100%!

Trotzdem wollte ich widerrufen, dann lese ich mein angebliches Anmeldedatum UND SIEHE DA: zufällig war die Frist schon abgelaufen und konnte nicht mehr widerrufen. NA SOWAS!

Ich rufe ProfiWin an: Fragte so eine Dame ob sie nicht mehr  alle Latten am Zaun habe und was das ganze soll. Trotz meiner direkten Fragen bekam ich nur die Standartantworten wie schon im Forum besprochen. hm...


So vergingen weitere 5 Monate mit weiterer Post die ich für viele Zwecke benutzte. Praktische Unterlage für den Aschenbecher, Getränke & Speisen und auch für Bastelarbeiten.


UND NUN POST VON INTRUM JUSTITIA GMBH 

Hab natürlich nich reagiert, weil,  wieso.  Ich meine wo kämen wir  denn da hin. Lächerlich.

Eines Tages ruften die mich an!!! Und sagten mir ich sollte doch zur Polizei gehen eine Strafanzeige stellen wegen Betrug oder Missbrauch von daten, kene ahnung wiese das genannt hat. 
Ich habe ihr daraufhin nur erwiedert ob sie denn nicht wüsste wie mein tagesablauf ist und das ich wirklich wichtigere Dinge zu tun habe als das.
DA SAGTE DIE : NA DA WERDN SE BALD RICHTIG VIEL GELD LOS! und legte auf.


*lach* ^^


----------



## Reducal (22 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*


du hast nicht hinreichend ordentlich widersprochen sondern nur was am Telefon geschwubbel, deshalb das einfache Mahnverfahren gegen dich.
du hättest nichts widerrufen müssen, da du ja den Vertrag angeblich nicht ausgelöst hattest.
bei Profiwin melden sich nicht wenige mit Daten anderer an, könnte sein, dass das bei dir auch so war.
das mit der Polizei ist natürlich Quatsch, da die das besser selber machen sollten (sind ja die vermeintlichen Geschädigten). Nur haben die Brandenburger offensichtlich auch nicht so die rechte Lust dazu.


----------



## krennz (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ich habe mich bei Profiwin angemeldet. Während der Anmeldung hatte ich die Möglichkeit alles auszudrucken. Die Bestätigung bekam ich innerhalb von ein paar Minuten. Sie enthielt die ordnungsgemässe Widerrufsbelehrung und war ausdruckbar. Nach Rückfrage bei Profiwin wird in meiner, sowie in allen anderen Rechnungen auch, die bestellende Mailadresse genannt.

Ich habe nur einen Tip für Alle. Überprüft die Mailadresse auf der Rechnung. Ist es nicht Eure, sofort bei Profiwin melden.

Dies ist meine unmassgebliche Meinung und ausdrücklich KEINE Rechtsberatung.


----------



## Teleton (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



krennz schrieb:


> Sie enthielt die ordnungsgemässe Widerrufsbelehrung und war ausdruckbar..


Wenn sie nur ausdruckbar ist fehlt es nach Ansicht vieler Juristen an der erforderlichen Perpetuierung.
Aus Interesse: Wie hast Du festgestellt, dass die Belehrung ansonsten ordungsgemäß ist? Sowas ja eigentlich in den Bereich des juristischen Hochrecks.


----------



## krennz (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Das BMJ hat eine neue Empfehlung für die Widerrufsbelehrung erarbeitet und veröffentlicht. Die von Profiwin entspricht dieser Empfehlung und ist daher m.E. i.O.

Aber es gibt sicherlich wieder Abmahnanwälte, die das anders sehen.:wall:


----------



## Münster (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo,

so, wir sind jetzt bei der Stufe: dem Mahnbescheid widersprochen, gestern nen Brief von dem Anwalt (Aduvio oder so ähnlich) bekommen und der bittet um Rücknahme des Widerspruchs bis zum 07.08.
Prozeß wäre das nächste. Bei Widerspruch würde Profiwin Ratenzahlung gestatten, dazu müssten wir unsere wirtschaftlichen Verhältnisse darlegen.
Das kann doch nicht richtig sein oder? Anwalt konsultieren? Oder einfach abwarten? Mein Mann bekommt langsam kalte Füße - was tun? Er ist sich zu 1000 % sicher, dass er sich nie bei Profiwin angemeldet hat - nur bei einer Seite auf der man ein Notebook gewinnen konnte. Könnte Profiwin dahinterstecken??
Gruß
Tanja


----------



## webwatcher (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Münster schrieb:


> Mein Mann bekommt langsam kalte Füße - was tun?


Warum? Wenn sich dieser Laden sich  seiner Sache sicher wäre, würde er es 
wie jede seriöse Firma durchziehen und nicht halbseidenes anbieten.

Gerade  das Rumgehampele zeigt, dass sie selber von ihre Forderung nicht überzeugt sind.


----------



## Münster (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

also einfach mal abwarten?? evtl. ne Rechtschutzversicherung abschließen für den Prozeß?


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Münster schrieb:


> also einfach mal abwarten??


Der Spitzbub nennt das aussitzen und da sitzt er wirklich gut und lange.


Münster schrieb:


> evtl. ne Rechtschutzversicherung abschließen für den Prozeß?


1. braucht es nicht und 2. geht sowieso nicht, da der ursächliche Sachverhalt bereits vor Vertragsfindung statt fand - das übernimmt keine RV.


----------



## Gaston (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Eine Rechtschutzversicherung für einen akuten Fall abschließen geht nicht!
Sonst würde man sich ja erst Versichern, wenn was passiert. Das liegt weder im Interesse der Versicherungen, noch im Sinn von Versicherungen (wenn wir mal außen vor lassen, dass die Versicherungsgesellschaften sich von dem eigentlichen Sinn von Versicherungen bereits meilenweit entfernt ahben).

Übrigens gegen kalte Füße helfen dicke Wollsocken. 

Nur mal so eine Überlegung:
Eine Firma lässt einen Mahnbescheid zusenden. Diesem wird widersprochen.
Was würde ich als Gläubiger machen? Nun, ich würde mir sagen: Diese Spacken wollen sich vor der Zahlung drücken, aber nicht mit mir.
Und meinem Anwalt das OK geben für die Klage.

Bin ich jetzt ein Abzocker, würde ich mir natürlich sagen:
Klagen? Na, dann gibt es ja sehr wahrscheinlich ein Urteil, in dem einem meiner "Kunden" bestätigt wird, dass ich keinen Forderungsgrund habe und jeder weitere "Kunde" könnte dies in seiner Begründung bei einer Klage heranziehen. Schon stehen meine Karten dann evtl. wieder etwas schlechter.

Ergo gehe ich hin und tue so, als ob ich dem "Kunden" noch eine letzte Möglichkeit gebe. Als goldenen Weg biete ich Ihm eine Ratenzahlung an. Sagt er dieser zu, dann habe ich einen Vertrag in der Hand und schon ist meine Position um 1000% besser als vorher.

Nur so mal als gedanke.

Wenn Deinem Mann die Füße zu kalt sind, dann könnt Ihr auch die Entscheidung herbeiführen.
Bei einem Mahnbescheid kann auch der angebliche Schuldner eine Verhandlung beantragen, nicht nur der angebliche Gläubiger. 

Dann braucht Dein Mann nicht die von mir vermuteten nächsten Monate und mehrere "allerletzten Mahnungen" über mit kalten Füßen rumsitzen. :sun:


----------



## Münster (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

also abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## rubio (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Gaston schrieb:


> Wenn Deinem Mann die Füße zu kalt sind, dann könnt Ihr auch die Entscheidung herbeiführen.
> Bei einem Mahnbescheid kann auch der angebliche Schuldner eine Verhandlung beantragen, nicht nur der angebliche Gläubiger.
> 
> Dann braucht Dein Mann nicht die von mir vermuteten nächsten Monate und mehrere "allerletzten Mahnungen" über mit kalten Füßen rumsitzen. :sun:



Wie jetzt? Man kann damit rechnen, dass die noch mehr so lustige letzte, allerletzte und allerallerletzte Mahnungen schicken? meine fresse. Wat die da na Porto verballern. Kein Wunder, dass die so dringend Geld haben wollen.

Ich bin gerade an der gleichen Stelle... Mahnbescheid widersprochen und noch mal ein "Angebot" bekommen das zurück zu nehmen.
Ich hab gehofft, das hat langsam mal ein Ende, weil die Laune bei uns im Haushalt sinkt mit jedem Schreiben von denen...


----------



## Münster (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ja bei uns hängt der haussegen auch etwas neben der spur. Wir haben uns eigentlich nicht nie gestritten, aber seit denen ist es echt was für den arsch.


----------



## markotietz (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ich habe gestern (30.07.2009) auch dem "Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid" aus Berlin Weddig mit "Einschreiben und Rückschein" widersprochen, vorher alles ignoriert, mich niemals auf Mahnschreiben hin gemeldet. Bin mal gespannt wie es nun weiter geht.. sehe der Sache gelassen entgegen und hoffe all ihr anderen User macht das genauso... Aufregung schadet dem Kreislauf und die Futzies da sind es nicht wert


----------



## Münster (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

so langsam geht das mit der gelassenheit halt nicht mehr. die nerven ohne ende.


----------



## rubio (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

jau... versteh ich voll... ich meine im grunde weiß, man ja, dass das elles nur ne ganz miese nummer is, aber aufregen tut's einen trotzdem. Auch wenn man hier, wie auch von von befreundeten Anwälten und Jurastudenten, 1A beruhigt wird öffnet man diese Briefe immer mit nem mulmigen Gefühl... Ich bin schon immer skeptisch, wenn ich andere offiziel (wirkende) Schreiben im Briefkasten finde, was das denn sei.


----------



## markotietz (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Münster schrieb:


> so langsam geht das mit der gelassenheit halt nicht mehr. die nerven ohne ende.




So lange Du nichts Amtliches in Deinem Briefkasten hast, musst Du Dich dazu halt zwingen, Gelassenheit zu verbreiten.. nützt ja nix... meine Frau z.B. hätte da auch gleich die ersten Beträge überwiesen aus Angst vor dem was noch kommt... konnte Sie aber von meinem Weg überzeugen! :-p


----------



## Münster (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

wie ich ja schon geschrieben hatte, kommt es zum streit und zu kalten füßen bei meinem mann. ich versuche ihn ja zu beruhigen...... aber die gemüter heizen sich gut auf


----------



## webwatcher (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Versuch ihm klarzumachen, dass seriöse Firmen nicht so lange rumhampeln, sondern schnell 
sehr konkret werden. 
Dieser  Nervenkrieg ist die einzige "Waffe", die diesen Typen zur Verfügung steht.
Einen Prozess wollen sie nämlich  unter keinen Umständen, da sie genau wissen, 
dass sie den mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit verlieren würden.


----------



## Münster (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ok. dann versuch ich das mal


----------



## Münster (4 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hat denn hier schon wer nach dem widersprochenen Mahnbescheid Post von dem Anwalt bekommen, indem aufgefordert wird, den Widerspruch zu stornieren und so weiter?? Kommt es wirklich zu nem Prozeß?? Nen Prozeß können wir uns nämlich nicht leisten und mein Mann hatte gestern ncoh mal bei dem Anwalt angerufen und gesagt, dass wir das wohl zahlen werden (der Depp). Hat er mir heut morgen mal so nebenbei gesteckt. 
Bei der Verbraucherzentrale kostet die Beratung auch nen heiden Geld................. Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rubio (4 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

wie jetzt? der hat bei dem Anwalt angerufen, von dem ihr das lustige schreiben habt angerufen und eingewilligt zu zahlen, obwohl er sich nie angemeldet hat? das is wirklich... nich sehr clever... Damit hat er ja quasi zugegeben, dass tatsächlich ne Schuld besteht. Weil zahlt ja keiner, was er nicht schuldet.
Also ich hab das Schreiben ja auch bekommen. Ja auch nich ohne, dass es Beunruhigung bei mir ausgelöst hätte. Aber wie auch euch wurde mir hier ja geraten das auszusitzen. Ich hab auch nochmal bei befreundeten Juristen angefragt. Die haben einheitlich bestätigt, dass die es wahrscheinlich nich drauf ankommen lassen werden. Und soweit ich das hier verfolgt habe, ist hier noch nix über irgendwelche tatsächlichen Gerichtsverhandlungen dokumentiert.
Hat dein Mann "nur" mündlich eingewilligt zu Zahlen, oder hat er auch auf das Schreiben reagiert? Ich weiß ja nich, wie das von denen verwendet werden kann.


----------



## Münster (4 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

bis jetzt hat er nur mündlich eingelenkt. das schreiben wollte er heute in die post geben. Ich habe es ihm erstmal ausreden können. Er wird gleich nen Anwalt fragen und ich habe auch nen befreundeten Juristen gefragt und warte noch auf Anwort. Wir lange ist es denn bei dir her mit dem Schreiben vom Anwalt??


----------



## rubio (4 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

jetzt ziemlich genau einen Monat.


----------



## Münster (4 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ok. also einfach abwarten. es wird erstmal nix passieren?


----------



## rubio (4 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Also erwartungsgemäß wohl kaum. Wie gesagt: Wenn die Chancen hätten nen Prozess zu gewinnen, hätten die schon längst ein Verfahren eingeleitet.
So wie ich das hier jetzt rausgelesen hab, kann es sein, dass sie es noch mal versuchen mit irgendwelchen offiziell aussehenden schreiben/drohungen.
Ich hoffe doch dass die irgendwann mal aufgeben. Ich meine da fallen ja auch Kosten für die ganze Post an und die müssen ja irgendwann mal checken, dass die von mir nix kriegen. aber solange es nur ein paar solcher leute, wie deinen mann gibt, die sich irgendwann zermürben lassen (und ich mich hatten sie auch schon fast soweit zu zahlen, nur damit ich endlich meine ruhe hab) scheint es sich ja für diese leute zu lohnen.

Ich warte auf jeden fall ab und informiere sofort hier, sollte es was neues geben.


----------



## Münster (4 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

also mein mann hat grad mit nem anwalt gesprochen. dem sollen wir nun alle unterlagen zukommen lassen und er arbeitet sich da mal durch. aber er meinte, dass es schon nen mahnbescheid gegeben hat, wäre es eher unwahrscheinlich, dass wir da ohne probleme wieder rauskommen würden.


----------



## rubio (4 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

das is doch unsinn... so ein mahnbescheid sagt doch gar nix aus. ok, ich bin absolut kein jurist, aber soweit ich das in meinen recherchen rausgekriegt hab ist es doch so, dass jeder zu gericht gehen kann und bei forderungen so einen bescheid beantragen kann. geprüft, ob die forderungen bestand haben wird vom gericht aber erstmal nicht. Nur wenn auf den Bescheid nicht ragiert wird, kann es zu Problemen führen.
Also mein kompetentes Halbwissen habe ich mir durch beiträge wie diesen hier aneignen können. Da findet man aber auch noch mehr, wenn man sich mal ein bisschen umguckt.

Wenn die keine berechtigten Forderungen stellen können die solange mahnen wie sie wollen...
Sollte dein Mann bezahlen, dann sag mir bescheid, dann schreib ich ihm, dass ich auch gerne Geld hätte...  Ich würde auch schicke Schreiben dafür aufsetzen :sun:


----------



## Münster (4 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

nein er wird ja erstmal nicht zahlen, aber ne meinung von nem juristen sollte doch wohl was wert sein. der guckt sich das alles an und dann mal schauen


----------



## Don Pablo (4 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Münster schrieb:


> hat denn hier schon wer nach dem *widersprochenen Mahnbescheid* Post von dem Anwalt bekommen, indem aufgefordert wird, den Widerspruch zu stornieren und so weiter??


Wenn es nach dem Widerspruch eines *Mahnbescheids* weitergeht, dann erhält man Post vom Gericht in einem gelben Umschlag.
Oder meinst Du den Widerruf des stinknormalen Mahndrohmülls?


----------



## Gsiberger (4 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo.

Hab mich hier im Forum angemolden, da ich auch ein Problem mit Profiwin habe.


Ich soll mich am 28.06.2008 bei denen angemolden haben (ich bin mir allerdings nicht 100%ig sicher, ob ich es getan habe oder nicht). Durch Unwissenheit über das Unternehmen habe ich dann die 60 Euro bezahlt.
Als ich dann denen das Geld überwiesen habe, bekam von Earnstar.de (nem Paidmailanbieter, bei dem man für die Teilnahme an Aktionen nen Betrag bekommt), eine Vergütung gut geschrieben für meine Teilnahme an der Profiwin-Aktion. Dadurch könnte es immerhin stimmen, dass ich mich wirklich angemeldet habe.

 Nun soll ich denen wieder 60 Euro überweisen, hab schon in nem anderen Forum gefragt, wie ich vorgehen sollte. Man hat mir geraten, denen ein Kündigungsschreiben zu schreiben, welches ich danach getan habe (war ne Vorlage). Dies wurde allerdings ignoriert, bekam ne Mail mit ner Zahlungssaufforderung über 60 Euro. 

Dann kommt noch folgendes dazu: Bei der Teilnahme am 28.06.2008 war ich noch minderjährig, paar Tage später wurde ich dann achtzehn (in der damaligen Mahnschreiben, ist mein Geburtsalter allerdings 1988). 

Nun stellt mich folgende Frage, wie soll ich weiter vorgehen?

Und kommt es auch zu einer Gerichtsverhandlungs, falls man sich möglicherweise wirklich dort angemeldet hat?

Ich hoffe, jemand kann mir dabei helfen und danke schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Lies mal die Grundsatzinfos, die hier ganz oben auf der Seite verlinkt sind.

Kostenpflichtige Verträge auf Webseiten werden nur wirksam, wenn über die Kostenpflicht deutlich und sofort erkennbar auf der Anmeldeseite belehrt wurde.

Aboverträge mit Minderjährigen sind schwebend unwirksam und können von den Erziehungsberechtigten bzw. von der Person selbst, wenn sie inzwischen volljährig ist, nachträglich für nichtig erklärt werden.

Es gibt auch kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## markotietz (5 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



markotietz schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern (30.07.2009) auch dem "Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid" aus Berlin Weddig mit "Einschreiben und Rückschein" widersprochen, vorher alles ignoriert, mich niemals auf Mahnschreiben hin gemeldet. Bin mal gespannt wie es nun weiter geht.. sehe der Sache gelassen entgegen und hoffe all ihr anderen User macht das genauso... Aufregung schadet dem Kreislauf und die Futzies da sind es nicht wert



Ich habe bis heute (05.08.2009) noch nicht mal den Rückschein des Einschreibens vom *"Widerspruch des gerichtlichen Mahnschreibens"* vom Amtsgericht zurück... ich warte weiter ab :-p


----------



## markotietz (6 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



markotietz schrieb:


> Ich habe bis heute (05.08.2009) noch nicht mal den Rückschein des Einschreibens vom *"Widerspruch des gerichtlichen Mahnschreibens"* vom Amtsgericht zurück... ich warte weiter ab :-p



Gestern (05.08.09) nun kam der Rückschein vom Amtsgericht Wedding bei mir an. :sun:


----------



## TomEils (6 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe das selbe Problem mit ProfiWin.de! Zu meinen Geschehnissen. 

Ich bekam am 17.06.2009 den ersten Brief, wohlgemerkt eine "Letzte Mahnung" von Profiwin.de, in dem stand, dass ich mich angeblich am 26.04.2006 um 05:52:28 Uhr angemeldet hätte.

Dann stehen in dem Breif meine Daten, wie Name, Adresse, Email, Geburtsdatum und AGB akzeptiert "ja"... !?!

In diesem Brief stellen sie eine Forderung von 60,00 Euro zzgl. Mahnkosten 7,50 Euro.

Dann steht dort als letzter Satz, "überweisen sie die den Betrag noch heute und sparen sie sich so unnötige weitere Kosten."

Ich habe mich im Internet informiert, was es mit dieser Firma auf sich hat und so stieß ich auf diese Seite und auch auf andere Foren. Wo Leute die selben Briefe, mit den selben Unterstellungen bekommen haben.

ICH HABE MICH NICHT ANGEMELDET BEI DENEN; NEVER EVER!
Ich bekomme auch immer anrufe, von irgendwelchen Gewinnspielfirmen,
wo ich immer sage, dass ich das nicht will, kein Interesse hab usw.
Die Callcenter-Agenten werden sogar richtig "pissig" und beleidigen einen sogar, oder drohen einem mit der GEZ und was weiß ich nicht alles.
(eigene Erfahrung)

1. Ich war um diese Uhrzeit nicht online, da ich entweder Frühdienst bei Radio NRJ hatte, welcher um 5 Uhr begann. Und wenn ich Spätdienst hatte, dann habsch um diese Zeit geschlafen...100%ig!

2. Wieso bekomme ich eine "Letzte Mahnung"... nach 3 Jahren?

Nach dem ich auf dieser Seite einige Beiträge gelesen hab, habe ich mich entschlossen, nciht zuzahlen. Wofür auch? Ich wollte und will so einen mist nicht!

Weiterhin hab ich mich informiert, dass auf der Seite von Profiwin.de steht, dass man, wenn man nicht gewinnt, sein Geld zurück erhält.
Ich habe in den 3 Jahren meiner angeblichen Mitgliedschaft nie ein Gewinnschreiben bekommen, also ergo... muss ich sowie so nichts zahlen! Oder?

Heute (06.08.2009) habe ich ein Inkasso-Schreiben erhalten, von "Intrum justitia" aus Darmstadt. In dem wird eine Forderung angegeben von: 211,24 Euro

Welche sich zusammen setzt aus: dem angeblichen Dienstleistungsvertrag vom 01.05.2006 und frecher Weise, einem angeblichen Dienstleistungsvertrag vom 01.07.2009, plus Mahnkosten usw.

1. Wieso wird ein angeblicher Vertrag verlängert, wenn nicht mal der erste bestätigt oder bezahlt wurde? (da es von meiner Seite aus, niemals zu so einer Vereinbarung kam)

2. Wie soll ich mich verhalten?

3. Wieso erhalte ich den brief heute und hab nur bis zum 13.08.2009 Zeit zu zahlen? Laut Lehre als Rechtsanwaltsfachangestellter (Tippse)- (habsch dummer Weise abgebrochen) werden 14 Tage Frist gewährt. 

Hier scheint es eher so, als müsse alles schnell schnell gehen, damit man nicht richtig reagieren kann, bzw. nicht dagegen vorgehen kann.

Ich habe mir für den 20.08.2009 einen Termin beim Anwalt geholt und werde euch weiter berichten! Heute werde ich noch einen Widerspruch einlegen, damit man auch rechtlich mehr Zeit hat.

Ich bitte um Hilfe und Erleuchtung, wie ich mich verhalten soll. 

grüße Tom


----------



## markotietz (6 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



TomEils schrieb:


> ...wie ich mich verhalten soll.
> 
> grüße Tom




Abwarten bis ein "gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid" von einem Amtsgericht als Einschreiben kommt, diesen dann mit Einschreiben und Rückschein auf dem beigelegten Schreiben mit einem "Kreuz" widersprechen und gut ist... also... keine Aufregung und Füße stillhalten... das ist bei mir auch gerad der Fall...


----------



## Münster (6 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

wir haben auch dem Mahnbescheid widersprochen, danach noch nen Schreiben vom Anwalt (Adiuvo) bekommen und sind dann damit zu unserem Anwalt gegangen. Der hat da wohl nen Schreiben hingeschickt (Wir bekommen noch die Kopie)


----------



## Antiscammer (6 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Bei völlig unbegründeten Forderungen gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:


Man macht nichts. Denn: eine Rechtspflicht, sich bei einer unbegründeten Forderung zur Sache äußern zu müssen, gibt es nicht. Erst einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid wird widersprochen.

Man wird so richtig unangenehm. Dann aber mit Anwalt, gut dokumentiert, konsequent und bissig durchgezogen. Es gibt da eine ganze Kaskade möglicher Maßnahmen, wie z.B. negative Feststellungsklage, Unterlassungsklage gegen das Inkassobüro, einstweilige Verfügung wegen wiederholter Androhung des Schufa-Eintrags trotz Kenntnis der Streitigkeit etc.


----------



## painsucker (6 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hey, meine freundin bekommt auch dauernd emails von Justitia Inkasso.
die wollen auch irgendwelches geld für prowin oder so.
da sie aber umgezogen ist, haben die nicht ihre richtige adresse und sämtliche post von denen geht wieder zurück zu denen.
nun schreiben die das die eine kostenpflichtige adressrecherche einleiten wollen. sollen wir denen die neue adresse geben oder einfach alles ignorieren. ich mein, wir hätten ja auch die emails nie bekommen können.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung ist man weder in der Pflicht, diese bezahlen zu müssen, noch, sich in der Sache äußern zu müssen, auch nicht, bei der Adressrecherche zu helfen.

Wenn der Inkassokasper gern weitere Mahnungen zustellen möchte - bitte.
Soll er selbst sehen, wie er die Adresse rauskriegt. Damit ist die Forderung aber _immer noch_ unbegründet, und er tut das alles zu seinem teuren Privatvergnügen, selbst, wenn er die Daten irgendwie rauskriegt. (Vielleicht mit einer Kristallkugel.)

Nur, wenn ein Gericht feststellen sollte, dass die Forderung begründet war, dann hätte man die Kosten für die Adressermittlung zu zahlen.

Selbst, wenn Ihr die e-Mails beweisbar zugestellt bekommen haben solltet (den Beweis kann man bei Bestreiten aber auch nicht erbringen...), dann ändert sich nichts daran, dass Ihr auf die e-Mails nicht reagieren müsst, weil es keine Vertragsgrundlage gibt.


----------



## painsucker (6 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

zumal sie bei ihrer alten adresse nicht mal nen internetanschluss hatte ^^


----------



## Saga (7 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

So auch ich meld mich mal wieder zu Wort. Mittlerweile bin ich auch bei ADIUVO gelandet :wall:

So langam gehts mir aufn [ edit] . Ich ignoriere die Schreiben, dennoch sind se alle fein säuberlich aufgehoben. Kann man vielleicht mal zum anzünden fürn Grill verwenden ^^ 

Anscheind müssen die wohl echt nur so Standartschreiben haben oder nicht?

Würde mich mal interessieren. 
Ebenso wäre es doch eigentlich ne Gute Sache, falls es mal zu einem Prozess kommt, das mehrere dort von uns erscheinen oder nicht?


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Saga schrieb:


> Anscheind müssen die wohl echt nur so Standartschreiben haben oder nicht?


Es ist ein Massengeschäft.



Saga schrieb:


> falls es mal zu einem Prozess kommt,


Dazu wird es nach aller Erfahrung nicht kommen.


----------



## rubio (8 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Als ich heute den Briefkasten aufgemacht hab, haben bei mir schon wieder Kopfschmerzen eingesetzt. Ein neuer Brief. Nachdem 2x intrum justiitia geschrieben und gefordert hat, 1x Audiuvu, 1 Mahnbescheid kam (widersprochen), und noch einmal Audiuvu geschrieben hat und gemeint hat ich solle besser den Widerspruch zurücknehmen, kam heute wieder mal Post von intum justitia (Wohl gemerkt kam nie ein Brief von Profiwin... die sparen sich wohl unnötige Kosten, die durch Rechnungen, 1., 2., ... , letzte Mahnung entstehen und geben das gleich an ne Inkassofirma)
Jedenfalls schreiben die, dass die Forderung jetzt an ihre Rechtsabteilung übergeben wurde (da frag ich mich ob diese "Anwaltskanzlei" audiuvo da als normale Sachbearbeiter gelten). Die teilen mir dann nochmal mit, was ich ihnen angeblich schulde, wobei die eigentlichen Kosten von 145€ inzwischen schon kleiner sind, als die "vorgerichtlichen Kosten"... und Zinsen kommen ja auch noch dazu, so dass die inzwischen 326,25€ haben wollen.
Die bieten mir dann nochmal an, dass ich weitere Folgen, welche meine Kreditwürdigkeit erheblich beeinflussen würden, vermeiden könne, wenn ich innerhalb von 10 Tagen zahle (dann sei die sache für mich erledigt - nett, oder?)
Oder aber, wenn ich die Forderung in Raten zahle, oder ich die Forderungen sogar schon bezahlt habe.
Das scheinen echt super nette Leute da zu sein... so viel Aufschub, wie dir mir schon für ihre allerletzten Fristen gegeben haben und Chancen ein Gerichtsverfahren abzuwenden 

Wie oft werden die denn noch schreiben? Solche Briefe heben die Laune hier im Haushalt nicht unbedingt ins unermessliche...


----------



## Antiscammer (8 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



rubio schrieb:


> und noch einmal Audiuvu geschrieben hat und gemeint hat ich solle besser den Widerspruch zurücknehmen,



Nix gibt's zu Nikolaus.



rubio schrieb:


> Jedenfalls schreiben die, dass die Forderung jetzt an ihre Rechtsabteilung übergeben wurde



Ja, und die Rechtsabteilung leitet es dann an den Kasper weiter, der Kasper übergibt dann an das Vollstreckungskrokodil, das Vollstreckungskrokodil dann an die päpstliche Femgerichtsrassel. Bla-bla-blubber.

Antispam e.V. -  Stories zum Schmunzeln



rubio schrieb:


> Die bieten mir dann nochmal an, dass ich weitere Folgen, welche meine Kreditwürdigkeit erheblich beeinflussen würden, vermeiden könne, wenn ich innerhalb von 10 Tagen zahle (dann sei die sache für mich erledigt - nett, oder?)



Dieser dumme Spruch wäre für mich eine Steilvorlage für eine negative Feststellungsklage sowie für eine einstweilige Verfügung wegen der wiederholten Androhung der Gefährdung der Kreditwürdigkeit ohne bestehende Rechtsgrundlage.



rubio schrieb:


> Oder aber, wenn ich die Forderung in Raten zahle,



*Das* hätten die wohl gern. :scherzkeks:

Die sollen von was anderem träumen.


----------



## Emma52 (13 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Saga schrieb:


> So auch ich meld mich mal wieder zu Wort. Mittlerweile bin ich auch bei ADIUVO gelandet :wall:
> 
> So langam gehts mir aufn [ edit] . Ich ignoriere die Schreiben, dennoch sind se alle fein säuberlich aufgehoben. Kann man vielleicht mal zum anzünden fürn Grill verwenden ^^
> 
> ...



Habe zuerst von Justizia Inkasso und dann von ADIUVO Post bekommen.
Ich denke das es Standartschreiben sind, werde bei einem Mahnschreiben vom Gericht wiedersprechen. War ende 2006 auf PROFIWIN drauf, habe aber nie gespielt. Bekamm drei Mahnungen, die letzte Jan. 2007.April 2009
wieder eine Rechnung. Dann Juni 2009 eine angeblich neue Anmeldung von Monat Mai. Im Monat Mai hatte ich keinen Rechner kann also garnicht sein.
Danach kammen Span Mails von Gewinnübersichten, die habe ich nicht aufgemacht. Die zweite Anmeldung ist also Betrug. Nach meinem Widerspruch kamm die Nummer mit der IP Adresse. Ich denke es ist wichtig das man beweisen kann niemals gespielt zuhaben und das fingierte Anmeldungen vorliegen. Dann könnte eigentlich nichts passieren.
Ich würde trotzdem auch ADIUVO widersprechen.
gruß Emma


----------



## webwatcher (13 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Emma52 schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist wichtig das man beweisen kann niemals gespielt zuhaben und das fingierte Anmeldungen vorliegen.


umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus. Die müssen etwas beweisen nicht umgekehrt

Der Fordernde hat im Zivilrecht die Beweislast. Da sie  das nicht können, kneifen sie grundsätzlich.


----------



## skihartl (14 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo zusammen,
bin hier neu im Forum.
Hab auch Probleme mit der Firma Profiwin. Es sind auch schon einige Mahnbescheide ins Haus geflattert.:wall:
Wie kann ich euch unterstützen?


----------



## rubio (14 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ich würd sagen wir richten ne sammelstelle für die mahnbescheide und prozessdrohungen ein und schicken die denen dann mal in gesammelter form zurück. schön mit schleifchen drum....:scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (14 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



skihartl schrieb:


> Es sind auch schon einige Mahnbescheide ins Haus geflattert.:wall:


na und?
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
..


----------



## Strandhafer (14 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Die können soviele Mahnungen verschicken wie es ihnen passt. Die einzige die sich darüber freut, ist die Post. Ich würde sie an Deiner Stelle unter "P", wie Papierkorb abheften.


----------



## Hanschen (14 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



rubio schrieb:


> Wie oft werden die denn noch schreiben? Solche Briefe heben die Laune hier im Haushalt nicht unbedingt ins unermessliche...



Bei mir ist das völlig anders! Ich bin jeden Tag enttäuscht wenn ich keinen neuen Brief oder Mail von einem dieser dubiosen Macher erhalte. 
Irgendwie hat sich für mich ein netter Freizeitspaß mit gewissem Unterhaltungswert daraus entwickelt. Ich frage dann auch schon mal per Mail nach, 
ob bei denen alles ok ist oder schicke ihnen Pressemitteilungen und hinterfrage den Wahrheitsgehalt der einen oder anderen Meldung. 
Natürlich bekomme ich auf die gestellten Fragen prinzipiell keine Antworten. 
Stattdessen immer wieder die Frage an mich:

*"*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Sind Sie sich wirklich über die  Ernsthaftigkeit Ihrer Lage im Klaren?"* 

Gebe dann artig Entwarnung, damit die Jungs ruhig schlafen können. 

Momentan haben die aber wohl keine Lust mehr oder gar besseres zutun. Seit genau einer Woche habe ich nichts mehr gehört! 
Nun muss ich die Zeit irgendwie überbrücken. Lese halt mal ausführlich hier im Forum. Ist ja auch spannend!

*Trotzdem: Jungs - wenn ihr hier mitlesen solltet - bitte meldet euch mal wieder! Zwingt mich nicht zu einem neuen Abo!


Also - Immer schön locker und cool bleiben und die  Laune nicht verderben lassen!
*


[/FONT]


----------



## Emma52 (17 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Das stimmt schon sich darüber lustig machen ist am besten.
wenn die das bei 100 Personen abziehen zahlen mit sicherheit 60, weil die einfach nerven.:scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (17 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Emma52 schrieb:


> wenn die das bei 100 Personen abziehen zahlen mit sicherheit 60, weil die einfach nerven.:scherzkeks:


Erfreulicherweise nur etwa  10%  nach Schätzungen der Verbraucherzentralen, was aber immer noch viel zu viel ist


----------



## Emma52 (17 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

eben haben sie mir von SAT1 eine mail geschickt das ich gewonnen hätte,
beim anklicken war es Profiwin.
Werde mich mit SAT 1 in verbindung setzen. :wall:


----------



## Mara08101985 (19 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit PROFIWIN.
Angelblich habe ich mich im Februar 2009 dort angemeldet. Rechnung kam, 1.,2.3. Mahung kam. Post von der INTRUM JUSTITIA kam...1.,2.,3. Mahnung von denen und gesern:
MAHNBESCHEID! Der Mahnbescheid ist leider echt und kommt vom Gericht...
Ich habe Widersprochen und den Bescheid per Einschreiben zurück gesendet...

Was habe ich jetzt zu befürchten? Passier noch was, oder geben die auf?
Ich habe mir nie Gedanken darüber gemacht, dass die so weit gehen...aber leider tun sie es wohl doch...und jetzt mache ich mir schon so meine Gedanken was noch kommt....

Würde mir gerne eure Erfahrungen zu Mahnbescheiden durch lesen.

Vielen Dank
Mara


----------



## Antiscammer (19 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Nun - was kann nach einem widersprochenen Mahnbescheid passieren?

Zunächst mal:
Vollstreckung und Pfändung sind erstmal unmöglich - dieser Weg ist verbaut (es sei denn, ein Richter erklärt die Forderung für rechtens, und man zahlt auch dann nicht).

Also haben die Klabautermänner 3 Möglichkeiten:

1) Klagen.

Dann müssten sie aber wirklich Butter bei die Fische tun und ihren Anspruch auch qualifiziert begründen.
Das aber hat von diesen dubiosen "Gewinnspielunternehmen" noch in Deutschland keins geschafft.
Hier wird von einem einzigen Parallelfall (anderes Unternehmen) berichtet, aber das Unternehmen hat verloren.
Und das bei Hunderttausenden, wenn nicht Millionen von Betroffenen dieser Gewinnspiel-Abzocke.

Die werden auch nicht klagen. Die scheuen die Gerichte wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Und wenn - dann ist das deren teures Privatvergnügen, die zahlen alle Gerichtskosten, auch Deine Anwaltskosten.

2) Außergerichtlich weiter mahnen, drohen und rumnölen.

Das dürfen die grundsätzlich tun, aber wenn man schon dem Mahnbescheid widersprochen hat, können die sich eigentlich an 3 Fingern ausrechnen, dass man auch davon nicht zahlen wird. 
Manchmal wird es halt trotzdem noch ein/zweimal probiert.

Allerdings leben die damit auch gefährlich. Denn außergerichtliche Mahnungen nach widersprochenem Mahnbescheid können einen Unterlassungsanspruch bzw. die Begründung für eine negative Feststellungsklage festigen, man könnte da nämlich auch sehr leicht mal den Spieß umdrehen - wenn man nur ein bißchen risikofreudig ist.

3) Klappe halten

Wenn die ein bißchen Grips und Verstand haben, halten die die Klappe und hören auf.

Letztlich ist es egal, wie: Geld kriegen die so oder so nicht.


----------



## Hanschen (19 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Mara08101985 schrieb:


> Was habe ich jetzt zu befürchten?
> Mara



Du solltest jetzt vor allem Ruhe bewahren! Ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid bedeutet ja noch lange nicht, dass die Forderung an Dich berechtigt ist.
Das Gericht prüft  dies nämlich vor der Zustellung eines solchen nicht. Deshalb erhältst Du ja auch die Möglichkeit dem zu widersprechen. 

Auf gar keinen Fall solltest Du jetzt einknicken. Ich werte es eher als einen letzten Versuch seitens Profiwin an Dein Geld zu kommen. Ob die es auf einen Prozess ankommen lassen werden ist mehr als fraglich. Sie versuchen wohl eher ein Achtungszeichen zu setzen. Und das müssen die wohl auch. Die Bereitschaft zu zahlen schwindet nämlich zunehmend. Und mit Sicherheit wird auch in dem einen oder anderen Forum mitgelesen. Natürlich hoffen die auch, dass solch ein Fall dann hier  geschildert wird und  dadurch möglichst viele weiche Knie bekommen.

Bleibe gelassen - Du bist nicht im Zugzwang - trotz Mahnbescheids!


----------



## Mara08101985 (19 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Danke für eure Antworten..

ich werde nen Teufel tun und bezahlen...ne ne ne...aber ich wollte mal wissen, was ihr darüber denkt!
Ich habe mir auch ca. 15 Seiten hier durchgelesen und finde auch immer nur die selben guten und hilfreichen Raschläge und Antworten...

Danke Danke...


----------



## Emma52 (19 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo,
ich denke das die manchmal ein Mahnverfahren über das Gericht machen,
um ihre angebliche Glaubwürdigkeit zu behalten.
Und um allen Schreibern hier Angst zu machen.
Die wissen doch auch das wir hier über die abhetzen.
Man sollte vielleicht wirklich mal an die Redaktion Akte 09 an das Sat 1 die
Berichte schicken und um Hilfe bitten.
Bei einer Rechtsanwältin die auch mit solchen Firmen zusammen gearbeitet hat
nutzte das was die hat sich aus dem Geschäftsleben ausgeklinkt.
Wenn wir uns nur so wären machen die weiter.
Das ist wie überall wenn sich mehrere Leute zusammen tun haben die keine Chance mehr.
gruß Emma52


----------



## carmen89 (20 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hallo
alos ich habe seit anfang des Jahres Mahnungen bekommen und da überall stand, dass ich nicht antworten soll, habe ich dies auch getan.
Vorgstern dann der Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht Weddingen. 
Ich habe dies einen Anwalt vorgelegt, weil ich doch ein bisschen Schiss hatte:roll: aber der sagte ich sollte widersprechen und abwarten. 
Er meinte dass es wahrscheinlich nicht zum Verfahren kommen würde. also ich Profiwin nannte, rollte er schon die Augen.
Meine angeblichen Kosten lägen bei 191 Euro.
Werde das auch nicht so schnell bezahlen.
Unter dem Mahnbescheid stand auch extra dass das Gericht nicht geprüft hat, ob der Antragssteller im Recht ist.

Nur habe ich hier gelesen, dass viele slbsr nach 3 Jahren noch belästigt werden. 
Das kann doch nciht sein, kann man dagegen nichts machen?
Also e-mail hinschicken habe ich schon versucht, aber bringt nix..

Aber es ist noch bei keinem zu einem Gerichtsverfahren gekommen?
Auch wenn ich durch den Anwalt ein bisschen beruhigter bin, brauche ich doch noch ein bisschen Gewissheit


----------



## Antiscammer (20 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Von einer anderen Gewinnspielbande ist ein einziger Prozess bekanntgeworden - und den hat das "Unternehmen" verloren.

Verklagt zu werden, ist extremst selten, verurteilt zu werden, dürfte noch unwahrscheinlicher sein. Genauso häufig, wie Zitronen am Strand von Sylt wachsen.

Wenn nach der Verjährung weiter gemahnt wird, trotz Einspruchs (nachgewiesene Zustellung per Einschreiben und Rückschein), dann kann Dein Anwalt daraus vielleicht eine schöne negative Feststellungsklage bauen.


----------



## Hanschen (20 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Das mit den Mahnbescheiden sehe ich eigentlich als ein positives Zeichen an. Die Zahlungsmoral scheint wohl so weit gesunken zu sein, dass die glauben, ein Zeichen setzen zu müssen. Damit wollen sie wohl den Druck nochmals erhöhen, bevor sie dann reumütig zurückziehen. 
Ein Gerichtsverfahren wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, damit die mal einen richtigen Schuß vor den Bug bekommen!


----------



## Captain Picard (20 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Hanschen schrieb:


> bevor sie dann reumütig zurückziehen.


Reumütig ist wohl nicht ganz die richtige Bezeichnung, denn von Reue ist da nichts zu sehen. 
Mit eingezogenem Schwanz trifft es eher


----------



## Hanschen (20 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Mit eingezogenem Schwanz trifft es eher



Da muß ich dir zustimmen! Reue kennen die mit Sicherheit nicht. Die nehmen von jedem!  Von der alleinerziehenden Mutter mit 5 Kindern,  Alten, Kranken, Hartz IV- oder Sozialhilfeempfängern.


----------



## JMerten (21 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hallo  
ich habe auch probleme mit Profiwin GmbH

zuletzt ist ein Mahnbescheid gekommen da hab ich natürlich widerspruch eingelegt 
jetzt heute hab ich wieder post bekommen und zwar 
für ein
zwangsläufig einzuleitende prozeßverfahren
was soll ich jetzt tun???

mfg


----------



## Emma52 (21 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo,
ich glaube schon das man mit mehreren Anzeigen was gegen die machen könnte. Was man aber auch nicht vergessen darf da hat sich bestimmt jemand 
von denen hier angemeldet.:roll:


----------



## JMerten (21 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ja das kann gut sein
oder mal an Stern TV schreiben die haben doch schon öffters mal so was im Stern TV gebracht
oder mit allein leute einen tag ausmachen die von profiwin gelästigt werden hinfahren


----------



## Hanschen (21 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



JMerten schrieb:


> zuletzt ist ein Mahnbescheid gekommen da hab ich natürlich widerspruch eingelegt
> jetzt heute hab ich wieder post bekommen und zwar
> für ein
> zwangsläufig einzuleitende prozeßverfahren
> ...



sprichst du hier von einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid oder einem "Mahnbescheid" von deren Handlangern?


----------



## webwatcher (21 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



JMerten schrieb:


> zuletzt ist ein Mahnbescheid gekommen


sah der so aus?  >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Mahnbescheide im gelben Umschlag kommen nur vom zuständigen Mahngericht

Wenn nicht, ist es normaler Mahndrohmüll.


----------



## Teleton (21 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Selbst wenn es ein echter Mahnbescheid sein sollte, es kommt natürlich immer von Seiten der Antragsstellerr ein Schreiben mit in etwa folgendem Inhalt: "Wehohweh,warum haben Sie nur Widerspruch eingelegt, jetzt wird es aber teuer, jetzt werden wir zwangsläufig ins Klageverfahren überleiten müssen. Nehmen Sie den Widerspruch in Ihrem eigenen Interesse lieber zurück, freundlich wie wir sind haben wir eine Rücknahme schon vorbereitet und beigefügt"
Was davon zu halten ist ,ist wohl klar.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Teleton schrieb:


> Was davon zu halten ist ,ist wohl klar.


Für die ängstlichen:  Der Drohknüppel Mahnbescheid  ist aus Styroporflocken zusammengeflickt 
und schwarz angemalt, damit er echt ausssieht
Beim  Zuschlagen fliegt er aber  in tausend Fetzen


----------



## one-t (21 August 2009)

*Leider dabei!*

Ich habe mich bei Profiwin auch angemeldet und schon 2 Mahnschreiben bekommen! Dan habe ich mich an den Schgweizerischen Beobachter gewendet die konnten mir auch nicht weiter helfen. In zwischen habe ich denen über 4 E-Mails geschikt das ich mich nicht wissend angemeldet habe uns solcher sachen. Ich hoffe das das bald möglichst aufhört! oder wie weit geht das?


----------



## Captain Picard (21 August 2009)

*AW: Leider dabei!*



one-t schrieb:


> oder wie weit geht das?


>> Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.

Tipp: Installier ein gutes Spamfilter, das schont die Nerven  so wie Ohropax vor dem Gekläff des Nachbarsköter


----------



## skihartl (21 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo zusammen,
ich werde es auch drauf ankommen lassen.
Habe mitlerweile die 3. Mahnung vo Profiwinn bekommen. Und hab selber nicht mal gewusst, das ich mich dort angemeldet habe. Nach den Infos aus den Foren kommt jetzt das Inkassobüro, dann der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid, dann weiß ich nicht genau, vielleicht direkt zum Gericht.
Habe keine Lust mir auf der Nase rumtanzen zu lassen.
Ich werde warten bis es hart auf hart kommt. Falls jemand Lust und die Eier (Mut) hat mich zu unterstützen kontaktiert mich bitte. Ne Sammelklage wäre doch echt der Hammer. Vielleicht hole ich ja selber noch Geld dabei raus  wegen selischer Grausamkeit oder Betrug.


----------



## one-t (21 August 2009)

*AW: Leider dabei!*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> >> Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.
> 
> Tipp: Installier ein gutes Spamfilter, das schont die Nerven  so wie Ohropax vor dem Gekläff des Nachbarsköter




Die schicken via briefe die rechnung!


----------



## Captain Picard (21 August 2009)

*AW: Leider dabei!*



one-t schrieb:


> Die schicken via briefe die rechnung!


Habt  ihr keine grüne bzw blaue Wertstofftonnen? ( In einigen Gemeinden auch Papiermüllcontainer genannt )


----------



## JMerten (22 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ja genau der mahnbescheid war gerichtlich


----------



## Hansemann 1970 (22 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Widersprechen und zurück zum Gericht schicken.Adresse steht im Briefkopf.Zu 99.9% wird dann nichts mehr passieren

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 02:39:11 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 02:30:40 ----------




> Ne
> 
> Sammelklage wäre doch echt der Hammer


 
Das wäre echt ein Hammer,weil es in Deutschland keine Sammesklagen gibt


----------



## Emma52 (22 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo 
eine Sammelklage wäre das beste, nur mal Profiwin anschauen kostet
Geld.


----------



## webwatcher (22 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Emma52 schrieb:


> eine Sammelklage wäre das beste,


Es gibt in Deutschland keine  Sammelklage >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Emma52 (22 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Das stimmt, wenn aber einige die das betreffen in ihrer jeweiligen Stadt
eine Klage einreichen und man das öffentlich macht. Dann könnte sein das das was nützt:scherzkeks:


----------



## Hansemann 1970 (22 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Zu einem Betrug gehört immer Vorsatz und sowas ist hier schlecht nachzuweisen.Die Verfahren werden in der Regel eingestellt weil für die Gerichte eben kein Vorsatz erkennbar ist.Die Gerichte scheinen hier weltfremd zu sein

Ich dürfte kein Richter sein


----------



## Emma52 (22 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo,

stimmt. die können die Leute fertig machen, wenn empfindlich ist. Bei meiner angeblich neuen Anmeldung bei Profiwin kann ich versuchten Betrug von deren 
Seite nachweisen. Die ID Nummer gab es nie an meinem PC. Und ich kann nachweisen das ich in dieser Zeit nicht da war.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Dann wäre das doch eine schöne Möglichkeit für eine negative Feststellungsklage (Anwalt fragen) und eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs.


----------



## JMerten (22 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ja hab es ja widersprochen
dann ist post gekommen das ich ja widersprochen hab und wenn es gerichtlich weiter geht dann viele gerichts kosten auch mich fallen

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:35:42 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:34:08 ----------

ja öffentlich könnte man das im tv bringen


----------



## one-t (22 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

das were toll zum beispiel bei sat1 oder rtl (Schweinerei der woche)


----------



## JMerten (22 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

oder bei spiegel TV die haben so was doch schon mit anderen[ edit]  gemacht


----------



## one-t (22 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

den ich bin gelockt worden das ich ein gratis iphone gewinnen kan wen ich mich anmelde!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:39:12 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:38:02 ----------




JMerten schrieb:


> oder bei spiegel TV die haben so was doch schon mit anderen [ edit]  gemacht



aber anscheinet hat niemand die eier (mut) dazu! ich weis nicht wo man so was melden muss! ich wohne eben in der schweiz!


----------



## JMerten (22 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Kontakt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten
hier könnte man es denen schreiben


----------



## one-t (22 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



JMerten schrieb:


> Kontakt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten
> hier könnte man es denen schreiben



und was soll man denen schreiben?


----------



## JMerten (22 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

denke mal so was halt die homepage von profiwin und dann halt das es abzocker sind und drohen viele mahnungen schicken und das ganze zeug
das man dort unfreiwillig registiert wird


----------



## one-t (22 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hab was geschrieben abwarten heist wird weiter informieren!


----------



## Emma52 (22 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

habe gehört man soll nur einmal wiedersprechen, weil die sonst die Angst merken.:sun:


----------



## webwatcher (22 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ein Volksmärchen. Mailrobots haben keine Gefühle und können keine erkennen.


----------



## Emma52 (23 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hört sich so an egal alles was man schreibt ist falsch.
Gebe bessere Tips freue mich das es so schlaulinge gibt:-D


----------



## Captain Picard (23 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Dieser Thread beginnt am 12.04.*2005*

Da kommt schon etwas Erfahrung zusammen.
 Manche brauchen dafür eben  Jahre andere nur wenige Tage...


----------



## Emma52 (23 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Du hast schon Recht aber was nützt das alles in der momentanen Hilflosigkeit,
weil klar ist eins jeder von uns muß dort auf deren Webseite gewesen sein.
Sonst hätte Profi Schlau nicht unsere Adressen. Ich denke das die Angst genau daher kommt, zwar nie gespielt zu haben. Aber irgendwie angemeldet
gewesen war.:unzufrieden:  Auch ich habe den Fehler gemacht habe nie gespielt war 
aber mit vollständiger Adresse angemeldet.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Emma52 schrieb:


> weil klar ist eins jeder von uns muß dort auf deren Webseite gewesen sein.
> Sonst hätte Profi Schlau nicht unsere Adressen..



Nö, dafür gibt es unzähliche andere Wege sich illegal Adressen zu beschaffen.
Eine Adresse ist überhaupt kein Beweis für einen legalen  Vertragsabschlius. Vor Gericht 
würden sie damit voll auf die Nase fallen  und  da sie das wissen versuchen sie es erst gar nicht. 

Angst und Unsicherheit aus Unwissenheit ist ihr größtes Betriebskapital.


----------



## Emma52 (23 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ich glaube schon das jeder auf irgenteine Weise angemeldet war und nicht
gespielt hat. Dsa mit dem Vertragsabschluß stimmt auch. Aber bis es dann soweit ist kostet viel Nerven.


----------



## Hanschen (23 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Emma52 schrieb:


> weil klar ist eins jeder von uns muß dort auf deren Webseite gewesen sein.
> Sonst hätte Profi Schlau nicht unsere Adressen




   Das stimmt sicherlich nur für einen gewissen Prozentsatz der Betroffenen. Sich Adressen u. persönliche Daten zu besorgen ist kein Problem. Der Handel damit blüht! 

Es gibt aber auch ganz andere Möglichkeiten an Adressen und persönliche Daten zu kommen, ganz legal. Viele User geben ganz freiwillig brisante  Daten von sich preis und stellen sie online. Sei es in Foren, auf privaten Homepages, in sozialen Netzwerken und Blags. 
Ich gehörte auch zu jenen und habe Lehrgeld zahlen müssen.


----------



## markotietz (24 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



markotietz schrieb:


> Gestern (05.08.09) nun kam der Rückschein vom Amtsgericht Wedding bei mir an. :sun:



Am 22.08.096 dann wieder ein Schreiben von ADIUVO Rechtsanwälte...



> _"... Durch das nunmehr zwangsläufig einzuleitende Prozeßverfahren entstehen erhebliche Mehrkosten, welche von Ihnen zu tragen wären.
> 
> Sollten Sie aus finanziellen Gründen Widerspruch eingelegt haben, so ist unsere Mandantschaft nach Rücknahme des Widerspruchs bereit, einer, Ihrer Vermögenssituation angemessenen, Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung zuzustimmen.
> 
> ...




Nichts dergleichen werd ich tun....


----------



## carmen89 (24 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

also ich habe mich da auch unwissentlich angemeldet. 
ich habe an einem KOSTENLOSEN Gewinnspiel teilgenommen und oben in der Ecke ist ein kleines Fenster aufgeploppt und darin standen schon deine ganzen Daten die du vorher in dem anderen Fenster eingegeben hast und da man denkt dass gehört dazu klickt man auf okay.. nirgendwo stand was mit einem Abo oder kostenpflichtig..
glaube auch nicht, dass soetwas rechtens ist...
habe letzte Woche meinen Widerspruch vom Mahnbescheid zurück geschickt. Mal abwarten. Bin ja schon beruhigt, dass ich nicht die Einzige bin die solche Sachen bekommt


----------



## JMerten (24 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



markotietz schrieb:


> Am 22.08.096 dann wieder ein Schreiben von ADIUVO Rechtsanwälte...
> 
> Nichts dergleichen werd ich tun....


 
jaa genau so ist es bei mir auch, und ich werde ganz bestimmt das gleiche tun sondern nichts.


----------



## Emma52 (24 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Es ist eigentlich unglaublich was die so treiben. Mir ist das passiert mit Fabrikverkauf, das das etwas kostet ist nicht zu erkennen. Ich lag dann innerhalb von drei Wochen bei einer Summe von 140,00 €.
Da dieses Schreiben von eine[ edit] kam einer Anwältin aus Berlin
die da für bekannt war ist das Verfahren eingestellt worden.
Ich dnke nach wie vor das wenn man das richtig öffentlich machen würde mit
Profiwin hätten die keine Chance.:-?


----------



## eleanor284 (31 August 2009)

oh man, mir reicht es jetzt mit Profiwin, ich bring morgen meine unterlagen zum Anwalt, hoffe der reißt denen den ARSCH auf. 
ich find es eine skrupellose bosheit sowas mit anderen...... grrrrr..... bin stink sauer

was sind das für menschen die dahinter stecken, BANDITEN!

Das muß woll die moderne Art und weise der Wegelagerung sein....

eins ist sicher, mir reicht es und jetzt wird gegengeschossen, mit allem was geht, Angefangen mit Strafanzeige-Datenmissbrauch und Anwalt 

sowas sollte man sich nicht gefallen lassen

die bekommen von mir keinen cent, ist ja sowieso nichts bei mir zu holen :sun:


----------



## DoGGy (1 September 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

sobald ich den widerspruch einlege was passiert denn dann brauche ich sofort einen anwalt bitte helft mir die wollen schon 200 euro bittttttttttte!
bitte antwortet mir danke !


----------



## Antiscammer (1 September 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ich will auch immer ganz viel.

Was darf es sein?

Ein Mercedes SLK?
Jeden Sonntag ein Hähnchen?
Einen Butler?
...

"Wollen" und "kriegen" sind aber zwei ganz verschiedene Paar Stiefel.

Wenn hinterm Zaun der Köter kläfft, dann muss man ihm nicht wegen irgendwas "widersprechen" oder sonst irgendwie Stellung dazu nehmen. Man muss ihm auch keine Wurstsemmel geben.


----------



## Hanschen (1 September 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



DoGGy schrieb:


> sobald ich den widerspruch einlege was passiert denn dann brauche ich sofort einen anwalt bitte helft mir die wollen schon 200 euro bittttttttttte!
> bitte antwortet mir danke !




Lies einfach mal in den Verhaltensregeln nach. Dort findest Du Antworten auf fast alle Fragen.

Abofallen und Abzocke im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## TomEils (2 September 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ich bin es mal wieder! [erster Beitrag Anfang August]

Ich sagte ja, ich halte euch auf dem laufenden...^^

Also, ich habe einen Widerspruch gegen die Forderung von Intrum Justicia geschrieben und abgeschickt. Worin stand, dass bei weiterem Breifverkehr und anderen Belästigungen, der Anwalt eingeschaltet wird.

Natürlich per Einschreiben/Rückantwort!
Als der kleine rosa Zettel von der Post zurück kam, konnte ich mir das Lachen nicht verkneifen! 

- keine Unterschrift - nur gekritzel - 
Wo steht in Blockbuchstaben ausfüllen... haben die "BWL" eingetragen

Also ich nicht nachzuvollziehen, wer des Unterschrieben hat!
Aber ich hab den Nachweis, dass der Brief angekommen ist!

Auf den Widerspruch wurde nicht reagiert, im Gegenteil, erhielt ich nochmals einen Brief, dieser "Firma" erhalten. Wo drinnen steht, dass ich das war und ich das muss und bla und blubb! Wie im ersten Brief auch!

Wie ich aus dem Forum erfahren habe, heißt es jetzt einfach abwarten und Tee trinken.

Aber heute bekam ich eine SMS! Von Intrum!

1. Woher haben die meine Nummer?
2. Deren Nummer wird nicht angezeigt!
3. Diese SMS ging auch über einen Server ^^

Nun die Nummer wird abgeschafft (läuft sowie so in den nächsten Tagen aus *lol*), von der Email-addy ganz zu schweigen. 
Ich habe gar nicht nachgeschaut, ob die mir emails geschickt haben. Alte Email-addy ist auch schon deaktiviert ^^

:wall: wie kann man so doof sein wie diese Leute

Wie immer ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:18:31 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:15:05 ----------

Was ich noch fragen wollte...

auf den Briefen von Intrum justicia sind Unterschriften aufgedruckt!
Keine original Unterschriften.

Bei Forderungen, müssen da nicht original Unterschriften enthalten sein?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:27:33 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:18:31 ----------

Muss nicht sein, ich kann dir versichern, dass ich niemals um 5:52 Uhr vor 3 Jahren auf einer der Seiten von Prowin gewesen bin. Trotzdem haben die meine Daten.

Manche spekulieren, dass von Eplus, KabelDeutschland oder anderen Firmen die Daten verkauft wurden.

Bei mir bin ich mir selbst nicht sicher. Bei mir war es wohl eine SMS Seite im Internet.

Dennoch habe ich nie so einem Vertrag zugestimmt!


----------



## Antiscammer (2 September 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



TomEils schrieb:


> Bei Forderungen, müssen da nicht original Unterschriften enthalten sein?



Muss nicht unbedingt der Fall sein. Es ist durchaus üblich, in diesem Rahmen Faksimile-Unterschriften aus dem PC zu verwenden.
Das ändert aber nichts an den sonstigen Begleitumständen.


----------



## Saga (6 September 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Sodele, am Freitag kam der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid, morgen bringe ihn zur Post. Bin mal gespannt ob noch ein weiterer Brief von denen kommt, zumal ich seit Freitag verheiratet bin und einen anderen Namen angenommen habe. 

Ansonsten geht alles innen Müll, ich hab die Schnauze jetzt voll....


----------



## Antiscammer (6 September 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid aus Sicherheitsgründen am besten per Einschreiben. Es gab schon einzelne Fälle, wo der Brief auf dem Postweg verlorenging - und dann gibt es die ärgerliche Komplikation mit dem Vollstreckungsbescheid.


----------



## Saga (7 September 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Danke für den Hinweis, gemacht hätte ich das so oder so, sind ja nicht aufn Kopf gefallen ne? Oo


----------



## Andreas70 (14 September 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo!
Ich wurde auch lt.Woche angeschrieben mit einer erten Mahnung! Ich weiß nicht wie die an meine Daten gekommen sind. Ich bin zu 90% Schwerbehindert(Sehbehindert) und bin ein bischen von diesem Schreiben verwirrt. Ich habe erst einmal Widerspruch eingelegt und werde mich auf eventuelle weitere Briefe nicht mehr melden.
Habe in dem Schreiben mit dem Anwalt vom Blinden-Sehbehinderten-Bund und mit der Presse getroht.


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Andreas70 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie die an meine Daten gekommen sind.


Sowas passiert zumeist dann, wenn irgendwer die Daten eines anderen verwendet - aus Jux und Tollerei!





Andreas70 schrieb:


> Habe in dem Schreiben mit dem Anwalt vom Blinden-Sehbehinderten-Bund und mit der Presse getroht.


Beides kennen die schon zur Genüge, das imponiert denen gar nicht. Macht auch nichts, da du dich ja ohnehin schon richtig verhältst, mann braucht das tatsächlich nur auszitzen.


----------



## MrLapsteel (14 September 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich gehöre zur Gemeinde der Geschädigten - volles Programm wie bei allen
- Mahnung nach 2 Monaten durch Profiwin
- Polzei eingeschaltet > weiterempfehlung an Verbraucherschutz und deren Vordrucke
- also Vordruck ausgewählt und per "Einschreiben mit Rückschein" an Profiwin
- dann 2 x Mahnung von Profiwin
- dann 3 x Mahnung von den IntrumJusticia (Kasperhaufen)
- dann endlich der heißersehnte gerichtliche Mahnbescheid > widersprochen und zurück mit Einschreiben + Rückschein

... dann dachte ich meine Ruhe zu haben! denkste, vor 2 Wochen kamm wieder von IntrumJusticia der Kasperbrief, dass denn zahlen sollte!

Ich sage euch NEIN; NEIN; NEIN; ich sitz das aus!


----------



## Antiscammer (14 September 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Wenn nach widersprochenem Mahnbescheid weitere Inkassobriefe kommen, und keine Klageschrift vom Gericht, dann ist das ein Zeichen, dass die Klabautermänner selbst nicht an die gerichtliche Durchsetzbarkeit der Forderung glauben.

Jeder normale, seriöse Leistungsanbieter würde bei widersprochenem Mahnbescheid sofort klagen und nicht noch weitere Mahnmätzchen abziehen.

Da diese Kasperbude aber genau weiß, dass sie vor Gericht auf die Nase fallen würde, versuchen die es weiter mit Droh- und Mahngequake.
Macht nix! Die haben schon einige Kosten produziert mit ihren Mahnungen. Kostet jedesmal Porto, Toner, Papier. Und dann die 23 Euro Gerichtsgebühr für den Mahnbescheid, die sie auch nicht wiederkriegen werden, weil sie ja nicht vor Gericht gehen.
Sollen die ruhig noch 10 Mahnungen schicken. Kostet alles deren Geld.


----------



## MrLapsteel (14 September 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Danke Antriscammer,

es tut gut im Recht zu sein - ich freu mich auf den nächsten Brief vom Intrum-Kasperletheater und hefte ihn dann zu den anderen


----------



## Münster (21 September 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo,

wir haben uns auch fast von Profiwin und dem Inkassounternehmen und dem Anwalt und dem Mahnbescheid und wieder dem Anwalt weichkochen lassen - aber eben nur fast.

Wir haben unsere ganzen Unterlagen zu einem Anwalt gegeben, der hat ein paar passende Tackte dazugeschrieben und bis jetzt kam von denen nix mehr. Der Anwalt hatte einen Brief am 05.08.2009 an den Anwalt geschickt und das wars (ich hoffe es bleibt auch so).

Ich kann also nur allen sagen: standhaft bleiben und nicht weich werden.

Gruß


----------



## ilkos (21 September 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich bin ganz neu im Forum. Meine Freundin hat am Freitag - 18.09 den gelben Brief bekommen. Natürlich wurde die richtige Stelle angekreuzt und den Brief zurück nach Berlin per Einschreiben geschickt. Ich werde euch im Laufenden halten.


----------



## Bommel07778 (22 September 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo!

Ich bin ebenfalls neu hier. Meine Lage gleicht auch ebenfalls den anderen Mitgliedern hier.

Nach sorgfälltiger Durcharbeitung der ganzen beiträge über 40 Seiten hinaus, möchte ich auch gleich folgendes im Voraus klarstellen: Meine Freundin wohnt in Deitschland (ist auch deutsche ^^), sie hat sich bei profiwin damals angemeldet wissentlich (weil das blaue vom himmel versprochen wurde) und sie hat gemerkt, das da was faul ist. Als ich fast gleichzeitig auf ihren Abbuchungen von jeweils 5 Eus im Monat stutzig wurde, fragte ich sie darauf hin. Alles Andere lass ich mal hier weg ^^...

Folgender Sittuationsverhalt:
Meine freundin schrieb selbst eine Kündigung, welche nicht gerade "glaubwürdig" war. Ich möchte nich böse erscheinen, jedoch hätte selbst ich darüber gelacht, was in diesem Brief steht. wie auch immer...

ach man... schei. auf rechtschreibung...  ^^

Nach einiger hin und her schreiberei, wurde ihr mitgeteilt, dass sie nachweise einer "zahlungsunfähigkeit (laut agb zb sgbII-bescheid ect.) nachkommen sollte.
das haben wir gemacht. alle entsprechenden unterlagen haben wir hingesendet. nur plötzlich antwortet keiner mehr von denen darauf. stattdessen bekommt sie (meine freundin) nur noch mails mit neuen "teilnahmegebühren". mittlerweile ist es soweit, das sich ein inkasso namens "intrum justitia" mit bereits 2 mahnungen gemeldet hat. die wollen nun mehr schon 63,84 Euro haben (am 16.07.2009 waren es noch 25,00 Euro). diesen brief hat meine freundin am 18.09.2009 bekommen. die zahlungsfrist beträgt eine zeitspanne bis zum 26.09.2009. 

nun muß ich ehrlich sein... ich bin verwirrt... 
ich würde mich freuen, wenn hier mir ein paar infos zugeflogen kommen würden. ich bin aber erst wieder frühestens am 24.09.2009 gegen abend (also donnerstag) wieder hier. ich melde mich auf jedem fall! 

ps: wisst ihr, was noch das i-tüpfelchen ist??? -  der kundenservice hat ne 0900 - nummer. nur ist die k0omischerweise immer anders geschrieben... einmal 090 01 - 92 86 36 und das zweite mal 09001 - 928 636.
erste nummer lässt ein ahnungsloses opfer darauf schließen, das es eine festnetznummer ist, wenn man nicht genau hinschaut. 2te nummer denke ich, soll auch nue eine "reinleg-masche" sein.


ich hoffe, das ich nichts hier geschrieben habe, was die regeln hier verletzen. denn sein wir mal ehrlich, wer ließt sich die endlosen regel-texte durch... mist... ich hoffe, das war nix widerrechtliches hier... ich schaffe es auch immer wieder... ich bin nicht so konform mit foren...


----------



## Reducal (22 September 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Bommel07778 schrieb:


> nun muß ich ehrlich sein... ich bin verwirrt...


Profiwin sicherlich auch und im Zweifelsfall setzen die das Mahnverfahren schlichtweg nicht aus und geben beim fortgesetzten Zahlungsausfall die Forderung an die Intrum weiter.



Bommel07778 schrieb:


> 090 01 - 92 86 36 und das zweite mal 09001 - 928 636


Ist immerhin die selbe Nummer und man bekommt beim Anruf automatisch, kostenlos die mitteilung, dass nach dem Signal der Preis X für das Telefonat anfällt.

Übrigens: 





katzenjens schrieb:


> Panikattacken sind überflüssig.


----------



## Bommel07778 (22 September 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hätte nicht gedacht, dass so schnell eine antwort kommt... ich danke auf jedem fall!

und danke nochmal für das letzte zitat... muß ich wohl vergessen haben ^^

puh... dennoch macht man sich gedanken darüber. wie auch immer. ich werde euch auch auf dem lafenden halten. desweiteren wollte ich die briefe, die ich geschrieben habe und erhalten habe mit irgendwie hochladen, doch ich finde die möglichkeit nich...


----------



## daggi1967 (22 September 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hallo an euch alle lieben(betrogenen) von profi win, so ich habe den gerichtlichen mahnbescheid erhalten, dem ich aber sofort widersprochen habe und auch unterschrieben und per einschreiben zurückgeschickt habe. ich bin nun mal gespannt wie die nun weiter agieren werden. von mir werden sie keinen cent sehen. das sehe ich nicht ein. die zocken menschen ab das ist eine schande. stellt euch mal ältere menschen vor die bekommen voll die schiss und bezahlen weil sie unwissend sind und damit spielen diese falschen firmen. ich finde dieses ganze so was von gemein und auch unwürdig wo doch heut zu tage jeder auf seine moneten aufpassen muss und auch angewiesen ist. ich sende euch einen schönen tag verbunden mit lieben grüßen 
dagmar:comphit::teddy::abgelehnt:


----------



## daggi1967 (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

so ich habe widerspruch für den gerichlichen mahnbescheid eingelegt, und siehe da 3 wochen später bekomme ich von den änwälten von profiwin einen brief mit der bitte den widerspruch zurückzunehmen da sie mir eine ratenzahlung vorschlagen. ich glaube die spinnen wohl nun ganz ich ziehe meinen widerspruch niemals zurück, egal lass sie doch klagen ist mir so pups egal ich hatte schon so oft widersprüche gegen denen ihre rg eingelegt die aber ignoriert worden sind. lg an euch alle sendet dagmar:wall::kick::willnicht::dagegen::bash:


----------



## webwatcher (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



daggi1967 schrieb:


> und siehe da 3 wochen später bekomme ich von den änwälten von profiwin einen brief mit der bitte den widerspruch zurückzunehmen


Ist doch klar. Schließlich habe sie damit 23€,  die sie per Vorkasse haben löhnen müssen,
  in den Sand gesetzt 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html#post190817


----------



## daggi1967 (2 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

da haben sie voll in die sch... gegriffen von mir kommt kein rückzug des gerichtlichen manbescheides.


----------



## skihartl (2 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

na bin mal gespannt wies weiter geht. Wenn man das hier ein bißchen so verfolgt, haben alle ihren Spaß, und lachen sich über die Typen von Profiwinn schief. Hoffe wir lachen am Ende auch noch. Bin zurzeit im Stadium des `Schreiben des Rechtsanwalts`!
Mal sehen wies weiter geht. Ich lass es auch drauf ankommen. Ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst, deswegen auch ziemlich sicher.
Hat den jemand von euch schon dieses ganze Geplänkel mal ausgestanden, und mal längere Zeit (ca. 1 Jahr) nichts mehr gehört von den Lästwanzen?


----------



## webwatcher (2 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hsst du dir mal angesehen, wann der Thread beginnt? in 2005 !
und  in all den Jahren gab es außer Drohmüll  nichts was ernsterer  Natur war.

Was machst du dir also für Sorgen?

PS: Was man mit Müll macht, sollte bekannt sein


----------



## skihartl (4 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort! Ich erwarte nächste Woche den Brief mit dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Diesen Brief sollte man nicht achtlos behandeln habe ich gelesen. War noch nie in so einer Situation, und Frage deshalb wie man da am Besten vorgeht.


----------



## webwatcher (4 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



skihartl schrieb:


> Ich erwarte nächste Woche den Brief mit dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Diesen Brief sollte man nicht achtlos behandeln habe ich gelesen.


>> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## eselfreund (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo,
ich bin leider auch auf diese Firma reingefallen. Jetzt habe ich eine Strafanzeige bei der Polizei gestellt. Trotzdem bekomme ich immer noch Mahnungen. Sobald ich etwas neues weiß, teile ich es mit.


----------



## MrLapsteel (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,


es wird immer lustiger, denn letzte Woche habe ich ein Mail bekommen mit Gewinnbenachritigung und habe daraufhin geantwortet, dass ich dort nicht mitmache und auch nicht mitmachen werde, und man solle mich doch aus dem Verteiler rausnehmen. 



_*Einen Tag später die Antwort:
*_




> _*Wir bedauern außerordentlich, dass unser Gewinnspiel Calida-Deutsche Bahn CityNightLine offensichtlich von jemandem missbraucht wurde, um Sie zu belästigen.*_
> _*Vermutlich hat die Firma PROFIWIN GmbH, mit der wir nicht zusammenarbeiten, unser Gewinnspiel in ihren Verteiler aufgenommen. In diesem befindet sich wohl Ihre Adresse ohne Ihr Wissen. Ihre E-Mailadresse befindet sich in keinem von unseren Verteilern!*_
> 
> _*Wir werden über unsere Rechtsabteilung nun rechtliche Schritte gegen diese Firma einleiten, da gerade wir keinesfalls möchten, dass dubioser Kundenfang betrieben wird oder jemand meinen könnte, wir würden solche Geschäftspraktiken anwenden. Dafür ist uns unser unbescholtener Ruf als Kaufmann seit 1890 viel zu wichtig.*_
> ...



Bin gespannt, ob sich da was rührt!


----------



## daggi1967 (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

nur widersprechen und nicht mehr reagieren. jedes porto für diese dubiose firma ist zu viel. ich hoffe das ich auch bald ruhe vor diesen halunken und gaunern haben werde. langsam aber sicher gehen die mir so was auf den keks und das ist noch milde zum ausdruck gebracht.
gruß an euch daggi:tongue::quaengel::bang::zunge:


----------



## markotietz (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Zitat von *markotietz* 

:



> Gestern (05.08.09) nun kam der Rückschein vom Amtsgericht Wedding bei mir an. :sun:


Am 22.08.096 dann wieder ein Schreiben von ADIUVO Rechtsanwälte...

  Zitat von  :



> _"... Durch das nunmehr zwangsläufig einzuleitende Prozeßverfahren entstehen erhebliche Mehrkosten, welche von Ihnen zu tragen wären.
> 
> Sollten Sie aus finanziellen Gründen Widerspruch eingelegt haben, so ist unsere Mandantschaft nach Rücknahme des Widerspruchs bereit, einer, Ihrer Vermögenssituation angemessenen, Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung zuzustimmen.
> 
> ...


Nichts dergleichen werd ich tun....

Am 08.10.09 habe ich nun das nächste Schreiben von intrum justitia erhalten:

Zitat:





> ..da Sie trotz mehrerer Mahnschreiben keine oder nur geringe Zahlungen geleistet haben, wurde die Forderung nunmehr an unsere Rechtsabteilung übergeben...
> 
> ....Um weitere unangenehme Folgen zu vermeiden, die Ihre Kreditwürdigkeit in erheblichem Maße beeinflussen würde, müssen Sie nur Folgendes Tun:
> - Bezahlen Sie den obigen Rechnungsbetrag innerhalb 10 Tagen und die Sache ist für Sie erledigt.
> ...


Die scheinen selbst nach einem widersprochenen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid nicht aufzugeben.... mal sehen wie lange das noch so läuft... ich lehne mich derweil zurück... vernichte alle Schreiben, nachdem ich Euch hier immer mal wieder auf dem Laufenden halte...


----------



## Bommel07778 (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hi, ihr guten "opfer"!

@markotietz:
ich glaube zu wissen, warum du wieder vom inkasso neue Briefe bekommst.
Wenn du bei profiwin "schulden" hast, dann verkaufen die diese nach einer weile an genau dieses inkasso-unternehmen. ist dies geschehen, hast du bei profiwin einen kontostand von +-0,00 eus. und der mist fängt von vorn an...
--> profiwin berechnet weiterhin neue teilnahmegebühren, bis sie die schulden wieder verkaufen an intrum justitia. danach melden sich die adiuvo rechtsanwälte.
das bedeutet, dass profiwin in jedem fall gut macht, weil die eben die schulden verkaufen. der beweis, das sie die schulden verkaufen steht immer im ersten brief von intrum justitia. das bedeutet wiederrum, das dieser gmbh (intrum justitia) es nicht interessiert, woher die schulden kommen und wie diese entstanden sind. profiwin ist diesbezüglich "clever"... nur die frage... --> warum denkt keiner der mitarbeiter von intrum justitia darüber mal endlich nach........................................................


----------



## Bommel07778 (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

sry, wegen dem doppel-post. soweit ich mir das denken kann, ist das nicht besonders erwünscht oder sogar noch weniger erlaubt... aber dennoch...

meine frau hat einen neuen brief erhalten von adiuvo rechtsanwälte, dessen mandant(en) die intrum justitia sind. da steht halt drin, das man trotz mahnungen nie reagiert hat und bla bla bla und das man doch endlich kohle überweisen solle, bevor die sich mit ihren "mandanten" in verbindung setzen und über weitere rechtliche schritte nachdenken.
Ich hatte die nase voll von dem gesülze in den briefen und habe an alle 3 bereiche(Profiwin; intrum justitia; adiuvo) (natürlich per einschreiben rückschein(lieber gebe ich der post das geld, als solch unternehmen)) einen brief geschrieben, in dem ich die situation erneut erklärte und ich gleich klip und klar darauf hinwies, das meine frau gegen jeglichen zahlungsanweisungen widerspruch einlegt.

denn nach dem "schuldenverkauf" ist profiwin rotz-frech und vordert neue teilnahmegebühren an per email, als würde doch alles normal laufen, wie "bisher"...

die sind doch nicht mehr ganz d.cht...

@die verwaltung in diesem forum... -> ich hoffe, ich habe hier nichts geschrieben, was gegen die regeln verstößt. wenn ja, dann bitte ne mail schriften. ich bin nicht so ganz konform, was das betrifft. man kann nur dazulernen. desweiteren suche ich immernoch bei einer antwort die möglichkeit meine dokumente hochzuladen, um den leuten hier informativ meine briefe anbieten  (zum schauen und diskutieren) zu können.


----------



## Chris2301 (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hi Leute!

Bin durch zufall auf die Seite gekommen und hab gelesen das es mehrere gibt die Probleme mit den Rechtanwälten von Adiuvo gibt ich kämpfe schon seit einem Jahr mit den Rechtanwälten und sie geben einfach nicht klein bei!kann das problem gut nachvollziehen!Ich werde mir dem Nächst auch einen Rechtsanwalt nehmen und dann die ganze sache wenn es nicht anders geht vor Gericht klären!

MfG Lebek


----------



## flow-yo (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo liebe Leute! 

Habe auch schon die "3. und letzte" Mahnung bekommen. und ich hab gelesen das man irgendwann widersprechen sollte, also in schriftlicher form!

wann muss ich das tun und warum?

lg.flow


----------



## webwatcher (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



flow-yo schrieb:


> Habe auch schon die "3. und letzte" Mahnung bekommen.


da kommen noch mehr 
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V. 


flow-yo schrieb:


> Habe auch schon die "3. und letzte" Mahnung bekommen. und ich hab gelesen das man irgendwann widersprechen sollte, also in schriftlicher form!
> 
> wann muss ich das tun und warum?


ob und  warum: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## fksam (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo zusammen,

bin leider auch Betroffener.
Stadium Mahnungen von Intrum.
Anmeldung sollte zum Feb.2007 gewesen sein.
Habe bisher nicht bezahlt, Kontakt jetzt per Email aufgenommen mit Profiwin und darum gebeten, mich nicht länger zu belästigen.
Nachdem ich heute den ganzen Vormittag mit den Lesen dieser Einträge verbracht habe, fogende Frage:

Wird Mahnbescheid geschickt vom Gericht oder von Intrum / Profiwin?
Problematisch ist eben die alte Postadresse, da meine Eltern öfters und längere Zeit verreisen und ich nur sporadisch die 100 km auf mich nehme.
Für den Bescheid würde ich ungern die Widerspruchsfrist verstreichen lassen.
Kommt der Mahnbescheid als Einschreiben, oder wird er nur eingeworfen?


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ein Mahnbescheid kommt immer nur vom Amtsgericht, mit Postzustellungsurkunde. Wenn der Postbote niemanden antrifft, füllt er die Zustellungsurkunde aus, die besagt, dass der Brief in den Kasten eingeworfen und damit "im Machtbereich des Empfängers eingegangen" ist. Damit ist der Beweis der Zustellung erfüllt.

Eine andere Frage ist, ob der Postbote überhaupt so einen Brief mit Postzustellungsurkunde einwerfen darf, wenn Dein Vorname nicht am Briefkasten steht, sondern nur der Nachname. Normalerweise eigentlich nicht. Kann aber trotzdem vorkommen. In diesem Fall können Deine Eltern z.B. den Brief ungeöffnet zur Post zurückbringen und dort sagen: "zurück an Absender, falsch adressiert". 

Oder man kann "Wiedereinsetzung in den vorigen Stand" beantragen, wenn man aufgrund der Falschadressierung die Frist verpasst hat.


----------



## fksam (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Danke Antiscammer.

Warte nun eben auf weitere Briefe.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



fksam schrieb:


> Kommt der Mahnbescheid als Einschreiben, oder wird er nur eingeworfen?


zum Nachlesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## skihartl (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

>> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de 

Vorher bekommst du aber noch den Brief vom Inkassobüro und vom Rechtsanwalt. Früher hat man sich vor sowas echt gefürchtet. Aber mit Profiwin kann man das eher auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.
Hab schon in verschiedensten Foren gesucht, aber noch keine brauchbare Information bekommen ob schon wer bei einem Gerichtsstreit gegen diese Firma verloren hat.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



skihartl schrieb:


> aber noch keine brauchbare Information bekommen ob schon wer bei einem Gerichtsstreit gegen diese Firma verloren hat.


Es steht  zu vermuten, dass  der Laden das mit großem Getöse verbreiten würde. 
Da das nicht der Fall  ist, dürfte  es auch bisher nicht geschehen sein


----------



## Chris2301 (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo kann zwar nichts zu einem Verlorenem rechtstreit vor gericht sagen aber war beim Anwalt und der hat mir gesagt das ich nicht der erste bin und das er es bis jetzt noch nicht erlebt hat das es vor gericht geht,weil jedes mal wenn er die Rechtsanwälte angeschrieben hat kam ein ein schreiben das es keine weiteren forderungen gibt!


----------



## rene06 (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ich hab diese Woche auch eine 1. Mahnung von denen erhalten. Ich hätte mich zu der Zeit xx.xx auf deren Seite angemeldet. Brief gleich wie die schon öfter eingescannten. 
Ich weiß schon, daß dieser Brief eigentlich für den Müll bestimmt sein sollte.

Was ich mich allerdings frage ist folgendes:

Darf man eigentlich als *Österreicher an einer* dt. Lotterie überhaupt teilnehmen? Hab da mal irgendwas in der Richtung gelesen. 

War leider nicht die erste unseriöse Lottogesellschaft, die mir auf den Leim gegangen ist. Vor ein paar Monaten hab ich auch diesen Anruf von Lottoverbund bekommen und bin auch darauf reingefallen. Allerdings haben die meinen Widerruf nach der Bankabbuchung mittels Mail bestätigt und zur Kenntniss genommen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:57:16 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:56:07 ----------

Ich hab diese Woche auch eine 1. Mahnung von denen erhalten. Ich hätte mich zu der Zeit xx.xx auf deren Seite angemeldet. Brief gleich wie die schon öfter eingescannten. 
Ich weiß schon, daß dieser Brief eigentlich für den Müll bestimmt sein sollte.

Was ich mich allerdings frage ist folgendes:

Darf man eigentlich als *Österreicher an einer dt. Lotterie* überhaupt teilnehmen? Hab da mal irgendwas in der Richtung gelesen. 

War leider nicht die erste unseriöse Lottogesellschaft, die mir auf den Leim gegangen ist. Vor ein paar Monaten hab ich auch diesen Anruf von Lottoverbund bekommen und bin auch darauf reingefallen. Allerdings haben die meinen Widerruf nach der Bankabbuchung mittels Mail bestätigt und zur Kenntniss genommen.


----------



## Killer2005de (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

So seit langem hab ich auch wieder was von Profiwin gehört.

Diesmal von einem Inkassounternehmen (Intrum Justitia).

Anmeldedatum 03.05.05 (angeblich) Datum Schreiben Inkasso (15.10.09) offene Forderung (153,68 Euro)

also ich weiß nun nicht ob ich lachen soll oder weinen diese Forderung ist doch wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre Verjährt oder?

Traurig des solche Inkasso unternehmen so was nie nachprüfen ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht -.-


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Die Regelverjährung gemäß BGB beträgt 3 abgelaufene Kalenderjahre nach dem Jahr, in dem der Forderungsanspruch entstanden ist.

Angenommen, es wäre tatsächlich irgendwann im Jahre 2005 eine Anmeldung bei Profiwin erfolgt: dann ist der Anspruch im Jahre 2005 entstanden, und der Schuldner hätte auch zu dieser Zeit Kenntnis gehabt oder haben müssen.

Die Verjährungsfrist begann daher am im folgenden Kalenderjahr am 01.01.2006 zu laufen und hat am 31.12.2008 um 24:00h mit dem Gongschlag geendet. Ein Mahnbescheid, der bis zum 31.12.08 zugestellt worden wäre, hätte noch eine aufschiebende Wirkung von 6 Monaten auf die Verjährung gehabt, ebenso die Zustellung einer Klageschrift. Solange dies nicht erfolgt ist, ist der Anspruch verjährt.

Der Anspruch wäre also verjährt, das Inkassobüro hätte auch nachweislich Kenntnis davon, wenn es sich selbst im Inkassoschreiben explizit auf dieses Datum aus 2005 bezieht. Trotzdem versucht es, eine verjährte Forderung einzutreiben, obwohl der Anspruchsteller nachweislich keinen Rechtsanspruch mehr auf die Forderung hat.

Das wäre ein Grund, um sich beim aufsichtsführenden Gericht über das Inkassobüro zu beschweren.

Welches OLG zuständig ist, erfährt man im Rechtsdienstleistungsregister.


----------



## Teleton (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Killer2005de schrieb:


> Anmeldedatum 03.05.05 (angeblich) Datum Schreiben Inkasso (15.10.09) offene Forderung (153,68 Euro)
> 
> also ich weiß nun nicht ob ich lachen soll oder weinen diese Forderung ist doch wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre Verjährt oder?



Für welches Jahr wird denn der Beitrag geltend gemacht? Fürs "Anmeldejahr"? oder ein Späteres?


----------



## MICK (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo  Ich habe 16.10.09 ein Schreiben von ProfiWin erhalten.War mir neu.Kannte diese Firma nicht.Ich hätte an einem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen.Registrierung war 27.08.09.Ich wurde beglückwünscht usw.usf.Da war ich doch etwas perplex.Ausserdem lag diesem Schreiben noch eine 1.Mahnung und ein Zahlschein von 60 euro bei.Auf dem Briefkopf fehlt ausserdem das Datum.Scheint ja eine merkwürdige firma zu sein.    PS: Hatte mal was mit EUMedien zu tun.Das war schon übel.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Der Forderungssteller müsste im Streitfall beweisen können, dass eine Anmeldung erfolgt ist. Wie soll er das, wenn das tatsächlich nicht so ist.

Alles weitere interessiert dann nicht mehr und ist Kasperletheater.
Wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommt, muss man allerdings reagieren:
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## MICK (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Nachtragas Datum hab ich gefunden.Steht bei der Mahnung.Angemeldet bin ich bei Gewinn24.Die gleiche Truppe wie ProfiWin.Sie haben zwar meine persönlichen Daten bis auf meine Kontodaten.Das wollen solche Firmen doch mit zuerst wissen.War bei EUMedien genau so.Zugequatscht und dann passierts.Von Gewinn24 hab ich nix schriftliches und von Profiwin nur den Glückwunsch und die 1.Mahnung.Das ist ja ne üble Masche.Gezahlt wird nix.BASTA!....geh mir jetzt mal ärgern.....


----------



## Killer2005de (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Teleton schrieb:


> Für welches Jahr wird denn der Beitrag geltend gemacht? Fürs "Anmeldejahr"? oder ein Späteres?



Laut dem schreiben Rechnung aus Dienstleistungsvertrag (boa was für ein Wort XD) vom 03.05.2005


----------



## Killer2005de (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

AW: ihr schreiben vom 15.10.09
Mittwoch, 21. Oktober, 2009
Von: 
"Zentrale" <[email protected]>
Absender in den Kontakten speichern
An: 
"'kxxxxxx'" <[email protected]>
Sehr geehrter Herr Jxxxxxx,

bitte teilen Sie uns Ihr Aktenzeichen oder Ihre Adresse mit. Wir können Ihre Email sonst nicht bearbeiten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

xxx
Empfang

Intrum Justitia GmbH
Pallaswiesenstraße 180 - 182
64293 Darmstadt
Geschäftsführer:  [ edit] 
Sitz Darmstadt / Amtsgericht Darmstadt HRB 4622
Rechtsdienstleistungsregister: 3712/1-I/3-2010/08
DEUTSCHLAND

Willkommen bei Intrum Justitia - die Anbieterin von Credit Management Services von A - Z <http://www.intrum.de/>
-----------------------------------
This e-mail and any attachments are confidential and may also
be privileged. If you are not the named recipient, please notify the
sender immediately and do not disclose the contents to another
person, use it for any purpose, or store or copy the information in
any medium. Thank you for your cooperation.
P Please consider the environment before printing this e-mail



-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: kxxxxxx [mailto:[email protected]]
Gesendet: Mittwoch, 21. Oktober 2009
An: DE_IJ_DA_Info
Betreff: ihr schreiben vom 15.10.09


Sollte ich weitere schreiben einer verjährten Forderung bekommen werde ich gerichtliche schritte gegen ihr Inkasso unternehmen in die Wege leiten .

Kopie des Schreibens geht meinem Rechtsanwalt zu und auch der Staatsanwaltschaft des Amtsgerichts Kempen!

Beschwerde ans OLG Frankfurt ist Ebenfalls Raus gegangen.

MfG Mxxxxxx Jxxxxxx

So in meiner Mail hab ich nun auch mal so wie die was gedroht ^^

Wie blöde sind die da des die des nicht anhand des Namens und Postdatum zuordnen können des ja lol oder -.-

Naja fix sind sie innerhalb eines Tages Antwort ^^


----------



## MICK (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

HALLO.    Ich hättemich am 27.08.09 bei Gewinn24 angemeldet.Da ich meie Post ein halbes Jahr aufhebe,hab ich nachgesehen.Nix schriftliches.Es ist auch nichts gespeichert im PC.Die Teilnahme ist von 09/2009 bis 08/2010.Hab nen Tip bekommen.Entweder AUSSITZEN und warten bis MB kommt oder eine AUSSERORDENTLICHE KÜNDIGUNG. Widerruf per E-mail ist schon weg.


----------



## Killer2005de (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



> [noparse]Sehr geehrter Herr Jxxxxx,
> Sie teilen uns mit, dass ein Vertragsverhältnis nicht begründet ist. Hierzu führen wir zu Ihrer Information Folgendes aus:
> Zur wirksamen Anmeldung bei der Profiwin GmbH ist eine Email-Adresse nötig, um den Empfang der Emails von
> Profiwin.de - Ihr Gewinnspiel-Service sicherzustellen. Ferner hat der Teilnehmer das Anmeldeformular vollständig und inhaltlich richtig
> ...


was soll man dazu noch sagen heute bekommen lol

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:11:41 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:09:12 ----------

Ich habe nie unbegründet geschrieben sondern verjährt also irgendwie wollen se es net verstehen oder die sind so pardon DÄMLICH (mir fällt dazu nix besseres ein).

naja lassen wirs dann mal auf en verfahren ankommen wenn überhaupt was passiert ^^

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:17:35 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:11:41 ----------

So ich habe nun auf einen Mahnbescheit derer seite bestanden mal schauen was nun kommt XD *kugel mich grade was vor lachen*

immer diese möchtegern abzocker wenn ich mich 2005 angemeldet hätte und es beweiskräftig wäre hätte ich schon längst nen mahnbescheid.

oder irre ich mich da ????


----------



## Killer2005de (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ps.

habe Grade eine Beschwerde an das Bundesverband Deutscher Inkasso-Unternehmen e.V. geschrieben wegen intrum mal schauen was darauf passiert.

werde euch auf dem laufenden halten ^^

MfG euer Killer


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



MICK schrieb:


> Entweder AUSSITZEN und warten bis MB kommt oder eine AUSSERORDENTLICHE KÜNDIGUNG. Widerruf per E-mail ist schon weg.



Von Widerruf oder Kündigung spricht man nur, wenn man tatsächlich etwas bestellt hatte, wenn es also einen Vertrag gibt.

Ansonsten bestreitet man, dass es einen Vertrag gibt (= Widerspruch).


----------



## MICK (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Meinte ich doch auch.Schreibfehler passieren nun mal.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



MICK schrieb:


> Schreibfehler passieren nun mal.


Solche "Schreibfehler" können   gravierende Folgen haben. 
Juristen sind da extrem pingelig ( und zu Recht )


----------



## MICK (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Werd es beherzigen.Danke.Hab mich hier informiert.Eine Menge guter Tipps gefunden.Danke nochmals an alle.


----------



## MICK (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Guten Abend. Hab mal wieder Post erhalten.Von ProfiWin.Die 3. Mahnung.Man bittet mich doch meine Bankdaten zu übermitteln.Ich werd den Teufel tun.Eine Antwort gibt es eh nicht.Brieffreundschaften bringen nichts.Ich warte mal ab.


----------



## Killer2005de (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

So wie angekündigt erste Mail die ich bekommen habe vom DIB (Deutscher Inkasso Bund)
So dann schauen wir mal was da noch kommt ^^



> Ihre Beschwerde gegen intrum justitia
> Mittwoch, 28. Oktober, 2009
> Von:
> "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
> ...


----------



## rene06 (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ich hätte da mal eine andere Frage:

Wie ich hier im Forum gelesen habe, betreffen diese Schwierigkeiten immer dt. Mitspieler? 
Ich habe jetzt von denen auch schon 2 Mahnungen erhalten und die Kammer eingeschaltet. 

Meine Frage ist folgende: Darf ich als Österreicher bei den dt. überhaupt mitspielen? Ich hab da mal gelesen, daß das gar nicht zulässig ist.
Wenn das so wäre, dann wär ein etwaiger abgeschlossener Vertrag sowieso rechtsunwirksam.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:16:22 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:08:14 ----------

Da würde man sich ja selbst strafbar machen, wenn man da mitmacht.
Da fällt mir nochwas ein: Eine Mail mit den Gewinnspielen hab ich auch noch nie bekommen. Dabei sollte ich jetzt schon 2 Monate dabeigewesen sein!
Ich hoffe jetzt nur, daß das ganze nicht zu weit geht. Als NS-Empfänger (sowas wie in Deutschland Hartz-IV) hat man sowieso keinen Cent für irgendwelche Extrakosten.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ich kenne das österreichische Recht nicht genau, ich vermute aber, dass das rechtlich nicht grundsätzlich zu beanstanden ist, wenn Österreicher bei ausländischen Gewinnspieleintragungen teilnehmen. Österreicher dürfen nicht bei ausländischen Lotterien mitspielen, das ist richtig. Aber es handelt sich hier um "Gewinnspieleintragungen", damit wird ja gerade auch in Deutschland das Verbot illegalen Glücksspiels umgangen.

Wobei allerdings auch niemand weiß, bei welchen Veranstaltern da überhaupt "Eintragungen" erfolgen. Eigentlich sind solche Listeneintragungen gar nicht möglich. Die Veranstalter von Gewinnspielen verbieten solche Listeneintragungen von Trittbrettfahrern in ihren AGB und verhindern diese auch durch technische Maßnahmen wie Zeitsperren am Server etc.

Ansonsten gelten auch in Österreich die gleichen Ratschläge wie in Deutschland. Im Zweifel: Arbeiterkammer fragen.


----------



## rene06 (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Danke erstmal für deine Hinweise. Ich hab da leider nix Brauchbares finden können. Bei mir ist allerdings schon die Kammer an der Sache dran. 
Bei dem dubiosen Gewinnspiel von Lottoverbund war nach dem ersten Brief von denen Ruhe.


----------



## ilkos (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich habe mittlererweile, wie schon geschieben, einen Einspuch gegen die Gesamtforderung in dem Mahnbeschein eingeledt. Drei Woche später kamm den Gegenangebot von den lieben Herr Dr. ?????? von Adiuvo. "Doktor" in Soziologie oder Literatur vielleicht ? Sonst hätte er es bestimmt nicht nötig mit so einen ...... zu beschäftigen.

Ich weiss nicht, was die Beschwerde bei dem Bundesverband Deutscher Inkasso-Unternehmen e.V bringen wurde, werde ich die aber auch auf jeden anschreiben.

Vielleicht bring es doch etwas, wenn jeder von uns es tut!

Also Mitmachen!


----------



## markotietz (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

wieder einmal was von mir, gestern wieder Post von intrum justitia erhalten... ich konnt mein Lachen nicht verbergen... nachfolgend das Schreiben!

Picasa-Webalben - Marko


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Solche ungebetenen "Rabatte" bei Nutzlosanbietern sind auch immer das beste Zeichen dafür, dass die sich nicht vor Gericht trauen.


----------



## dvill (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Das hört sich an wie bei einem Taschendieb, der die Geldbörse nicht greifen kann, weil sie in einer Innentasche steckt, und das Angebot macht, auch mit der Armbanduhr zufrieden zu sein ...


----------



## daggi1967 (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hallo ihr alle die auch reingefallen sind. so ich hatte schon einen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid erhalten den ich widersprochen habe. hatte dann wieder post von denen bekomen intrum versteht sich mit der bitte meinen widerspruch zurückzuziehen und zu bezahlen, was idioten. so nun habe ich gestern post von intrum justitia erhalten und ich finde der brief war schon härter geschrieben. ich zitiere mal: sehr geerte ....
da sie trotz mehrerer mahnbescheide bisher keine oder nur geringe zahlungen geleistet haben, wurde die forderung nunmehr an unsere rechtsabteilung übergeben. 
der geschuldete betrag setzt sich mit heutigem datum wie folgt zusammen haubtforderung 60 euro lfd zinsen 1,98 zinsenvon zur zeit vorgerichtliche kosten 130 euros gesammtbetrag 191.98.
um weitere unangenehme folgen zu vermeiden die ihre kreditwürdigkeit in erheblichen maße beeinflussen würde, müssen sie nur folgendes tun:
bezahlen sie den rg betrag innerhalb 10 tagen. 
die spinnen doch oder? wenn ich es nicht zahlen könnte bieten die mir eine ratenzahlung an.
ich werde natürlich nichts dergleichen tun was die wollen.
die ganze sache profiwin stinckt bis zum himmel und noch höher. also ich sende allen einen schönen gruß eure daggi


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ratenzahlung wäre ein Fehler, damit erkennt man die Forderung an und kommt da i.d.R. nicht mehr raus.
Das wäre einer der ganz wenigen Fehler, den man als Verbraucher überhaupt machen kann.

Es gibt keinen Grund, an der Taktik irgendetwas zu ändern, die man einmal eingeschlagen hat. 
Wenn man dem Mahnbescheid widersprochen hat, dann sollte das nun wirklich eine ausreichende "Willenserklärung" sein, dass man die Forderung nicht anerkennt. Es gibt auch keinen Grund für irgendwelche weiteren Erklärungen an die Gegenpartei.

Jeder seriöse Gewerbetreibende würde nach einem widersprochenen Mahnbescheid nicht lange rumzappeln, und es käme sofort die Klageschrift ins Haus.
Warum kommt die aber von Profiwin nicht? :scherzkeks: Weil die natürlich selbst wissen, dass sie vor Gericht hoffnungslos absaufen.
Deshalb versuchen sie es jetzt weiter außergerichtlich.

Klagen wollen sie nicht, Vollstreckungsbescheid geht auch nicht, bei widersprochenem Mahnbescheid. Also kann er nur noch weiter mit Briefen rumnölen. 
Was die sich davon versprechen, weiß ich nicht. Wer einem MB schon widersprochen hat, der wird wohl kaum von dieser Nölerei noch weich werden. Aber sie versuchen es halt. Wer weiß, vielleicht reicht es ja dann wieder mal für eine Porsche-Tankfüllung, wenn dann 2 von 100 doch noch zahlen.


----------



## daggi1967 (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hallo antiscammer
vielen lieben dank für deine rückantwort.klasse, das hat mich wirklich beruhigt. nein die bekommen keine patte von mir und auch werde ich niemals eine ratenzahlung vereinbaren denn das ist ja ne schuldanerkennung wie du auch schon geschrieben hast. ich bin doch net blöde, aber es gibt bestimmt viele arme menschen die auf diese dubiose maschen von denen reinfallen. ach ich habe auch vorhin ne email bekommen das ich gestern einen brief von intrum erhalten habe und das ich zahlen soll. die werden mit den schreiben immer härter kann das sein?
ist mir aber sch.... egal ich habe widerspruch zu den rg eingelegt und den mahnbescheid widersprochen frage mich wie lange wollen die mich noch anschreiben. die können mich niemals weichklopfen wie ein schnitzel. lg sendet daggi


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Das nennt man "psychologische Kriegsführung", wenn der Zwergpinscher ein Stück Kreide verschluckt und dann meint, er würde knurren wie ein Dobermann. 
Dabei ist es auch dann nur die Stimme einer räudigen Straßentöle.
Der Köter kriegt auch kein Leberwurstbrötchen.


----------



## daggi1967 (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

klasse geschrieben :schreiben::vlol:


----------



## Killer2005de (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

also zu profiwin fällt mir nur mein post bei netzwelt ein beste lösung zu der ganzen sache ^^

Proinkasso verschickt weiter lustige Mahnungen - zu Recht? - Seite 29 - netzwelt.de Forum

an die tips da halten


----------



## MrLapsteel (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das nennt man "psychologische Kriegsführung", wenn der Zwergpinscher ein Stück Kreide verschluckt und dann meint, er würde knurren wie ein Dobermann.
> Dabei ist es auch dann nur die Stimme einer räudigen Straßentöle.
> Der Köter kriegt auch kein Leberwurstbrötchen.



"Psychologische Kriegsführung" kenne ich nur von Asterix und Obelix, da gab es einen Legionär namens "Taubenuss" der diese Taktik mit einer großen Keule angewandt hatte - aber der Name Taubenuss passt doch genau auf das Intrum Kasperltheater; die sollen ruhig schreiben und mailen kostet alles deren Geld!

caio aus Oberbayern


----------



## MrLapsteel (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



ilkos schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Ich habe mittlererweile, wie schon geschieben, einen Einspuch gegen die Gesamtforderung in dem Mahnbeschein eingeledt. Drei Woche später kamm den Gegenangebot von den lieben Herr Dr. ?????? von Adiuvo. "Doktor" in Soziologie oder Literatur vielleicht ? Sonst hätte er es bestimmt nicht nötig mit so einen ...... zu beschäftigen.
> 
> Ich weiss nicht, was die Beschwerde bei dem Bundesverband Deutscher Inkasso-Unternehmen e.V bringen wurde, werde ich die aber auch auf jeden anschreiben.
> ...



Ich würde den Teufel tun - einen ganzen Ordner voll mit Mahnungen von den Intrumkasperl und einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid hab ich schon fein und sauber abgeheftet; ausser den gerichtlichen hab ich nie zurück geschrieben! wenn du das machst, reagierst du und irgendwann wirds du weichgekocht! also lass sie schreiben und mahnen - du heftest ab und lachst darüber!

glaubt mir das ist die bessere Taktik!!!


----------



## Saga (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

So dann will ich mich auch noch mal zu Wort melden. Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid habe ich vor 8 Wochen widersprochen. Wie ich schon erwähnte habe ich geheiratet und trage nun einen anderen Namen *lach* 
Seit diesem Zeitpunkt ist Ruhe. Unser Postbote ist aber so toll, der würde sogar noch die "alte Post" innen Hausflur legen, doch nichts, rein gar nichts. 

Falls doch irgendwann mal wieder was von denen kommen sollte, meld ich mich natürlich... allen andern kann ich nur weiterhin raten: Durchhalten !

Lg


----------



## palank (1 November 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo Zusammen,

 vielen dank an alle die sich an diesem thema beteiligt haben.
Ich habe mir n thread komplett durchgelesen und bin doch schon sehr erstaunt, wie man durch die Internet abgezokt wird.
Ich habe meine 1. Mahn gestern bekommen und abgeheftet. zum glück konnte ich dieses forum durch einfaches eintippen von "profiwin" in google auffinden.

ich habe das selbe problem und werde von profiwin regelrecht belästigt. ich soll mich bei irgendwas angemeldet haben, wobei ich mir zimmlich sicher bin, dass dies nicht der fall war. Ich bin mir auch 100 % und ganz sicher, dass ich mich niemals bei prowin mit angegebenen Zugangsdaten eingelogt habe.

Es ist auch ganz kommisch, dass Prowin mir mit der Mahnung neben meinen Zugangsdaten auch einen password gewählt habe und das teilt mir durch das Mahnschreiben - ohne brücksichtigung Datenmissbrauch usw.-. Wenn ich mich irgendwo registrieren will, wähle ich dann meinen eignen Password und das teile ich niemanden mit.

 Na ja, Datenmissbrauch, Warum sollten sie auch das tun.

Laut Erhebung der International Telecommunication Union von 2008 hatten 76 % der Deutschen einen Internet - Anschluss. 

Bei 80 mio. Einwohner könnte da ca. 60. mio Internetnutzer sein.
wenn Prowin und co nur  5% von 60 mio. Internetnutzer abbzoken würden, wäre es ca. 3 mio Internetnutzer.

Jahreseinnahmen wären dann gut 3 mio X 60 € = 18.000.000 Euro.

ich habe keine angst davor wenn es tatsächlich zu einem gerichtsstreit kommt. ich habe nichts getan. meiner meinung nach ist das ein böses abgekatertes spielchen, denn man sieht allein an diesem thread wieviele leute der tollen firma profiwin zum opfer werden (bzw. sie versuchen es). ich vermute, dass sich da ein paar spezielisten zusammengesetzt haben, um an das große geld (unseres) zu kommen, ohne dabei einen finger rühren zu müssen, da sie die abzocke durch eine website oder ähnliches automatisieren.

Es wird höchste zeit, dass die staatsanwaltschaft gegen sie vor geht!


gruß
Palank


----------



## webwatcher (1 November 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



palank schrieb:


> ich habe keine angst davor wenn es tatsächlich zu einem gerichtsstreit kommt.


Den hat es noch nie gegeben 


palank schrieb:


> Es wird höchste zeit, dass die staatsanwaltschaft gegen sie vor geht!


Strafverfolger, Staatsanwälte und  Gerichte sehen im Gegensatz zu zigtausenden
 Verbrauchern  keine strafbaren Handlungen


----------



## MrLapsteel (1 November 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich dachte ich alles hinter mir zu haben, denn Mahnungen von Profiwin, Intrum Justicia und sogar den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid habe ich schon widersprochen; Vor kurzem erhielt ich wieder eine Mahnung vom Intrum Kasperletheater aber nun haben sie den Vogel abgeschossen indem Mail das ich heute bekommen habe:

[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

wieder ist ein Monat vergangen und Ihre Anmeldung  bei den besten
Gewinnspielen mit vielen tollen Gewinnchancen für Sie läuft  bereits.

Wie wir heute leider feststellen mussten, haben wir von Ihnen  keine
aktuelle Einzugsermächtigung, so dass wir die vertraglich  vereinbarte
Teilnahmegebühr in Höhe von 60,00 Euro (Teilnahmebetrag  11/09-10/10)
nicht von Ihrem Konto abbuchen können.[/FONT]*

Das ist doch absurd, da ich bereits vor einem Jahr schriftlich mit Ein-
schreiben widersprochen habe, dass dann so etwas wieder kommt; Reine Schlamperei von dem Verine wird es wohl nicht sein, ich denke die probieren wieder mal! Und noch was, wenn ich bei Profiwin schon "vertraglich vereinbart" lese stellt es mir die Nackenhaare auf, denn es handelt sich um reine Abzocke!

Ich jedenfalls, werde auf diese Mail und weitere Mahnschreiben. so wie die bei allen letzem was bei mir eingegangen ist nicht mehr reagieren. Weder per e-mail, noch schriftlich!! das rät übrigens auch die Verbraucherschutz-zentrale und die Polizei!

so long ich berichte, wenns was Neues gibt


----------



## Killer2005de (3 November 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Noch nicht aufgefallen abzockseite = Null Buchführung XD

wie katzenjens schon sagt bloß nix an die Abzocker bezahlen 

Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn auch Leute die bezahlt haben 
Mahnungen bekommen -.-

MfG euer Killer

P.s. noch nix neues von meiner Beschwerde gehört.


----------



## MrLapsteel (5 November 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



markotietz schrieb:


> wieder einmal was von mir, gestern wieder Post von intrum justitia erhalten... ich konnt mein Lachen nicht verbergen... nachfolgend das Schreiben!
> 
> Picasa-Webalben - Marko



Hallo Leute,

Intrum Justicia, die Oberkasperbude hat mir heute auch das Sonderabgebot zugeschickt - 



> " wir verzicheten auf einen Großteil des Betrages ....."



Leute ich hab vor lauter Lachen direkt Tränen in den Augen gehabt! Nun meine Idee, ich sitz das solange aus, bis ich war von denen rauskriege!

Ha Ha so long


----------



## webwatcher (5 November 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ist ja rührend. Man bekommt echt Mitleid mit dem Verein.
 Als ob sie schon am Hungertuch nagen


----------



## rene06 (6 November 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ich bekomme jetzt seit einiger immerwieder Anrufe von merkwürdigen Tel.Nr.
Zb +41615119739 oder +43720974239. Kennt diese Nr. hier vlt. jmd. 
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die von den Banditen von Lottoverbund oder Profiwin sind.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 November 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



rene06 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme jetzt seit einiger immerwieder Anrufe von merkwürdigen Tel.Nr.
> Zb +41615119739 oder +43720974239. Kennt diese Nr. hier vlt. jmd.
> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die von den Banditen von Lottoverbund oder Profiwin sind.


+43720974239.
= +43720974239 - Google-Suche

+41615119739
=+41615119739 - Google-Suche

Alles Gewinnbimmler! :-D


----------



## Killer2005de (6 November 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> +43720974239.
> = +43720974239 - Google-Suche
> 
> +41615119739
> ...



Also auf gut deutsch [ edit]  keine Daten an die geben ^^


----------



## rene06 (8 November 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> +43720974239.
> = +43720974239 - Google-Suche
> 
> +41615119739
> ...



Danke für den super Tip. Der Schweizer hat bei mir in dieser Woche bestimmt 20 Mal angerufen. Abgehoben hab ich nur das erste Mal. Da ist die Verbindung gleich zusammengebrochen. Seitdem laß ichs einfach läuten und "sch****" drauf. 
Schade nur, daß ich noch nicht herausgefunden hab, wer das ist. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die Bande vom Lottoverbund wieder lästig wäre.  Vlt. wärs besser, wenn ich mir mal eine neue Tel.Nr. besorge und diese so gut es geht, geheimhalte.


----------



## flow-yo (10 November 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hab gerade ein SMS von "Intrum Justitia" (nummer: 800629324) bekommen, ich zitiere:
"Intrum Justitia 0810/000251! Um rechtliche Schritte zu vermeiden, bezahlen Sie die offene Forderung mit dem Zahlschein den Sie von uns erhalten haben. Danke!"

Hallo?! Die sollen mich doch privat am handy in ruh lassen!!! Bin ich der erste der ein sms bekommt?


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



flow-yo schrieb:


> Bin ich der erste der ein sms bekommt?


Naja, auch die Inkassosystematik wird immer raffinierter. Stellt sich die Frage, in welchem Zusammenhang die Handynummer auftrat. War die nur bei irgend einer Anmeldung anzugeben oder diente die Nummer zur Verifizierung eines Dienstes (z. B. nach Übermittlung eines PIN-Codes zur Freischaltung einer Online-Anmeldung)? Hierbei kann daran erinnert werden, dass die Intrum nicht nur für Profiwin mahnt.


----------



## flow-yo (10 November 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Reducal schrieb:


> Naja, auch die Inkassosystematik wird immer raffinierter. Stellt sich die Frage, in welchem Zusammenhang die Handynummer auftrat. War die nur bei irgend einer Anmeldung anzugeben oder diente die Nummer zur Verifizierung eines Dienstes (z. B. nach Übermittlung eines PIN-Codes zur Freischaltung einer Online-Anmeldung)? Hierbei kann daran erinnert werden, dass die Intrum nicht nur für Profiwin mahnt.




nein, ich hab grad nachgeschaut, es ist kein pin mittels sms nötig um sich anzumelden.. und seit wann kommen so gerichtliche sachen per sms!? was passiert eigentlich wenn man sich als minderjähriger anmeldet? ist das datenfälschung oder is man dann aus dem schneider?  

lg

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:19:16 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:13:42 ----------

und weil du sagst das sie auch für andere mahnen.. ich hab bereits 3 mahnungen bekommen! und jetzt das sms.


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



flow-yo schrieb:


> nein, ich hab grad nachgeschaut, es ist kein pin mittels sms nötig um sich anzumelden.


Eben, deshalb zuvor auch mein Einwand.



flow-yo schrieb:


> und seit wann kommen so gerichtliche sachen per sms!?


Intrum Justitia ist kein Gericht sondern eine Firma, die lediglich als Geschäftszweck die Beitreibung von Forderungen hat - ist also so, als wären die die "Mahnabteilung" von Profiwin - nix weiter!



flow-yo schrieb:


> was passiert eigentlich wenn man sich als minderjähriger anmeldet? ist das datenfälschung oder is man dann aus dem schneider?


Wie, aus dem Schneider? Du meinst, man kann sich als Minderjähriger ellabätsch alles erlauben? Normaler Weise nicht, bei [...] schon!


----------



## BjoernP (18 November 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Was mir ein wenig aufstößt, ist die Tatsache, dass dieses Forum unter anderem auch Werbung für ProfiWin (zumindest in den "Sponsored Links") postet. Ich sehe in dieser Tatsache einen Widerspruch in der Aussage zum einen: "Wir prangern die Firma XYZ an, weil ihre Methoden nicht seriös sind/anmuten." und zum anderen: "Sponsored Link: Firma XYZ"... Wie passt das denn zusammen?

Hier der Screenshot (weitestgehend anonym abgeändert, da Bild öffentlich gehostet):
Bitte auf das rote Oval achten...


Gruß BjörnP.


----------



## rene06 (18 November 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Maxiwin.de und Gewinnclub.de von denen ich neuerdings Werbeeinblendungen bekomme sind wohl ähnliche Abzocker wie Profiwin, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## Heiko (18 November 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



BjoernP schrieb:


> Was mir ein wenig aufstößt, ist die Tatsache, dass dieses Forum unter anderem auch Werbung für ProfiWin (zumindest in den "Sponsored Links") postet. Ich sehe in dieser Tatsache einen Widerspruch in der Aussage zum einen: "Wir prangern die Firma XYZ an, weil ihre Methoden nicht seriös sind/anmuten." und zum anderen: "Sponsored Link: Firma XYZ"... Wie passt das denn zusammen?
> 
> Hier der Screenshot (weitestgehend anonym abgeändert, da Bild öffentlich gehostet):
> Bitte auf das rote Oval achten...
> ...


Warum schickst Du mir nicht einfach eine PN damit wir das abstellen können?


----------



## webwatcher (18 November 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Heiko schrieb:


> Warum schickst Du mir nicht einfach eine PN damit wir das abstellen können?


Im Gegensatz zu Google sind wir nicht an solchen Ads interessiert, sondern 
bemühen uns, sie zeitnah abzustellen, dazu müssen wir aber eben erst Kenntnis 
davon haben.


----------



## rene06 (28 November 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ich hab gestern wieder Post von denen bekommen. Nachdem ich mich mit Hilfe der AK bei denen gewehrt hab, bekam ein Antwortschreiben mit den Daten meiner Anmeldung etc. zugeschickt (waren logischerweise die gleichen wie in den 3 Mahnungen bisher). Die schreiben da etwa, warum wir uns auf 
Darin stand noch sowas wie, warum wir uns auf § ... beziehen. Und zum Schluß des Absatzen noch der Satz: "Für die Anmeldung spricht ferner, daß im Account selbst mittels Anklicken einer entsprechenden Funktion die Teilnahme verlängert!! wurde. 
Es stimmt schon, daß ich mit mich mal mit den angegebenen Daten dort eingeloggt hab. Ich wollte ja mal schauen, was da überrhaupt drinsteht. Auf einmal stand da dann, ihr Abo wird ... verlängert. In meinen Mitspieldaten steht auch eine Telefonnummer, die ich garantiert noch nie gehabt habe. Wenn die Seite aufrufe, finde ich allerdings nirgends einen Button, wo man dies machen könnte.
Das ganze ist für mich etwas seltsam. 
Komisch ist auch, daß ich keine Bestätigung der Anmeldung (wie im Brief behauptet) bekommen habe. 
Ich weiß schon, daß das ganze wahrscheinlich schon geschrieben wurde, ich habe aber leider nicht die Zeit das alles durchzulesen.
Ich werde jetzt einfach mal abwarten, bis mal Briefe vom Inkasso kommen.
Muß bei den Briefen vom Anwalt (falls was kommt) irgendetwas unternehmen, oder erst, wenn etwas vom Gericht kommt? Mich würde interessieren, ob es überhaupt schon Fälle gegeben, wo jmd. hier vom Forum schon vors Gericht mußte.  Das würde dann ja ziemlich teuer werden. Schriftverkehr mit Profiwin hat so wies ausschaut, keinen Zweck. 

Lustig finde ich auch das Werbefenster:"Gewinnen ohne Aufwand"


----------



## webwatcher (28 November 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



rene06 schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, ob es überhaupt schon Fälle gegeben, wo jmd. hier vom Forum schon vors Gericht mußte.


Nach den uns vorliegenden Informationen nicht.


----------



## rene06 (28 November 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Nach den uns vorliegenden Informationen nicht.



Danke, das beruhigt schon mal etwas. Interessant wär auch noch, ob die mir als Nichtdeutschen überhaupt was anhaben könnten.


----------



## Reducal (28 November 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



rene06 schrieb:


> ...ob die mir als Nichtdeutschen überhaupt was anhaben könnten...


Bist du ein integrierter hier oder im Ausland? Die Antwort fällt aber ohnehin leicht, da die allem Anschein nach weder in Deutschland selbst als auch dann noch im Ausland prozessieren wollen.

Wie alle Nutzlosen, konzentrieren sich auch die Profiwinner nur aufs Kerngeschäft, also auf die naiven Schafe, die grundlos freiwillig zahlen. :scherzkeks:


----------



## rene06 (28 November 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Reducal schrieb:


> Bist du ein integrierter hier oder im Ausland? Die Antwort fällt aber ohnehin leicht, da die allem Anschein nach weder in Deutschland selbst als auch dann noch im Ausland prozessieren wollen.
> 
> Wie alle Nutzlosen, konzentrieren sich auch die Profiwinner nur au
> fs Kerngeschäft, also auf die naiven Schafe, die grundlos freiwillig zahlen. :scherzkeks:



Ich bin aus Österreich. Ich frage das deshalb, weil ich mal etwas gehört habe, daß man als Österreicher bei einer dt. Lotterie oder einem dt.  Gewinnspiel gar nicht teilnehmen darf, weil man sich sonst selbst strafbar machen würde. Mich nerven nicht nur die von Profiwin, sondern auch die Gestalten von Lottoverbund und von der Bösche SKL. Am Nachmittag kam dann nochmal eine Mobilboxnachricht von einer unbek. Nr. mit der Ansage: Wir danken für Ihre Teilnahme. Keine Firma, keine Nr., nichts.
Echt nervig. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn ich wieder mal von irgendeiner Lottoriegesellschaft was zugeschickt bekommen würde.


----------



## Reducal (28 November 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Profiwin ist kein Gewinnspielveranstalter sodern eine trittbrettfahrende Firma, die angeblich Interessenten vermeintlich kostenpflichtig bei kostenlosen Gewinnspielen einträgt.
Würde ich dem Geschäftführer der brandenburgischen Klitsche mal ggü. stehen, kriegt der von mir eine mal eben so in die Fresse! :scherzkeks:

Dieses zur Ernsthaftigkeit der Forderung.


----------



## Nightwish08 (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo
ich weiß das dieses Thema schon hundert Mal durchgesprochen wurde, aber mein Fall ist nun doch ein bisschen anders. 
Vor einiger Zeit, so im September, habe ich mich auf der Internetseite Profiwin angemeldet. Mir war klar das das ich was bezahlen muss. Gemacht hab ich dies wegen einer Paidmail, aber das ist ja nicht weiter wichtig. Angemeldet habe ich mich mit falscher Adresse da ich denen nicht meine echte Adresse anvertrauen wollte. Noch am selben Tag oder besser gesagt ein paar Minuten später hab ich mich wieder abgemeldet, was ja innerhalb von 2 Wochen per E-Mail möglich ist. 

1 Monat später erhalte ich einen Brief mit einer ersten Mahnung. Der Rechnungsbetrag lag bei 60,00€. Ich hab natürlich gleich Angst bekommen das ich was falsch gemacht habe. Am nächsten Tag habe ich da angerufen und mal nachgefragt. Die Frau hat mir gesagt ich solle eine Kopie der Kündigungsmail an sie schiecken. Ich war natürlich wenig erfreut, weil ich damit gerechnet habe das ich diese Mail wohl kaum nach haben werde. Aber siehe da zufällig hatte ich sie noch und hab sie auch gleich als Kopie versendet. Damit war für mich die Sache gegessen. 
Aber es wäre ja zu schön gewesen. Am nächsten Tag kam eine Mail zurück in der stand tatsächlich, ich hätte 6 IDs. Da war der Tag schon wieder für mich gelaufen. Ich habe mich natürlich nicht 6x angemeldet. Also wie konnte das passieren. Sie hat geschrieben das sie meine Kündigung berücksichtigt und 2 IDs löschen wird. Schön und gut sind noch 4 übrig. Ich hab mir meinen Mahnbescheid mal etwas genauer angesehen und habe entdeckt das dort eine falsche E-Mailadresse draufsteht. Als ich der Frau das auch noch mitgeteilt habe hat sie 3 weitere IDs gelöscht. Blieb also noch eine. Soll ich mich jetzt freuen? Natürlich nicht denn jetzt bin ich wieder da wo ich angefangen habe.
Ich hab mich dann in einigen Foren erkundet und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen die Sache erst mal auf sich beruhen zu lassen. Denn in meiner Anmeldung hatte ich ja eine falsche Adresse angegeben, sodass ich keine Briefe erhalten konnte. 
Heute, am 1. Dezember,  erhalte ich eine  E-Mail von der "Intrum Justitia Debt Finance AG". Die meisten werden wissen was das für eine Firma ist. Soweit ich weiß hat ProfiWin die Forderung an diese Firma abgegeben. Darin wird von einem Rechnungsbetrag von 120,29€ gesprochen.
Nun weiß ich nicht mehr was ich machen soll. Viele schreiben man soll sich nicht verückt machen lassen, aber ich kann das irgendwie nicht so richtig. Ich möchte eigentlich keinen Anwalt einschalten. 
Ich weiß ihr wollt wahrscheinlich von dem Thema nichts mehr hören, aber ich brauche echt eure Hilfe. Kann jemand der schon Erfahrung damit hat mir helfen?


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Wenn der Widerruf mit einer e-Mail rückbestätigt wurde, dann bedeutet das, dass man im Streitfall glaubhaft machen kann, den Widerruf korrekt erklärt zu haben. Damit wäre man aus dem Schneider. Korrekt widerrufen - kein Vertrag mehr, keine Zahlungspflicht. Auch nicht mit der 128. Mahnung.

Wo die anderen "Id's" auch immer hergekommen sind, so wäre es jedenfalls auch hier Aufgabe des "Dienstleisters", hierfür eine Anmeldung zu belegen.

Wenn es keinen wirksamen Vertrag mit der Bude und damit keine Zahlungspflicht gibt, dann gibt es auch keine Rechtspflicht, sich an die Gegenpartei äußern zu müssen. Auch nicht mit der 129. Mahnung.

Wenn die Gegenpartei die Hausanschrift des angeblichen Schuldners nicht hat, dann obliegt es bei fehlender Zahlungspflicht auch dem Schuldner nicht, die korrekte Anschrift mitzuteilen. Sofern man mit den eigenen Daten im Internet nicht unvorsichtig hantiert, und solange die Adresse nicht schon bei Google nach Abfrage der Mailadresse zu finden ist, haben die "Dienstleister" keine praktikable Möglichkeit, an die Daten zu gelangen.


----------



## Nightwish08 (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Klingt ja schonmal recht gut. So wie ich raushöre soll ich erstmal garnichts tun.
Würde mich freuen wenn noch mehr Ihre Meinung sagen würden.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Nightwish08 schrieb:


> So wie ich raushöre soll ich ...



Konkrete Handlungsanweisungen dürfen wir hier nicht erteilen. Jedoch dürfen wir Informationen bieten, anhand derer man sich selbst eine Meinung bilden kann, was zu tun ist. (Man soll sich auch das Denken nicht abnehmen lassen.)


----------



## markotietz (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



markotietz schrieb:


> wieder einmal was von mir, gestern wieder Post von intrum justitia erhalten... ich konnt mein Lachen nicht verbergen... nachfolgend das Schreiben!
> 
> Picasa-Webalben - Marko



wieder mal ein Schreiben von INTRUM..  Picasa-Webalben - Marko


----------



## MICK (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo.   Da lach ich doch mit.Diese Schwachköppe.Das ignoriere ich doch einfach.Wir sind doch nicht bei ,,Wünsch Dir Was,,.


----------



## Bommel07778 (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

warum??? weihnachten steht doch vor der tür... lol


----------



## lippl (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hallo, ich habe nun alle moglichen sachen schon von denen bekommen und ignoriert bis ich dann eben den mahnbescheid wiedersprochen habe und nun doch wiede rpost bekommen von   [FONT=&quot]Adiuvo die sagen ich solle meinen wiederspruch zuruecknehmen da es sonst nur noch teurer wird und wir doch billiger mit raten und blablabla zurechtkommen...
soll ich es nun einfach ignorieren oder einfach zurueckschreiben dass ich dennoch nichts zahle.. oder was wuerde passieren wenn ich den wiederspruch zuruecknehme? muss ich dann auf jedenfall zahlen?

Liebe gruesse







[/FONT]


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



lippl schrieb:


> mahnbescheid wiedersprochen ... und nun doch wieder post bekommen von   [FONT=&quot]Adiuvo
> 
> die sagen ich solle meinen wiederspruch zuruecknehmen
> [/FONT]


Ist doch eigentlich prima! Somit ist geklärt, dass der Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid auch angekommen ist. Fordern können die, was sie wollen. Wenn du bis jetzt so standhaft warst, würde ich an deiner Stelle nun erst recht nicht einknicken - das sollte das Schreiben bewirken. 

Andere Frage: hattest du dich bei Profiwin 1. angemeldet oder 2. nicht? 



es bleibt die Frage, ob du dich kostenpflichtig anmelden wolltest oder ob ein Irrtum bei der Vertragsbindung bei dir vorgelegen hatte
dann war es wohl jemand anderes mit deinen Daten, den Nachweis musst nicht du erbringen sondern die Gegenseite. Dabei kann man aber getrost davon ausgehen, dass die IP-Adresse heute nicht mehr zu ihrem physikalischen Ursprung verfolgt werden kann und allein die Tatsache, dass womöglich auch deine eMailadresse dort eingetragen wurde, tut gar nichts zur Sache. Selbst wenn du nach der strittigen Anmeldung die Zugangsdaten bekommen und womöglich das Portal auch genutzt hast, beweist das längst nicht, dass du dich dort auch angemeldet und den Vertrag ausgelöst hattest.


----------



## lippl (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hm ja, ich kann ehrlichgesagt nicht mehr zu 100% sagen, dass ich mich nicht selbst angemeldet habe aber wenn, naturlich nicht unter kostenplichtiger absicht..
ich werde einfach mal nicht reagieren!

LG


----------



## MrLapsteel (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Tri Tra Tralala, das Intrum Kasperltheater ist wieder da!

habe heute nach langem wieder Post von meinen Freunden aus der Kasperbude bekommen

"Starten Sie mit guten Vorsätzen ins neue Jahr ....
nehmen Sie Ihre Altlasten noch dieses Jahr in Angriff ...."

Mann, Mann, Mann ich hab doch schon alles durch, sogar bis zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid (dem ich widersprochen habe) - hört das nicht auf?

Diesmal bieten Sie statt, wie beim letzten Mal den 50 % Rabatt eine Ratenzahlung mit Abzahlungsvereinbarung. Und ... ich verstehe es immer noch nicht, denn seit 1,5 Jahren verwehre ich vehemment die Zahlung. Ich schreibe Ihnen nicht einmal mehr zurück, denn ich habe gleich am Anfang mitgeteilt weder mit Profiwin, noch mit Intrum oder der Anwaltsbude zu korrespondieren, ausser ... beim gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, was ich ja bereits angesprochen habe. 

Also wieder einmal Brief lochen und ab in den Ordner zu den Anderen

ciao bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Kaasu (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich möchte mich nun auch mal hier zu der Abzocke dieser Firma äußern.
Ich habe mich vor 2 Jahren, Anfang des Sommers, versehentlich bei der ProfiWin Seite registriert (ich war zu diesem Zeitpunkt gerade 18 geworden, und hatte wegen blauäugigkeit nicht aufgepasst). Kurze Zeit später kam dann die erste Forderung, die ich widerwillig zahlte, da ich ja wusste das ich mich registriert habe. Daraufhin habe ich sofort das Abonnement gekündigt. Soweit so gut. Vor einigen Monaten kam dann eine Mahnung an die Adresse meiner Mutter (ich war umgezogen, meine Mutter ebenfalls, keine Ahnung wie sie an die Adresse gekommen sind) von der Firma Intrum Justitia. Wir haben uns entschieden nicht zu antworten, da wir beide wussten das ich dort gekündigt hatte. Monate darauf kam eine erneute Mahnung, diesmal an meine Adresse. Ich habe wieder nicht geantwortet und mich auch im Internet erkundigt, da hier auch über Intrum Justitia etc. geschrieben wurde dachte ich, mir könnte nun nichts mehr passieren.
Heute kam für mich der bisher größte Schock, Intrum Justitia hat die Staatsanwaltschaft eingeschalten. Der Brief kam von den "ADIUVO Rechtsanwälten", die Forderung: Meine Zahlung bis zum 20.12., sonst "werden wir unserer Mandantschaft die Einleitung rechtlicher Schritte empfehlen."
Ich bin verzweifelt und weiß nicht was ich nun tun soll!? Ich suche derzeit eine Ausbildung und habe ohnehin schon kein Geld, und jetzt noch sowas?
Ist noch alles im grünen Bereich, oder bin ich nun dran? Ich wäre dankbar für euch Hilfe, ich bin wie gesagt total verzweifelt und weiß nicht was ich machen soll.

MfG


----------



## MrLapsteel (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Kaasu schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> ich möchte mich nun auch mal hier zu der Abzocke dieser Firma äußern.
> Ich habe mich vor 2 Jahren, Anfang des Sommers, versehentlich bei der ProfiWin Seite registriert (ich war zu diesem Zeitpunkt gerade 18 geworden, und hatte wegen blauäugigkeit nicht aufgepasst). Kurze Zeit später kam dann die erste Forderung, die ich widerwillig zahlte, da ich ja wusste das ich mich registriert habe. Daraufhin habe ich sofort das Abonnement gekündigt. Soweit so gut. Vor einigen Monaten kam dann eine Mahnung an die Adresse meiner Mutter (ich war umgezogen, meine Mutter ebenfalls, keine Ahnung wie sie an die Adresse gekommen sind) von der Firma Intrum Justitia. Wir haben uns entschieden nicht zu antworten, da wir beide wussten das ich dort gekündigt hatte. Monate darauf kam eine erneute Mahnung, diesmal an meine Adresse. Ich habe wieder nicht geantwortet und mich auch im Internet erkundigt, da hier auch über Intrum Justitia etc. geschrieben wurde dachte ich, mir könnte nun nichts mehr passieren.
> ...



Tja lieber Kaasu,

du bringst da was durcheinander, denn die Staatsanwaltschaft hat mit den Adiuvon Rechtsanwälten, welche mit Profiwin und Intrum unter einer Decke stecken nichts zu tun. Lass sie schreiben und hefte die Ergüsse der Herrschaften einfach ab. Reagieren musst du erst bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, aber auch hier keine Panik auf der Titanik. Dem musst du nur widersprechen und fristgerecht per Einschreiben mit Rückschein absenden. Klagen tun sie nicht, weil sie ganz genau wissen auf den Bauch zu fallen


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Kaasu schrieb:


> Intrum Justitia hat die Staatsanwaltschaft eingeschalten. Der Brief kam von den "ADIUVO Rechtsanwälten", die Forderung: Meine Zahlung bis zum 20.12., sonst "werden wir unserer Mandantschaft die Einleitung rechtlicher Schritte empfehlen."



Das hast Du sicherlich gründlich mißverstanden. Ein Brief vom Anwalt hat nichts mit dem Staatsanwalt zu tun. "Rechtliche Schritte" werden da immer wieder gern angedroht, aber solche Abzocker machen diese "Schritte" in aller Regel nicht wahr.  Die "rechtlichen Schritte" haben im übrigen auch nichts mit dem Staatsanwalt zu tun.

Fakt ist: "Nichtzahlen bei Profiwin" ist keine Straftat, sondern reines "Zivilrecht". Daher interessiert das überhaupt keinen Staatsanwalt.

"Strafrecht" ist, wenn Du einen Automaten knackst oder einer Oma die Handtasche wegreißt u.s.w.

Zivilrecht dagegen ist:


wenn der Nachbar meint, Dein Knallerbsenstrauch ragt zu weit in seinen Garten,
wenn Dein Vermieter Deiner Meinung nach eine falsche Nebenkostenabrechnung vorlegt,
wenn eine Klabauterfirma meint, von Dir Geld bekommen zu müssen.

Da kümmert sich vielleicht ein Richter drum, wenn denn jemand deswegen klagt. Aber kein Staatsanwalt. 



Kaasu schrieb:


> oder bin ich nun dran?



Wegen was? :-p

Diese Firma "Profiwin" hat bislang noch niemals jemanden verklagt, soweit bekannt ist. Es hat von dieser Firma allerdings einige gerichtliche Mahnbescheide gegeben (nur zur Beruhigung: auch das hat nix mit dem Staatsanwalt zu tun). Da muss man aufpassen und diesem Bescheid binnen 14 Tagen widersprechen (Kreuz setzen auf dem Formular reicht), und rücksenden an das Gericht.
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Diejenigen, die diesen Mahnbescheiden widersprochen haben, sind jedoch (so weit wir wissen) niemals verklagt worden. Selbst wenn: da müsste die Bude erstmal ihren Anspruch begründen. Das wird für die extrem schwer, und das wissen die auch.

Inkassobüros haben nichts mit einer Behörde zu tun, sondern sind private "Dienstleister" (Schreibknechte), die im Auftrag der Firma Mahnungen schreiben. Irgendwelche Sonderrechte haben die aber nicht, auch wenn die immer fürchterlich die Backen aufblasen.
Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Kaasu (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Vielen, vielen Dank euch beiden. Da bin ich erstmal wieder beruhigt. Ich bin nunmal noch jung, kenne mich nicht so gut aus mit diesem Kram, da ich damit auch nichts zu tun haben will. Ich hätte vielleicht gedacht das nun doch etwas im Busch ist, da ich ja, wie erwähnt, dort angemeldet war.

Dann wünsche ich vorerst ein schönes Wochenende und morgen einen netten Advent. Sollte hier noch irgendwas eintrudeln gebe ich natürlich Bescheid.

MfG


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Kaasu schrieb:


> Da bin ich erstmal wieder beruhigt.


....und so solls auch sein! 
Zur Beunruhigung gibts nämlich keinen Grund.


----------



## MICK (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Einen schönen Sonntag euch allen.  Habe vor 2Tagen nen netten Brief von Intrum Justitia erhalten.Die haben die Forderung von Profiwin aufgekauft.Ratenzahlung wurde angeboten.Natürlich nur nach einer umfassenden Selbstauskunft,inclusive meiner Bankdaten.Ansonsten werden,,Rechtliche Schritte,,eingeleitet.Wie diese Schritte wohl aussehen werden? Mal abwarten und nen Cappu schlürfen.Diese Torfköppe können mich mal.......


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



MICK schrieb:


> Wie diese Schritte wohl aussehen werden?


So:
Antispam e.V. -  Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Nightwish08 (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Gestern hab ich meine zweite E-mail von Intrum Justitia bekommen, in der ich aufgefordert werde meine richtige Adresse per Mail zu schicken (nur zur Erinnerung ich hatte mich mit falscher Adresse angemeldet). Hier ein Auszug:


> Sehr geehrter xxxxxxx,
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Wie seht ihr die Sache. Muss ich mir da jetzt Sorgen machen das die wirklich meine Adresse rausfinden? ​


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Wie sollen die Deine Adresse finden?

Eine Kristallkugel haben die auch nicht. :-D

Die haben nur zwei Möglichkeiten, Deine Adresse zu kriegen:


Entweder Du gibst sie ihnen freiwillig. Dazu hast Du aber keine Rechtspflicht, weil die Forderung unbegründet ist und kein Zahlungsanspruch besteht.

Oder sie recherchieren. Wenn Du also mit Deinen Daten unvorsichtig im Internet umgehst, und wenn auf einer Webseite Deine Mailadresse zusammen mit Deinem Namen und Adresse irgendwo steht (wer-kennt-wen, Dings-VZ etc.), dann könnten die bei einer kurzen google-Recherche fündig werden. Das kannst Du im übrigen bei google selbst probieren. Wenn da nichts zu finden ist, dann lohnen hier keine weiteren Versuche, Aufwand und Nutzen würden in keinem Verhältnis stehen. Die Logdaten von Deinem Provider kriegen sie auch nicht (obwohl das immer gern behauptet wird).

Also: solange die Deine Adresse nicht haben - lange Nase und basta.

Selbst wenn die Deine Adresse hätten: dann würdest Du eben ein paar schriftliche Mahnblähungen nachhause zugestellt kriegen. Aber an der rechtlichen Situation, dass die Forderung unbegründet ist, würde es auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Nightwish08 (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ich dacht vielleicht gibt es irgendwelche Möglichkeiten das sie sich an die Post wenden und die dann meine richtige Adresse weitergeben. Denn die könnten da ja auch was zusammenkombinieren.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Auch die Post wird nur anhand Deines Namens und Deiner Mailadresse kaum Deine Anschrift ermitteln können. Außerdem: die Post ist zwar im Datenhandel tätig, aber ob die ausgerechnet mit denen ein Geschäft machen?


----------



## MICK (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo.  Trotz Profiwin und ähnlicher Trümmerbuden wünsch ich allen hier einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.Glück und Gesundheit sowieso.


----------



## MICK (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Zum Jahresende haben sich die Knechte von Profiwin nochmals gemeldet.Nette Leute.Die,,letztmalige Gelegenheit,,und die ,,Einleitung des gerichtl.Mahnverfahrens,,stehen nun an. Ich soll nun an einer LÖSUNG mitwirken.Was passiert wenn ich nicht mitwirke.Kommt dann die öffentliche Auspeitschung,Scheiterhaufen oder gar ein Bannfluch?Die gute alte IRRTUM JUSTITIA ist halt ein lustiger Haufen.       PS:Es gibt nix!Betteln bringt auch nix.


----------



## webwatcher (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



MICK schrieb:


> ,,und die ,,Einleitung des erichtl.Mahnverfahrens,,stehen nun an.


Der  Kinderschreck "gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid" ruft leider  bei unzähligen Otto/Ottilie  Normalos 
Herzklabaster hervor, dabei ist es nichts weiter als ein 23€ teurer Mahndrohmüll 
halt nur mit amtlichem Siegel und  einer Frist, die eingehalten werden  muß.

>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit


----------



## rene06 (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Der  Kinderschreck "gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid" ruft leider  bei unzähligen Otto/Ottilie  Normalos
> Herzklabaster hervor, dabei ist es nichts weiter als ein 23€ teurer Mahndrohmüll
> halt nur mit amtlichem Siegel und  einer Frist, die eingehalten werden  muß.
> 
> >> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit



In Deutschland probieren sie es öfter, einen Mahnbescheid zu erwirken. 
Bei den Kosten, die in Österreich anfallen würden, schrecken die bei den geringen Erfolgsaussichten gleich zurück. Bei mir kam bis auf 3 Mahnungen nix mehr. Und das war schon vor 3 Monaten. Geklagt wurde von diesen Nutzlosbranchevertretern bis jetzt lt. AK noch keiner.


----------



## DoGGy (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo Leute,
bei mir sind die schon soweit gegangen das ich schon ein anschreiben vom amtsgericht bekommen habe es sind schon 208 euro von 60 toll oder 
ich mein was soll ich jetzt tun ich werde dies aufkeinenfall ausgleichen wofür denn auch ... nur wenn ihr von irgendetwas bescheid wisst teilt es mir bitte mit danke schön!
DoGaN


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Keine Angst vor dem Mahnbescheid.

Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Dieser Anbieter ist dafür bekannt, dass er ab und zu Mahnbescheide beantragt.

Diejenigen, die dem Mahnbescheid widersprechen, werden aber dann nicht verklagt. Und das ist das, worauf es ankommt.

Alles andere ist wurst. Nach widersprochenem Mahnbescheid ist der Abzocker wieder da, wo er vorher war. Er hat 23 Euro für die Gerichtsgebühr ausgegeben, kriegt die aber jetzt nicht wieder. Vollstrecken/pfänden kann er auch nicht, dieser Weg ist verbaut.

Wenn er nicht klagen will (und das hat er bisher noch nie), dann kann er nur noch ein paar weitere böse Briefe schreiben - und dann war's das, und die Sache schläft sang- und klanglos ein.
Selbst wenn er klagt - dann fängt er sich vor Gericht eine Watsche ein.


----------



## palank (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo liebe Community,
  [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]im Zusammenhang mit der *Firma Abzoke "Profiwin"* habe sämtliche Mahnbescheide über  Justitia erhalten und erwarte nun evtl. den gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid. Diesbezüglich habe eine Frage, kann jemand mir hefen/ antworten. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Ich habe vor in der nächsten Zeit ca. 6 Wochen urlaub zu fahren.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wenn ausgerechnet in diesem Zeitraum der gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ausgestellt wird, werde logischerweise niemand den Mahnbescheiden entgegennehmen und auch diesen Mahnbescheiden widersprechen. Sicherlich geht Amtsgericht zurück.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Was passiert dann wenn ich wieder zurück komme und wie soll ich dann verfahren?[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
Danke und [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Gruß Palank[/FONT]


----------



## Teleton (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Sorge dafür, dass Dein Briefkasten von zuverlässigen Freunden/Verwandten spätestens alle 10-12 Tage kontrolliert wird.


----------



## palank (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



> Sorge dafür, dass Dein Briefkasten von zuverlässigen Freunden/Verwandten spätestens alle 10-12 Tage kontrolliert wird.



Darf der Freund/Verwandte in meinem Auftrag den Mahnbescheid widersprechen und unterschreiben?? Muss er von mir schriftlich Vollmacht haben?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Teleton (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Suche mal nach Geistigkeitstheorie
z.B. hier die Einleitung
de Gruyter Reference Global - Juristische Rundschau



OT für Juristen :Hätte ich mir ja nie träumen lassen, dass ich Fr. Prof. Puppe mal im echten Leben zitiere.


----------



## MICK (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Das neue Jahr....und es geht weiter. IRRTUM JUSTITIA hat eine Firma namens ADIUVO beauftragt.Sind Rechtsanwälte.Die drohen auch mit den guten alten ,,Rechtlichen Schritten,,.Ich zahle bestimmt nicht.Warum auch?Für NIX gibt es auch NIX!Kennt jemand diese ADIUVO?


----------



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



MICK schrieb:


> Für NIX gibt es auch NIX!Kennt jemand diese ADIUVO?


Die sind  schon länger tätig. Tauchen mehrfach in diesem  Thread auf. Hier zum ersten Mal 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...eleitet-gluecksbringer-gmbh-8.html#post232894


----------



## Patrick04 (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo, auch ich (14 Jahre) bin auf den Betrug reingefallen. Seit Juni des letzten Jahres, tyranosiert uns jetzt die ProfiWin Gmbh. 
Ich habe mich in Namen meine Mutter angemeldet, habe allerdings ein falsches Geburtsdatum eingegeben. 
Es kommen also die üblichen Mahnschreiben.

Zahlungsaufforderung
1. Mahnung
2. Mahnung
3. und letzte Mahnung
4. Intrium Justitia
5. Intrium Justitia
6. Adiuvo Rechtsanwälte
7. Adiuvo Rechtsanwälte mit letzter Mahnung vorm Mahnbescheid
8. Mahnbescheid - Widersprochen
9. Aufforderung den widersprochenen Mahnbescheid zurück zu nehmen

Ich hab meiner Mutter immer erzählt, das alle im Internet raten NICHT zu zahlen. Bis jetzt hat sie mir das auch geglaubt. 
Heute rauschte aber der 9. Brief ein. 

Durch den Satz: 'Durch das nunmehr zwangsläufig einzuleitende Prozeßverfahren entstehen erheblich Mehrkosten, welche von Ihnen zu tragen wären.', ist meine Mutter jetzt total aufgewirbelt. Also habe ich sie mit an den Computer geholt, um diesen Beitrag zu verfassen. 

- Muss man jetzt zahlen ?
- Gehen die wirklich vors Gericht ?
- Entstehen vielleicht wirklich Kosten ?

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie viele Briefe die noch senden wollen. 
Vor Gericht werden die jawohl nicht ziehen, da die ja NULL Beweise haben. 
So, das wars von mir. Meine Mutter ist inzwischen Weg D

Wäre doch nett, wenn einer die Fragen sinngemäß beantworten würde. (Oder auch mehrere)


----------



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Patrick04 schrieb:


> - Gehen die wirklich vors Gericht ?


Soweit bekannt nicht. Damit erübrigen sich die andern Antworten


----------



## Teleton (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Deine Mutter hat sich nicht angemeldet sondern ein sog. Vertreter ohne Vertretungsmacht (der zufällig mit ihr verwandt ist). Schau mal in § 177 





> BGB§ 177
> Vertragsschluss durch Vertreter ohne Vertretungsmacht
> (1) Schließt jemand ohne Vertretungsmacht im Namen eines anderen einen Vertrag, so hängt die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags für und gegen den Vertretenen von dessen Genehmigung ab.


Verwandte -insbesondere Söhne- muss man, falls man die Genehmigung nicht erklärt, nicht verpfeifen.


----------



## DoGGy (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

HaLLo LeUTzzZ,
ich bin total am ende ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll die drohen mir schon leute von volltstreckungsamt zu schicken wie soll ich reagieren bisher hab ich mich kein bischen drum gekümmert ich werde aufkeinenfall die 208 euro bezahlen ich mein dafür gehe ich hart arbeiten!
könnte mir vielleicht jemand weiter helfen wäre echt super!
Danke Schön!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:50:05 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:42:14 ----------

weiß denn hier wirklich niemand ob man zahlen muss oder nicht ... ich mein ich hab einen gelben brief bekommen das heisst vom amtsgericht und hab da auch nicht reagiert weil mich das ankotzt für nichts schmeiße ich nicht mit Geld also bitte hilft mir was soll ich tun hab nur noch eine woche zeit BITEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## jupp11 (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



DoGGy schrieb:


> die drohen mir schon leute von *volltstreckungsamt* zu schicken


Was ist das denn?  Grüne Männchen vom Mars :scherzkeks:

mach dich nicht verrückt und lies den Thread. Immer wieder  dasselbe herzubeten ist langweilig


----------



## Teleton (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



DoGGy schrieb:


> ich mein ich hab einen gelben brief bekommen das heisst vom amtsgericht und hab da auch nicht reagiert .


Wie lange ist das her? Ist auch ein zweiter gelber Brief gekommen? Wenn Du die Frist zum Widerspruch versäumt hast und Dir Zwangsvollstreckung angedroht wird brauchst Du *sofort* einen Anwalt.


Für alle die jetzt  wegen obiger Ausführungen Sorgen bekommen. Die Forderungen von Profiwin werden gelegentlich per Mahnbescheid eingefordert. Da muss man rechtzeitig reagieren sonst gibts Probleme. Für alle anderen: Entwarnung.


----------



## rene06 (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Bin schon gespannt, wie das ganze bei mir weitergeht. Ich hab seit meiner angeblichen Anmeldung im August drei Mahnungen von denen erhalten. Nach Intervention der Rechtsabteilung der Kammer kamen bis jetzt noch zwei Briefe mit nichtssagendem Inhalt. Im Dezember kam dann noch einen Drohbrief mit der angeblichen IP-Adresse und der Einschaltung eines Anwalts usw. Ich wundere mich auch bis heute, wie es zu der Anmeldung kam, denn in den Stammdaten ist zb eine Tel. Nr. hinterlegt, die ich garantiert noch nie gehabt habe. Und die E-Mail Adresse, auf die ich seitdem ihre Anmeldeliste bekomme, gibts jetzt auch nicht mehr. Ob es denen auffällt und sie mir wieder einen Drohbrief schreiben? Wenn diese Firma seriös wäre, würde es sicher nicht so lange dauern, bis die ein Inkasso einschalten. Ich warte jetzt noch weiter ab, und hefte einfach alles in einem Ordner ab. Nachdem hier noch nie jmd. über ein Gerichtsverfahren berichtet hat, scheint es ja doch so zu sein, daß sie irgendwann aufgeben.


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Gerichtsverfahren hat es hier noch nie gegeben, das ist auch nicht weiter verwunderlich. Die wissen, dass sie auf Treibsand stehen.

Allerdings muss man wissen, dass diese "Firma" vereinzelt als Versuchsballons gerichtliche Mahnbescheide beantragt. Das aber offenbar auch nicht bei allen Fällen, es muss sich um eher wenige ausgewählte Fälle handeln. Hier ist es wichtig, dass man dem Mahnbescheid dann binnen 14 Tagen (Rücksendung ans Gericht per Einschreiben) widerspricht.
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Diejenigen, die hier dem Mahnbescheid widersprochen haben, sind daraufhin ganz offensichtlich noch nie verklagt worden. Der "Anbieter" glaubt wohl selbst nicht an die gerichtliche Durchsetzbarkeit der Forderung.

Also: das ganze Mahntheater kann als Kasperletheater betrachtet werden.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## technofreak (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Gerichtsverfahren hat es hier noch nie gegeben,


Soweit bekannt noch nirgends. Hätte es Fälle gegeben, wären sie mit 100% 
Gewißheit  hier oder an anderen Stellen in Netz schon aus Gründen der Propaganda  
zur Verunsicherung von anderen Verbrauchern  von den  Forderungsstellern publiziert worden.


----------



## stein81 (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hab mich mal hier schon des öfteren durchgelesen.
Habe auch Post bekommen
1. Mahnung
2. Mahnung 10.06 von ProfiWIN GmbH
3. und letzte Mahnung 22. 06 von ProfiWIN GmbH
Am 27.07 schreiben von Intrum Justitia
Am 12.08 schreiben von Intrum Justitia
und kurz vor Weihnachten dann ein Mahnbescheid
dem habe ich nun wiedersprochen und ihn zurück gesendet. Nur mache ich mir auch ein paar Gedanken hatte ihn nur so ohne Einschreiben zurückgesendet. wenn ich jedesmal mit Einschreiben und Rückschein frankiere geht das auch ins Geld und das ist so unnötig. :wall:
Bin gespannt wie es nun weiter geht.


----------



## blowfish (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



stein81 schrieb:


> dann ein Mahnbescheid
> dem habe ich nun wiedersprochen und ihn zurück gesendet.



An wem hast du den zurück gesendet? Wirklich ein echeter Mahnbescheid vom AG oder nur so ein Mahntrollo vom Inkasso?


----------



## webwatcher (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Profiwin  ist dafür bekannt, gelegentlich echte Mahnbescheide zu verschicken. Nach Widerspruch 
passiert  nichts mehr. ( außer eventuellen  Betteleien den Widerspruch zurückzuziehen)


----------



## stein81 (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ja ein echter Mahnbescheid kam im gelben Umschlag
Hauptforderung vom 17.04. 60€
Mit allen Mahngebühren Summe 206,37€



> Antragsteller:
> Intrum Justitia
> 
> Der Antragsteller hat erklärt, dass der Anspruch von einer Gegenleistung abhänge, diese aber erbracht sei.
> ...


 
Vom Amtsgericht Wedding, Berlin-Brandenburg

Auf dem Umschlag 30.12 habe es gleich mit ich widerspreche dem Anspruch insgesamt angekreutzt wieder zurück an die geschickt.


----------



## Bommel07778 (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

So, nun melde ich mich mal wieder ruhigen gewissens...

kurze zusammenfassung und der werdegang:
meine frau meldte sich bei profiwin an. nach der einjahrigen "teilnahme" an deren spielchen fand ich heraus, dass das ganze nur grütze ist. also habe ich für meine frau die kündigung geschrieben. doch profiwin ließ nicht locker. schickte stets per email rechnungen. dann fand ich dieses forum und erklärte den sachverhalt. und alles, was ich vor augen hatte war: "behalt dein geld für dich und gebe es für sinnvolle zwecke aus!". also habe ich alles ignoriert, was von dieser keksfabrik kam. später kam dann der 2te brief von deren rechtsanwalt. da habe ich mir gedacht, bist'e mal so freundlich und gibst denen schriftlich zu verstehen, das die kein geld ausgeben müßen für einen mahnbescheid. darauf hin bekam wieder meine frau eine lach... äh drohrechnung mit dem noch offen stehenden betrag. selbstverständlich habe ich darauf nicht geantwortet, da mir das einfach zu blöd war. der letzte zahltermin dafür war der 19 november. aber bis dato hat sich weder profiwin, inkasso oder der(oder doch mehrere?) rechtsanwalt gemeldet. alles in einem: ich habe das gefühl, wir sind diesen mist nun endgültig los. heute frage ich meine frau, ob sie wieder email von profiwin bekommen hat. sie sagte: Nur werbung -> ich solle doch unbedingt an diesen gewinnspielen teilnehmen. naja...

wie schon unendlich mal erzählt hier: egal was wie und warum die schreiben -> ignorieren und ihr seid die last los. in der ruhe liegt die kraft. bedenkt jedoch, das bei einem mahnbescheid ignorieren an der falschen stelle ist. -> widerspruch!

alles klar leutz! ich bedanke mich sehr für eure hilfe!

mfg


----------



## webwatcher (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Bommel07778 schrieb:


> bedenkt jedoch, das bei einem mahnbescheid ignorieren an der falschen stelle ist. -> widerspruch!!


Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


Bommel07778 schrieb:


> alles klar leutz! ich bedanke mich sehr für eure hilfe!


no problemo


----------



## markotietz (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



markotietz schrieb:


> wieder mal ein Schreiben von INTRUM..  Picasa-Webalben - Marko



die geben einfach keine Ruhe, soviel Aufwand für nix... schade :-D

Picasa-Webalben - Marko


----------



## rubio (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

also nach langem möchte ich mich auch nochmal zu dem Verein zu Wort melden. Bei mir ging der Spuk Anfang letzten Jahres los. Und man... hatte ich die Hosen voll. Die wollten echt nen Haufen Geld von mir und haben es echt verstanden mich einzuschüchtern... aber glückicherweise findet man hier ja guten Rat.
Also die schreiben mir immernoch pünktlich jeden Monat... ich frag mich wann das aufhört... langsam müssen die doch ma kapieren, dass die nix von mir kriegen und das kostet doch immer wieder Porto.
Ich finde die Briefe allerdings immer wieder sehr interessant... mal drohen sie wieder mit Anwalt, dann geben sie sich großzügig und wollen mir sogar einen Teil der Schulden erlassen, dann wieder nur kompromisbereit und schlagen günstige Raten vor, ein anderes Mal appellieren sie einfach an mich, ich solle in eine schuldenfreie Zukunft blicken und dann im nächsten Brief is alles kumpelhafte wieder flöten und sie drohen mit Anwalt (der ja letztes Jahr schon 2x geschrieben hat)
Alles in allem machen sie sich mit jedem Brief lächerlicher... Auch wenn sie es geschafft haben mir Angst zu machen.... nach der ersten "letzten Chance" gerichtliche Schritte abzuwenden, wenn ich doch nur meinen Widerspruch auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zurücknehmen würde und doch zahlen würde konnte dann auch ich wieder ruhig schlafen und es mit Humor nehmen.
Und das rate ich allen... den Stress den man sich selbst macht isses ncih wert. Immer schön IGNORIEREN!!! oder was lustiges aus den Breifchen Basteln.... Ich persönlich sammle alle schreiben und wenn ich einen Ordner voll hab, schicke ich den an die zurück... vielleicht können die den ja nochmal verwenden... ich meine... die ganzen Anschreiben müssen ja auch Geld kosten... und bei so vielen Zahlungsunwilligen isses sicherlich nich leicht zu überleben...


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Diese lächerliche Taktik nennt sich übrigens: "Zuckerbrot und Peitsche".

Derjenige "Herrenmensch", der damals diesen Ausdruck geprägt hatte, starb an den Folgen der Explosion einer gegen ihn geworfenen Handgranate.

Heutzutage braucht man dagegen keine Handgranaten, sondern nur einen breiten Hintern, um den Blödsinn auszusitzen. Es kostet nicht Euer Geld für Porto und Papier.

Wer sich aktiv wehren will, kann sich ja mal das hier durchlesen:
Negative Feststellungsklage - Antispam Wiki


----------



## ha_ni (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



rubio schrieb:


> also nach langem möchte ich mich auch nochmal zu dem Verein zu Wort melden. Bei mir ging der Spuk Anfang letzten Jahres los. Und man... hatte ich die Hosen voll. Die wollten echt nen Haufen Geld von mir und haben es echt verstanden mich einzuschüchtern... aber glückicherweise findet man hier ja guten Rat.
> Also die schreiben mir immernoch pünktlich jeden Monat... ich frag mich wann das aufhört... langsam müssen die doch ma kapieren, dass die nix von mir kriegen und das kostet doch immer wieder Porto.
> Ich finde die Briefe allerdings immer wieder sehr interessant... mal drohen sie wieder mit Anwalt, dann geben sie sich großzügig und wollen mir sogar einen Teil der Schulden erlassen, dann wieder nur kompromisbereit und schlagen günstige Raten vor, ein anderes Mal appellieren sie einfach an mich, ich solle in eine schuldenfreie Zukunft blicken und dann im nächsten Brief is alles kumpelhafte wieder flöten und sie drohen mit Anwalt (der ja letztes Jahr schon 2x geschrieben hat)
> Alles in allem machen sie sich mit jedem Brief lächerlicher... Auch wenn sie es geschafft haben mir Angst zu machen.... nach der ersten "letzten Chance" gerichtliche Schritte abzuwenden, wenn ich doch nur meinen Widerspruch auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zurücknehmen würde und doch zahlen würde konnte dann auch ich wieder ruhig schlafen und es mit Humor nehmen.
> Und das rate ich allen... den Stress den man sich selbst macht isses ncih wert. Immer schön IGNORIEREN!!! oder was lustiges aus den Breifchen Basteln.... Ich persönlich sammle alle schreiben und wenn ich einen Ordner voll hab, schicke ich den an die zurück... vielleicht können die den ja nochmal verwenden... ich meine... die ganzen Anschreiben müssen ja auch Geld kosten... und bei so vielen Zahlungsunwilligen isses sicherlich nich leicht zu überleben...



hallo
heute habe ich auch so einen Anruf bekommen, die frau von profiwin hat mir gesagt dass ich mich letztes jahr im dezember angemeldet habe. Sie hat mich gefragt ob ich da weiterhin teilnehmen möchte ich habe dann erstmal gefragt wer da am telefon ist. dann hat sie mir gesagt dass es ab märz kostenpflichtig wird und ich habe dann gesagt ich möchte mich jetzt schon abmelden. daraufhin hat sie gesagt: ,,tja dann müssen sie zusehen dass sie kündigen!" und hat dann aufgelegt.

ich habe voll angst :-(
ich möchte nicht zahlen

aber ich weiß nicht ob ich auch sagen kann dass ich mir siher bin dass ich mich dort nicht angemeldet habe :-(... was soll ich tun ?
ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jem weiter helfen kann.
bitte....

lg


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



ha_ni schrieb:


> aber ich weiß nicht ob ich auch sagen kann dass ich mir siher bin dass ich mich dort nicht angemeldet habe :-(... was soll ich tun ?
> ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jem weiter helfen kann.
> bitte....



Es ist im Streitfall Aufgabe des Forderungsstellers, zu beweisen, dass


*Du* Dich angemeldet hast und niemand sonst
wann Du Dich angemeldet hast
Du genau dieses Angebot auch haben wolltest
das Angebot vorher überhaupt genau beschrieben war
*über die Kosten informiert wurde*, und zwar sofort erkennbar und nicht nur in den AGB oder im Kleintext
der Anbieter seine Identität offenbart hat
der Anbieter seinen Informationspflichten gem. § 312c BGB nachgekommen ist
Du eine wirksame Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform zugestellt bekommen hast

Sollte es auch nur in einem Punkt ein Problem geben, hat der Anbieter keine Chance. Und das wissen die Klabautermänner im übrigen auch. Daher haben wir bisher hier noch in nicht einem einzigen Fall von einem Prozess gegen ein Abzockopfer seitens diese "Anbieters" gehört.

Es gibt lediglich eine Reihe böser Droh- und Mahnschreiben.

Bei einigen wenigen Fällen (aber lange nicht bei allen) werden auch mal gerichtliche Mahnbescheide beantragt. *Nur dann* ist es notwendig, überhaupt zu reagieren. Man muss dann dem Mahnbescheid binnen 14 Tagen widersprechen und ans Gericht zurückschicken.

Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Ansonsten gibt es keinen Grund, sich von dem Mahnkasperletheater beeindrucken zu lassen.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]

Brieffreundschaften (Widerspruchsgeschreibsel) mit Abzockern führen zu nichts. Genauso gut kann man mit einem Ochsen über Einsteins Relativitätstheorie diskutieren.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Nach ein paar bösen Drohbriefen schläft das Theater von selbst ein.


----------



## ha_ni (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo,

leider bin ich schonmal bei megadownloads reingefallen und da habe ich bezahlt.... 96€ im jahr... gittsei dank haben damals meine eltern nichts mitbekommen
aber ich will nicht nochmal zahlen, aber ich habe auch angst dass das noch teurer wird als 60€ im jahr ...wie es ja bei profiwin ist :-(

ist es wirklich nicht besser wenn ich 2 x 60€ zahle und kündige und dann ist schluss...

eine andere frage ist auch ob mein dad da mitmacht...

weil wenn er die briefe sieht dann wird er sich auch fragen ob das nicht wirklich so ist dass ich was runtergeladen habe :-(

man ich weiß wirklich nicht was ich machen soll


einen brief habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht bekommen

und wenn adviuo was damit zutun hat dann habe ich nochmehr pech...weil heute habe ich die newsletter abbestellt ohne zu wissen dass die partner von profiwin sind!

jetzt habe ich denen schon ein Faxgeschickt... bevor ich hier den eintrag gemacht habe... einen brief per post werde ich auch noch verschicken, per einschreiben

man dabei kann ich mich wirklic nicht erinnern ob ich mich im DEZ dort angemeldet habe, weil ich egtl an sowas nicht glaube

lg


----------



## rene06 (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ich habe nach der 1. Mahnung von denen die AK eingeschaltet. Lustig finde ich immer die Antworten auf die Beschwerden. Da wird immer nur auf vorhergehende Korrespondenz verwiesen und immerwieder darauf hingewiesen, wann die Anmeldung gewesen sein soll. Bin gespannt, ob die bei mir noch weiter gehen, oder es bald aufgeben. Allein die Mahnungen von denen sind schon höchst dubios. Welche seriöse Firma verschickt Briefe ohne Angabe des Absenders? Normalerweise wandert solcherlei Papier gleich in den Reißwolf, aber ich war halt auch neugierig. Ich hab dann auch bei einem Experten nachgefragt, ob man mit der IP-Adresse überhaupt was anfangen kann. Der hat mir dann gesagt, daß die je nach Anbieter nach einiger Zeit gelöscht werden. Dann sagte der mir noch, daß die Anbieter diese ohnehin nur bei einem Strafverfahren rausgeben müssen, weil sie sich ansonsten selbst strafbar machen würden. Also warte ich weiterhin entspannt ab, was jetzt weiter passiert.


----------



## tobiM. (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hallo zusammen habe ebenfalls ein problem mit der "firma" profiwin. habe die briefe zuerst immer nur ignoriert die gekommen sind und mir dabei keine gedanken gemacht  aber als dann die tage noch nen brief von "intrum justia" bekommen habe ist wohl irgent ein inkasso unternehmen und wie ich hir erfahren hab is das der normale weg den die versuchen um ihr geld von uns zu bekommen indem sie uns angst machen. in meinem fall habe ich aber tatsechlich schon gut angst da die mir nicht nur nen brief geschrieben haben sondern auch noch ne sms geschrieben haben und das is das was mich jetzt nachdenklich macht. soll ich doch einfach bezahlen um auf nummer sicher zu gehn oder meinen anwalt einschalten oder einfach auf das gerichtliche schreiben warten und das ganze dann einfach wiederrufen ???
würde mich aufjedenfall über schnelle hilfe sehr freuen da die frist von dem inkasso unternehmen nur noch bis zum 31.1.10 ist 

mfg tobi


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Was Du sollst oder nicht sollst, dürfen wir Dir hier nicht sagen.


Wir sind nicht Dein Vormund.
Wir dürfen keine Rechtsberatung erteilen, in Form von konkreten Handlungsanweisungen für den Einzelfall.

Wir können Dir aber sagen:

Alle die jenigen, die


nicht reagiert haben
nicht bezahlt haben
dem (seltenen) gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid binnen 14 Tagen widersprochen haben

haben allesamt, soweit uns bekannt ist, ihr Geld behalten können. Seit Jahr und Tag ist bei zigtausenden Betroffenen kein einiger Fall eines Gerichtsverfahrens bekannt geworden.

Ob man jetzt den Mahnpups noch als SMS kriegt, tut eigentlich nichts zur Sache.


----------



## tobiM. (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

nein das wa auch nicht so gemeint alswenn ihr mir die antwort geben sollt nur unterstützen oder tipps geben so wa das gemeint und was ist wenn ich mich da mal eingeloggt hab um zu gucken was das fürn mist ist oder mich registriert habe
??


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Spielt alles keine Geige.

Wenn die Preisangabe nicht sofort sichtbar war, ist es wurst, ob das Angebot genutzt wurde oder nicht. Kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag. Basta.


----------



## MrLapsteel (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ist es wirklich nicht besser wenn ich 2 x 60€ zahle und kündige und dann ist schluss...

Hi du,

bei mir treiben die das Spiel bereits 1 1/2 Jahre lang .... allerdings ohne Erfolg! ich habe im ersten Schritt widersprochen und gewartet. Dann sind die Intrum-Kaspers ins Spiel gekommen. Denen haben ich mitgeteilt, dass ich nicht zahle. Dann das ganze Programm (aber ohne Antwort von mir) bis zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, dem ich widersprochen habe. Nun glaubte ich mich in Sicherheit, denn eine Klage kam nicht. Seit etwa 4 Monaten meldet sich in unregelmäßigen Abständen der Oberkasperhaufen von Instrum. Also wer nach einem gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid, dem widersprochen wurde nicht klagt, ist in meinen Augen nicht im Recht!

Ergo keine Angst - es passiert nix


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



MrLapsteel schrieb:


> Also wer nach einem gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid, dem widersprochen wurde nicht klagt, ist in meinen Augen nicht im Recht!



Etwas anders ausgedrückt: derjenige, der so albern rumzackert, glaubt selbst nicht an die gerichtliche Durchsetzbarkeit der Forderung. Nur ein Abzocker mahnt nach widersprochenem Mahnbescheid außergerichtlich weiter. Jeder seriöse Forderungssteller würde sofort klagen.

Aber auch der Mahnbescheid ist bei Profiwin schon nicht die Regel. Meistens bleibt es beim Briefdrohtheater.


----------



## flosn1 (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo,

Mich haben sie auch grade angerufen. Das ist eh voll der Schmarrn, weil sie bei mir die Bankverbindung "abgleichen" wollten. Also auf keinen Fall Kontonr. sagen, da sie diese gar nicht haben. Weiter wird gar nichts passieren. Einfach mit der Polizei drohen, falls sie noch weiter anrufen. 

Bei mir haben sie übrigens behauptet, das Gewinnspiel würde ab Mai kostenpflichtig, und ich solle mich entscheiden, ob ich weiter mitmachen wolle oder nicht. Alles klar...


mfg flosn


----------



## Teleton (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Das war aber vermutlich ein anderer Anbieter als Profiwin ?


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Wahrscheinlich war es eine andere Baustelle. Aber die Namen sind eh Schall und Rauch, die hören sich alle zum Verwechseln ähnlich an.
Mal heißen sie "Deutscher Supertrulli", dann "Gewinnkasper24", dann "Megaschleim49", dann nochmal anders.

Hintergrundinfo zu den Gewinnbimmlern:
Bekannte Maschen der Telefon-Abzocke - Antispam Wiki
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...bwohl-ich-nichts-bestellt-habe-was-jetzt.html


----------



## flosn1 (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ich kann mich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht daran erinnern, mich irgendwo angemeldet zu haben. Keine Ahnung, vielleicht hat sich jemand nen Scherz erlaubt, aber das ist mir egal. Mitlerweile ist übrigens Ruhe, seit ich dem Anrufterroristen empfohlen habe, er solle sich doch lieber in der Nase bohren.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Alternativ hilft auch das Unterhaltungsprogramm von Antispam.
Hitparade zum Ärgern von CCAs - Antispam Wiki


----------



## serj (14 Februar 2010)

*Profiwin.de eMail*

Hi,

Ich habe eine e-Mail von profiwin.de bekommen, in der mir vorgeworfen wird, ich hätte mich dort angemeldet.

Hier mal der bisherige email-verkehr



> -------- Original-Nachricht --------
> > Datum: 14 Feb 2010 09:14:37 -0000
> > Von: "Profiwin.de" [ edit]
> > An: service.gmx.net/de/cgi/g.fcgi/mail/new?CUSTOMERNO=****
> ...





> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!
> 
> Hiermit möchte ich meine Mitgliedschaft beenden und gleichzeitig mitteilen, dass ich mich nicht bei ihnen angemeldet habe.
> Ich habe den Verdacht, dass jemand das Passwort dieses e-Mail-Accounts geknackt hat und sich mit dieser e-Mail bei ihnen angemeldet haben muss. Da ich davon ausgehe, dass ich mich noch in einer Testphase befinde, möchte ich ein Abo nach der Testphase NICHT in Anspruch nehmen.
> Bitte löschen Sie meinen Account bei profiwin.de  fristgerecht und entschuldigen Sie die Unannehmlichkeiten, aber ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst.



Was kann ich machen um nicht zu zahlen, immerhin haben die meine ip addresse. zum glück habe ich nicht meine richtige Addresse angegeben und auch noch innerhalb der Frist gekündigt. Inwieweit können die mich weiter belangen, wenn ich nicht zahle?


----------



## webwatcher (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Profiwin.de eMail*



serj schrieb:


> immerhin haben die meine ip addresse.


so what?  >> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

ansonsten lies dir mal den Thread durch, es ist alles schon zigmal durchgekaut


----------



## serj (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ja stimmt is durchgekaut aber das sind 60 seiten...kann mir kurz jemand das ergebnis dieser 60 seiten sagen?


----------



## bernhard (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Alles wiederholt sich in max. 5 Beiträgen ...


----------



## serj (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

also da ich ja bisher nur eine email bekommen habe und die auch relativ geschickt beantwortet habe (oder?) werde ich natürlich erstmal abwarten


----------



## bernhard (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Man antwortet nicht auf unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails mit schwachsinnigen Inhalten.


----------



## serj (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



bernhard schrieb:


> Man antwortet nicht auf unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails mit schwachsinnigen Inhalten.



war das ein großer Fehler? oder is das eigentlich egal...
naja ich wollte eigentlich nur auf der sicheren Seite sein.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



serj schrieb:


> war das ein großer Fehler?


groß nicht  aber überflüssig und provoziert meist noch mehr Mahnmüll


----------



## bernhard (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

In Zeiten des Datenhandels vervollständigt man seine persönlichen Daten in fremder Hand und man kommt in die Kategorie "Hat Angst, ist beeinflussbar" usw..


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

"Reden bzw Schreiben  ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold" 

( alte chinesische Weisheit, die leider fast völlig in Vergessenheit geraten ist...)

"Wer schreibt, der bleibt"  ist in diesem Fall völlig fehl am Platz


----------



## serj (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ok ich habe mich jetzt intensiv mit allem beschäftigt und bin von Erleichterung in Angst und wieder Erleichterung hin und her wechselt. Letztendlich siegte aber die Erleichterung, da ich eine (absichtliche oder unabsichtliche) Lücke in den AGBs von profiwin.de gefunden habe. Diese hilft einigen vielleicht nicht weiter, mir aber schon.

Außerdem hat der Teilnehmer das Recht, die Teilnahme bei Profiwin.de innerhalb von zwei Wochen nach Vertragsabschluss ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z.B. Brief, Fax, Email) zu widerrufen. Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt mit der Kenntnisnahme der Widerrufsbelehrung bei Abschluss des Vertrages. Zur Wahrung der Frist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs an die Profiwin GmbH, Abt. Kundenbetreuung, Zeppelinring 18, 15749 Mittenwalde, Fax: 03375-2142309, Email: [email protected] . Bereits erhaltene Leistungen sind zu vergüten.


Ich habe direkt am zweiten Tag eine solche Küdingung zurückgemailt, muss also nichts bezahlen, ist das richtig?


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Wenn Du die Seiten dieses Threads aufmerksam gelesen hast, dann müsstest Du eigentlich wissen, dass wegen des versteckten Preishinweises eigentlich bei diesem Geschäftsmodell überhaupt kein wirksamer Vertrag zustandekommt. Wo kein Vertrag ist, da gibt es normalerweise nicht einmal etwas zu kündigen.

Wenn man unterstellt, es gebe einen fraglichen Vertrag, dann kann man ihn vorsorglich kündigen. Das Problem bei einer e-Mail ist allerdings, dass man  die Zustellung nicht beweisen kann, zumindest dann nicht, wenn der Empfänger sich tot stellt und keine bestätigende Antwort zurückschickt.
Wenn man also überhaupt mit solchen Firmen eine Kommunikation pflegt, sollte man das in einer beweisbaren Zustellform machen. Z.B. Einschreiben mit Rückschein. Oder Einwurfeinschreiben und zusätzlich per Fax mit Versendeprotokoll (machen Anwälte gerne so).

Diejenigen, die auf die Mahnungen nicht reagieren, können ihr Geld offenbar trotzdem behalten. Vereinzelt werden Mahnbescheide beantragt, diejenigen, die dann korrekt binnen 14 Tagen mit Rücksendung ans Gericht widersprochen haben, sind bisher nie verklagt worden.


----------



## serj (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ja die antwort von antiscammer war sehr hilfreich...wenn alles so stimmt wie du das sagst, hab ich ja wohl nichts zu befürchten...
was auch noch für mich spricht ist dass ich minderjährig bin und meine eltern dem "vertrag" nicht zugestimmt haben
also dank an alle, ich werde wohl die nächsten schritte von profiwin abwarten und nochmal posten wenn ich eine frage habe


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Seiten hier zu zeigen. Es ist keine Schande, auf solche Seiten hereinzufallen. Das ist (wie man sieht) etlichen Erwachsenen auch passiert.

Aufpassen gilt es, wenn ein gelber Brief vom Amtsgericht kommt. Der Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid darf nicht vom Minderjährigen unterschrieben werden.
Daher nochmal die Bitte: nichts auf eigene Faust unternehmen.


----------



## serj (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

soll ich denen das sofort sagen oder nochmal eine mail abwarten?
ich will das nämlich nur im notfall "gestehen"


----------



## webwatcher (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Sie werden dir ja wohl nicht den Kopf abreissen. Laß sie das hier lesen.


----------



## Kaasu (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo Community,

ich hatte mich bereits vor einiger Zeit gemeldet, es ging damals noch um das erste Schreiben der Adiuvo-Anwälte. In der Zwischenzeit kam nun ein Schreiben des Amtsgericht, dort habe ich Fristgerecht Widerspruch eingelegt. Gestern kam noch einmal ein Schreiben der Adiuvo-Anwälte. Hier wird mir nun Ratenzahlung angeboten. Ich habe bereits gelesen das die wohl (immer?) der Fall ist, wenn man Widerspruch einlegt.
Nun meine Fragen:
Wie geht's weiter? Erneut nicht antworten?
Mir wird, wie gesagt, Ratenzahlung angeboten (unter Offenlegung meiner wirtschaftlichen Situation.. ).

MfG


----------



## Dalina (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo



> Hier wird mir nun Ratenzahlung angeboten


 
War bei mir auch so. Wer nach dem Widerspruch nicht klagt sondern wieder mit der albernen Ratenzahlvereinbarung ankommt ist sich seiner Sache wohl selber nicht wirklich sicher. Wer eine richtige Vorderung hat klagt und kaspert nicht rum. Mit einer Ratenzahlvereinbarung erkennt man die Vorderung an,ob sie berechtigt ist oder nicht

M.fG-Dalina


----------



## serj (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hi,
auf keinen Fall möchte ich hier irgendjemanden kritisieren, der vom Widerspruch gegen den Vertrag abgeraten hat, ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich augenscheinlich mit meiner Mail erfolgreich war





> Hallo H**** ,
> 
> hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen Ihre Kündigung in der 14tägigen Widerspruchsfrist.
> Wir haben Ihre Anmeldung bei Profiwin.de mit Kunden-ID: ****** storniert.
> ...




ob trotzdem noch weiterhin emails von denen kommen, weiß ich nicht, aber das scheint zunächst ein guter weg gewesen zu sein, der Kostenfalle zu entkommen.
Auf sowas falle ich erstmal nicht nochmal rein, und wenn doch; ich weiß ja wo ich Hilfe bekomme! 
Danke computerbetrug.de und allen, die mir geantwortet haben.


----------



## wolke (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

habe auch noch etwas (der adventskalender.de)habe eine Mahnung bekommen über ca.100 Euro.Adresse von der Firma :
NOM Online Media Ltd.
The Picasso Building
Caldervale Road
Wakefield WF15PF
United Kingdom/GB
hat da noch jemand etwas bekommen,ich habe denen zurückgeschriebn und mit einer anzeige gedroht!


----------



## peter999 (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Also ich habe nicht denen geschrieben, sondern der Wirecard Bank. Ist vielleicht besser so.


----------



## serj (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



peter999 schrieb:


> Also ich habe nicht denen geschrieben, sondern der Wirecard Bank. Ist vielleicht besser so.



also wenn man denen das handwerk legen will is deine methode sicherlich besser aber ich wollte jetzt überhaupt erstmal heile aus der sache rauskommen


----------



## webwatcher (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



serj schrieb:


> aber ich wollte jetzt überhaupt erstmal heile aus der sache rauskommen


Das Äußerste was von dem Laden ( seit 2005) bekannt ist, dass sie gelegentlich 23€  in  amtlichen 
Mahndrohmüll  investieren. Dem läßt sich durch schlichtes Ankreuzen abhelfen .

Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Weitergehende  Schritte in Richtung Prozess sind mir nicht bekannt


----------



## Dalina (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



> ich wollte jetzt überhaupt erstmal heile aus der sache rauskommen


Nichts tuen wäre hier die bequemere Methode gewesen. Die haben noch nie jemanden verklagt und wären mit Sicherheit auch bei Dir nicht damit angefangen


----------



## b_mueller (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Bei der Seite steht aber was es kostet.
Aber die Leistung ist wirklich daneben. Bei Gewinnspielen kann ich auch so mitmachen. Da muss ich nichts berappen.


----------



## Dalina (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



> Bei der Seite steht aber was es kostet


 
Aber da wo es nicht zu stehen hat. Habs damals übersehen wie tausende andere auch


----------



## webwatcher (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



b_mueller schrieb:


> Bei der Seite steht aber was es kostet.



Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## danniela (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hallo zusammen

ich hab da gelesen dass gehts um die firma profiwin.de 
ich bin auch in so eine situation wie alle anderen,habe mich angemeldet ohne viel zu lessen(meine damit das Agb) und habe ich mehrere rechnungen in wert von 60,00 € per post und mehrere e-mails ,natürlich habe ich das alles ignoriet. aber dannach habe ich nach eine jahr briefe bekommen von eine inkasso firma bekommen (intrum justitia) habe in zwieschen durch diese s cheiß rechnung bezahlt(60,00€) habe ich ruhe bekommen ein paar monate danach bekomme ich wieder briefe von inkasso büro um das offenne rechnungen zu bezahlen weil ich solllte 67,50€ zahlen und nichts 60,00€ wie ich bezahlt habe und an besten soll ich das geld überweissen auf konto von inkasso büro dass das problem geklärt zu werden. aber dass problem ist ich soll nichts 7,50 € überweisen sondern das gesamte betrag von 67,50 noch ein mal+ inkasso kosten also ingesamt eine fette rechnung von ca. 200,00€. was sol ich jetzt tun? was soll ich bezahlen und zu wenn? und was können das inkasso büro machen wann ich überhaupt nichts bezahle?

vielleicht kann mir jemanden eine konkrette antwort geben


vielen dank,
danniela


----------



## peter999 (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Wenn Du ein paar der 630 Einträge liest, bist du schlauer.

Oder auch hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Ann_lina (30 März 2010)

*Profiwin Gewinnspiel*

Hallo ,  Hatte mich mal bei dem Gewinnspiel von Profiwin angemeldet . ( benutzername / Passwort )  und auch einmal 60 € bezahlt ( ohne zu wissen , das dies eine " Betrugsseite " ist . Als ich das im nachhinein durchs Internet erfahren habe , hatte ich die Seite nie wieder angeklickt . ( aus meinen Favoriten gelöscht )  Jetzt hatte ich vom Gericht einen Mahnbescheid bekommen . Wie ist da die Rechtslage ?  Kann mir das jemand erklären ? 

Danke für die Hilfe  ,  Gruß Ann_lina


----------



## webwatcher (30 März 2010)

*AW: Profiwin Gewinnspiel*



Ann_lina schrieb:


> Jetzt hatte ich vom Gericht einen Mahnbescheid bekommen . Wie ist da die Rechtslage ?  Kann mir das jemand erklären ?



Die Links anklicken und  lesen. 
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## Captain Picard (30 März 2010)

*AW: Profiwin Gewinnspiel*



Ann_lina schrieb:


> Jetzt hatte ich vom Gericht einen Mahnbescheid bekommen . Wie ist da die Rechtslage ?  Kann mir das jemand erklären ?


Ganz kurz und knapp: Entweder du  widersprichst nicht oder du widersprichst innerhalb von 14 Tagen
Im ersten Fall erkennst du die Forderung an  ( ob sie berechtigt ist oder nicht spielt dabei keine Rolle) 

Im zweiten Fall müßte der Antragsteller  hier profiwin klagen um weiter zu kommen.
Dies ist sehr wenig wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Ann_lina (30 März 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo , Ok werde dem Amtsgericht zurück schreiben . Danke und Gruß , 

Ann_lina


----------



## Antiscammer (30 März 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Der Widerspruch muss auf dem Formular des Mahnbescheids durch Ankreuzen erklärt werden. Unterschreiben nicht vergessen.


----------



## MrLapsteel (31 März 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Der Widerspruch muss auf dem Formular des Mahnbescheids durch Ankreuzen erklärt werden. Unterschreiben nicht vergessen.


Richtig! und am besten per Einschreiben mit Rückschein, damit auch wirklich nix passieren kann! Ich hatte meinen auch schon und natürlich widersprochen, doch das hilft beim Intrum Kasperletheater gar nichts; die mahnen munter weiter, denn erst gestern kam wieder ein Briefchen; dort hat der Oberkasper von Intrum Kasperlticia wieder einmal gemeint - vermeiden Sie den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid! von wegen, sollen sie nur schicken und wieder 23,-€ bei Gericht bezahlen; 
ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Antiscammer (31 März 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Wenn sie nach dem Widerspruch außergerichtlich weiter mahnen, ist das ein sicheres Zeichen dafür, dass sie selbst nicht an die gerichtliche Durchsetzbarkeit der Forderung glauben. Denn dann würden sie nicht zögern und sofort Klage einreichen. Alles andere wäre bei einer berechtigten Forderung völliger Quatsch.
Allenfalls werden jetzt noch ein paar weitere Mahnbriefchen kommen, und das war's dann.


----------



## Ann_lina (31 März 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo,   Habe an alles gedacht , ans kreuzchen , Datum , Unterschrift , und ans Einschreiben mit Rückantwort .  Hoffe nur , das man jetzt Ruhe vor denen hat .  

Gruß , Ann_lina :roll:


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Ann_lina schrieb:


> Hoffe nur , das man jetzt Ruhe vor denen hat .


Nicht nervös werden falls  doch noch Mahnmüll nachkleckert. Zeigt nur,
dass sie nichts  in  der Hand haben, was vor Gericht Bestand hätte.


----------



## Kaasu (4 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hi Community!

Ich habe eben gerade einen neuen Brief von intrum justitia bekommen. Als Betreff dick gedruckt "Gemeinsam finden wir eine Lösung...". Sie fordern einen Betrag in Höhe von 209,89€ ein. Witzig nur, dass ich bereits so weit war das sie ihre Anwälte eingeschaltet haben und sogar ein Brief vom Gericht kam. Ich habe den Forderungen natürlich fristgerecht widersprochen, daraufhin kam dann ein Vorschlag für eine Ratenzahlung, von den Anwälten.
Darauf habe ich dann natürlich garnicht mehr geantwortet. Es gab dann eine Zeit lang nichts mehr, bis heute halt. Ich frage mich nur gerade, warum nun wieder intrum justitia ankommt und mich nerven will? Sie haben bereits das Gericht benachrichtigt, ich habe widersprochen, sie wussten nicht mehr was sie tun sollen und nun kommen sie erneut an? Was soll das?
Gibt es eine (legale) Möglichkeit, diese Vögel endlich zum schweigen zu bringen? Es nervt wirklich extrem.

MfG


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Kaasu schrieb:


> Gibt es eine (legale) Möglichkeit, diese Vögel endlich zum schweigen zu bringen?


Nicht ohne größeren Aufwand. Inkassostalking ist in Deutschland im Gegensatz zu zivilisierten Länder erlaubt.


----------



## s0nic (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

[noparse]Moinsen, 
ich ärger mich auch schon eine ganze Weile mit Profiwin herum (Ist profiwin.de auch Abzocke? user Panse), heute kam der Mahnbescheid. Ich hoffe, nach dem Widerspruch ist dann endlich Ruhe.
Mich regt das unheimlich auf, das die schon seit Jahren Leute abzocken, und man kann nichts dagegen unternehmen. Die machen unglaublich viel Geld mit Einschüchterung und Nötigung- und alles legal. Die werden dabei sogar noch von den Amtsgerichten unterstützt.
Ausserdem handeln die mit den Adressen, und machen da dann nochmal ordentlich Geld mit. 
Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal die Adressen von einigen Anwälten in die Datenbank über das Anmeldeformular von Profiwin eintragen, vielleicht tut sich dann was. 
Oder hat jemand ne bessere (und legale) Idee, die mal ordentlich zu ärgern?[/noparse]


----------



## technofreak (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



s0nic schrieb:


> Die machen unglaublich viel Geld mit Einschüchterung und Nötigung- und alles legal.


So ist das nun mal in Deutschland

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58229-banditentum-im-internet-22.html#post313198 



s0nic schrieb:


> Die werden dabei sogar noch von den Amtsgerichten unterstützt.]


das ist schlicht falsch. Die Sta verweigern eine  Prüfung durch Gerichte  

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58229-banditentum-im-internet-22.html#post313464


----------



## s0nic (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Schlicht falsch... naja... Das Amtsgericht fordert mich zur Zahlung der Rechnung von Profiwin auf. Also würde ich sagen, die unterstützen das Vorgehen, anstatt dagegen anzugehen. 
Aber ist wohl Ansichtssache, egal.


----------



## technofreak (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



s0nic schrieb:


> Schlicht falsch... naja... Das Amtsgericht fordert mich zur Zahlung der Rechnung von Profiwin auf.


Was du meinst ist der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid und  dazu lies  dir  das mal hier genau durch.

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

>> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Das Amtsgericht/Mahngericht  hat auf Grund der gesetzlichen Vorschriften  keine  andere 
Wahl  als dem Antrag stattzugeben. Es findet  keine Prüfung statt, 
daher braucht der Widerspruch auch nicht begründet zu werden

Wenn dich das ärgert, geh zu deinem  Bundestagsabgeordneten und  forder ihn auf 
das Gesetz ändern  zu lassen
Das Amtsgericht ist die  falsche Adresse für den Ärger darüber


----------



## sparkles (16 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo..wie ihr euch schon denken könnt..ist hier eine neue betroffene.
Ich habe bei der ersten seitte angefangen..und nun raucht mir der kopf.
vielen dank für die nützlichen tips.
Was ist den nun aus den betroffenen geworden die mit dieser sache an die medien/Tv gehen wollten..Ich schau kein deutsches fernsehen und bin da nicht so im bilde...gabs da schon was...die betroffenen meinten sie halten uns auf dem laufenden...so lass ich munter weiter bis hier...aber ich glaub da gab es noch nichts neues?
Auch bei uns liegt irgentein daten klau vor...
auf der 1.mahnung stand nun...um zu erfahren bei welchen gewinnspielen mein mann angemeldet ist...erhält er nun seine anmelde/einlogg daten
ID und password..beides nummern...na die hätte er doch schon fürs anmelden haben müssen?
wir haben uns nun auch noch nicht damit eingeloggt...manche machen das vielleicht im ersten schreck,um zu sehen was sie da abgeschlossen haben.
Nun auf den ersten seiten wurd glaub ich empfohlen in diesen falle denen einen vordruck von der VBZ zu senden, hab ich mir auch runtergeladen...
nun auf den letzteren seiten wird glaub ich empfohlen gar nicht zu tun...
Soll ich denen nun nach der 1. mahnung den vordruck schicken,das ein irrtum vorliegt und wir uns mit sicherheit nicht angemeldet haben?
auf einer anderen seite wurde auch dieses hier empfohlen:
Ich zitiere:
Das einzige was ich machen kann,* dem Kreditinstitut, bei dem KG ihr Konto führt, mitteilen, dass es sich hier um eine Inkassogesellschaft handelt, die für Internetabzocker dubiose Rechnungen beitreibt. In der Regel distanzieren sich die Banken und kündigen das Konto. Ohne Konto keine Kohle. *

Hat da einer nun schon mit erfahrungen gemacht

So zu der zeit als sich mein mann angemeldet haben soll..bekam ich mal nen anruf...wurde gleich aufgelegt,und ich rief dummerweise zurück...da meinte die frau,sie sei vom....Verlag - mein mann hätte ein handy gewonnen,hab ich sie abgewimmelt, brauchen wir nicht, da meinte sie,ich könnte nen abo für zeitschriften zum testen für 6mon.haben hab ich auch gesgt, brauchen wir nicht...hat der anruf wohl mit den gewinn abo nun zu tun?
woher haben die unsere nummer, da wir uns nicht regisriert haben(im telfon buch stehen)eben auch aus so einem grund.
Deshalb tip ich mal auf datenklau...
Wie gesgt..gibt es schon was neues?
vielen dank euch allen-weiter so
MFG


----------



## MrLapsteel (16 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



sparkles schrieb:


> Soll ich denen nun nach der 1. mahnung den vordruck schicken,das ein irrtum vorliegt und wir uns mit sicherheit nicht angemeldet haben?



Hallo Sparkles,

bitte reg dich nicht auf, die Herren von Profiwin wollen nur dein Bestes, dein Geld; Bitte mach einfach garnichts, selbst wenn die Kasperbude von Intrum (klingt auch fast wie Irrtum) dir Mahnmüll schickt, oder die Anwälte der nächsten Instanz es mit dir gut meinen - mache nichts! Nur ... wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, und nur dann wirst du tätig!!! den musst du widersprechen (nur ein Kreuzchen auf dem Vordruck machen) und dann mit Einschreiben + Rückschein abschicken!

Und nun beruhigt dich erstmal, denn bei mir dauert es schon fast 2 Jahre und ich lach mich jedes Mal kaputt, wenn wieder ein Briefchen von den Intrum-Kaspers kommt --- und ich hatte meinen gerichtlichen schon erhalten!!!!


----------



## sparkles (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

sorry..Ich fand hier keinen edit/delete button
hab den text nochmal bearbeitet 
***************************************************
Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort Mr.Lapsteel.
Ich werd auch erstmal nichts machen...
Das einzige was mir noch Sorgen macht,
ist dieser gerichtliche Mahnbescheid...
Wir haben grad erst die erste Mahnung bekommen,
und es geht auf ende Mai zu...und im Sommer-
genauen Zeitraum wissen wir nocht nicht,ziehen wir vielleicht um.
Was wenn dieser lästige Mahnbescheid dann gerade kommt...
und viele andere trifft das auch grad in der urlaubszeit.
Meine Nachbarn kann ich auch nicht fragen, die sind dann auch alle im Urlaub.
Ich glaub man kann sich die Post an die neue Adresse nachschicken lassen!?!
Sozusagen hat man diese Abzockfirma doch immer irgentwie im Hinterkopf
und das nervt...
Ok..ich bin ein sensibelchen...und das sind ja die ihre besten Kunden
:-D:wall::-D


----------



## s0nic (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hi sparkles,
keine Panik. Bei mir kam der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid über 1 Jahr nach der ersten Rechnung. Brauchst auch absolut keine Panik schieben, die haben keine Beweise, das du dich da angemeldet hast. Da kann jeder jeden anmelden, eine validierung findet nicht statt. Die angegebene email muss nichtmal echt sein, man kann sich direkt nach der Registrierung anmelden/einloggen.
Also von daher kann ich dir 100%ig garantieren, das die nicht klagen werden, die nerven nur wie Fusspilz. Und ja, deine Daten sind jetzt bei diversen Callcentern hinterlegt.


----------



## sparkles (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

*s0nic* Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort...
Die haben uns ja erst mit der ersten Mahnung die Details für s einloggen
gesendet..damit wir...nachschauen können, bei welchen Gewinnspielen wir gerade mitmachen und mehr Details zu unserem Abo beommen...
Guter Trick! Nen Teufel werden wir tun...
Falls die mal ne zuvor ne mail geschickt haben sollen,die landet doch gleich im müll
und wer macht dadrin schon ne Gwinnspiel mail auf...:roll:


----------



## s0nic (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Die Einlogdaten bekommt man auch direkt nach der Anmeldung im Browser angezeigt. Habs mal über nen öffentlichen Rechner mit Fantasiedaten ausprobiert. Eine Mail verschicken die wohl garnicht erst, sondern melden sich erst mit einer Mahnung nach Ablauf der Kündigungsfrist. 
Dreist aber legal... :unzufrieden:


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



s0nic schrieb:


> Eine Mail verschicken die wohl garnicht erst....


....oder aber auch! In der steht dann (oder in noch einer weiteren Nachricht) auch der Hinweis auf das Widerrufsrecht.


----------



## technofreak (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



s0nic schrieb:


> sondern melden sich erst mit einer Mahnung nach Ablauf der Kündigungsfrist.
> Dreist aber legal... :unzufrieden:


Das eigentliche Problem der Nutzlosabzockerei liegt hier: >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58229-banditentum-im-internet-22.html#post313198


----------



## s0nic (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Reducal schrieb:


> ....oder aber auch! In der steht dann (oder in noch einer weiteren Nachricht) auch der Hinweis auf das Widerrufsrecht.



Nützt aber nichts, wenn eine falsche emailadresse eingetragen wurde (bei der Registrierung durch Dritte), dann kommt die nie an.


----------



## sparkles (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Warum schicken die denn erst einen RICHTIGEN  Brief mit der Post nachdem die 14tg Kündigungsfrist bereits verstrichen ist...
Das WARUM liegt doch wohl auf der Hand u. dürfte doch wohl jedem klar sein...


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



s0nic schrieb:


> Nützt aber nichts, wenn eine falsche emailadresse  eingetragen wurde (bei der Registrierung durch Dritte), dann kommt die  nie an.


Und wessen Problem ist das?


sparkles schrieb:


> Warum schicken die denn erst einen RICHTIGEN  Brief mit der Post nachdem die 14tg Kündigungsfrist bereits verstrichen ist...


Du hast es mit Internetbetrieb zu tun und dort bedient man sich nun mal dem eMailverkehr. Etwas anderes erwarten zu wollen ist realitätsfremd!


----------



## sparkles (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Reducal schrieb:


> Und wessen Problem ist das?
> Du hast es mit Internetbetrieb zu tun und dort bedient man sich nun mal dem eMailverkehr. Etwas anderes erwarten zu wollen ist realitätsfremd!


 
Auf wessen Seite bist du denn..
Ich könnt jetzt auch mit den gleichen Argumenten dagegen argumentieren,
will mich aber nicht noch mehr aufregen...
*********************************************************
Ich kann nur den kostenlosen *Abzockschutz der Computerbild* empfehlen...
(Und ja die P++++win ist auch auf die ihrer Sperrliste)

Die Sperrliste wird immer aktualisiert...und da ist auch ein button wo man neue Abzockseiten melden kann...
In den ersten 48 std.hatte der Abzockschutz schon 140.000 downloads
Ich habe ihn auch schon installiert...erscheint in der browser toolbar.

COMPUTER BILD-Abzock-Schutz - Download - COMPUTER BILD

Na das ist doch schon mal was...also weiterempfehlen!!!!:-D


----------



## s0nic (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Reducal schrieb:


> Und wessen Problem ist das?



Gib mir ma deinen Namen und Adresse, dann zeig ich dir, wessen Problem das ist 

Das Computerbilddings ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt, schützt jedoch nicht vor Eintragung durch Fremde (Welche ja eine Provision pro Eintragung erhalten).


----------



## sparkles (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



s0nic schrieb:


> Gib mir ma deinen Namen und Adresse, dann zeig ich dir, wessen Problem das ist
> 
> Das Computerbilddings ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt, schützt jedoch nicht vor Eintragung durch Fremde (Welche ja eine Provision pro Eintragung erhalten).


 
 1.:-D

2.Da hast du auch wieder recht...


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



s0nic schrieb:


> Nützt aber nichts, wenn eine falsche emailadresse eingetragen wurde (bei der Registrierung durch Dritte), dann kommt die nie an.



@ sparkles & s0nic,

also, ihr zwei Helden - wer lesen kann, ist  mal wieder klar im Vorteil!





Reducal schrieb:


> Und wessen Problem ist  das?


Damit meine ich doch in erster Linie den Profiwinner aus  Brandenburg! Es ist doch dessen Problem, ob er eine gültige eMailadresse  verarbeitet oder nicht? 
Wieso macht ihr euch heiß und mich an? Wie mit dem ganzen Käse umzugehen ist, steht reichlich hier im Thread beschrieben. Da lohnt es nicht, das Rad zum xten Mal neu erfinden zu wollen.


----------



## s0nic (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Wir wollten Dich nicht anmachen, ist nur falsch angekommen dein Satz. Sorry. 
Würd ich nie machen, mich in ein Forum trollen und einen alten Hasen anblubbern. [sllime] Du hast bestimmt mehr Plan von der ganzen Sache als wir zwei je haben werden [/slime].


----------



## rene06 (20 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ich erlebe zurzeit auch schon komische Sachen. Zuerst kamen von der Profiwin 3 Mahnungen. Nachdem die Arbeiterkammer sich eingeschaltet hat, haben die nur noch drei Stellungnahmen abgegeben, ohne sich auf den eigentlichen Sachverhalt zu beziehen, und das wars dann. Jetzt hab ich mal, als ich im Ausland war, mich auf der Seite mit den Zugangsdaten einloggen wollen, um zu sehen, ob ich da immer noch mitspiele, ohne Beiträge zu bezahlen. Und dann die Überraschung: Ihr Account wurde gesperrt oder gelöscht. Anscheinend haben sie es jetzt aufgegeben. 
Also hilft es manchmal doch, wenn man eine VBZ damit beauftragt. 
Ich hoffe, daß ich wenigstens von denen jetzt Ruhe hab. Denn heute kam schon der nächste Drohbrief von einem RA Olaf Tank. Dieses mal hätte ich mich angeblich bei Top-of-Software.de Antassia GmbH angemeldet. Ich kann mich da aber ebensowenig an eine Anmeldung erinnern wie bei den Profiwinbanditen. Nun heißts halt wieder mal abwarten, was passiert.
Ich kann auch nur allen Raten, einfach ruhig bleiben und abwarten. Vor Gericht zieht von denen sowieso nie einer, wie es hier schon vielfach zitiert wurde.


----------



## Midnight (20 Mai 2010)

*Frage Minderjährigkeit*

Hallo zusammen :smile:

Mein minderjähriger Bruder hat mich bei profiwin angemeldet, ich habe es erst gemerkt als ich per post die 1 Mahnung bekam. Nach 2 tägigen Fernsehverbot gab er es dan auch zu

Ich habe sofort wiederrufen per mail und per post und geschrieben das mich mein Bruder angemeldet hat und der noch minderjährig sei usw.

Die antwort kam per post und ich konnte es kaum glauben ich zitiere

Ihr Bruder ist sehrwohl handlungs und geschäftsfähig er ist ja auch in der lage zu essen und zu trinken.:wall:

Ich antwortete auch per post und zweifelte schriftlich den IQ des verfassers an :scherzkeks:

Es vergingen 2 Wochen bis das schreiben der profiwin rechtsabteilung bei mir einging in der steht ich müsse nachweisen das mein bruder minderjährig ist und der dadurch entschdande schaden sei von der aufsichtsperson zu ersetzen.

Normal müssen sie sich um den nachweis kümmern oder ?
Der schaden oder das abo ist viel zu hoch für den taschengeldparagraph oder ?

Bitte um hilfe 

(wenn ihr auch keine idee habt muss mein bruder sich leider mit 12 eine arbeit suchen:wall

DANKE


----------



## Gartenschlauch (20 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



> Ihr Bruder ist sehrwohl handlungs und geschäftsfähig er ist ja auch in der lage zu essen und zu trinken


Meine Katze kann auch Essen und Trinken. Ist sie jetzt auch geschäftsfähig ? So ein Schwachsinn


> Der schaden oder das abo ist viel zu hoch für den taschengeldparagraph oder


Der Taschengeldparagraph gilt bei Dauerschuldverhältnissen nicht


> Normal müssen sie sich um den nachweis kümmern oder


So ist es


----------



## Reducal (20 Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage Minderjährigkeit*



Midnight schrieb:


> Normal müssen sie sich um den nachweis kümmern oder ?


Du meinst den Nachweis mit dem Alter? Den können die nicht erbringen. Aber die müssen Nachweisen können, dass der Vertrag gültig ist und das kann man bei einem 12jährigen, der den Namen des älteren Bruders verwendet wohl gleich knicken.
Schon seit Jahren prangere ich den Profiwinnern an, dass sie keine Plausibilitätsprüfungen für ihren Schrott verwenden, zumindest keine hinreichenden. Es ist deren unternehmerisches Risiko, dass sie gelegentlich beschissen werden, sonst nix. Das erkläre ich regelmäßig auch Staatsanwälten, die noch an das Gute bei diesem ach so seriösen Unternehmen glauben sollen - Pustekuchen, die Profiwinner sind nicht zu letzt wegen ihres Angebotes bei mir durch bis in alle Steinzeit - DAS nämlich ist wieder mal was aus der Rubrik, Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht.

Gute Nacht Deutschland! :kotz:


----------



## Teleton (21 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Es ist rechtlich sogar noch einfacher.
Der vermeintliche Kunde hat selbst keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Fraglich kann also nur sein , ob er wirksam vertreten wurde. Nein wurde er nicht der "Anmelder" hatte dafür keine Vollmacht. Das es sich dabei um den Bruder handelte ist rechtlich schnurz, es hat ein sog. Vertreter ohne Vertretungsmacht gehandelt. Gem §179 BGB ist der Vertrag nun davon abhängig, ob der Vertretene diesen genehmigt. Tut er natürlich nicht.

Verpfeifen braucht man Verwandte übrigens auch nicht. Ist auch nicht erforderlich. Ein "ich wars nicht und will es auch nicht" reicht völlig aus. 
Dem Bruder passiert nix da der Gesetzgeber den FAll geregelt hat


			
				§179 Abs 3 Satz 2 BGB schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vertreter haftet auch dann nicht, wenn er in der Geschäftsfähigkeit beschränkt war, es sei denn, dass er mit Zustimmung seines gesetzlichen Vertreters gehandelt hat.


----------



## Killer2005de (22 Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage Minderjährigkeit*



Midnight schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Mein minderjähriger Bruder hat mich bei profiwin angemeldet, ich habe es erst gemerkt als ich per post die 1 Mahnung bekam. Nach 2 tägigen Fernsehverbot gab er es dan auch zu
> 
> ...



Ganz ruhig bleiben bei solchen Anbietern kommt kein Rechtskräftiger Vertrag zustande bei mir versuchen die es nach 3 1/2 jahren immer noch  ohne erfolg


----------



## Killer2005de (22 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ups kleiner fehler unterlaufen grade in die Unterlagen geschaut 

Rechnung aus dienstleistungsvertrag vom (festhalten LoL) 05.2005

*Hust* soviel dazu ^^


----------



## tandoxy (22 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

guten tag  ich habe mir hier  mal alle s durch gelesen   .. so nun aber  ich bekamm  so vor eine monat ein anruf  und der mann sagte mir  haben sie es leid immer non denn lottozentralle angerufen zu werden ichdagte ja  nund er sagte mir ich soll das geld wieder zürück rufen( habe ich auch gemacht...)und er sagte mir  das nun alles gelöscht ist lachhhhhhhh  gestern bekamm ich  eine mahnung von  einer baser INTERNATIONNAL service gmbh  das sie denn auftrag haben von der firma  eledor  vorteilsfods 159.70 anzufördern  .....ich fall ja vom glauben ab  wieso sagt der mann zu mir wenn ich das geld von 49.90euro zurück hole ist alles gelöscht..   und in den der mahnung steht auch das das gespräch aufgezeichnet ist kan mann mir ein rat geben    aber soviel ich weiss  das was er gemacht hat war nicht gerechtfertig oder  bedanke mich recht herzlich:wall:


----------



## Gartenschlauch (22 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



> in den der mahnung steht auch das das gespräch aufgezeichnet


Solche Mitschnitte,wenn es sie denn gibt,haben vor Gericht keinerlei Bewseiskraft,da es illegal ist,Gespräche ohne Genemigung mitzuschneiden. Es hat auch noch niemand gewagt diese Mitschnitte einem Gericht zu Präsentieren

Mal hier lesen ColdCall - Antispam Wiki


----------



## tandoxy (22 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

das ist  ja nicht mal meine grosse sorgen  mit  das aufzeichen des anrufes    ich bin der meinung   das  was die gemacht haben ist [........] oder ..nicht  mann nun frage ich sie  was  soll ich mit der mahnung machen...es ist  eine frechheit sowas  zu machen und in dem schreiben steht   bitte berücksichtigen sie dass auch ein mündlicher geschlossener vertrag  einen wirsamen vertrag  im sinne  des bürgerlichen gesetzbuch darstellt ...da sie diesen insbesonde nicht inerhalb der wiederrufsfrist vor einen monat widerrufen hatten, ist der vertrag auch zu  zustande gekommen. durch die  rückbuchung sind sie in verzug geraten , so das sie die mahnkosten der eledor ag   in höhe von 10 euro ebenfalls im wege  des schadenerzatzes zu erzetzen habenaber  nach tagen  kam der anruf  wo der mann sagte ich solll das geld zurück holen und ich bekomme nix mehr von dennvielen dank für die antwort    weiss leider nicht  ob die das  dürfen


----------



## Gartenschlauch (22 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



> vielen dank für die antwort


Die antwort steht doch hier überall schon. Lesen musste schon selber

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:26:46 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:23:56 ----------




> sie was soll ich mit der mahnung machen


Gibts bei euch keine Mülltonnen


----------



## tandoxy (22 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

es tut mir sehr leid aber ich kenn mich mit dem forum nicht so aus  entschuldigen sie bitte  .....

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:33:14 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:27:21 ----------

aber sicher gibst  sie bei uns   nun habe ich es verstanden ich bedanke mich bei ihnen und  mülltonnen  sind sehr viele hier   schöne pfingsten wünsche:-Dich:-D:-D:-D


----------



## rene06 (22 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Für alle, die wissen wollen, wie das mit diesen Abzockbuden funktioniert: Vielleicht gibts noch irgendwo die gestrige Sendung "Am Schauplatz 21.20 Uhr, ORF 2 zum Runterladen. Da hat einer, der da selbst in so einem Callcenter war, über die Maschenschaften die da stattfinden berichtet. War schon scharf, wie die mit manchen Leuten verfahren.


----------



## Gartenschlauch (22 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



> War schon scharf, wie die mit manchen Leuten verfahren


Das funzt solange wie man sich auf Gespräche mit den Abzockern einlässt


----------



## black-magic (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo zusammen

Erst einmal muss ich sagen, ein super Forum hier. Macht ihr echt toll.

So nun mein "Problem":

Auch meine Freundin ist auf ProfiWin reingefallen. Hat sich im Internet bei denen angemeldet und die Rechnung bekommen. 60,-€.
Ich denen gleich per Mail zurück geschrieben, dass für mich kein Vertragsverhältnis zustande gekommen ist da die Kosten nicht eindeutig ausgewiesen wurden sondern nur in der Fliestext der AGB`s eingebaut wurden. 
Natürlich kam auf meinen Widerspruch keine konkrete Antwort. (geschrieben mit der Mail Adresse meiner Freundin)
Einzig ihr wurde angeboten, dass man den Vertrag ausnahmsweise schon nach einem Jahr kündigen könnte und sie nur die 60.-€ zahlen müsse.

Diese Angebot habe ich ihr natürlich ausgeredet und somit ging der ganze Spass los. 1.Mahnung, 2.Mahnung, 3.Mahnung und heute kam dann endlich auch der erste Brief von Justitia Inkasso Kaspern. Lustig, lustig. Ist doch echt immer die gleiche Masche. 
Was mir nur komisch vorkommt: Zeitgleich kam heute ein Abholschein von der Post für eine Gerichtsurkunde. Kann es nun möglich sein, dass die sofort einen Mahnbescheid geschickt haben? 

Ich muss dazu sagen, wir leben in der Schweiz. Macht es jetzt überhaupt Sinn zur Post zu gehen und das Ding zu holen. Es kann nur irgendwas von denen sein. Sonst hat sie nichts von dem eine Gerichtsurkunde kommen kann. Und wenn ja, hat diese Bude übehraupt das Recht, einen Mahnbescheid von Deutschland in die Schweiz zu schicken. Also wäre dieser überhaupt rechtskräftig? Müsste sie diesem überhaupt den Widerspruch retournieren?

Gruss Chris...

P.S.: Ich habe viel gelacht auf den ersten 47 Seiten. Vorallem so Sachen wie: "Irgendwann wird dann bei Bauer ... in China mal ein Reissack umfallen sind doch mal richtige coole Antworten. Macht weiter so.


----------



## technofreak (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



black-magic schrieb:


> Und wenn ja, hat diese Bude übehraupt das Recht, einen Mahnbescheid von Deutschland in die Schweiz zu schicken.


nein.  Wenn müßte es in der Schweiz selber beantragt  werden 
Mahnbescheid - Antispam Wiki


> In der Schweiz werden Geldforderungen durch eine "Betreibung" geltend gemacht. Hierfür sind die Betreibungsämter zuständig, vgl. Betreibung ? Wikipedia.



davon ist noch nie etwas bekannt geworden


----------



## tandoxy (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

tagchen bis heute  habe  ichnoch keine post wieder bekommen aber ich rechne  jenden tag da mit  ist  erst die erste mahnung... ich  habe gelesen das es[ .....] ist aber  muffesausen habe ich doch:cry:


----------



## Killer2005de (12 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



tandoxy schrieb:


> tagchen bis heute  habe  ichnoch keine post wieder bekommen aber ich rechne  jenden tag da mit  ist  erst die erste mahnung... ich  habe gelesen das es[ .....] ist aber  muffesausen habe ich doch:cry:



Kein Grund Muffensausen zu kriegen es ist nur dummes Gelaber in den schreiben reagieren musste erst wenn was vom Gericht kommt was mir bis dato nicht bekannt ist da spätestens dann diese Abzocker auf den Hosen Boden fallen 

MfG Killer


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Es ist bekannt, dass Profiwin in einigen Fällen gerichtliche Mahnbescheide beantragt hat. Dazu muss man nur wissen, dass man dann dem Mahnbescheid dringend binnen 14 Tagen widersprechen muss.
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Nach widersprochenem Mahnbescheid müsste der Forderungssteller Klage einreichen, um den Anspruch vor Gericht durchzusetzen. So ein Fall ist jedoch hier trotz unzähliger Wortmeldungen noch nicht bekannt geworden. Die Betreiber von Profiwin glauben also wohl selbst nicht an die gerichtliche Durchsetzbarkeit der Forderung. Kein Wunder, denn in vielen Gerichtsurteilen anderer Abzockfälle wurde bereits bestätigt, dass bei Internetseiten mit versteckter Preisangabe kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag und damit kein Zahlungsanspruch entsteht.

Angst ist also unbegründet. Die Aussitztaktik führt regelmäßig zum Ziel, nur dem Mahnbescheid muss widersprochen werden.


----------



## technofreak (13 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Nach widersprochenem Mahnbescheid müsste der Forderungssteller Klage einreichen, um den Anspruch vor Gericht durchzusetzen. So ein Fall ist jedoch hier trotz unzähliger Wortmeldungen noch nicht bekannt geworden.


Schade, dass sich bisher noch niemand zur  echten Nagelprobe  entschlossen hat 
>> Mahnbescheid - Antispam Wiki


> Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren
> 
> Der angebliche Schuldner, der aufgrund einer unberechtigten Forderung mit einem Mahnbescheid konfrontiert wird, hat seinerseits die Möglichkeit, die gerichtliche Klärung des Falls zu erzwingen. Das ist dann angebracht, wenn zu befürchten ist, dass nach dem widersprochenen Mahnbescheid trotzdem weiter außergerichtlich gemahnt wird, und bei eindeutig liegenden Fällen (z.B. Widerruf wurde fristgemäß ausgesprochen und nachweislich zugestellt, bzw. es ist niemals etwas bestellt worden).
> 
> Dies ist ein Trick, mit dem ein Abzocker, der den Mahnbescheid als Druckmittel benutzt, oft nicht rechnet. Der angebliche Schuldner kann den Abzocker auf diese Weise dazu zwingen, "Farbe zu bekennen" bzw. "die Hose runterzulassen" und ihn in ein streitiges Verfahren zwingen, welches der Abzocker eigentlich unbedingt vermeiden wollte.


----------



## Leader28 (16 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Mir gehen die Typen von Profiwin, Intrum und Adiuvo auch seit Monaten auf den "Sack". Nach der ersten Mahnng durch Adiuvo habe ich dort angerufen und die "nette" Dame gebeten mir den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid auszustellen, damit ich nicht alle zwei Wochen beim Öffnen des Briefkastens schlechte Laune bekomme. Der kam dann auch sofort. 

Cool...dachte ich...Widerspruch und Ruhe ist :roll: Nüx da....heute wieder ein Brief von den Pappnasen mit dem Angebot zur Ratenzahlung. Danach habe ich wieder dort angerufen und gefragt, was an einer eindeutigen Willenserklärung, dass ich die Forderung nicht im Ansatz anerkenne, nicht zu verstehen ist. Habe der guten Frau eine multiple choice Aufgabe hinterlassen...a.) das Verfahren einzuleiten oder b.) mich nicht mehr mit dem Kindergarten zu belästigen. 

Instinktiv hoffe ich, dass ich der Erste sein darf, der ein Verfahren führen darf. Zumindest tue ich derzeit alles dafür, um es zu provozieren. Auch wenn man bei der heutigen Rechtssprechung immer ein gewisses Restrisiko hat, ist mir das egal. Solche Hirnis spekulieren ja mit der Angst des kleinen Mannes. Und auch wenn fast alle sagen....einfach nicht reagieren....ich will es jetzt wissen :-D 

Alleine die osteuropäische Stimme am Telefon von Profiwin hatte mich eher an einen Bummel über den Kiez erinnert, als an eine seriöse Geschäftspraxis. Niedlich wie sie versucht hatte mich einzuschüchtern. Nee, nee...an alle die sich die Platte heiß machen....einfach ignorieren (außer natürlich dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid) und die Papiertonne füllen. Mir persönlich gehts halt nur um das Prinzip und dem Hang zu provozieren :-D


----------



## technofreak (16 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Leader28 schrieb:


> und die "nette" Dame gebeten mir den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid auszustellen, damit ich nicht alle zwei Wochen beim Öffnen des Briefkastens schlechte Laune bekomme. Der kam dann auch sofort.



Wenn es ein echter MB ist >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

 kannst du nach Widerspruch zurückschlagen 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Mahnbescheid#.C3.9Cberleitung_ins_streitige_Verfahren


> Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren
> 
> Der angebliche Schuldner, der aufgrund einer unberechtigten Forderung mit einem Mahnbescheid konfrontiert wird, hat seinerseits die Möglichkeit, die gerichtliche Klärung des Falls zu erzwingen. Das ist dann angebracht, wenn zu befürchten ist, dass nach dem widersprochenen Mahnbescheid trotzdem weiter außergerichtlich gemahnt wird, und bei eindeutig liegenden Fällen (z.B. Widerruf wurde fristgemäß ausgesprochen und nachweislich zugestellt, bzw. es ist niemals etwas bestellt worden).
> 
> Dies ist ein Trick, mit dem ein Abzocker, der den Mahnbescheid als Druckmittel benutzt, oft nicht rechnet. Der angebliche Schuldner kann den Abzocker auf diese Weise dazu zwingen, "Farbe zu bekennen" bzw. "die Hose runterzulassen" und ihn in ein streitiges Verfahren zwingen, welches der Abzocker eigentlich unbedingt vermeiden wollte.


----------



## Leader28 (16 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo technofreak :smile:
es war ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid und wenn man die Foren so durchwühlt, ist das wohl auch kein Einzelfall mehr. 

Zu den "Gegenangriff" habe ich noch folgende Fragen: Wie hoch sind in etwa die Kosten, welche man vorstrecken muss? Bekommt man die dann auch wieder? Nur rein informell...:-D Wie gehe ich vor? Rechtsanwalt oder mache ich das beim Gericht? Das Ergebnis wäre für mich nur wichtig, um Anzeige zu erstatten...auch wenn das nicht viel bringt. Aber das Ganze kostet Zeit und gute Laune und ich will einfach meine Ruhe.

Der Forderungsbetrag liegt bei 132 €. Ich kenne diese Seite nicht und war auch nach den ganzen Schreiben nie da. Die persönlichen Daten haben zu 60 % nicht gestimmt....z.B. Geburtsdatum und die mail Adresse @oleco.de ...tzzzz....selbst dieser Provider erinnert mich an den Kiez :-D


----------



## technofreak (16 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Kosten weiß ich nicht

Ansonsten steht alles in dem obigen Link


> Der Verfahrensweg sieht so aus:
> 
> 1. Antrag auf Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren
> 2. Antrag auf Abgabe ans Streitgericht
> ...


----------



## Teleton (17 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Kosten entstehen zunächst wie folgt:
Gerichtskosten von 75,- Euro (von denen 23,50 bereits beglichen sind). 
Für den eigenen Anwalt knapp 90,- 

Wer unterliegt zahlt auch den gegnerischen Anwalt.


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Leader28 schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis wäre für mich nur wichtig, um Anzeige zu erstatten...
> 
> Ich kenne diese Seite nicht und war auch nach den ganzen Schreiben nie da.


Wieso willst du Anzeige erstatten? Hier geht es in erster Linie um ein ziviles Verfahren, dessen Klärung nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden ist. Und nur weil der Profiwinner fremde Daten (also 40 % von deinen echten) verarbeitet, ist das mMn kein Grund, damit Polizei und StA zu belästigen. Immerhin ist der Sachverhalt dem ersten Anschein nach eindeutig und den zweiten Anschein kann man nicht beweisen - irgendwer hat deine Daten verwendet, wenn du es nicht selbst warst! Sicher, du bist damit ein Geschädigter aber der Profiwinner ist es formal auch und ein Strafverfahren kann sich deshalb nicht erfolgreich dann gegen den ausrichten. Da der Sachverhalt wahrscheinlich niemals gerichtsfest geklärt werden kann, sind alle derartigen Strafanzeigen einzustellen.


----------



## Leader28 (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Betrachten wir das Ganze emotional. Es ist für mich ein moralisches Unding, dass es in diesem Land möglich ist, dass es Institutionen geben darf, welche auf diese Art und Weise ihr Geld verdienen. 

Die andere Seite der Medaille sieht doch so aus: Ein Firma P... verdient ihren Umsatz damit Adressen zu generieren, um diese mit haltlosen Rechnungen zu bombadieren... in der Hoffnung, dass darunter eine überforderte alleinstehende Mutter, ein Jugendlicher mit überschaubarer Lebenserfahrung und ein Renter, der in seiner Jugend noch Moral und Anstatt gelernt hat, sitzen und aus Angst vor weiteren rechtlichen Schritten diese Rechnungen bezahlen. Das Uhrwerk wird durch eine Inkassofirma I...J... und einer Anwaltskanzlei A... vervollständigt.

Nun zählen emotionale Empfindungen vor Gericht keinen Cent, aber genauso falsch würde ich es betrachten, wenn ich nix unternehme. Ich habe mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, dass ich mit der Dienstleistung, welche ich bezahlen soll, nicht im Ansatz etwas zu tun habe. Spätestens meine Willenserklärung im Zusammenhang mit dem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren sollte doch eindeutig sein. Warum geht der Terror dann weiter??? Mit welchem deutschen Rechtsparagraphen darf ich denn "belästigt" werden???

Sicherlich bewegen sich diese Leute in einer rechtlichen Grauzone. Aber eine Grauzone muss keine Grauzone bleiben. Und wen ich mit Anzeigen belästige, ist ganz alleine meine persönliche Entscheidung. Wenn jeder eine Anzeige machen würde, würde dies auch die Aufmerksamkeit der Staatsanwaltschaft wecken. Nichts tun macht das alles eventuell noch legal. Ich für meinen Teil mache das, was aus meiner Sicht richtig ist, auch wenn es kaum Aussicht auf Erfolg hat.


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Leader28 schrieb:


> Betrachten wir das Ganze emotional.


...du meinst subjektiv, was somit schon ein Fehler wäre, da es an objektiven Gesichtspunkten mangelt.



Leader28 schrieb:


> Ein Firma P... verdient  ihren Umsatz damit Adressen zu generieren, um diese mit haltlosen  Rechnungen zu bombadieren...


...hier muss man sich leider objektiv den Vorhalt gefallen lassen, dass dies womöglich unwahr ist oder hast du etwa dafür Beweise? Das meinte ich übrigens zuvor mit dem Hinweis auf den "zweiten Anschein".



Leader28 schrieb:


> Ich habe  mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, dass ich mit der Dienstleistung, welche ich  bezahlen soll, nicht im Ansatz etwas zu tun habe. Spätestens meine  Willenserklärung im Zusammenhang mit dem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren  sollte doch eindeutig sein. Warum geht der Terror dann weiter?


Weil jeder in unserer Marktwirtschaft fordern kann, wie er will, solange er der Meinung ist, dass seine Forderung rechtmäßig ist. Dass du deine Einwände angebracht hast, mag ja sein. Nur machen das auch solche Leute, die sehr wohl Leistungen in Anspruch nehmen, dann aber nicht zahlen wollen.



Leader28 schrieb:


> Sicherlich bewegen sich diese Leute in einer rechtlichen Grauzone. Aber  eine Grauzone muss keine Grauzone bleiben. Und wen ich mit Anzeigen  belästige, ist ganz alleine meine persönliche Entscheidung.


Das Problem dabei nur, dass eine Strafanzeige keine Auswirkungen auf die zivilen Belange hat, das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Verfahren ohne gemeinsamer Schnittstelle.



Leader28 schrieb:


> Sicherlich bewegen sich diese Leute in einer rechtlichen Grauzone.


Eben nicht, das BGB ermöglicht solche Betriebsamkeiten!



Leader28 schrieb:


> Wenn jeder  eine Anzeige machen würde, würde dies auch die Aufmerksamkeit der  Staatsanwaltschaft wecken.


Die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft (hier Potsdam) kennt das Problem sicher zur genüge, denn nach so vielen Jahren Profwinn war sicher schon die ein oder andere Anzeige dort bearbeitet worden.
Wie aber soll sich ein Verfahren gegen die Verantwortlichen bei Profiwin richten, wenn aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ein unbekannter deine Daten verwendet hatte? Wer geht gegen den unbekannten vor und welche Rolle spielt dann noch der ebenfalls geschädigte Anbieter?


----------



## Leader28 (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Objektiv wurden meine Daten missbraucht. Subjektiv bin ich davon überzeugt, dass dies durch Firma P... geschah. Objektiv kann ich dies nicht beweisen und somit hat eine Anzeige sicherlich soviel Aussicht wie der Weltmeistertitel für Algerien. Das P... so arbeitet ist meine feste Überzeug...subjektiv.

Wenn eine Forderung rechtmäßig, klage ich diese ein und mache kein Schmus mit Ratenzahlungsvorschlägen. Somit muss sich P...ebenfalls gefallenlassen, dass die Forderung alles ist, aber sicher nicht rechtmäßig. Somit auch der Vorwurf, dass es den Anschein hat, dass es sich um Betrug handelt. Den ich genauso wenig beweisen kann, wie P...mir beweisen kann, dass ich mir eine Dienstleistung erschlichen habe und das aus dem ganz objektiven Grund, dass ich dies nicht getan habe.

Mir geht es hier nicht um die Leute, die sich etwas erschleichen, sondern die betrogen werden und wenn man tausende von Seiten über diese Firmen im Internet findet, hinterlässt es subjektiv den Eindruck, dass es sich um Absocke handelt. Somit möchte ich keine Schnittstellen basteln, sondern mein Recht als Bundesbürger wahrnehmen und mich dagegen wehren, wenn ich das Gefühl habe betrogen zu werden.

Und es sist sehr wohl eine rechtliche Grauzone, da der Vorwurf des Betruges (der für mich eindeutig vorliegt) nur nicht bewiesen werden kann. Irgendwann werden Insider auspacken. Nur bis dahin haben sich die Macher mit den Milliarden abgesetzt.

Ein Unbekannter hat nach aller Wahrscheinlichkeit meine Daten benutzt??? Sicherlich...hat er...und der arbeitet zufällig bei P...:-D Ich weiß ja nicht welche Grundlagen du in deine Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung baust, aber nach allem Anschein sind dies andere als die meinigen. 

Mir tun in diesem Fall einfach nur die Opfer leid. Und das ist nicht der "geschädgte" Anbieter.


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Von der Sache her ja vollkommen verständlich. Was Dir der User Reducal aufzeigen will ist lediglich die Frage der Durchsetzbarkeit, die auf dem von Dir gewählten Weg gegen Null korreliert.


> ...sondern mein Recht als Bundesbürger wahrnehmen und mich dagegen wehren, wenn ich das Gefühl habe betrogen zu werden.


Dem steht ja nichts im Wege, wenn es denn der richtige Weg ist. Hier müssen andere Rahmenbedingungen her - das ist etwas, was Du mit "Deinem" Bundestagsabgeordneten besprechen solltest. Und wenn das dann jeder Betroffene macht, dann - vielleicht - bewegt sich auch was.


----------



## ähn-bäng (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

hi,
ich habe auch drei mahnungen bekommen und dachte darauf reagiere ich mal nicht. vergangene woche donnerstag bekam ich ein schreiben vom amtsgericht wedding. vollstreckungsbescheid!!! solle nun 206,25euro bezahlen. antragsteller wie erwartet intrum justitia.
was meint ihr dazu??? bezahlen???


----------



## technofreak (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



ähn-bäng schrieb:


> vergangene woche donnerstag bekam ich ein schreiben vom amtsgericht wedding. vollstreckungsbescheid!!! ??


Dem müßte ein Mahnbescheid vorausgegangen sein, dem nicht widersprochen wurde,
 sonst ist das so nicht möglich.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahnverfahren


> Vollstreckungsbescheid
> 
> Hat der Antragsgegner nicht oder nicht rechtzeitig gegen den gesamten Anspruch Widerspruch erhoben und auch die Forderung des Gläubigers nicht vollständig beglichen, so kann das Amtsgericht (§ 699 Abs. 1 ZPO) auf Antrag des Gläubigers einen Vollstreckungsbescheid auf Grundlage des nicht angefochtenen Mahnbescheids (oder dessen nicht angefochtenen Teils) erlassen. Der Antrag darf frühestens zwei Wochen nach Zustellung des Mahnbescheids gestellt werden (Eingangsdatum beim Mahngericht) und muss spätestens sechs Monate nach dieser Zustellung beim zuständigen Gericht eingehen. Er muss die Erklärung enthalten, ob und welche Zahlungen inzwischen auf den per Mahnbescheid geltend gemachten Anspruch geleistet worden sind.


----------



## ähn-bäng (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

richtig. aber was mache ich jetzt? bezahlen? hat sich die sache dann erlegt?


----------



## technofreak (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Was heißt richtig? Wurde nicht widersprochen?


----------



## ähn-bäng (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ich habe auf die mahnungen nicht reagiert.


----------



## technofreak (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Mahnung  und  Mahnbescheid sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge. 

Es wird  tausendfach im WWW und  in den Medien darauf hingewiesen, dass auf einen 
Mahnbescheid, der im gelben Umschlag zugestellt wird, unbedingt innerhalb  14 Tagen 
reagiert  werden muß >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/n...bekommen-was-sie-jetzt-wissen-sollten-081219/

In diesem Fall ist Hilfe durch Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale  dringend  angeraten 

Mahnverfahren ? Wikipedia


> Rechtsbehelf gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid
> 
> Gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid kann der Antragsgegner binnen zwei Wochen Einspruch einlegen. Geschieht dies nicht, wird der Vollstreckungsbescheid rechtskräftig. Von diesem Punkt an kann sich der Antragsgegner nur noch in Ausnahmefällen (etwa bei Arglist des Antragstellers) gegen die Forderung wehren, selbst wenn diese eigentlich unberechtigt ist. Wird rechtzeitig Einspruch eingelegt folgt in der Regel ein Zivilprozess zur Klärung der Forderung. Der Gläubiger hat jedoch unabhängig davon die Möglichkeit, die Forderung schon mit Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen einzutreiben. Die sofortige Zwangsvollstreckung kann abgewendet werden, wenn neben dem Einspruch noch ein gesonderter "Antrag auf einstweilige Einstellung der Zwangsvollstreckung" gestellt wird. Einem solchen Antrag wird in der Regel aber nur bei Stellung einer Sicherheitsleistung stattgegeben.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Man kann auch dem Vollstreckungsbescheid immer noch widersprechen (binnen 14 Tagen). Allerdings sollte man, wenn es mal soweit schon gekommen ist, Hilfe vom Anwalt holen.

Soweit uns bekannt, geht die "Firma" beim widersprochenem Mahnbescheid nicht vor Gericht, man glaubt also offenbar selbst nicht an die gerichtliche Durchsetzbarkeit der Forderung


----------



## ähn-bäng (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

aber du meinst ein anwalt ist schon notwendig? aber das wird auch wieder teuer, oder? oder soll ich einfach die sch... bezahlen?


----------



## technofreak (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist im Forum auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetzes  nicht erlaubt.

Was du tust, ist deine  Entscheidung.


----------



## ähn-bäng (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

ja dann bin ich jetzt wieder gleich schlau. sorry aber bin echt bisschen genervt...


----------



## technofreak (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Was wir  erklären können und vor allem  *dürfen*, wurde bereits gepostet.

EOT


----------



## sparkles (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo
Ich habe nun die 3.Mahnungen der P. abgewartet und nun hatten wir post 1.Mahnung von der Inkasso-I.J.
Auf der Rückseite ist das zum Ausfüllen,das man die forderung anerkennt
Pers.Angaben,Angabenzum ehepartner usw....
Abtrittserklärung...usw..und ganz unten ist dann forderung wird nicht anerkannt, weil
Zahlung schon beglichen...
 Forderung trifft nicht zu, weil...
aber da ist dann kaum noch Platz zum ausfüllen...:roll:
und ich möchte da auch nichts verkehrtes Schreiben und  es wird ja auch gesagt son Briefwechsel mit dene bringt ja auch nichts, die Mahnungen gehen dann trotzdem munter weiter!?
Die gegebene Zahlungsfrist bei der I.J.ist bloss 10 tg.und nicht wie bei P.14tg.
Bleibt das nun wie bei denen angedroht...
bei fruchtlosen ablauf der frist(10tg.)sind wir angehalten weitere gerichtl.schritte gegen sie in die wege zu leiten!
einmaligen Mahnbrief, und kommt nun der gerichtl.Mahnbescheid..oder folgen da erst noch ein paar mehr Mahnungen?
Danke
MFG


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Von Gerichtsverfahren dieser Abzocker gegen Verbraucher ist bisher hier noch nichts bekannt geworden.

Selbst, wenn: auch dann hätte man 1001 Möglichkeiten, um sich mit einem Anwalt zu wehren. Bei vernünftiger Verteidigung verlieren die Abzocker.
FAQ: Verhalten bei "Gratis"-Abo-Abzocke - Antispam Wiki
Und solche Prozesse sind extremst selten (wie Zitronenbäume auf Helgoland).

Es ist bekannt, dass diese Abzocker in einigen (aber auch nicht in allen) Fällen gerichtliche Mahnbescheide beantragen (nach ein paar Mahnbriefen). Also, aufpassen: wenn ein gelber Brief vom Amtsgericht kommt, dann muss man dem Mahnbescheid binnen 14 Tagen widersprechen (Widerspruch auf dem Formular ankreuzen reicht, braucht nicht begründet zu werden) und das Formular per Einschreiben an das Gericht zurückschicken.

Danach ist der Abzocker wieder da, wo er vorher war. Vollstrecken kann er dann nicht, er kann nur klagen (hat er bisher nie, wird er wohl auch nicht), oder außergerichtlich weiter rumnölen, drohen, mahnen und pupsen. Na und? Es kostet nicht Euer Porto und Papier.

Also: wer auf den Stuss nicht reagiert und nicht zahlt (und dem ab und zu eingereichten Mahnbescheid widerspricht), kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## sparkles (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Hilfe u.Antwort.
Obwohl Ich mich ja schon informiert hatte,bin ich ja doch wieder ein
bischen beruhigter, nach Deiner Antwort!
Genau...wir warten nun mal wieder ab
und sollte dann das Schreiben vom Gericht mal kommen,
werden wir das Häkchen machen 
Super... das es solche Foren wie hier gibt! :-D


----------



## trojana (19 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo zusammen, ja auch ich habe mit PW AV-Anwälte und Intr* Just* bekanntschaft gemacht. Ich habe ne zeitlang die schreiben ignoriert, aber mittlerweile kann ich von dem ganzen zeugs schon ein Buch binden lassen und es nervt einfach nur :wall:  Also habe ich mal "hilfsweise widersprochen" und dann kamen die mit irgendeiner e-mail adresse (die mir nicht bekannt ist), und danach kam wieder ein Brief wo ich mir vor lachen mein Bauch festhalten musste...sehr geehrte Fr ****..."Gemeinsam finden wir ein Weg" (mit einer Zahlungsvereinbarung). Da wohl manche dort der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig sind, habe ich ein aller letzten Brief mit Rückschein aufgesetzt:



> Sehr geehrte Damen, Herren und Abzocker,
> 
> ich glaub Sie haben mich in meinem letzten Brief nicht verstanden, oder wollen mich nicht verstehen?!! *ICH ZAHLE NICHT*
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



> . Für die  Sammelklage gegen Sie, werde ich mich natürlich bereit erklären daran teilzunehmen.


Es gibt keine  Sammelklage in Deutschland 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## trojana (19 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

das wollt ich noch raus nehmen, da ich den brief im zorn geschrieben hab, aber leider hab ich kein bearbeitungssymbol gefunden und darüber sollen die sich ein kopf machen, denn die können ja auch so schöne dinge behaupten.


----------



## sparkles (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo 
Ich bins wieder...:wall:
Nach einigem Abwarten, warten auf den gerichtl.Mahnbescheid von der Inkasso..kam nun nach der ersten Mahnung der Inkasso heute ein Schreiben, das die Inkaso das an die Ad..vo Rechtsanwaltschaft
übergeben hat,nachfolgend aufgeführte Kosten sind bis zu dem 29.07.zu bezahlen,andernfalls werden wir unserer Mandanschaft die Einleitung rechtlicher Schritte empfehlen..
Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit der Ad. vo Rechtsanwaltschaft?
MFG
:-D


----------



## trojana (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ja, wahrscheinlich jeder, das wechselt sich immer so ab. die mahnen dich auch nur an und wollen dich unter druck setzen, nach 2 briefen schreibt dir wieder inkasso.
Ich glaub gegen eine Anwältin von A...o wurde auch schonmal geklagt und die musste eine hohe strafe zahlen.
Mach dich nicht verrückt


----------



## sparkles (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Vielen Dank...
Ja Ich glaube auch da war mal was über die Anwältin...
Ich glaub auch mal in Akte...da sind die mal zu Ihr hin...und sie war 
natürlich nicht da..
Weiss jetzt nicht ob es die selbe war...aber ich schaue das mal nach wenn ich mal mehr zeit habe...
MFG:-D


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ein Anwalt hat keine Sonderrechte, solange er seiner hochverehrten Mandantschaft nicht die Klage vor Gericht empfiehlt, hat er gegenüber Dir gar nichts zu melden. 

Aber vor Gericht gehen die nicht (selbst wenn: dann nimmt man sich einen Anwalt, und die Abzocker verlieren zu 99.9999 %), und Mahnbescheide werden nur ab und zu beantragt (selbst wenn: dem widerspricht man halt). 
Darüber hinaus kann Dir der Anwalt gar nichts. Du hast auch keine Rechtspflicht, auf den Anwaltsbrief reagieren zu müssen.


----------



## sparkles (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Danke!!!!
Ich bin ja bloss froh das es so ein Forum wie dieses gibt...:-D


----------



## actros1853 (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo zusammen, hab mir jetzt über die letzten zwei Tage den kompletten Thread durchgelesen und bin doch sehr verwundert, dass ich nach meiner unwissentlichen Anmeldung Ende 2008 bis heute weder von dieser Anwaltsgesellschaft gehört habe und mir auch kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid zugestellt wurde. Bislang bekomme ich immer noch in unregelmäßigen Abständen Post von Intrum, die aber  grundsätzlich mit dem Vermerk Annahme verweigert im nächsten Postkasten landet.


----------



## webwatcher (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



actros1853 schrieb:


> und mir auch kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid zugestellt wurde.


Mahnbescheide sind eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## sparkles (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



actros1853 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hab mir jetzt über die letzten zwei Tage den kompletten Thread durchgelesen und bin doch sehr verwundert, dass ich nach meiner unwissentlichen Anmeldung Ende 2008 bis heute weder von dieser Anwaltsgesellschaft gehört habe und mir auch kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid zugestellt wurde. Bislang bekomme ich immer noch in unregelmäßigen Abständen Post von Intrum, die aber grundsätzlich mit dem Vermerk Annahme verweigert im nächsten Postkasten landet.


 Wie Annahme verweigern das geht auch...?
Wir bekamen gleich nach dem ersten Brief von der IJ nen Brief von die Ihrer Anwaltschaft.
Vielleicht ist das mit dem Anwaltsschreiben neu..wir haben die IJ erst seit 1Mon.an den Hacken
und du ja schon seit 2008...


----------



## climax (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo Leute,

Ich bekomme auch schon seit Februar 2010 Post von Profiwin, intrum justitia und "ADIUVO Rechtsanwälte".
Nachdem ich einem gerichtl. Mahnbescheid wiedersprochen habe, bekam ich heute wieder Post von ADIUVO Rechtsanwälte.
Sie bieten mir an den Wiederspruch zurückzunehmen und die ca 200€ per Ratenzahlung zu bezahlen.
Ich werde auf diesen Brief nicht antworten.

Ich bin nur eingeschüchtert, weil ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich mich bei dieser Seite angemeldet habe, was gut möglich wäre, da auch meine Daten zu 100% stimmen.
Was ist, wenn ich mich dort tatsächlich angemeldet habe und die AGB akzeptiert habe? Können die mir das beweisen und gegen mich klagen?


----------



## webwatcher (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



climax schrieb:


> und die AGB akzeptiert habe? Können die mir das beweisen und gegen mich klagen?


Kostenpflichtigkeit hat gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung *deutlich* 
erkennbar zu sein und  dazu zählt nicht das letzte   Regal im Tiefkeller der AGB. 

Geklagt hat der Laden bisher nicht.  Er  wird  wohl wissen warum


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Jeder seriöse Rechtsanwalt würde einer seriösen Firma, die er vertritt, sofort direkt zur Klage raten, wenn einem Mahnbescheid widersprochen wurde - wenn es sich um eine berechtigte Forderung handeln würde, die auch vor Gericht Bestand hätte. 

Vom rechtlichen Standpunkt her ist nach einem widersprochenen Mahnbescheid das ganze weitere außergerichtliche Rumgequake des Mahnanwalts nur ein absurdes Kasperletheater.
Der Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid war eine eindeutige Willenserklärung, dass die Forderung nicht anerkannt und nicht bezahlt wird.

Wenn der Anwalt jetzt nicht klagt, sondern weiter mit außergerichtlichen Meckerbriefen rumkaspert, dann beweist er damit ganz deutlich, dass er selbst nicht an die gerichtliche Durchsetzbarkeit der Forderung glaubt. Denn sonst würde er sofort klagen.

Jetzt hofft er, dass er mit seinem albernen Drohbrief vielleicht doch noch ein paar von den Opfern weichklopfen kann, insbesondere, dass er sie zur Rücknahme des Widerspruchs gegen den Mahnbescheid verleiten kann (darauf sollte man sich natürlich schon gar nicht einlassen). Mit der Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung lässt er sie dann ein Forderungsanerkenntnis unterschreiben, womit sie dann nicht mehr von der Zahlung wegkommen.
Ein paar Dumme, die drauf reinfallen, findet er immer. Es gibt aber natürlich keinen Grund dazu.

Also: klagen wird er nicht, sonst hätte er längst.
Alles andere kann Euch jetzt wurst sein. 
Wenn er schon nicht klagt, dann hat er jetzt absolut keine anderen Möglichkeiten mehr, als mit seinen albernen Briefen herumzupupsen.
Es kostet nicht Euer Porto und Papier, und es gibt keinerlei Rechtspflicht, auf diesen Quatsch überhaupt noch anders reagieren zu müssen, als mit einem müden Ar...runzeln.


----------



## actros1853 (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



climax schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich bekomme auch schon seit Februar 2010 Post von Profiwin, intrum justitia und "ADIUVO Rechtsanwälte".
> Nachdem ich einem gerichtl. Mahnbescheid wiedersprochen habe, bekam ich heute wieder Post von ADIUVO Rechtsanwälte.
> ...





einfach ignorieren, das ist das Beste, was du tun kannst.... Auch ich bin auf deren Betrugsmasche reingefallen, indem ich mich für ein Gewinnspiel für ein Notebook angemeldet habe... In dem Moment, als ich gelesen habe, dass Kosten auf mich zukommen, habe ich die Anmeldung abgebrochen, trotzdem sollte ich 60 Euro bezahlen, was ich jedoch nie tun werde...

Also wie schon die User mehrfach gesagt haben: Einfach aussitzen


----------



## sparkles (4 August 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

[noparse]Hallo Ich bin s wieder...:-D

Nachdem mein Mann nun schon seit Mai 2010, Mahnungen von Profiwin und inzwischen auch schon bei der Inkasso gelandet ist,hatte er nun heute
folgende Email in seiner Inbox...
Das ist die erste Mail ,die er von denen überhaupt erhalten hat.
Ich zitiere/kopiere das mal...

Hallo xxxxxxx,​ 
im Juli 2010 haben wir Sie bei insgesamt 205 Gewinnspielen angemeldet.​ 
Hier geht es zur Gewinnspielübersicht:
[noparse]http://www.Profiwin.de/?site=gewinnspielliste[/noparse]​ 
Wussten Sie schon, dass Sie im Kundenbereich live mitverfolgen können, bei
welchen Gewinnspielen wir Sie aktuell anmelden? Schauen Sie doch gleich mal
nach, was es in diesem Monat zu gewinnen gibt:​ 
======== Ihre Zugangsdaten ========
Ihre Kunden-ID: xxxxx
Ihr Passwort: xxxxxx
Login-URL: [noparse]http://www.Profiwin.de [/noparse]
==============================​ 
Wir drücken Ihnen die Daumen und wünschen Ihnen für die nächsten
Verlosungen viel Glück.​ 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,​ 
Ihr Profiwin.de Team
[noparse]http://www.Profiwin.de [/noparse]​ 
******************************** TIPP ********************************
Sie möchten an weiteren Gewinnspielen teilnehmen?
Wir empfehlen Ihnen [noparse]http://www.Gewinn.de​[/noparse]

************************************************************************​ 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sie haben noch Fragen zu Ihrem Mitspiel oder benötigen
anderweitig Hilfe? Die Mitarbeiter unserer Kundenbetreuung
stehen Ihnen gern mit Rat und Tat zur Seite. Nehmen Sie
einfach mit uns Kontakt auf:​ 
Email: [email protected]
Fax: 03375 - 21423 09​ 
Profiwin GmbH
**********************************************************************************************
Im Juli haben wir sie zu insgesamt 205 Gewinnspielen angemeldet....:roll:
Und wer hat Ihnen dazu die Genehmigung erteilt?:wall:
Und wie schon zuvor...wird sich mein Mann nicht mit den Zugangsdaten
bei denen einloggen...​ 
Seit Mai bekommt er doch schon Mahnungen von denen...:wall:​ 
Er hat sich bei denen NIE angemeldet und kannte die Profiwin nicht mal bis die erste Mahnung im Mai per Post einflatterte und nun ne Mail..
er ist im Juli dabei (Die Kundenr. und das Passwort sind immer noch die gleichen wie vom Mai)
:wall:​ 
Ok...Ich werd mal wieder cool bleiben und wie immer abwarten was als nächstes kommt..
die mail von denen an meinen Mann habe ich auch wieder abgeheftet.​ 
MFG​


----------



## Glis (10 August 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo,

ich habe auch Mahnungen von Profiwin bekommen (inzwischen sind es schon 3 Stück). Da ich nie das Angebot von Profiwin in Anspruch genommen habe, habe ich es auch nicht für nötig befunden dem angeblich zustande gekommenen Vertrag zu widersprechen. Ich wollte es einfach aussitzen und die Mahnungen und Schreiben der Inkassobüros und Anwälte über mich ergehen lassen.
War es ein Fehler nicht zu widersprechen? Ob ich jetzt widerspreche und sie mir Mahnungen, etc. schicken oder ich es nicht tue und sie mir trotzdem den ganzen Käse schicken. Im Endeffekt läuft das doch alles aufs gleiche raus, oder?


----------



## Antiscammer (10 August 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Genau so sieht das aus.
Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## sparkles (11 August 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo mal wieder...:-D
Wie schon erwähnt,haben wir es ja mit der Profiwin-Intrum(unberechtigte Mahnungen) seit Mai 2010 zu tun...
und gestern ist uns nun der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid vom Postboten
zugestellt worden.
Mein Mann hat das Kreuzchen gemacht(Ich widerspreche dem Anspruch insgesamt)unterschrieben und ans Amtsgericht Wedding zurückgerschickt.
Ich hoffe nun mal,das wir nun Ruhe haben,da immer gesagt wird,weiter gehen die nie...da nun beweisen müssen,das die berechtigt sind die summe bei uns einzufordern.
Wir ziehen auch nächsten Monat um,und Ich bin froh das der Mahnbescheid noch vor dem Umzug kam,und wir in der Frist widersprechen konnten.
MFG :sun:


----------



## webwatcher (11 August 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



sparkles schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nun mal,das wir nun Ruhe haben,da immer gesagt wird,weiter gehen die nie...


Geklagt haben  sie noch nie,   was der nächste  logische Schritt bei einem seriösen Unternehmen wäre. 
Auszuschließen ist allerdings nicht, dass um Rücknahme des Widerspruchs gebettelt wird und 
 wenn das nicht hift,  auch schon mal der übliche Mahnmüll wieder nachgeschoben wird.

Lästig, aber nicht ernst


----------



## sparkles (12 August 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Vielen Dank Webwatcher!


----------



## Leader28 (12 August 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ich hatte ja nun auch wochenlang Theater mit den [........]. Viel geblubber um nichts. Nachdem ich dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid widersprochen hatte und von deren Seite nur noch ein Bettelschreiben mit der Bitte um Rücknahme des Widerspruchs kam, habe ich von denen nichts mehr gehört.
Also auch aus meiner Erfahrung heraus...Mahnbescheid rechtzeitig widersprechen und den Rest einfach ignorieren, auch wenn es emotional nicht immer einfach ist :sun:


----------



## sparkles (12 August 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Vielen Dank...eben-das hoffe Ich ja auch...


----------



## Sweetsecret (7 Oktober 2010)

*ProfiWin.de Kontodaten*

Guten Abend an alle die betrogen worden sind.

jetzt will ich fragen ob mir jemand die Kontonummern und Bankverbindungen von denen geben kann. Ich würde gerne diese Verbindungen von meiner Bank sperren lassen, damit kein Geld abgebucht wird.

Bitte helft mir!
Bitte über PN antworten, danke!


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Sweetsecret schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne diese Verbindungen von meiner Bank sperren lassen, damit kein Geld abgebucht wird.


Selektives Sperren machen Banken nicht. Entweder alles oder gar nicht 

Ist aber kein Problem. Ungenehmigte Lastschriften können auch nach der neuen SEPA Regelung bis zu 13 Monate zurückgeholt werden

Angenehmer Nebeneffekt: Kostet  die Langfinger  jedesmal 10-15€ pro Rücklastschrift. 

Allzuoft machen die das daher nicht


----------



## Sweetsecret (8 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Selektives Sperren machen Banken nicht. Entweder alles oder gar nicht
> 
> Ist aber kein Problem. Ungenehmigte Lastschriften können auch nach der neuen SEPA Regelung bis zu 13 Monate zurückgeholt werden
> 
> ...


 

Hallo,
also habe ich das richtig verstanden ,das wenn die mir etwas abziehen und ich das zurückhole,müssen die dafür 10-15 euro zahlen ? 
und die bank  wird das mit der geldrückzahlung ohne probleme machen?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (8 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

So isses! Nur die Gebühr ist etwas hoch dargestellt aber das ist ohnehin nicht das Problem des Kontoinhabers.


----------



## trojana (11 November 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mich hier auch mal wieder melden!
Ich habe nun langsam das Gefühl, dass meine Brieffeindschaft mit Profiwin zu ende ist. Na meinem letzten Brief mit Rückschein haben die sich 4 Monate nicht mehr gemeldet. was natürlich schade ist, nun muss ich mir wieder Toilettenpapier kaufen, war ja recht praktisch jeden Monat Gratispapier zu erhalten.


----------



## hallo1234 (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

An alle Profiwin geschädigten.

Ab dem 4. August 2009 erlischt ihr Recht erst, wenn der Vertrag von beiden Seiten erfüllt wurde, das heißt der Anbieter seine Leistung erbracht und der Kunde dafür bezahlt hat.


----------



## Devilfrank (23 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hä???
Was will uns der Dichter denn hier sagen?


----------



## Leader28 (23 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Ähnliches dachte ich mir auch beim Lesen dieses tiefsinnigen Ergusses :-D Aber hallo :-D Allen Profiwin- Mitarbeitern ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und danke für die vielen Gewinne, trotz dass ich nie angemeldet war :-D


----------



## foilleuse10 (28 März 2011)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Hallo erstens muß ich für mein Deutsch entschuldigen, da ich Englisch mit Google Translate bin. Ich spiele seit ein kostenloses Online-Spiel und nahm einige kostenlose Umfragen und Wettbewerbe zu gewinnen Credits im Spiel verwenden. dann irgendwann im November kam ein Brief von profiwin anspruchsvollen 60 €. das lustige ist mein Vorname ist nicht richtig, noch ist mein Geburtsdatum, die 20 Jahre älter als der Brief angegeben ist. Seitdem erhielt ich zwei Briefe und dann in März habe ich nun erhielt zwei Briefe von acoreus Rückforderung der 116,21 dieser seine sagt, ist meine letzte Chance, bevor es vor Gericht geht. Nachdem gelesen und übersetzt werden alle von diesem Post. Ich sammle ich nicht reagieren, wenn ein mannung bescheid kommt.  Hat jemand jemals tatsächlich vor Gericht über profiwin genommen?  Auch als sie nicht meinen richtigen Namen sie schrieb James ******* statt Andrew und falsche Geburtsdatum. Ich habe auch nie ihre Website oder angemeldet besucht. hätte ich keine Sorgen, weil sie ganze Prozess ist schmerzlich mir.  Vielen Dank im Voraus für hoffentlich nehmen meine Sorgen weg


----------



## Antiscammer (28 März 2011)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Do you speak English? Then I would prefer to answer in English.

Do you live in Germany, or in another European country?


----------



## foilleuse10 (28 März 2011)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

i am english and i live in koeln wasn't sure if it was allowed on german forum to speak english.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:18:06 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:11:10 ----------




foilleuse10 schrieb:


> i am english and i live in koeln wasn't sure if it was allowed on german forum to speak english.



It is just a bit worrying that i was tricked from a free comptetion and am not really sure of my rights in germany. After receiving so many letters demanding payment.
I don't even have the money to pay for it even if i wanted to.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 März 2011)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Let me first explain you that this is a very common kind of a rip-off-scheme against German consumers. 

These morons never intend to file suit against you. This did never happen in any case known to us. 
They only try to harrass you, and they hope to frighten you with dunning mails and letters so that you might pay there bill without any reason. In Britain or in the US, they would be broiled by OFT or F.T.C. on next barbecue, but in Germany, we don`t have such institutions, and so they can continue with this sort of "business" as long as they want.

However, one thing is for sure:
If you do not react on their mails and letters, and if you do not pay, you will keep your money. After some silly empty threat letters, the whole case will cease by itself. It may take some months, and then there will be silence.

There were some few cases reported where "Profiwin" applied a so called "Mahnbescheid" (a sort of court order). You should know that in Germany, you can apply for such a "Mahnbescheid" without any reason. The court executing the order will never verify if the claim is reasonable. 

If such ever happens, i.e. if you receive such a yellow letter from a German "Amtsgericht" (local court), you have to object against this order within 14 days. Check a cross at "Widerspruch" on the form, sign it and send it back to the court within 14 days.

After that, "Profiwin" could only file suit - but they won't. They would have to provide evidence legalizing their "claims", and that would be almost impossible. And they know very well. So they never tried this.

Don't be worried about that.


----------



## foilleuse10 (28 März 2011)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*

Thanks very much for the time you've given and to a quick detailed reply. 

I appreciate it alot. Its a shame companies like profiwin are allowed to intimidate people to extort money from them.

I have never replied to them and never will. If the mahnungsbescheid comes will post again. But thanks again for relieving my of stress. 

Apologies for the multiple posts i tried to edit my grammar and ending up creating multiple threads


----------



## Yuna (8 Januar 2012)

Hi,

ich hab (glaub ich) mal ne ganz andere Frage.
Also ich habe mittlerweile die "3. und letzte Mahnung" erhalten (jetzt lass ich mal überraschen was kommt).

Mein Problem ist aber, dass ich vorhabe bald umzuziehen. Was mache ich jetzt am Sinnvollsten? 
Klar, ich könnte einen Nachsendeantrag bei der Post stellen (was ich eh machen werde) aber damit allein bin ich noch nicht so ganz zufrieden, denn manchmal braucht die Post ja doch länger (und ein weiterer Umzug würde dass ja noch komplizierter machen).
Soll ich Profiwin meine neue Adresse zukommen lassen, damit sie mich besser nerven können?

Danke für eure/Ihre Hilfe im Voraus!
Yuna


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Januar 2012)

Yuna schrieb:


> Also ich habe mittlerweile die "3. und letzte Mahnung" erhalten (jetzt lass ich mal überraschen was kommt).


 
Da kommt noch:
Die allerletzte Mahnung, dann die allerallerletzte, dann die letzte vor dem jüngsten Oberinkassovollstreckungsgericht, dann die allerletzte vor dem...
Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
http://www.antispam.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413



Yuna schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist aber, dass ich vorhabe bald umzuziehen.


 
Ist doch für Dich kein Problem.
Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung hast Du keine Rechtspflichten. Keine Informationspflichten an die Gegenseite, keine Erklärungspflichten, gar nichts.

Sobald nach dem Auszug aus der alten Wohnung Dein Klingelschild und (nicht vergessen!) das Schild vom Briefkasten weg ist, darf der Briefträger den gelben Mahnbescheid dort dann nicht einwerfen, sondern er müsste den Brief dann ans Mahngericht zurückgehen lassen mit dem Vermerk: unbekannt verzogen.

Das teilt das Gericht dann den Klabautermännern mit, und die dürfen dann sehen, wie sie Deine neue Adresse erfahren. Es ist nicht Deine Aufgabe, sie denen mitzuteilen. Wenn sie Dich über den Nachsendeauftrag dann halt weiter mit Mahnbriefen nerven, kann es Dir ebenfalls wurst sein.


----------



## Yuna (8 Januar 2012)

Hi,

danke für die schnelle Antwort!!! Jetzt bin ich doch etwas beruhigter!
Angenommen, der Postbote schmeißt den Brief trotzdem ein, obwohl ich nicht mehr dort wohne und die neuen Mieter schmeißen den Brief einfach weg.
Hat dann die Post ein Problem oder ich?
(oh man, was ich mir für Gedanken mache!!!)

Danke und liebe Grüße
Yuna


----------



## bethke63 (8 Januar 2012)

Nun das bringt alles leider nix (schon Jahre damit Erfahrung) - auch wenn man umgezogen ist. "Sie" finden dich immer - egal per eMail oder per Post - denn schon allein durch deine IP vom Router einmal lokalisiert ist die Sache gegessen und du wirst - solange es ProfWin gibt - von denen  genervt. Erst wenn es wirklich zu einer Einladung vom Amtsrichter kommt, dann sollte man den Termin nicht versäumen. Möglichst alle Briefe und eMails sammeln und vorlegen. Das vorgehen mit ProfWin hat nichts mit rechten Dingen zu tun. Leider ist für immer deine Adresse sowie dein Mail Account für immer an Dritte frei gegeben, was die dämlichen Gewinnspiele anbetrifft. Der Müll in deiner E-Mail und Briefkasten bleibt. Nicht reagieren - das ist die Antwort!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Goblin (8 Januar 2012)

> denn schon allein durch deine IP vom Router einmal lokalisiert ist die Sache gegessen


 
Schwachsinn  


> Nicht reagieren - das ist die Antwort


 
Völlig richtig


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Januar 2012)

Man kann eine IP am Router nicht "lokalisieren". Eine IP-Adresse nutzt den Abzockern gar nichts. Die Logdaten werden von den Providern nur 7 Tage aufbewahrt, danach kann niemand (auch keine Polizei/Staatsanwalt) mehr feststellen, wer unter dieser dynamischen IP am Netz war. Selbst wenn man das noch könnte, dann ist mit der IP-Adresse keinesfalls ein Vertragsschluss bewiesen.

Das mit dem Einwurf in den Briefkasten trotz fehlendem Namensschild ist auch kein Problem für Dich.
Wenn der Briefträger trotz Entfernung des Namensschilds den Mahnbescheid in den Briefkasten einwirft, dann zählt zunächst einmal der Mahnbescheid *falsch* als zugestellt. Dann käme nach weiteren 14 Tagen der Vollstreckungsbescheid, auch wieder evtl. falsch eingeworfen trotz fehlendem Namensschild. Dann käme der Gerichtsvollzieher und würde vor Ort feststellen, dass Du dort längst nicht mehr wohnst.

Wenn dann der Gerichtsvollzieher Deine jetzige Anschrift ermittelt, brauchst Du nur "Wiedereinsetzung in den vorigen Stand" zu beantragen, unter Hinweis auf Deinen Umzug, am besten Bestätigung vom Einwohnermeldeamt mit beilegen. Dann gilt der Mahnbescheid und der Vollstreckungsbescheid wieder als nicht rechtmäßig zugestellt, und Du hast das Recht, nachträglich trotz Fristablauf Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid und Vollstreckungsbescheid einzulegen.

Aber es ist doch extrem unwahrscheinlich, dass der Postbote so einen Brief einwirft, trotz fehlendem Schild.


----------



## Yuna (8 Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort Antiscammer! Ich weiß ja, dass der Fall total unwahrscheinlich ist, aber man weiß ja nie.

LG Yuna


----------



## jupp11 (8 Januar 2012)

Yuna schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja, dass der Fall total unwahrscheinlich ist, aber man weiß ja nie.


Was willst du damit aussagen?


----------



## bethke63 (8 Januar 2012)

Thema IP ich bin umgezogen, habe einen neuen Router besorgt und trotzdem hat mich Profwin mit der neuen IP irgendwie gefunden. Also, was soll da nicht gehen. Über Google kann man seine IP lokalisieren. Wie es von außen geht - keine Ahnung ... Ich habe nichts frei gegeben (kein Schwachsinn) Mit der IP möchten die Abzocker deine "Bestätigung" absichern und könnten dies als Nachweis bei einer Gerichtsverhandlung geltend machen - das was du irgendwie mal bestätigt hast. Zudem um deine Adresse (für den Briefverkehr) zu lokalisieren. Wenn es das nicht ist, kommen sie auf einem anderen Weg auf deiner Adresse.  Wie das nun technisch gehen soll, weis ich wirklich nicht. Ich weis nur das man sie NIE los werden kann. Einen Wiederspruch oder irgendeine Antwort würde nur dazu führen, das du dich erkenntlich machst. Also für Profwin ist das wie eine "aktive" Bestätigung - Daher NICHT reagieren. Das einzige Problem ist und bleibt der Müll!! for ever :-(

Gruß,  Werner


----------



## Goblin (9 Januar 2012)

> Thema IP ich bin umgezogen, habe einen neuen Router besorgt und trotzdem hat mich Profwin mit der neuen IP irgendwie gefunden. Also, was soll da nicht gehen. Über Google kann man seine IP lokalisieren. Wie es von außen geht - keine Ahnung ... Ich habe nichts frei gegeben (kein Schwachsinn) Mit der IP möchten die Abzocker deine "Bestätigung" absichern und könnten dies als Nachweis bei einer Gerichtsverhandlung geltend machen - das was du irgendwie mal bestätigt hast. Zudem um deine Adresse (für den Briefverkehr) zu lokalisieren. Wenn es das nicht ist, kommen sie auf einem anderen Weg auf deiner Adresse


 
Sorry,aber das ist absoluter Unfug den Du da schreibst. Wie kommst Du auf solche Klamotten 



> Über Google kann man seine IP lokalisieren


 
Man sieht den Internetprovider bei dem man ist,seine IP und den UNGEFÄHREN Standort ( Stadt ) ! Mehr aber auch nicht


----------



## BenTigger (9 Januar 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Sorry,aber das ist absoluter Unfug den Du da schreibst. Wie kommst Du auf solche Klamotten
> Man sieht den Internetprovider bei dem man ist,seine IP und den UNGEFÄHREN Standort ( Stadt ) ! Mehr aber auch nicht


 
Und selbst das stimmt  nicht immer.... Ich habe schon laut IP in Städten gewohnt, die 100Km weit weg waren....


----------



## bethke63 (9 Januar 2012)

Diese Mitteilung (siehe unten) habe ich bekommen, nachdem ich bei einem Apple Laptop Air Gewinnspiel teilgenommen habe.
Es war nicht ersichtlich, das ich mich bei direkt Profwin angemeldet und teilgenommen habe. Also solch versteckten
Sachen dürfen nicht vorkommen und denke das es gerichtlich nicht durch kommt. Zumindest war es bei mir so. 
Wer bewusst bei Profwin teilnimmt - weis ich nicht wie es damit aussieht. Zumindest habe ich bei denen nicht
geantwortet (14 Tage Rücktritt) weil - wie oben beschrieben - mir nichts damit bekannt war, das Profwin z.B. mit diesem Apple
Laptop Air Gewinnspiel in Verbindung war oder noch ist. Seit dem werde ich natürlich immer wieder mit Aufforderungen genervt.

eMail die ich ignoriert habe:

Mit Ihren persönlichen Zugangsdaten können Sie sich rund um die Uhr auf unserer
Internetseite alle Informationen zu Ihrer Teilnahme, zu Gewinnern und zu den
aktuellen Gewinnspielanmeldungen einholen. Am Anfang jedes Folgemonats erhalten
Sie von uns eine Aufstellung aller Gewinnspiele, bei denen wir Sie angemeldet
haben.

*
Innerhalb von zwei Wochen nach Abgabe Ihrer Bestellung können Sie Ihren Auftrag
ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z.B. per Brief, Fax, Email) widerrufen. Zur
Wahrung der Frist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs an: Profiwin GmbH,
Abt. Kundenbetreuung, zeppelinring 18, 15749 Mittenwalde, Fax: 03375-21 42 309,
Email: [email protected] . Bereits erhaltene Leistungen sind zu vergüten.*
Seit nunmehr 8 Jahren haben wir uns darauf spezialisiert, Ihnen eine bequeme,
unkomplizierte Teilnahme an den besten Gewinnspielen zu ermöglichen. Monat für
Monat ist unser erfahrenes Redaktionsteam für Sie im Internet auf der Suche nach
den besten Gewinnmöglichkeiten. Dabei achten wir besonders auf Seriosität der
Gewinnspielveranstalter, hohe Gewinnchancen und wertvolle Preise.

Ab dem heutigen Tag melden wir Sie mit Ihren Daten für mindestens 2 Jahre jeden
Monat bei 200 der besten Gewinnspiele an und zwar genauso, als hätten Sie
selbst "von Hand" daran teilgenommen. Sie brauchen sich um nichts weiter zu
kümmern, sparen eine Menge Zeit und haben die Chance, Preise im Gesamtwert von
mehreren Millionen Euro zu gewinnen.


Viel Glück bei der Teilnahme wünscht Ihnen

Ihr Profiwin.de Team
http://www.Profiwin.de


----------



## jupp11 (9 Januar 2012)

bethke63 schrieb:


> und denke das es gerichtlich nicht durch kommt.


Noch nie


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Januar 2012)

Natürlich kommt Profiwin damit gerichtlich nicht durch, weil es sich um arglistige Täuschung (§ 123 BGB) sowie um eine überraschende Klausel (§ 305c BGB) handelt.



			
				Bethke63 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der IP möchten die Abzocker deine "Bestätigung" absichern und könnten dies als Nachweis bei einer Gerichtsverhandlung geltend machen - das was du irgendwie mal bestätigt hast.Mit der IP möchten die Abzocker deine "Bestätigung" absichern und könnten dies als Nachweis bei einer Gerichtsverhandlung geltend machen - das was du irgendwie mal bestätigt hast.


 
Die Abzocker können sich die IP-Adresse hundertmal ausdrucken und über den Lokus nageln. Eine IP-Adresse beweist keinen Vertragsschluß.
Näheres dazu:
>>>http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse/
>>>http://antispam-ev.de/wiki/Beweiskraft_eines_IP-Adress-Logs


> Was beweist nun letztendlich ein solcher Zeitstempel? Im technischen Sinne ist damit nur belegt, dass Sie zu der Uhrzeit XX:XX unter der IP xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx im Internet waren. *Mehr nicht!* Schluss, aus.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (9 Januar 2012)

bethke63 schrieb:


> nachdem ich bei einem Apple Laptop Air Gewinnspiel teilgenommen habe.
> Es war nicht ersichtlich, das ich mich bei direkt Profwin angemeldet und teilgenommen habe.


 
Schon mal daran gedacht, das dieses Apple Gewinnspiel eine Art LandingPage gewesen sein kann?



> Und selbst das stimmt nicht immer.... Ich habe schon laut IP in Städten gewohnt, die 100Km weit weg waren....


Das ist nicht gerade selten


----------



## tandoxy (9 Januar 2012)

ich bin froh das ich die seite gefunden habe.. ich habe meine letzte rechnung vor 2 monaten bekommen.. per email.. denke mal das es noch eine kommt es get  ja schon seit paar jahren so....


----------



## jupp11 (9 Januar 2012)

tandoxy schrieb:


> denke mal das es noch eine kommt es get ja schon seit paar jahren so....


Nimms leicht >> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?17093-Stories-zum-Schmunzeln&p=102121#post102121


----------



## tandoxy (9 Januar 2012)

lach och das werde ich schon  ..coole seite  aber was soll ich da machen mich testen


----------



## bethke63 (9 Januar 2012)

Der einzige Hacken ist: solange es Profowin & Co gibt  - gibt es diesen Internet- und Briefmüll. Was man dagegen tun könnte uns ALLE zusammen tun, Unterschriften sammeln und an den Bundesgerichtshof schicken. Wichtig ÖFFENTLICH machen. Ist den jeder ein Trottel, nur weil man ein Gewinnspiel nachgegangen ist. Oder geht das nur hier in Deutschland so gut mit dem Abzocken??? Letzter Entschluss ich boykottiere das Internet und meide die Post ) lach einen ab .... Aber im Ernst, so kann es nicht weiter gehen das WIR uns von so einem Mechanismus beängstigen lassen. Immerhin sind das keine DUMMEN Leute die mit diesen Tricks arbeiten. Aber unser Gesetzgeber ist zu müde um uns davon zu schützen als Verbraucher. Selbst mir ist dieser Misst passiert obwohl ich mit dem Internet aufgewachsen bin. Vertraute diese Mail einer Person die meinte "he, das kannste was gewinnen mach mit" und vergass die Sorgfallt. Ein Unfall, Blödheit, Vertrauen???? Keine Ahnung. Aber was rege ich mich noch auf wegen diesen Misst. Immer mein TIP NICHT reagieren keine Post oder eMail beantworten  - protestieren (ja!!) und öffentlich mache sowie möglichst wenig empfindlichen Daten an Unbekanntem weiter geben. (das mit der IP kann jeder sehen wir er will)
Mich wundert es, das man mich immer wieder findet. Jetzt ist es mir egal und schreibe: was mir passt und wo es mir passt.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## jupp11 (9 Januar 2012)

bethke63 schrieb:


> Oder geht das nur hier in Deutschland so gut mit dem Abzocken???


ja >> http://www.antispam-ev.de/news/?/ar...-ist-ein-Abzockerparadies.-Wie-kommt-das.html


----------



## tandoxy (31 Oktober 2013)

eine förderung bekommen soll 260.74 euro zahlen.... und ich weiss nicht wo für .. soll am24.3.2012 ein vertrag abeschlossen haben..ichhabe da angerufen und  sie meint das sagen sie alle ... und das sie mir die unterlagen zu schickt(ich mache kein lotto)und ich soll denn betrag bis zu 4.11.2013 zahlen
carvato gmbh (vorteilfons)
segelfliegerdamm89
sehr geerte frau
wir sind mit dem einzug der oben genannten gegen sie  bestehenden forderung beauftragt worden.
ordnungsgemässe bevollmächtigung sowie geldempfangvollmacht wird versichert
die forderung setzt sich wie folgt zusammen
haubtforderung (vorteilsfonds vom 24.3.2010)149.70
verzugszinsen...27,44
auslagendes gläubigers 7,50
kontofürungskosten 5,90
inkassokosten 70,20
gesamtforderung  260,74
den verzugsschaden haben sie zutragen
alle zahlungen die oder seit unseren beauftragung geleistet wurden sind berücksichtigt ..wir erwarten die zahlung der gesamten  forderung unter angabe
unseres aktenzeichen 2282419 auf unseren konto ksk rhein-pfalz,kontonummer 220640,blz54550120 bis zum 4.11.2013
wenn inerhalb dieser frist keine zahlungen erfolgt und wir keine sonstigen nachricht erhalten geht dieser vorgang direkt zu unseren rechtsanwäten gerichtlich
gegen sie vorzugehen  die dadurch entstehenden kosten i.h.v. mindestens 70.20 gegen zu ihren lassen
condor.gesellschaft für forderungsmanagement
bahnhofstrasse 63 67009 ludwigshafen...
nun weiss ich nicht  was ich machen soll ich habe ihre seite aufgerufen.und sie angeschrieben würde mich freuen was von ihnen zu lesen.


----------



## Goblin (31 Oktober 2013)

Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten. Alles andere steht hier auf 39 Seiten. Lesen musste schon selber


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Oktober 2013)

Sieh an, die Lumpenhafener Butzenbude lebt auch noch.
Tante Google weiß: https://www.google.de/search?q=cond...=122&espv=210&q="condor+forderungsmanagement"


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Oktober 2013)

Man ruft grundsätzlich nicht bei Abzockern an. Das bringt etwa so viel wie Adventslieder-Singen vor einer Parkuhr.

Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung gibt es keine Verpflichtung, auf alberne Mahnungen reagieren zu müssen. Man darf die Mahnschreiben getrost aussitzen, auch vom Inkassobüro, auch vom Anwalt. Das sind alles keine Behörden, die haben keine Sonderrechte.

Nach ein paar bösen Briefen schläft das Theater von selbst ein.

Bei Mahnbescheid (gelber Brief vom Gericht, aber in diesen Fällen ist das extrem selten...) Widerspruch innerhalb von 14 Tagen ans Gericht zurückschicken.

Auf die normalen Mahnschreiben muss man nicht antworten.


----------



## Bergmann (31 Oktober 2013)

Oder auch nach diesem Beispiel handeln. Also nach meinen Erfahrungen.


Hallo Leidensgenosse, hat es Dich also auch erwischt. An meinem Werdegang kannst Du sehen was auf Dich zu kommt. Viel Spaß noch.

1. Am 28.07.08 auf eine Spam-Mail reagiert und am Millionenquiz teilgenommen. Am gleichen Abend hat man sich bei mir dafür bedankt und eine Rechnung von 10 € angekündigt.

2. Die Rechnung kam am 30.07.08 per Post, ja ich war naiv und habe alle Anmeldedaten ordentlich ausgefüllt. Die konnte ich online aber nicht überweisen, Begründung, außereuropäisches Ausland. Erst jetzt, bin ja naiv, wurde ich stutzig. Nach kurzem suchen im Netz landete ich hier und von da an war klar, aussitzen und nicht zahlen. :-D

3. Am 05.08.08 per Einschreiben Musterschreiben zum Widerruf. (Heute weis ich das dass rausgeschmissen Geld war :wall
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

4. 11.08.08, Zahlungserinnerung vom Millionenquiz. Ich reagiere gelassen.

5. 27.08.08, zweite und letzte Mahnung mit beigelegtem Überweisungsformular, jetzt 17,61 €. Es wird interessant.

6. Bis zum 06.10.08 war ruhe, dann meldet sich zum ersten Mal mein Freund Colli mit beigelegtem Überweisungsformular. Etwas holperig in seine Formulierungen:Wenn Sie nicht zahlen, gehen wir davon aus, dass die Forderung unbestritten ist.Falsch, ich bestreite diese Forderung ganz energisch. Er möchte gerne 64,07 €

7. Beim nächsten Brief 07.11.08 teilten sie mir erstmal ihre neue Bankverbindung mit (warum haben die wohl die Bank gewechselt :sun
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 um mir dann noch eine angemessene Ratenzahlung anzubieten. Wieder mit Überweisungsformular für 66,16 €. Jetzt fang ich an zu staunen, welch ein Aufwand für 10 €.

8. Am 25.11.08 kommen sie zu der Einsicht dass ich „kein Interesse an eine gütlichen Einigung habe“. Man sieht, da sind Lernerfolge zu verzeichnen. Man fordert mich „nochmals eindringlich auf“ jetzt 70,21 € mit beiliegendem Überweisungsvordruck zu überweisen.

9. Am 17.12.08 teilt man mir mit, dass ich letztmalig die Möglichkeit habe 74,26 € zu überweisen. Wie kommen die an diese krummen Zahlen, würfeln die? Denen scheint es schlechter zu gehen, man spart schon am üblichen Überweisungsformular :scherzkeks:. Ach ja, jetzt erst kommen Drohungen mit Gericht und Zwangsvollstreckung. Eigentlich ein ganz humanes Völkchen, mit viel Ausdauer.

Auf 10. warte ich seitdem vergebens. Glaubt jemand im ernst, dass ein seriöser Vertragspartner so lange Kasperletheater spielen würde, ich währe längst vor Gericht. Aber da diese ehrenwerten Herrn wissen, dass sie sich dort eine blutige Nase hohlen würden, wird nur weiter gedroht. Die wollen doch nur spielen! :-D

[Modedit: Formatierung etwas lesefreundlicher gestaltet]


----------



## pafiro (5 November 2013)

tandoxy schrieb:


> eine förderung bekommen soll 260.74 euro zahlen.... und ich weiss nicht wo für ---Fullquote snipp---




NICHT ZAHLEN!


----------



## Denny02 (21 November 2013)

Guten Tag!
Ich habe mich im September 2013 bei Profiwin angemeldet und habe wohl überlesen, dass per Monat 5 Euro zu zahlen sind. Heute erhielt ich eine Rechnung über 60 Euro. (also für ein Jahr)
Nächstes Jahr werde ich sicher noch die andere Hälfte der Summe bekommen und erst dann kann ich kündigen.
Soll ich es einfach ignorieren, oder bezahlen? Ich habe nähmlich jetzt auf der Homepage gelesen, dass es ein 2 Jahres Vertag ist. Also eine Kündigung ist jetzt nicht möglich.
Von der 14 tägigen Widerrufsrecht hatte ich keine Ahnung, sonst würde ich denen sicherlich ein Schreiben schicken. Jz ist es aber zu spät...
Könnten Sie mir vielleicht weiter helfen?
Dankeschön

Ich bin mir nähmlich nicht sicher ob sie mich in Ruhe lassen werden nachdem ich die zwei 60 Euro Rechnungen bezahle...


----------



## pafiro (21 November 2013)

wenn du dich angemeldet hast, dann sehe ich keine ausweg! apropo lese die vorherige seite (bei anfang) wer alles mitgemacht hat, und nur ärger bekommt mit profiwin!


----------



## Teleton (21 November 2013)

> Von der 14 tägigen Widerrufsrecht hatte ich keine Ahnung, sonst würde ich denen sicherlich ein Schreiben schicken. Jz ist es aber zu spät...


Die Frist beginnt erst wenn eine deutlich gestaltete Belehrung über das Widerrufsrecht erteilt wurde, für deren Eingang der Anbieter beweispflichtig ist.


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 November 2013)

Denny02 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich im *September 2013* bei Profiwin angemeldet und habe wohl überlesen, dass per Monat 5 Euro zu zahlen sind. Heute erhielt ich eine Rechnung über 60 Euro. (also für ein Jahr)


Hast du auf den großen und deutlich hervorgehobenen Button "Jetzt kaufen" geklickt?


pafiro schrieb:


> wenn du dich angemeldet hast, dann sehe ich keine ausweg! apropo lese die vorherige seite (bei anfang) wer alles mitgemacht hat, und nur ärger bekommt mit profiwin!


Unsinn! Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Klappe halten!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (22 Dezember 2013)

Anonym 1982 schrieb:


> das ich der Firma Carvato GmbH (Vorteilsfonds ) angeblich Geld Schulden soll was ich nicht verstehen kann ob überhaupt eine Unternehmensberatung dazu berechtigt Inkassoaufträge zu erteilen



Zu welchem Zeitpunkt soll denn die Forderung entstanden sein?
Die Firma *Carvato GmbH* gibt es unter dem Namen erst seit September 2013.
Davor hiess das Unternehmen *Just Mobil GmbH* (ab Dezember 2012) und *Gate Trading & Rental GmbH* (ab Mai 2012).
Der Gegenstand des Unternehmens ist aber vielseitiger als nur die von dir erwähnte Unternehmensberatung.



			
				Handelsregister schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenstand des Unternehmens: Import und Export, Verkauf und Vermietung von Baumaschinen sowie neuen und gebrauchten Kraftfahrzeugen samt Ersatzteilen und Zubehör; Unternehmensberatung; Groß- und Einzelhandel mit sowie Im- und Export von Lebensmitteln, Elektroartikeln, Kosmetika und Schuhen.



Bei der Firma werden in relativ kurzen Abständen immer mal der Firmensitz sowie die Geschäftsführer gewechselt.


----------



## vivifrau (10 Januar 2014)

ich habe von carvato eine Forderung bekommen. Mittlerweile bekam ich vom Anwalt ein Schreiben, das ich das Geld zahlen soll. Sollte ich nicht reagieren, sie gerichtliche Schritte einleiten.
Was kann ich tun?
Ich habe mit der Firma Carvato nichts zu tun gehabt.


----------



## BenTigger (10 Januar 2014)

Ab hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/gewinnspiel-profiwin.8928/
mal Lesen und dann gezielte Fragen stellen, wenn noch Fragen übrig sind.

So planlos wie du fragst, können wir dir nicht helfen.
Leider ist unsere Abteilung "Hellsehen für Jedermann", wegen Mangels an qualifizierten Fachpersonal, noch immer unbesetzt.


----------



## Anonym 1982 (14 Februar 2014)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Zu welchem Zeitpunkt soll denn die Forderung entstanden sein?
> Die Firma *Carvato GmbH* gibt es unter dem Namen erst seit September 2013.
> Davor hiess das Unternehmen *Just Mobil GmbH* (ab Dezember 2012) und *Gate Trading & Rental GmbH* (ab Mai 2012).
> Der Gegenstand des Unternehmens ist aber vielseitiger als nur die von dir erwähnte Unternehmensberatung.
> ...


Die Forderung ist vom 11.01.2010

Hallo wie sollte ich verstehen das Carvato GmbH ständig den Sitz wechselt.

Kein Wunder das mein Einschreiben zurück gekommen ist das an Carvato ging


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Februar 2014)

Forderungen aus dem Jahr 2010 sind sowieso seit dem 01.01.2014 mit dem Silvestergongschlag verjährt. Interessiert alles überhaupt nicht. Egal was für eine Firma und welcher Sitz oder Nichtsitz.

Einfach ignorieren. Man diskutiert auch nicht mit Abzockern.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (16 Februar 2014)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Forderungen aus dem Jahr 2010 sind sowieso seit dem 01.01.2014 mit dem Silvestergongschlag verjährt.



Das ist zweifellos richtig, aber die Forderung wurde noch vor dem Jahreswechsel erhoben.



Anonym 1982 schrieb:


> am 02.12.2013 ein Schreiben von der Condor Gesellschaft für Forderungsmanagement aus Ludwigshafen bekommen



Das ändert trotzdem nichts an der Einschätzung und auch ich würde das



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Hippo (16 Februar 2014)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Das ist zweifellos richtig, aber die Forderung wurde noch vor dem Jahreswechsel erhoben.


Ja und?
Wurde sie mindestens per Mahnbescheid geltend gemacht?
Wenn nein ...
... dann wars das ...

Einfach einen "Willibrief" *)  zu schicken reicht da nicht um die Verjährung zu hemmen

*) Willibrief = Willi Geld. Sowas schickt auch das Finanzamt immer.


----------



## Teleton (16 Februar 2014)

> aber die Forderung wurde noch vor dem Jahreswechsel erhoben.


Das hemmt oder unterbricht die Verjährung nicht, es sei denn es wurde verhandelt oder Mahnbescheid/Klage erhoben und zugestellt.

Edit:Hoppla, da habe ich Hippo übersehen.


----------



## Hippo (16 Februar 2014)

Ja so ein kleines Hippopotamus amphibius ist ja leicht zu übersehen


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Oktober 2016)

Es tut sich was beim Landgericht Frankenthal:

*



			Mutmaßliche Inkasso-Betrüger sollen mit vermeintlichen Gebühren 2,3 Millionen Euro Schaden angerichtet haben
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

**



			Als "Gesellschaft für Forderungsmanagement" mit den wohlklingenden Namen "Condor" und "Fokus" hätten die beiden Firmen für andere Betriebe Außenstände eingetrieben. Dazu seien Mahnbescheide verschickt worden
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


----------



## jacqueline koch (5 Mai 2017)

Saga schrieb:


> *AW: Gewinnspiel Profiwin*
> 
> Sodele, nun möchte ich mich auch mal äußern *gg*
> 
> ...


ich habe gestern auch so eine Mahnung gekriegt, was passiert wenn man es ignoriert?


----------



## Goblin (5 Mai 2017)

> was passiert wenn man es ignoriert?



Dann kannste dein Geld behalten


----------



## BenTigger (5 Mai 2017)

jacqueline koch schrieb:


> ich habe gestern auch so eine Mahnung gekriegt, was passiert wenn man es ignoriert?


Wenn man das ganze mal seit 2005 am laufen sieht, hat seit dem noch nie einer berichtet, dass er vom Rechnungssteller vor Gericht zitiert wurde. 
Da kann man davon ausgehen, das dem Rechnungssteller klar ist, dass ihm vor Gericht nie bestätigt wird, das seine Ansprüche dem deutschen Recht entsprechen und so jede Klage vor Gericht seine Anforderungen zunichte machen. 
DAS wäre sein Holocaust und so bleibt er lieber bei multiplen Drohungen, um leichtgläubige Internet Nutzer zu verängstigen, so dass die lieber Zahlen, als sich zu Informieren, dass sie gar nicht  zahlen müssen, da kein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.

Auf Deutsch, wenn ich mein Geld in meinem Portemonnaie lasse, bleibt es auch mein Geld.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Mai 2017)

Profiwin? Das ist doch auch eine dieser vielen Mumien aus der Steinzeit! Ich dachte, diese Mumie wäre längst verwest!


----------



## Goblin (6 Mai 2017)

Das is alles längst verjährt


----------



## jupp11 (6 Mai 2017)

Angeblich soll es mal vor 8 Jahren mal  (echte?) Mahnbescheide gegeben haben:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/profiwin-opfer-erster-mahnbescheid-was-nun.26974/
Was daraus geworden ist, ist nicht bekannt, die User/innen haben  sich seit damals nicht mehr im Forum blicken lassen. Weitere Meldungen sind mir nicht bekannt.
Mahnbescheide sind nicht für lau zu haben: http://www.mahngerichte.de/verfahrenshilfen/kostenrechner.htm


> Für das Mahnverfahren wird eine halbe Gebühr nach dem Gerichtskostengesetz erhoben, die Mindestgebühr beträgt 32,- EUR (bis 31.7.2013: 23,- EUR).


Das ist den Abzockern zu teuer, da sie es vorstrecken müßten und nur wenn sehr viele User so unerfahren oder ängstlich wären, den Mahnbescheid zu bezahlen würden, würde sich das für sie im Mittel  rechnen. Das Risiko und der Aufwand ist denen aber zu hoch. Seit Jahren ist nichts mehr von MB bekannt geworden.


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2017)

Goblin schrieb:


> Das is alles längst verjährt


Dazu braucht es aber auch die "Einrede". Damit Schluss ist, sollten betroffene einmalig auf die Verjährung hinweisen. Klingt blöd, wäre aber normal.


----------



## jacqueline koch (12 Mai 2017)

ich habe auch eine Mahnung von 60 Euro von diese Profiwinn ohne dass ich mich BEWUSST angemeldet hätte....wer hat die Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Nanni (12 Mai 2017)

Wann hast du diese Mahnung bekommen? 
Ansonsten, hier lesen hilft ungemein!!!


----------



## Goblin (12 Mai 2017)

Ich hab schon was dazu geschrieben. Lesen muss man schon selber

Wer nicht zahlt darf sein Geld behalten


----------



## jupp11 (12 Mai 2017)

jacqueline koch schrieb:


> ich habe auch eine Mahnung von 60 Euro von diese Profiwinn ohne dass ich mich BEWUSST angemeldet hätte....wer hat die Erfahrung gemacht?


Bereits das erste Posting in diesem Thread vor *12 Jahren* berichtet genau dasselbe ( und dutzende danach )
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/gewinnspiel-profiwin.8928/


Anonymous am 12 April 2005   schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> angeblich habe ich mich bei gewinn...de angemeldet, da ich die zweiwöchige Widerrufsfrist verstreichen ließ. Das stimmt. Ich habe eine E-Mail erhalten, jedoch lösche ich grundsätzlich solche Mails ohne sie zu lesen. Somit wusste ich nicht, dass ich mich irgendwo angemeldet hatte. Jedenfalls bekam ich ein Aufforderungsschreiben zur Zahlung von 60 Euro Jahresbeitrag. Ich weiß ganz sicher, dass ich um die angegebene Uhrzeit nie an einem PC sitze. Ich widersprach also sofort per E-Mail. Eine Kündigung wurde notiert, nach Ablauf der 2 Jahre. Mittlerweile habe ich die IP-Adresse erhalten. Diese stimmt. Aber ich habe mich wirklich nicht angemeldet. Wer weiß, woher die meine Daten haben.
> 
> Soll ich nun die Sache einfach aussitzen, d.h. evtl. Mahnbescheid abwarten und Widerspruch einlegen?


Die Antwort ist immer dieselbe: Nicht mal ignorieren....


----------

